# EXT Era Fork ego-less discussion thread



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Description: We at EXT took a new approach when designing the ERA fork, looking at dynamic geometry, bringing together the needs of the bike and rider to offer the best performance to both.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking forward to more long term results, setup & service info from end users of the ERA.

Also wouldn't mind if this thread included Storia info as well.

Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for this initiative to start a new thread! I will apologize if I have been stupid in the old one, but I was just so angry!


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have first hand information to bring in here if you wonder about service, length change and so on. So just ask. Also first hand relevant info from tens of riders internationally about settings. So just ask!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

A handful of people in that thread are on my ignore list. And, look, there’s one right above me.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Not the ERA but Vital certainly like the Storia:

https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Rear-Shocks,35/EXT/Storia-Lok-v3,31906#product-reviews/3940


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all, I work with the United States distributor of EXT so if you have any general questions pertaining to the product or its availability in the U.S. please feel free to reach out to me. I am fairly knowledgeable about the technical aspects of the fork and shocks but I am not the designer so I do not have all the answers. However, I do have access to those who do, it may just take me a minute to get that information. 

What I can tell you about feedback from the fork is that the distributors from around the world have been sharing their experiences with everyone else and the response has been pretty incredible. I can tell you that I personally work with some very particular customers who are no stranger to high end suspension products that I was very interested/ nervous to hear their opinion of the fork, some of which will probably be reading this. Every single one of them has told me it is the best fork that they have ever ridden and that the factory recommended settings felt very good and were a very good starting place. 

One thing I would say that I think many will agree with is that the high pressure (++) recommendation is probably a little bit more aggressive than most people need. I guess EXT was just thinking they should guarantee that there will never be a harsh bottom out with the prescribed settings lol. 

Also, I should also say I won't be answering any questions in regard to future products that EXT may or may not be working on. Just know that they are constantly working to improve products and reach a wider range of the MTB community.


----------



## sgmb (Jun 17, 2020)

Rick Draper said:


> Not the ERA but Vital certainly like the Storia:
> 
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Rear-Shocks,35/EXT/Storia-Lok-v3,31906#product-reviews/3940


I've seen a lot of reviews mention the Storia being noisy, but it's really not any louder than any Fox GRIP2 fork.


----------



## La Nada (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm probably not an aggressive enough rider to fully take advantage of a product like this. I'm always interested in new tech though so looking forward to this thread. Hopefully the people in this one can keep in mind that at the end of the day we're talking about something that may or may not make our bicycles bounce a little better. It's really not that serious


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

mixmastamikal said:


> Hi all, I work with the United States distributor of EXT so if you have any general questions pertaining to the product or its availability in the U.S. please feel free to reach out to me. I am fairly knowledgeable about the technical aspects of the fork and shocks but I am not the designer so I do not have all the answers. However, I do have access to those who do, it may just take me a minute to get that information.


Hello,

do you know if EXT has plans to release a 
Era 27 with 180 mm of travel ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not aware of that currently but I will ask and see what I can find out.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone else caring to share his setup? I’m 96kg fully geared and running 80 psi in the + chamber and 120 psi in the ++. HSC and LSC -2 from what is recommended for this pressure. Rebound ist fully closed and still a tad fast for my liking.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am 115kg riding, at 87+ and 137++ and uses 5/5/5 lsc/hsc/r. I have tried slower rebound and that is to slow for me.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

fredmeister said:


> Anyone else caring to share his setup? I'm 96kg fully geared and running 80 psi in the + chamber and 120 psi in the ++. HSC and LSC -2 from what is recommended for this pressure. Rebound ist fully closed and still a tad fast for my liking.


Hi I think I might have some suggestions that may help but I am curious about one thing. When you say that you are running the HSC and LSC -2 from what is recommended how many clicks is this from fully closed? Also have you been getting full travel out of the fork with these settings? If so have you experienced harsh bottom out?


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

mixmastamikal said:


> Hi I think I might have some suggestions that may help but I am curious about one thing. When you say that you are running the HSC and LSC -2 from what is recommended how many clicks is this from fully closed? Also have you been getting full travel out of the fork with these settings? If so have you experienced harsh bottom out?


I run -9 from fully closed on the LSC and HSC. I have not been getting full travel (170mm) with these settings (about 10-20mm remaining). I've not experienced harsh bottom outs. But even with the rebound fully close the fork is returning really fast e.g. nearly popping from the ground in the parking lot test. On trail it feels good but I would like to slow it down a little bit more.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

fredmeister said:


> I run -9 from fully closed on the LSC and HSC. I have not been getting full travel (170mm) with these settings (about 10-20mm remaining). I've not experienced harsh bottom outs. But even with the rebound fully close the fork is returning really fast e.g. nearly popping from the ground in the parking lot test. On trail it feels good but I would like to slow it down a little bit more.


The biggest problem with off the shelf forks is that they cannot work for everyone. If you're over 200lbs your air pressure might be too much for the damper to slow down the return speed. You can try lowering the air pressure and add more compression. Not sure if EXT does any custom tuning for people outside the weight of the forks design.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

As Cerberus has said lowering the low pressure chamber psi (+) is probably the easiest way to slow the rebound down an bit. I would try maybe 3 psi to start and see how that feels. Because you are not getting full travel currently I would leave the other settings alone to start. You can always add in another click of HSC/LSC if needed or add a little pressure to the (++) chamber to increase end stroke ramp up if needed.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

fredmeister said:


> I run -9 from fully closed on the LSC and HSC. I have not been getting full travel (170mm) with these settings (about 10-20mm remaining). I've not experienced harsh bottom outs. *But even with the rebound fully close the fork is returning really fast e.g. nearly popping from the ground in the parking lot test.* On trail it feels good but I would like to slow it down a little bit more.


There is a standard for closed vs. open in the suspension industry but I just want to make certain we are all on the same page (this standard has somehow became a debate in the Mezzer thread). When you say the rebound is fully closed you are saying that you have turned the rebound adjustment fully clockwise correct? To the nearest indent (if it uses indents). So if the rebound is on the bottom of the fork leg, flip the bike upside down, and screw it in clockwise, then turn back out to the first indent. Hate to be so specific but want to cover the simple things first. For example, 2 turns of rebound would be 2 clicks from fully tightened clockwise. Adding rebound means screwing it in more. If you screwed it all of the way out and had no oil restriction at all, that would be a complete lack of rebound damping. No rebound.

Also, my understanding is that you have to fill the air chambers in a very specific order for the fork to operate correctly. The ++ fully first. Might be worth redoing that order of operations. Worth noting is that excessive air pressure results in extra rebound damping being required as the air spring is trying to pop that suspension back down quickly.

That said, Rumblefish is a big guy and seems to have found a setting so size doesn't seem to be a factor and also I'll add that even though lots of rebound feels great in the parking lot test, it really hampers wheel traction particularly in the front. You don't want too much.

Good luck.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> There is a standard for closed vs. open in the suspension industry but I just want to make certain we are all on the same page (this standard has somehow became a debate in the Mezzer thread). When you say the rebound is fully closed you are saying that you have turned the rebound adjustment fully clockwise correct? To the nearest indent (if it uses indents). So if the rebound is on the bottom of the fork leg, flip the bike upside down, and screw it in clockwise, then turn back out to the first indent. Hate to be so specific but want to cover the simple things first. For example, 2 turns of rebound would be 2 clicks from fully tightened clockwise. Adding rebound means screwing it in more. If you screwed it all of the way out and had no oil restriction at all, that would be a complete lack of rebound damping. No rebound.
> 
> Also, my understanding is that you have to fill the air chambers in a very specific order for the fork to operate correctly. The ++ fully first. Might be worth redoing that order of operations. Worth noting is that excessive air pressure results in extra rebound damping being required as the air spring is trying to pop that suspension back down quickly.
> 
> ...


Yes parking lot test are great for parking lots. Too fast of rebound feels rough in chatter(too slow feels similar as well), bounces you off line in rock gardens, and makes climbing tech harder. Too much spring makes the front wash out.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

mixmastamikal said:


> As Cerberus has said lowering the low pressure chamber psi (+) is probably the easiest way to slow the rebound down an bit. I would try maybe 3 psi to start and see how that feels. Because you are not getting full travel currently I would leave the other settings alone to start. You can always add in another click of HSC/LSC if needed or add a little pressure to the (++) chamber to increase end stroke ramp up if needed.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I already lowered the pressure in the + chamber considerably. Started out with 90 psi. I followed the proposed Inflation order supplied by EXT (start with the ++ chamber and then inflate the + chamber). I was just surprised that even with the rebound in its slowest setting (completely closed) the fork rebounds faster then I was used with my old pushed FOX 36. The slowest setting here was so slow it was basically unridable.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will say that the rebound was at recommended setting for 220+lb, that is 6-8 crom closed, is almost perfect. It says 6 in the user manual and 8 on the manual that was inside the box. Actually I find 6 at the slower end for me, and I have tried down to 3 that is not dramatically much slower. 
I have 20% sag with 88psi in + and 133psi in ++ chamber. Recommended rebound at 6 from closed, is tested both in bike park and trail, both dry and wet trails. 
I cannot tell how the rebound works at 15% sag and accordingly? I am pretty sure that the cartridge will have just enough range?

At 255lb riding weight and 20% sag I am using all travel on the larges drops, but in moderate speed and trail conditions I have always 20-30mm left, which I think is good margin.



Cerberus75 said:


> The biggest problem with off the shelf forks is that they cannot work for everyone. If you're over 200lbs your air pressure might be too much for the damper to slow down the return speed. You can try lowering the air pressure and add more compression. Not sure if EXT does any custom tuning for people outside the weight of the forks design.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

fredmeister said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I already lowered the pressure in the + chamber considerably. Started out with 90 psi. I followed the proposed Inflation order supplied by EXT (start with the ++ chamber and then inflate the + chamber). I was just surprised that even with the rebound in its slowest setting (completely closed) the fork rebounds faster then I was used with my *old pushed FOX 36. The slowest setting here was so slow it was basically unridable*.


EXT makes every setting usable, Avy does the same thing. No point in having setting that are clearly useless for anyone.

Get it dialed and give users a small adjustment range to get it perfectly dialed. Shouldn't be out of that range.

I think you should ride it and suspect that you are just used to excessive Rebound.

Good luck.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I have first hand information to bring in here if you wonder about service, length change and so on. So just ask. Also first hand relevant info from tens of riders internationally about settings. So just ask!


Hey Greetings from Poland Couple days ago I've became proud owner of Era 160mm on my Transition Sentinel 2019. ( I have Storia v3 for couple of months now.) Pumped it up, set to recommended settings and on the rock gardens or small roots its still nervous. It must be something wrong with settings because every real user is saying really great things about Era. Do you have any advice on this matter ? Sorry for my English!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

mixmastamikal said:


> Hi all, I work with the United States distributor of EXT so if you have any general questions pertaining to the product or its availability in the U.S. please feel free to reach out to me. I am fairly knowledgeable about the technical aspects of the fork and shocks but I am not the designer so I do not have all the answers. However, I do have access to those who do, it may just take me a minute to get that information.
> 
> What I can tell you about feedback from the fork is that the distributors from around the world have been sharing their experiences with everyone else and the response has been pretty incredible. I can tell you that I personally work with some very particular customers who are no stranger to high end suspension products that I was very interested/ nervous to hear their opinion of the fork, some of which will probably be reading this. Every single one of them has told me it is the best fork that they have ever ridden and that the factory recommended settings felt very good and were a very good starting place.
> 
> ...


Mikal, are there any updates on servicing the lowers at home? I'm waiting on more parts to finish my build before installing my ERA, but also kinda holding back until I have an answer to this. Thanks


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Could we hear about how you set up your fork and your settings together with riding weight?
Just to check?

What are your definition of nervous, is wallowing or is it because of not keeping the line?



Lukas1981 said:


> Hey Greetings from Poland Couple days ago I've became proud owner of Era 160mm on my Transition Sentinel 2019. ( I have Storia v3 for couple of months now.) Pumped it up, set to recommended settings and on the rock gardens or small roots its still nervous. It must be something wrong with settings because every real user is saying really great things about Era. Do you have any advice on this matter ? Sorry for my English!


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Era fork lower leg gets serviced as any other fork.
You clean and use 10ml in each leg of the oil that followed with the fork.

I can come back with my observations and others from what is recommended service intervals. Depending on dry and wet conditions etc.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> The Era fork lower leg gets serviced as any other fork.
> You clean and use 10ml in each leg of the oil that followed with the fork.


I also understand that travel changes are pretty easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Clips that is 10mm and put at same place as all other forks too.



bogeydog said:


> I also understand that travel changes are pretty easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> The Era fork lower leg gets serviced as any other fork.
> You clean and use 10ml in each leg of the oil that followed with the fork.
> 
> I can come back with my observations and others from what is recommended service intervals. Depending on dry and wet conditions etc.


This isn't what EXT headquarters told me (I have an email as proof) so I would appreciate feedback from the US representative. Perhaps there's some confusion, which again is why I want a response from a representative.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

What are you told? There have even been confusing with travel adjustment and service as well.

I have got info via Mojo that is UK distributors and have been participating developing this fork.
So I am trusting their info.



kdiff said:


> This isn't what EXT headquarters told me (I have an email as proof) so I would appreciate feedback from the US representative. Perhaps there's some confusion, which again is why I want a response from a representative.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey guys, im curious to know, is anyone having issues with their ERA when trying to get the correct air pressure set in both chambers?? here's some details first:

rider weight: 205
Fork travel: 160
PSI ++ 120
PSI + 81-82
LSC: 7
HSC: 7
Rebound:8-9

Im noticing that every time i take off the pump (RockShox branded digital gauge) that it seems i lose about 10 psi. now im aware that the air you hear escaping from the hose when disconnecting is only supposed to be what was in the hose and technically you don't lose any air. Has anyone had issues with psi in both chambers??

my sag says im at 36mm which is 22%. however the chart in the manual says you should be in between 24-32.

This fork is amazing and i have zero regerts about it. Just wondering if this could be a potential warranty issue. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

You aren't losing 10psi.
When you reattach the gauge the hose fills back up and drops the pressure.

You can test this by screwing on your gauge lightly, enough where the gasket on the fill hose seals, but not enough that you engage the schraeder valve. The gauge should read 0 at this point. Then you pump up the gauge and hose to the pressure that you left the suspension at, then you finish tightening the hose and you'll see you are within 1-2 psi of where you left it at.

Are you filling up the ++ chamber first per the instructions?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

angieri918 said:


> my sag says im at 36mm which is 22%. however the chart in the manual says you should be in between 24-32.


Sag is just ride height. It is a figure you can start with when setting up your fork. Don't focus on it as being "correct". If the air pressure you have in the fork is good for your riding then just go with it.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Could we hear about how you set up your fork and your settings together with riding weight?
> Just to check?
> 
> What are your definition of nervous, is wallowing or is it because of not keeping the line?


Weight is 85kg with all gear. Chamber + is 65psi, chamber ++ is 100psi, hsc 7 lsc 7 rebound 10. When ride over square rocks and sections with lots of roots i can feel everything really badly through my hands. My fox 38, after lots of tweaking was able to ride on this type of terrain being very calm, , it was quite supple. But I heard Era is taking this supple feeling to the next level?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> You aren't losing 10psi.
> When you reattach the gauge the hose fills back up and drops the pressure.
> 
> You can test this by screwing on your gauge lightly, enough where the gasket on the fill hose seals, but not enough that you engage the schraeder valve. The gauge should read 0 at this point. Then you pump up the gauge and hose to the pressure that you left the suspension at, then you finish tightening the hose and you'll see you are within 1-2 psi of where you left it at.
> ...


Yes yes im aware of what the gauge does. Just seems like every time i connect the pump ive lost several psi from where i had it. Maybe its always done this with my suspension but ive just never really paid much attention. I bought the digital pump just for this fork so i could be as precise as possible with pressure. Yes im filling the ++ chamber first. I was just wondering if anyone was experiencing this.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Yes yes im aware of what the gauge does. Just seems like every time i connect the pump ive lost several psi from where i had it. Maybe its always done this with my suspension but ive just never really paid much attention. I bought the digital pump just for this fork so i could be as precise as possible with pressure. Yes im filling the ++ chamber first. I was just wondering if anyone was experiencing this.


Everyone experiences this. You can't expect the air chamber to backfill the pump hose without the system losing pressure.

Reread what Suns said about precharging the pump and try it.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

First try just to see what is happening if you go to 12 in rebound. You might could check if the issue is that when you "open up" you do not pack up the fork? Next I think you are a bit on the lower side on the pressure? Try go in middle of 80kg and 90kg suggested settings, to see what is happening then? That is 107 ++ and 70 +. Just see if you like 7,7,12 or 6,6,10 on LSC,HSC and R?

The Era should not under no circumstance be felt hard on your hands. So either it is the rebound or the air pressure.

Beleive me, I have had Fox 36 with both Grip2 and RC2 for the past 5 years, and with both coil and air. The Fox 36 dampers is not working when closed more then 1/3 or 1/4 from open.



Lukas1981 said:


> Weight is 85kg with all gear. Chamber + is 65psi, chamber ++ is 100psi, hsc 7 lsc 7 rebound 10. When ride over square rocks and sections with lots of roots i can feel everything really badly through my hands. My fox 38, after lots of tweaking was able to ride on this type of terrain being very calm, , it was quite supple. But I heard Era is taking this supple feeling to the next level?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Take a look at this article, it will be explained really goodhttps://enduro-mtb.com/en/air-loss-shock-pump/

Short version from article: "Many forum dwellers believe air is lost when you remove the shock pump. We've even seen people adding extra air to make up for this supposed shortfall - crazy. Or they buy expensive additional no-loss valves to screw on to their shock pump. Let's set the record straight, when you remove the shock pump head from the valve, NO air is lost from the suspension air chambe"



angieri918 said:


> Yes yes im aware of what the gauge does. Just seems like every time i connect the pump ive lost several psi from where i had it. Maybe its always done this with my suspension but ive just never really paid much attention. I bought the digital pump just for this fork so i could be as precise as possible with pressure. Yes im filling the ++ chamber first. I was just wondering if anyone was experiencing this.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Every time you hook your tire pump to your tire/tubes, the tire/tube loses a little pressure, but it has the same kind of valve that prevents air from going out when you release the chuck. As soon as air starts to go out, it forces the valve closed. Same with shocks/forks.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Lukas1981 said:


> Weight is 85kg with all gear. Chamber + is 65psi, chamber ++ is 100psi, hsc 7 lsc 7 rebound 10. When ride over square rocks and sections with lots of roots i can feel everything really badly through my hands. My fox 38, after lots of tweaking was able to ride on this type of terrain being very calm, , it was quite supple. But I heard Era is taking this supple feeling to the next level?


When the charts aren't working, ignore them and tune by frequency: https://www.shockcraft.co.nz/catalog/category/view/id/1201

For Manitou IRT I get people to set both chambers to the same pressure to find the initial mid-stroke that works, then start increasing the high pressure and lowering the low pressure around that.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Guys,

How easy is to change travel from 160mm to 170 ? I'm awaiting Sentinel v2 frame and 80% of my rides are technical trails with lots of enduro / Dh features. Thanks!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Spent the weekend in Moab and I just have to say again I really love this fork. It just eats up the square edge hits and handles varied terrain so well. I Lowered the pressure in the ++ chamber to 95 from about 105 and I definitely like it better now. A little bit more plush end stroke and was able to almost get full travel on some of the bigger features. 2 other people I was riding with had ERA's as well and both were very impressed with the performance.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> Spent the weekend in Moab and I just have to say again I really love this fork. It just eats up the square edge hits and handles varied terrain so well. I Lowered the pressure in the ++ chamber to 95 from about 105 and I definitely like it better now. A little bit more plush end stroke and was able to almost get full travel on some of the bigger features. 2 other people I was riding with had ERA's as well and both were very impressed with the performance.


Hey, whats your weight and fork settings? Mine still is not as smooth as should be.

Cheers
Lukas


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Lukas1981 said:


> Hey, whats your weight and fork settings? Mine still is not as smooth as should be.
> 
> Cheers
> Lukas


I weigh about 190 lbs (86kg) geared up. Full settings are 70 psi (+), 95 psi (++), 8-8-10 (HSC-LSC-REB).

Also I know this was asked before to someone else but did you fill the (++) chamber first? I did it backwards and it was very harsh. I just lowered the (+) chamber cycled the fork and refilled the chamber and it was much better.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

it must have been a fluke thing with air pressure becuz all seems fine now. Has anyone gotten word yet about the lower leg service??? It'd be nice to have someone from Suspension Syndicate who could volunteer to be active on this thread. I think we paid enough of a premium to get good customer support like Darren @ Push


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> it must have been a fluke thing with air pressure becuz all seems fine now. Has anyone gotten word yet about the lower leg service??? It'd be nice to have someone from Suspension Syndicate who could volunteer to be active on this thread. I think we paid enough of a premium to get good customer support like Darren @ Push


That would be Mikal, in the post before you.

Any other lighter/mid-weight riders able to share their ++/+ chamber ratio? I weigh 165 without gear, running the 160mm version. I'm currently at 83/58, so about 143%, but I'm nowhere close to bottoming it out. It's ramping up pretty rapidly, with more mid-stroke than I need. I'll probably drop down to around 80 in the ++ but leave the + alone.

It looks like the EXT recommendations are all around 153%-155%.


----------



## sgmb (Jun 17, 2020)

I've been running the ERA on my 21 Enduro for a few weeks now and I have to admit it does feel noticeably better than the factory 38 I had on it before. Very supple off the top and easy to set up mid stroke and ramp using the two chamber system. I intentionally landed nose heavy off a couple ~8ft drops the other day and it still didn't bottom out, and rebound felt very controlled. I had a Mezzer on my last bike and it was similar to the ERA, both seem to ride higher in the travel and have good mid stroke support and bottom out resistance. In chop, through larger breaking bumps and on technical climbing the suppleness of the ERA puts it on another level. The ERA is pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

It is stated explicit in user manual that you must make sure both air chambers are empty and then fill the ++ chamber first and then +. So I mean if you should change ++ you need to start all over again and empty both chambers. I am not quite sure if it has a technical impact, and I have not done much experimenting with air pressure, but I was not getting the right feel when doing adjustments of air pressure by emptying/filling ++ and + indvidually.

Not following the user manual procedure can also impact another thing. Since there is a check valve in the piston in the piston in the + chamber I would think that the best and accurate procedure, is to release all pressure there too and start filling again. It could, at least theoretically make the negative/positive air chamber gets filled incorrectly too. Actually you are able to manipulate the pos/neg chamber pressure by compress the fork and release the air pressure when compressed, and you will manipulate the balance.

Anyway I will suggest using the procedure in the user manual "make sure both air chambers are empty".



mixmastamikal said:


> I weigh about 190 lbs (86kg) geared up. Full settings are 70 psi (+), 95 psi (++), 8-8-10 (HSC-LSC-REB).
> 
> Also I know this was asked before to someone else but did you fill the (++) chamber first? I did it backwards and it was very harsh. I just lowered the (+) chamber cycled the fork and refilled the chamber and it was much better.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> I weigh about 190 lbs (86kg) geared up. Full settings are 70 psi (+), 95 psi (++), 8-8-10 (HSC-LSC-REB).
> 
> Also I know this was asked before to someone else but did you fill the (++) chamber first? I did it backwards and it was very harsh. I just lowered the (+) chamber cycled the fork and refilled the chamber and it was much better.


Im 86kg as well Just to be sure, all your settings are counted from full close ? so you dial clockwise all the knobs to fully close and then you count click backwards?

Cheers
Lukas


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Andeh said:


> That would be Mikal, in the post before you.
> 
> Any other lighter/mid-weight riders able to share their ++/+ chamber ratio? I weigh 165 without gear, running the 160mm version. I'm currently at 83/58, so about 143%, but I'm nowhere close to bottoming it out. It's ramping up pretty rapidly, with more mid-stroke than I need. I'll probably drop down to around 80 in the ++ but leave the + alone.
> 
> It looks like the EXT recommendations are all around 153%-155%.


I would try to empty both chambers and start with going lower on the ++ chamber with 10psi and also the + with 2-3 psi. I am finding the fork to be supportive enough at 87/133. My weight at 115kg should definitely indicate a much higher pressure (maybe as much as 15% from the suggested at 100kg)


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

I had opportunity to test the settings today, +70 ++90, rebound from closed 12 clicks and still messing with LSC and HSC, for now its 7/7 from fully open. tires 1.2 bar. Basically less air in ++ chamber, more plushy fork.. at least in my case. Still there must be things to improve that sensitivity.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I would try to empty both chambers and start with going lower on the ++ chamber with 10psi and also the + with 2-3 psi. I am finding the fork to be supportive enough at 87/133. My weight at 115kg should definitely indicate a much higher pressure (maybe as much as 15% from the suggested at 100kg)


Yes, I know how to read and follow the instructions.  It never felt harsh, just too much ramp starting from mid stroke.

Yesterday evening I dropped the ++ down to 80, and kept 58 psi in + (138% ++/+ ratio). Felt much more linear just in the driveway, so much that I closed the LSC 5 clicks too. I'll ride it tonight. My takeaway so far is that for mid/low weight riders, the ++ chamber setting has a dramatic affect by just changing it a few psi.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Lukas1981 said:


> Im 86kg as well Just to be sure, all your settings are counted from full close ? so you dial clockwise all the knobs to fully close and then you count click backwards?
> 
> Cheers
> Lukas


Correct from fully closed as specified by EXT which can be confusing because many traditionally are used to counting from fully open. I should have specified.

Also that is a good point regarding the prescribed method from the manual. I is probably best practice to follow the procedure of airing down both chambers.

Angieri918, I am going to work with Cody, owner of the Syndicate and our tech expert to get you the specifications needed for lower leg service. I will post it on here as soon as I have it.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Still no luck with mine.. i even tried +65 +80 and 7/7/10, but at this settings fork was quite supple but nervous, doesnt wanted hold the line.
at the settins +70++107 7/7/12 my hand wanted to explode, after 4 km hard rocky and rooty track. 

Im quite desperate now


----------



## ForEvertryn (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey Lukas1981, I have been riding the Era in 170mm for a few weeks now. UK trails are soft and slick, so I am running pressures lower than EXT chart, but have a few observations that may help. I am 76kg in riding gear and am running 58+ 80++ 8, 8, 13R (may move to 14) from closed which gives a super supple off the top feel with mid-stroke support. Caveat, these pressures are set for slick roots n mud, so will increase as the trails dry out, or I am riding faster rockier terrain. 

In gerneral though, I would gauge the EXT ++ pressures as top end, for drier/rough conditions and at fast race pace............if this is not you, they will not feel good. Rebound has a dramatic effect on harshness if too slow. My forks feel very harsh if too slow....initially I slowed them down ie R7 or 8 with little or no effect on harshenss (got worse if anything), then I went the other way R10, slightly better but traction minimal and still hard on the hands, up to R13 (on last run) and they were incredible. I will bracket R14/15 to make sure this is the sweet spot. 

My gut feeling is that your ++ pressure is too high (assuming you are not using all travel?) and causing early ramp up, and rebound may be to slow (you could also try bracketing down some of the LSC damping ie L8, 9). Also 2 psi, in either + or ++ chamber makes a very noticable difference. 

One change at a time and good luck. They are worth the effort!


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a tad heavier than Evertryn and have been running 58/80 for last few rides, with 14 rebound, 11 HSC, 8 LSC. Definitely not harsh, and super supple over small bumps. However I am noticing a bit of arm pump which is unusual for me, and maybe feels a bit too active (I actually also described it as a tad nervous). I still haven't had full bottom-out so I could probably drop ++ another 1-2 psi. Alternatively, I might need to close HSC a couple clicks, or slow rebound back down to 13.

I'd agree that the changes in LSC and Rebound are very noticeable. It's been really interesting trying to dial in this fork because since the system is so smooth to begin with, all the adjustments make discernable differences. As opposed to, say, a 36 where I'd start with everything wide open and just closing things 1-3 clicks before it got too harsh.

I agree that the EXT recommendations of ++/+ ratio at ~150% feel like they are tuned towards semi-pro race pace. That ratio seems extremely progressive to me. Regular advanced riders are probably better suited to something in the 135-140% ratio. The reason I like to look at this ratio is because the + chamber is a lot easier to figure out based on sag.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ForEvertryn said:


> Rebound has a dramatic effect on harshness if too slow. My forks feel very harsh if too slow....initially I slowed them down ie R7 or 8 with little or no effect on harshenss (got worse if anything), then I went the other way R10, slightly better but traction minimal and still hard on the hands, up to R13 (on last run) and they were incredible. I will bracket R14/15 to make sure this is the sweet spot.


Rebound making the fork harsh can be a sign of too much mid-valve damping. The ERA has a full diameter rebound/midvalve piston and these are difficult to keep damping forces under control (i.e. low enough) at high shaft speeds.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey , thanks for suggestions, im 86kg with gear so maybe wil try 70+ and around 90++ with 7/7 R14...Im just getting too much arm and hands fatigue and its not normal in my case. previously i had fox 38.


----------



## ForEvertryn (Oct 26, 2020)

Just for clarity, the forks performance is greatly improved ie ground tracking/grip, stroke recovery and no harshness when rebound damping is reduced ie more open. 

Can you explain how your reference to the full diameter rebound/midvalve piston and difficulty in keeping damping forces low enough applies? My thought was that the fork wasnt recovering quickly enough with higher rebound damping, sitting too low in travel and operating at, or around the ramp up point, hence the harshness and loss of the supple top stroke?

Feeling and the clock are my main tuning guides, but always good to add to the knowledge base!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ForEvertryn said:


> Just for clarity, the forks performance is greatly improved ie ground tracking/grip, stroke recovery and no harshness when rebound damping is reduced ie more open.
> 
> Can you explain how your reference to the full diameter rebound/midvalve piston and difficulty in keeping damping forces low enough applies? My thought was that the fork wasnt recovering quickly enough with higher rebound damping, sitting too low in travel and operating at, or around the ramp up point, hence the harshness and loss of the supple top stroke?
> 
> Feeling and the clock are my main tuning guides, but always good to add to the knowledge base!


If the fork is packing (truely excessive rebound damping) then that is usually obvious. The fork loses height on successive bumps and it's the resulting preload that makes the ride harsher.

The rebound needle is also a compression flow-path and the more restrictive the mid-valve damping is the more the rebound setting affects compression.

RS Charger 1 dampers suffered badly from this. People realised that more open rebound made the compression better.

The highest oil velocities in a fork on compression are found in the bypass ports of the rebound piston (aka midvalve). The bigger the piston diameter is compared to the shaft the more oil has to flow through here and the higher these velocities get.
High velocities lead to uncontrolled damping. It's difficult to get enough flow area to get the fluid velocity low enough to not get quadratics dominating (forces which square with velocity).

This is why reduced diameter rebound/midvalve pistons are used on high performance dampers.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

There is no need to do this complicated at all. In general, most riders I have heard of, including here in the thread, is that mostly the riders are pretty satisfied with the general settings. There will always be some that want`s it differently, but it does no change the fact that both spring and damper works really well. 

In general there are really large difference in what is fast/slow rebound, due to the fact that it is large differences in speed and terrain to everyone. 

What I am looking at is that the Era is within the range of the user manual with +/- 2-5psi and within +-2 clicks difference in compression, possible to get to work really good.

I will think that those who feel the fork is nervous, might be the feel the fork that moves so freely. To change that feel is to tweak it towards more support. That can be done, either with more compression or with a more supportive air spring. It is the same you want to do when you are using a really soft coil spring, either you can ad a tad of pre load and/or ad more compression.

Both the air spring and the damper unit has a really large range to adjust from, and it should be possible to suit a broad range of weight and type of riding. What is proving this, is that the fork works great despite my really high weight at 115kg/250lb. I cannot tell how it works for really light riders?


----------



## ForEvertryn (Oct 26, 2020)

> Lukas1981Hey , thanks for suggestions, im 86kg with gear so maybe wil try 70+ and around 90++ with 7/7 R14...Im just getting too much arm and hands fatigue and its not normal in my case. previously i had fox 38. ​


Just keep in mind that as you are heavier and have higher airspring pressures, you will likley need a bit more rebound damping than R14, but bracketting your setting should tell you pretty quickly.

I agree with Rumbleish in that the EXT settings chart is a good starting point and + or - 5psi will cover most riders for + chamber, and maybe +/- 5-10psi for ++ chamber. For example, the equivalent settings that I am running for an 86kg rider would be around 68+ 95++ 7, 7 R12....... BUT, bike geometry, rear shock settings, F/R weight bias of bike and rider can all make a significant difference.......so, test, test, test 

I feel these forks have more performance and tuning potential than any I have ridden, but they do require a bit of rider adjustment. Tuning settings, in particular the airspring, do not behave the same as an airspring with a single +ve chamber, and learning how and at which point in the travel each impacts the ride is really worthwhile. Decreasing HSC damping a couple of clicks for example, can make them feel softer (may need to run a couple of psi more in ++ chamber to compensate), so plenty of options to find your sweet spot!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll throw out a little EXT update: I ordered a new EVO frame and an EXT rear coil shock from Mikal at Suspension Syndicate and should be riding it all by January. I've also ordered the Avy Hybrid kit to add to my Avy'ed Yari.

Always wanted to try out a coil shock and my old frame just wasn't ideal for it and also a bit too old to make that expensive of an upgrade. Really liking the EXT Arma shock (not interested in a lockout) for it's lightweight good looks, adjustable hydraulic bottom out, and the firm mid valve support it's known for.

In time the ERA or the next version might be added to the bike, but really I'm pretty excited about this set up and the cost of going this route is more reasonable.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will just say that you can look forward to enjoy the EXT Era with coil when it comes. I am curious why you did choose an Arma instead of Storia? Having a Lok makes you get a more efficient uphill and flat riding? I am also using the LOK so I am able to use as soft spring as possible and as soft compression setting as possible?

Having an EXT kitted bike front and rear is just something you will only dream of. Coming from an Avy coil/coil (not hybrid and totally air free) fork myself, made my dream come through.



Suns_PSD said:


> I'll throw out a little EXT update: I ordered a new EVO frame and an EXT rear coil shock from Mikal at Suspension Syndicate and should be riding it all by January. I've also ordered the Avy Hybrid kit to add to my Avy'ed Yari.
> 
> Always wanted to try out a coil shock and my old frame just wasn't ideal for it and also a bit too old to make that expensive of an upgrade. Really liking the EXT Arma shock (not interested in a lockout) for it's lightweight good looks, adjustable hydraulic bottom out, and the firm mid valve support it's known for.
> 
> In time the ERA or the next version might be added to the bike, but really I'm pretty excited about this set up and the cost of going this route is more reasonable.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I will just say that you can look forward to enjoy the EXT Era with coil when it comes. U *am curious why you did choose an Arma instead of Storia? Having a Lok makes you get a more efficient uphill and flat riding?* I am also using the LOK so I am able to use as soft spring as possible and as soft compression setting as possible?
> 
> Having an EXT kitted bike front and rear is just something you will only dream of. Coming from an Avy coil/coil (not hybrid and totally air free) fork myself, made my dream come through.


Cause I suck at throwing the switch before the descent. But also my terrain is undulating (up, then down, then up, etc...) and to actually use a switch I'd have to engage it 1000x/ ride. If someone ever makes a shock that engages/ disengages the climb switch based on the shock orientation (going up!) then they'd have something.

On bike trips it could have a bit of use. In CO last month I pedaled up these long boring roads for like an hour. But this isn't my usual. I swear next time I'm calling an Uber to shuttle me.

But also the hydraulic circuit is externally adjustable on the Arma giving me the option to control end of stroke feel. I'll make it as soft as I can, with no bottom outs. It's a fair bit lighter as well than the Storia, 70 grams I think.

Just made more sense to me.

The ERA fork sounds great, I'm just going to give it some time to be out in the market, maybe find a test ride before taking the plunge to compare to my Avy Hybrid.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

In have a storia v3 and hopewill have an Era late this week or next. This is on Ripley 4. The lockout is really nice but I had it programmed so it doesn’t quite lockout. Perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep that is another way to do it.. That's even better, but anyhow possible to run it with LOK on in all type of terrain, even downhill until you go for the final DH stage.

It is not really locking though, and opens up when needed.



bogeydog said:


> In have a storia v3 and hopewill have an Era late this week or next. This is on Ripley 4. The lockout is really nice but I had it programmed so it doesn't quite lockout. Perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. However I have a lock out on my current bike and don't use it at all.

So instead of a wasted switch and carrying around extra weight, I'm going with the Arma.

If the new bike can't pedal darn well, not locked out but with a platform, then I'll sell the shock or the frame.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

FWIW, I think you made the right call. I have a bike with an extremely efficient pedal platform (Guerrilla Gravity Smash), and never use the switch on my Storia. The few times I have, I've disliked it because it made the rear too stiff and lose climbing traction. I've thought in hindsight an Arma would be more useful with the adjustable HBC.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ERA 140mm arrived today. A few basic questions:

1) LSC, HSC, R chart recommendations are from fully “closed?”
2) Sag - After setting initial pressure in the + and ++ chambers, what is needed and in what order to adjust sag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

All suspension adjustments, on any suspension system starts from closed/ clockwise. Anything else is incorrect and a bit ignorant. 

Sag on air forks is not independently adjustable from spring rate, it's one of the shortfalls of an air spring only fork. If you don't like your ride height, you'll have to adjust your + chamber to institute a ride height change.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> All suspension adjustments, on any suspension system starts from closed/ clockwise. Anything else is incorrect and a bit ignorant.
> 
> Sag on air forks is not independently adjustable from spring rate, it's one of the shortfalls of an air spring only fork. If you don't like your ride height, you'll have to adjust your + chamber to institute a ride height change.


Ls adjustments (needle valves) should be measured from closed.

Hs adjustments (preload) need measured from open.

It is chamber volume that changes the sag vs spring rate relationship. Changed with volume spacers or blobs of grease.

Sent from the Shockcraft mobile typewriter


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Follow the instruction that was with the fork (the A4 page in the box that came with the fork). 
You need to fill the ++ first and then the + chamber.
If you reconsider and want to change the pressure, it is mandatory to empty all pressure in both chambers.

Start with suggested air pressure and settings from the instructions. 
That should give you the right sag/settings.
Just be aware that the suggested settings are probably for "full throttle" as reference.

If you are a slower rider, or have different terrain or conditions, it might be needed to take off 2-5 psi in the + chamber and maybe 5-7 psi in the ++ chamber. In general the suggested setting on rebound should be good, and if going a bit lower on pressure, just use the settings suggested on the compression and rebound too.

All settings is counted from fully closed.



bogeydog said:


> ERA 140mm arrived today. A few basic questions:
> 
> 1) LSC, HSC, R chart recommendations are from fully "closed?"
> 2) Sag - After setting initial pressure in the + and ++ chambers, what is needed and in what order to adjust sag?
> ...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Follow the instruction that was with the fork (the A4 page in the box that came with the fork).
> You need to fill the ++ first and then the + chamber.
> If you reconsider and want to change the pressure, it is mandatory to empty all pressure in both chambers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

Some very helpful comments and experience here.

Im about 77/78kg riding weight and ride more chunky rock trails which means lower speeds

I found the factory suggestions also as the upper limit 

Im still experimenting but seem to be using a lower + and closer to factory ++ setting 

Very much less HSC and LSC than suggested. 

Fork feels great with amazing midstroke never experienced before.

I guess I have nothing more to add really apart from also running less rebound than recommended. 

I guess if riding park or large terrain at speed settings might reflect the factory suggestions better?

Also have the Storia LOK3 and its sublime. Finding im having to go up in spring rate a bit compared to what factory calculated to avoid getting‘bogged down’ . Ie: running a 450lb coil. I ran a fair amount of LSC with the 425lb coil to hold things up and never experienced harsh bottom out but the 450lb provides a lot more speed in my local terrain.

Are any of you of similar weight and what spring rates are you using?


I do use the LOK occasionally. More to keep the front end steeper on climbs more than anything 


Both are on a Firebird 29

The more i use the coil the more i love it over the X2. Especially on technical climbing. Traction and comfort are sublime.

The fork performance improvement is more noticeable though. 
I was running a 36 grip2 previously,


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey Professed

Interesting thing about storia v3, im 86kg and use spring 375lb with 3/3 hsc lsc and its great for me on demanding tracks.

Guys, finally i have settings im happy about, +60 ++100 7/7 R16 , I'm riding Transition Sentinel 2019.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I had another session with a bike coach who's an ex-pro racer, and does a good job setting up suspension how I like it. He really struggled with getting the ERA to return fast enough for quick front wheel lift (i.e. trying to pull up out of a mid stroke compression). We ended up running higher pressure than what sag would indicate, plus wide open rebound, and very open compression to compensate for the spring rate. He suggested I have Brennan or SS revalve the LSR to be lighter. He did say that the high speed compression & rebound transition was the best he's ever felt on a fork. He described the initial stroke as being weird/different, but not at all in a bad way. He also said that he had Brennan revalve his personal Storia with lighter rebound as well, but he's 140 lbs and rides very aggressively.

As it was, we ended up with:
65+ / 100++ (same as EXT rec for 176 lb riding weight)
20 rebound (fully open) vs. 12 suggested
12 LSC (15 clicks max) vs. 7 suggested
14 HSC (14 clicks max) vs. 7 suggested

For my Storia:
425# spring (their calculator estimates 420# for me)
7 Rebound (9 max) vs. 3 suggested
14 LSC (14 max) vs. 6 suggested (my bike has very high anti-squat)
12 HSC (16 max) vs. 7 suggested

It felt good riding steep techy rock after that. I am ok with the current rebound but can now see what he's saying.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Andeh said:


> For my Storia:
> 425# spring (their calculator estimates 420# for me)
> 7 Rebound (9 max) vs. 3 suggested
> 14 LSC (14 max) vs. 6 suggested (my bike has very high anti-squat)
> ...


are Storia V3 all settings counts from fully closed ?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Lukas1981 said:


> are Storia V3 all settings counts from fully closed ?


Yes.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Andeh said:


> I had another session with a bike coach who's an ex-pro racer, and does a good job setting up suspension how I like it. He really struggled with getting the ERA to return fast enough for quick front wheel lift (i.e. trying to pull up out of a mid stroke compression). We ended up running higher pressure than what sag would indicate, plus wide open rebound, and very open compression to compensate for the spring rate. He suggested I have Brennan or SS revalve the LSR to be lighter. He did say that the high speed compression & rebound transition was the best he's ever felt on a fork. He described the initial stroke as being weird/different, but not at all in a bad way. He also said that he had Brennan revalve his personal Storia with lighter rebound as well, but he's 140 lbs and rides very aggressively.
> 
> As it was, we ended up with:
> 65+ / 100++ (same as EXT rec for 176 lb riding weight)
> ...


Very interesting.. Im loving my ERA but on my last couple rides i noticed my hands were getting extremely numb.. Im wondering if the factory recommended rebound settings are pretty slow..? Still trying to dial mine in. im about 213lbs kitted up. Gonna play around with rebound a bit more and see how that feels.


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

This is good information many thx.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

In the box with my fork was a small bottle of EXT synthetic lube. Is thin useful on the fork in any way orb this is just a general lubricant for anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I was told to use it like WPL fork lube, just prior to ride: use a shop towel to wipe dust off wipers before ride, squirt a thin amount around the stanchion above the seals, compress the fork a few times to get the lube into the seals, then use a clean shop towel to wipe the remaining lube off the stanchions.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Installed fork with no issues. A very rocky ride Sunday which is a good test. Of note, during a parking lot test I heard something metal fall off. It was the red rebound knob. Pushed it back on and it seems to be holding. Maybe just wasn’t in far enough from factory, but something to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

bogeydog said:


> In the box with my fork was a small bottle of EXT synthetic lube. Is thin useful on the fork in any way orb this is just a general lubricant for anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stuff is pretty awesome. I put some on my dropper seal and it made it feel so smooth. Wish they had a little hose you could attach to it so you could get to the part of the seal between stanchion and arch.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be pretty sure that since you are running so much more compression on the ERA/Storia, you absorb so much energy and then need much more open rebound.
I would be really surprised if you need to have a new shim stack on the ERA, but I will of course not know how you ride.

I do not know for sure, how the shim stack on the KTM/Miranda E-bike team have set up their ERA`s, but I think they use their forks stock? Given their aggressive riding with 20-25kg heavy bikes, I will believe the weekend warrior will be okay with it the stock tune too?

Not sure why you like that much compression on the Era though, since the fork keeps high in travel and gives incredibly good support? The fork is really compliant and sucks up the hits really good, so I do not see how it should be much better with a lot of compression added?

During the weekend with shuttling in some machine made trails with, I tried 1 (both HSC and LSC) click more compression, and opened the rebound with 1 click. Since I had my settings from really slippery slow trail riding it where just a bit to soft.

Could you give us an impression of what you gain with more compression? Is it bike park machine made stuff you are riding?

Also pretty sure you should need a firmer high speed stack on the Storia, needing almost closed compression?

Thumb rule to me is that I need to open rebound 1 click per 2 click of HSC.

Would really want to know how came up with not using less sag and a bit firmer air spring, and EXT suggested compression settings and rebound accordingly? Instead of keeping the suggested air settings and adding a lot compression and open rebound?



Andeh said:


> I had another session with a bike coach who's an ex-pro racer, and does a good job setting up suspension how I like it. He really struggled with getting the ERA to return fast enough for quick front wheel lift (i.e. trying to pull up out of a mid stroke compression). We ended up running higher pressure than what sag would indicate, plus wide open rebound, and very open compression to compensate for the spring rate. He suggested I have Brennan or SS revalve the LSR to be lighter. He did say that the high speed compression & rebound transition was the best he's ever felt on a fork. He described the initial stroke as being weird/different, but not at all in a bad way. He also said that he had Brennan revalve his personal Storia with lighter rebound as well, but he's 140 lbs and rides very aggressively.
> 
> As it was, we ended up with:
> 65+ / 100++ (same as EXT rec for 176 lb riding weight)
> ...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

First ride today. 140mm on a Ripley 4 which also has an EXT Storia v3.

Rode a super rocky and rooty singletrack trail which I have a ton of experience. No big drops, but constant square edge rock gardens requiring a lot of bike and body movements. Speed is on the slow end with a few stretches downhill where you can fly. A ton of rock features which require power moves.

I set the fork per the chart for my weight. I am in between the weight in the chart, so I set it between the settings.

It took no time to find confidence in the fork. It felt great and so smooth on the initial small stuff. I noticed how quiet it is. About a 1/2 mile in there is a large and long pile of boulders which is usually 50/50 for most people. It has some small ledges that can stop you in your tracts. It was no issue and the easiest that I recall. On the other side is a continuous rock garden with no great line. Most celebrate the previous rock feature and don't get far. No issue.

This continued through the ride. The fork doesn't get hung up on anything really. It moves out of the way and let's you move forward.

Later in the ride I came over a steep log which compresses the front end substantially. It's a tough spot which can throw you over the bars if you make a mistake. This is where I could feel the hitch in the mid stroke. It was enough to control the compression and keep the front up.

Obviously it's only the first ride and I can't talk really technically. But it worked will on this route and didn't show any weakness. I rode a bunch of different terrain and conditions so it will be fun to see how it goes.

Quite frankly the fork and shock has really made the Ripley an insane bike. Most would say just get a Ripmo. I have been tempted many times, but I can't substantiate the additional travel yet. We have so many punchy techy trails and drops that are manageable with good skills there is no need for the travel. Call me an EXT fanboy because it would be true.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

bogeydog said:


> First ride today. 140mm on a Ripley 4 which also has an EXT Storia v3.
> 
> Rode a super rocky and rooty singletrack trail which I have a ton of experience. No big drops, but constant square edge rock gardens requiring a lot of bike and body movements. Speed is on the slow end with a few stretches downhill where you can fly. A ton of rock features which require power moves.
> 
> ...


I think i have my unit broken or something, 3 days ago I thought I found good settings, but yesterday on the rocky sections and fire roads with lots of small rocks.. it was super harsh, I had so much hand pain...


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

What do you mean broken?

If you have altering air pressure afterwards without emptying chambers first, it gets harsh?
You need to follow the instructions.



Lukas1981 said:


> I think i have my unit broken or something, 3 days ago I thought I found good settings, but yesterday on the rocky sections and fire roads with lots of small rocks.. it was super harsh, I had so much hand pain...


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> What do you mean broken?
> 
> If you have altering air pressure afterwards without emptying chambers first, it gets harsh?
> You need to follow the instructions.


I follow instructions every time i change settings, i will be trying more next days..cant give up on such amazing company


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am not sure what is the problem, and what happened suddenly? I have never had a more consistent air fork, since it works so well despite temperature variations and air pressure changes. I cannot see why you suddenly should have a harsh feel? You had your settings dialed, and then it suddenly did not work as before?

Are you having kind of temperature changes that could cause this? This change also the rebound, and might be needed to adjust, if colder you need to open up, compared to warmer temperatures.

Also make sure to keep bike hanging or upside down to get the oil to travel up to the bushings.



Lukas1981 said:


> I follow instructions every time i change settings, i will be trying more next days..cant give up on such amazing company


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I will be pretty sure that since you are running so much more compression on the ERA/Storia, you absorb so much energy and then need much more open rebound.
> I would be really surprised if you need to have a new shim stack on the ERA, but I will of course not know how you ride.
> 
> ...
> ...


My click measurements are from full closed, as manufacturers talk about it. So I'm very open on compression, not closed. Very fast rebound, very light compression damping.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Of course, my fault misunderstanding.

Still why not go a bit on lower pressure?
I should have had 95/145 and probably 3/3/5 lsc/hsc/lr. I am weighing 112kg so calculated with 1.12 from suggested on 100kg.

I am at 87/133 and 5/5/8. It gives probably a tad more sag then 20%. Still it is not bottoming out and it is recovering on big hits and repeatedly chatter and sits really high in travel.



Andeh said:


> My click measurements are from full closed, as manufacturers talk about it. So I'm very open on compression, not closed. Very fast rebound, very light compression damping.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Andeh said:


> My click measurements are from full closed, as manufacturers talk about it. So I'm very open on compression, not closed. Very fast rebound, very light compression damping.


I'd drop the pressure. In a perfect world you'd be in the middle of the adjustment dial's range. Too close to either end and you might need a revalve. 
Sore hands from small fast chatter sounds like the pressure is too high. Keep in mind as the pressure goes up, you'll need more rebound damping, if it's wide open as you say it will be like a jack hammer. 
I'd certainly be adding HSC LSC too, they are there for a reason.


----------



## bigbrett (Jul 28, 2020)

*wow*

Had the first rides on my new ERA down in southern utah (St. George / Virgin area) this last weekend. Did some punchy mesa riding, chunky steep natural DH, and some freeride.

Mounted on my Geometron G1 with Storia LOK V3. Previously had a Manitou Mezzer on it. Before that, on my previous bike (GG The Smash) I had a custom tuned Fox 36 + DSD Runt. So I'm no stranger to dual-chamber air springs.

All I can say is WOW. I've never had a fork feel this good right away. I've done a lot of experimentation with settings, and it is actually difficult to make the fork feel bad. Every adjustment has a very noticeable change, but even with suboptimal settings it is just so damn buttery smooth. Polar opposite to the Mezzer, which is an absolutely fantastic fork but honestly can feel pretty shitty until you get it set up correctly for you.

Thought I would miss the Mezzer's HBO circuit....nope. Somehow have plusher off the top, just as much midstroke support, but haven't yet bottomed out. It just feels like the ERA has a "longer" and more drawn out midstroke...I know that isn't the case, but that is the sensation.

Somehow the ERA just felt better straight out of the box. And then even better once I got it fine tuned.

The Mezzer is a great fork, and better than the existing competition (stock Fox+RS) in almost every way, but at risk of sounding hyperbolic - the ERA is truly in another universe.

FYI I am ~215lbs, ride aggressively, and make poor decisions regarding line choice . Lots of desert riding, chunky old-school DH, and bike park.

This fork is melting my brain. First fork that has been able to properly balance the storia.

Also, what was happening in the other thread people are referencing? I can't seem to find it but it sounds silly.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> First ride today. 140mm on a Ripley 4 which also has an EXT Storia v3.
> 
> Rode a super rocky and rooty singletrack trail which I have a ton of experience. No big drops, but constant square edge rock gardens requiring a lot of bike and body movements. Speed is on the slow end with a few stretches downhill where you can fly. A ton of rock features which require power moves.
> 
> ...


Is that the old stone house in The Shed? If so I'm very interested in your suspension now. Im on Avy now. Which is Awesome fast, but apparently the EXT stuff is awesome running slow as well.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

We started with lower pressure, and even with rebound wide open, the return from smaller compressions was overdamped (too slow). Only way to get it fast enough was to run higher air pressure (than what you'd get if you set it for 15% sag) in conjunction with the rebound open.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Andeh said:


> We started with lower pressure, and even with rebound wide open, the return from smaller compressions was overdamped (too slow). Only way to get it fast enough was to run higher air pressure (than what you'd get if you set it for 15% sag) in conjunction with the rebound open.


Hmm, no idea. Probably going to need a softer rebound tune in that case. How slow is slow? Fancy chucking a video with the ole parking lot test up? Too slow is only an issue if it packs up, I don't know if the fork needs to return to it's full travel each time for successive bumps, as long as it doesn't run out. If you've got a GoPro shove it on the frame, that's a good way of checking what's going on too.

I'll wait for the experts to chime in.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> Is that the old stone house in The Shed? If so I'm very interested in your suspension now. Im on Avy now. Which is Awesome fast, but apparently the EXT stuff is awesome running slow as well.


Yes it is. We ride there often.

Any specific questions I can try and answer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> Yes it is. We ride there often.
> 
> Any specific questions I can try and answer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you know there's a lot of slow tech, and climbs. How dose it move through those? Especially the climbs


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> As you know there's a lot of slow tech, and climbs. How dose it move through those? Especially the climbs


I think that's were it shines. The traction is fantastic from the shock. I think a well setup coil provide the best traction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> As you know there's a lot of slow tech, and climbs. How dose it move through those? Especially the climbs


If you want to meet up there one day and try it out let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> If you want to meet up there one day and try it out let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Sounds good. I'm trying to decide between Avy or EXT for my next bike. These days I typically ride on Sundays.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

To me it seems strange that you not want damping. That said, my first thought about the fork was also that it had to much rebound damping. It made me change a bit in how I adapt a bit to the frequency of how it worked and I would suggest that you took some time to try a bit more before you decide that it is "too slow".

To me damping is a good thing and should give you more control. As long as it is not felt harsh I cannot see why you should not use more damping?

Anyway I respect that some wants to have overly damped forks and some wants almost no damping. Everything is subjective and in this thread some is thinking the rebound is to fast and wants even slower. What is the really good with the Era is that it performs really satisfying within the suggested settings.



Andeh said:


> We started with lower pressure, and even with rebound wide open, the return from smaller compressions was overdamped (too slow). Only way to get it fast enough was to run higher air pressure (than what you'd get if you set it for 15% sag) in conjunction with the rebound open.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> To me it seems strange that you not want damping. That said, my first thought about the fork was also that it had to much rebound damping. It made me change a bit in how I adapt a bit to the frequency of how it worked and I would suggest that you took some time to try a bit more before you decide that it is "too slow".
> 
> To me damping is a good thing and should give you more control. As long as it is not felt harsh I cannot see why you should not use more damping?
> 
> Anyway I respect that some wants to have overly damped forks and some wants almost no damping. Everything is subjective and in this thread some is thinking the rebound is to fast and wants even slower. What is the really good with the Era is that it performs really satisfying within the suggested settings.


You are almost 50% heavier than Andeh. If the damping feels good to you it will be 50% too much for him. If it feels good for him it will be only 2/3 of what you want.

That goes not only for compression, but for rebound.

Rebound damping is determined by weight and spring-rate. Less weight and less spring force means less rebound damping is needed. If the rebound shim stack isn't softened then you have the majority of oil going through the rebound needle which gives you quadratics. Not enough LSR and too much HSR.


----------



## davideb87 (Dec 13, 2017)

Surprise Surprise, it's overdamped for average Weight/skill riders! I wouldn't have guessed


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

Everyone who is using the included shockpump might want to double check the readings. Mine was showing 20-25psi more than my other pumps so I was a bit lost before figuring that out..


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Andeh said:


> We started with lower pressure, and even with rebound wide open, the return from smaller compressions was overdamped (too slow). Only way to get it fast enough was to run higher air pressure (than what you'd get if you set it for 15% sag) in conjunction with the rebound open.


How is the bike keeping the line when high speed riding throughout fast curves, with so fast rebound front and rear?
Also how is the jumps/drops working?


----------



## phishstix (Mar 15, 2020)

Andeh said:


> We started with lower pressure, and even with rebound wide open, the return from smaller compressions was overdamped (too slow). Only way to get it fast enough was to run higher air pressure (than what you'd get if you set it for 15% sag) in conjunction with the rebound open.


Did Ian ride the fork or just give suggestions based on parking lot tests? My Storia's rebound really surprised me in that it felt nothing like any shock I've owned when comparing bounce tests to actual riding chunk at high speed. I wouldn't be surprised if the fork acted the same.

Are you experiencing packing in the fork? If so, at what speeds?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> How is the bike keeping the line when high speed riding throughout fast curves, with so fast rebound front and rear?
> Also how is the jumps/drops working?


I'm still adjusting my timing, but it's much poppier and supportive. I'm getting a lot more lift off jumps, and carrying more speed through berms. It's more stable (rides higher) on steeps. It does require active riding input and I could see that it would punish passive riding. I'm ok with that though.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

phishstix said:


> Did Ian ride the fork or just give suggestions based on parking lot tests? My Storia's rebound really surprised me in that it felt nothing like any shock I've owned when comparing bounce tests to actual riding chunk at high speed. I wouldn't be surprised if the fork acted the same.
> 
> Are you experiencing packing in the fork? If so, at what speeds?


It's funny you knew exactly who it was. He watched me riding several steep rocky sections, and ended up opening up compression a bit from the parking lot setup (that's reflected in my settings above).

I think I was experiencing packing before this, on straight-aways with brake bumps in particular.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

It depends a lot on the conditions and berms to me. I have also liked to have all my forks really fast for a lot of riding. My Avy cartridge felt not good before fully open rebound and compression. I feel that I loose grip in certain kind of terrain and surfaces though.

What I felt with the Era is totally different. It sits high in travel and recover despite overly slow rebound. I think it is the first time I have been able to really gain grip from slower rebound. This is why I am so surprised how you experience so differently.

If my conditions is the driest and fastest I would of course go as fast as possible maybe 2-3 clicks. But now it is really slippery and muddy so I keep it slower.

As always it is really different style, conditions and rider technique, so I understand you have a different approach in settings. What kind of trails and conditions do you ride in?



Andeh said:


> I'm still adjusting my timing, but it's much poppier and supportive. I'm getting a lot more lift off jumps, and carrying more speed through berms. It's more stable (rides higher) on steeps. It does require active riding input and I could see that it would punish passive riding. I'm ok with that though.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm mostly riding unsanctioned trails in Norcal. Typically dust over hardpack. Most of the chatter is from brake bumps or small rocks. Lots of bermed corners. According to my GPS, average grade is -20%, average speed in the 15-20mph range, and max speeds around 25mph.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

That explains a lot. I will believe my trails are like humid and slippery like what I can believe seeing from Squamish or similar? When it dries up, it gets much faster. We have tons of stones, ruts etc so it is not comparable probably, but with fast rebound it will not be able to keep the lines. At wet conditions it needs all grip you can get using rebound to hug ground as much as possible.
To be honest we have different conditions all year round, so it is compromising with settings all the time.



Andeh said:


> I'm still adjusting my timing, but it's much poppier and supportive. I'm getting a lot more lift off jumps, and carrying more speed through berms. It's more stable (rides higher) on steeps. It does require active riding input and I could see that it would punish passive riding. I'm ok with that though.





Andeh said:


> I'm mostly riding unsanctioned trails in Norcal. Typically dust over hardpack. Most of the chatter is from brake bumps or small rocks. Lots of bermed corners. According to my GPS, average grade is -20%, average speed in the 15-20mph range, and max speeds around 25mph.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Andeh said:


> It's funny you knew exactly who it was. He watched me riding several steep rocky sections, and ended up opening up compression a bit from the parking lot setup (that's reflected in my settings above).
> 
> I think I was experiencing packing before this, on straight-aways with brake bumps in particular.


Only one solution: sell me your ERA at a cut rate price! J/ K.

If it does come up for sale, let me know.


----------



## Lukas1981 (Oct 30, 2020)

Im testing Era in my Specialized Turbo levo 2019, and with the +65 +107 7/7/14R works almost perfect. No hands fatique , forks sits hight and its very plushy! Anyone using it in ebike ?


----------



## Bbbobfox (Oct 28, 2020)

*G1*

Hello
First ride with my ERA on my G1
I was wondering what you set your ERA up at?
I used a little more than half the travel and I even dropped the pressure about 10 psi. 
Fork still feels amazing and it was some pretty chunky trails that on my Lyrik I regularly use most of the travel. And I was hitting some pretty good size square edge rocks I would normally go around and the ERA would suck it up by still not close to all of the travel. 
Thanks for any input.
I tried posting this from my phone so if you got it twice apologizes


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Bbbobfox said:


> Hello
> First ride with my ERA on my G1
> I was wondering what you set your ERA up at?
> I used a little more than half the travel and I even dropped the pressure about 10 psi.
> ...


Too much HSC?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Era does not use much travel and still feels like eating obstacles.
I will not bother if you think it is good like it is.



Bbbobfox said:


> Hello
> First ride with my ERA on my G1
> I was wondering what you set your ERA up at?
> I used a little more than half the travel and I even dropped the pressure about 10 psi.
> ...


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Bbbobfox said:


> Hello
> First ride with my ERA on my G1
> I was wondering what you set your ERA up at?
> I used a little more than half the travel and I even dropped the pressure about 10 psi.
> ...


Usage of travel is not really a necessary factor... Did it feel good or are your hands and arms hurting now, thus getting to beat up?


----------



## Wander512 (Jul 10, 2020)

So is it safe to assume the Era is quieter than a grip2 36? The noise when reaching full extension is getting to me on my otherwise silent Forbidden Druid.

It's currently got a 150mm '36 grip2 upfront with stock dpx2 in the rear with the ziggy link, but once I think I'm going to try going back to full 29er and go 160 Era to keep it as slack as the mullet setup.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Wander512 said:


> So is it safe to assume the Era is quieter than a grip2 36? The noise when reaching full extension is getting to me on my otherwise silent Forbidden Druid.
> 
> It's currently got a 150mm '36 grip2 upfront with stock dpx2 in the rear with the ziggy link, but once I think I'm going to try going back to full 29er and go 160 Era to keep it as slack as the mullet setup.


Mine is quiet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbbobfox (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes it felt really good just different not using a lot of travel but it definitely feels way better then my Lyrik


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Bbbobfox said:


> Hello
> First ride with my ERA on my G1
> I was wondering what you set your ERA up at?
> I used a little more than half the travel and I even dropped the pressure about 10 psi.
> ...


Sounds overdamped and possibly over-sprung. The heavy riders still aren't getting full travel.

Some people think it's normal to never get full travel. But IMO if you never get full travel you could be on a shorter and lighter fork with the same performance.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bbbobfox said:


> Yes it felt really good just different not using a lot of travel but it definitely feels way better then my Lyrik


Yes I know it is really surprisingly to be able to use a fork at trail riding chatter that feels so plush and compliant, and still be able to go to a bike park and take a 10f drop without bottoming out.

My previous air forks have either been to soft ending to low in travel, and to harsh when compensating with damping.

The Era is a completely differently behavior to me when using travel. The reason is the air spring "shelf" and the way they have made it to sit high in travel and keep the geometry. Besides the Era has a real good damper unit that can be used without getting the harsh feel too.

There are to much misunderstanding out there that you need to use all travel. That is totally wrong, since you will need available travel when you do crazy things.

Just ignore use of travel as a measure, and adjust by the feel of the fork.

PS! I understood from your FB thread that you where happy with your settings now? Also knowing that from your choice of bike (xxl G1) and type of terrain you ride in, that you as a heavier weighing rider (like me) enjoy having the available travel and support, and still getting the comfort


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone have more/new feedback on their ERA? I’m surprised there’s not a lot more and PB hasn’t released a long term review yet which is also surprising and odd to me.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

kdiff said:


> Anyone have more/new feedback on their ERA? I'm surprised there's not a lot more and PB hasn't released a long term review yet which is also surprising and odd to me.


Haven't talked to anyone who has had anything bad to say at all!


----------



## Wander512 (Jul 10, 2020)

Get back to me in a few weeks. Caved and ordered one for my Druid last week.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

kdiff said:


> Anyone have more/new feedback on their ERA? I'm surprised there's not a lot more and PB hasn't released a long term review yet which is also surprising and odd to me.


Mine is doing great. Had two more great rides on it. What can we answer for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's my critical thoughts, that I shared with someone recently by PM.

My impression of the ERA is that it's got incredible small bump tracking, and is very, very progressive. It's got a moderate to high amount of damping. It rides high in its travel. There's no way I could ever bottom it out with their recommended settings. I'm currently running the + chamber 2 psi under their rec, the ++ chamber 25 psi under, the compression nearly open, and the rebound a click faster. Even so, I literally dislocated my shoulder when I failed to gap a wide ditch Wednesday (basically stuffed the fork on the other side) and still had about 2" of travel left.

I think it would work really well for heavier, aggressive riders who want a very supportive fork that still tracks over small bumps very well. Or maybe people who ride with a lot of forward weight bias.

I'm honestly conflicted about how I feel about it. It feels incredible over fast brake bumps and small chatter, and is wonderfully supportive on steeps and in berms. And it doesn't ****ing creak like my 36 did. But whenever I land nose-heavy, it's like running into a wall about 75% through the travel. And I miss having independent LSR and HSR from the GRIP2 damper.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Andeh said:


> Here's my critical thoughts, that I shared with someone recently by PM.
> 
> My impression of the ERA is that it's got incredible small bump tracking, and is very, very progressive. It's got a moderate to high amount of damping. It rides high in its travel. There's no way I could ever bottom it out with their recommended settings. I'm currently running the + chamber 2 psi under their rec, the ++ chamber 25 psi under, the compression nearly open, and the rebound a click faster. Even so, I literally dislocated my shoulder when I failed to gap a wide ditch Wednesday (basically stuffed the fork on the other side) and still had about 2" of travel left.
> 
> ...


Even when running less pressure? Missing 2" on the hardest impacts usually indicates you are wildly oversprung. Target pressures are just used as a baseline. If you aren't using within 3/4 to 1/2 on legit DH runs, you are way oversprung IME.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Andeh said:


> Here's my critical thoughts, that I shared with someone recently by PM.


Thank you for the critique. (I don't expect the fork to be great at everything for everyone and that doesn't mean it isn't a great fork. More that perfection is really difficult to achieve.) I'm in SoCal so I think some of our trails and dirt are similar.



Streetdoctor said:


> Haven't talked to anyone who has had anything bad to say at all!


Are you buying one? (I'm the only person I know locally with one. I'm sure there are others around here but I don't know them, hence my post.)



bogeydog said:


> Mine is doing great. Had two more great rides on it. What can we answer for you?


I've had an ERA (and Storia) for about 6 weeks now but not installed because I've been waiting on other parts (eg the great Shimano shortage  ). Most of the rest of the parts finally came so I was going to start building the bike but wanted to ask before cutting the steer & all the rest of the installation. I've had a lot of time to mull it over & over since I've been waiting for other parts, so maybe I'm just over thinking it.


----------



## MyChaOS (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice to her the riding reports incoming, very interesting to see. I am stoked for mine arriving with my new bike in Feb.

And one comment for our friend Dougal (all others please skip it and do not answer to him if he answers back, neither will I)



Dougal said:


> Sounds overdamped and possibly over-sprung.


Can you please go back to the other thread. You don't own an ERA and you will never own one, in addition you just keep telling the same thing here.

Please as long as you have not ridden the fork or have something neutral to add, just keep silent. Perhaps you are also right, but let us the people who have the product or are waiting for it, find it out ourselves, instead of playing the guessing game...

By the way, for me, it is the most unprofessional thing to bash other companies products as an representative for the competition. If I am on the edge of buying an era or the product you represent, Or even considered buying from you, after such actions I would not go your way... Just think of that.

Also in my world there is space for more niche competition. The more people ride forks, not coming from the big 2, the more others will look around for alternatives to their stock oem forks. So in the end you will also benefit if there is a bunch of ERAs out there.

I will not engage in a conversation on that so please don't spend time to answer, as this also does not help this thread. 
Use that saved time to go riding your probably as well awsome competitors fork! Cheers


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I am opposite somewhat of the review about. I am 150 lbs. rider of east coast singletrack which has ballot of rock gardens, smaller drops, and roots. Speed is typically slower from techy crawling up to about 20 for shorter times

I set mine up overall for rider about 5 lbs less than me as a test. After 4 rides I am pretty happy. I have about 3cm of unused travel after most rides so I know it’s a little stout. I do feel the mid hitch which I like because it keeps the front up. I haven’t had any harshness or the brick wall effect you have. I will experiment more with it now that I have a baseline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Andeh said:


> Here's my critical thoughts, that I shared with someone recently by PM.
> 
> My impression of the ERA is that it's got incredible small bump tracking, and is very, very progressive. It's got a moderate to high amount of damping. It rides high in its travel. There's no way I could ever bottom it out with their recommended settings. I'm currently running the + chamber 2 psi under their rec, the ++ chamber 25 psi under, the compression nearly open, and the rebound a click faster. Even so, I literally dislocated my shoulder when I failed to gap a wide ditch Wednesday (basically stuffed the fork on the other side) and still had about 2" of travel left.
> 
> ...


Would like to hear from other owners if they find it essentially impossible to utilize all of the Era's travel when they ride it aggressively, or is this an isolated case?

Have to say, that generally speaking I really like the heavily damped feel. The alternative is springy feeling, stiction damping, and poorly managed suspension performance over rough terrain.

There seems to be a preference for really poorly damped suspension movement in mountain biking. Suspension that 'moves out of the way ' seems to be a common compliment when to me that just means it isn't controlling it's action at all. Every stock Fox fork just feels out of control and nearly broken when hitting repeated objects fast, to me. No one that knows what they are talking about would compliment MX suspension for behaving in that manner.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForEvertryn (Oct 26, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> Would like to hear from other owners if they find it essentially impossible to utilize all of the Era's travel when they ride it aggressively, or is this an isolated case?


I agree that settings based on the EXT chart are upper end for spring rate and damping, but they are only a guide. If you are a lighter rider the damping may be excessive for some riders, especially if you are riding tech trails in wet winter conditions.

I am running close to EXT chart for ++ chamber, but have come down a fair bit from the + chamber quoted pressures. I hit the sweet spot by accident when the temperature between rides dropped 10 deg C and I did not compensate by upping pressure. The drop was only a couple of psi, but it resulted in me adding a click of LSC and HSC (no shock pump on ride) as I used full travel, and setting 4 PRs on the 4 trails I rode that day.

Best i can suggest is bracket pressures to find what works for you....2 psi is significant. As long as you inflate ++ first and keep at least a 10psi differential with + chamber there is a large scope for tweaking. I think the forks ability to recover from the deep in the stroke and stay high in the travel gives a bit more leeway for running slightly increased sag.

Anyways.......loving the fork and I totaly agree with your comments on underdamped forks. Supple is useless without support.
Happy fettling!


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

My experience with the Era is probably the most easy fork to set up, that ever owned. I have only filled air one time, tried to change a couple of times, but other then that I have only adjusted the rebound. 

I have suggested air pressure like the table at 100kg with added 3 psi in + and 5-6 psi in ++. 
My weight should mean that I should have had 10-13% more then suggested, but 2-3% more. 

Using very little travel in modest riding, and using all travel when doing faster and stupid things. Maybe having 30mm or more depending on speed/trail.

Taking, at least for me, the big drop or landing wrong takes the fork to end of travel better then all I have experienced.

This means that for me the Era delivers like it is promised or even better. The trade mark should be that it sits higher than normal and still is linear. Mind the user manual showing the spring curve. It is also explained in the manual what impact the change in + or ++ and that suggested pressure is only a guide. What I mean is that the fundamental design is so good that it should be good to find good settings for most riders.

To me it is so good that I am actually in doubt that I will go coil on it. Since the initial support (to push against) is better still super sensitive, and the linear feel when reaching further into travel is better then coil. 

Coming from Avalanched DC fork with coil one season and a couple seasons on Smashpot F36, means that I should know to compare with coil.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MyChaOS said:


> Nice to her the riding reports incoming, very interesting to see. I am stoked for mine arriving with my new bike in Feb.
> 
> And one comment for our friend Dougal (all others please skip it and do not answer to him if he answers back, neither will I)
> 
> ...


I think Dougal was trying to be actually helpful here. The idea that you "should never use all travel" is BS. The context has to be taken into account. If you are riding on one track which is a slam fest with some hard g-outs and hard hits, then I would hope to see travel within 1/2" or so of max and then if the next trail OR RIDE is on smooth and easy stuff, you may never come close to full travel. That doesn't mean let out air for the smooth track, but if you're 2" from bottom-out on the most extreme stuff, like casing a jump, in the abstract, that indicates being wildly oversprung. I've done plenty of crazy stuff where the fork saved my ass, like overshooting jumps, casing jumps, "inventing" new lines that didn't work out and essentially threw me off the trail. Each time the hydraulic ABS at the end of the travel was a life-saver and it really kicks in about 3/4 of the way to bottom out, but it controls that last bit of travel to keep the screw-up from ending your ride. Again, missing 2" of travel on casing a jump that ejected you and dislocated your shoulder sounds wildly oversprung.

Maybe there was something wrong with the info you told us or something missing from it, but again, missing 2" of travel on DH tracks is a pretty huge issue.


----------



## macca208 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok, so I can throw some feedback in here after getting a few rides in on my ERA's. I have a Megatower 170mm and a mulleted Heckler 150mm. 

On the Megatower:- was running a 38 Elite perf and thought it was really amazing, then I put the Era on, set it to the baseline settings and did a couple of shuttle runs on my local DH trail. After one run I decided to drop a couple of Psi from both chambers, second run I did a PR easily and the main thing I noticed was how far up in the travel the fork stayed, small bump was great and I finished a chunky run with about an inch of travel unused. I did a another few rides on some really nasty and steep stuff as well and the overwhelming feeling is how much more front end grip I have and how I need to make some changes to my rear shock because I am able to put more weight on the front of the bike (I have Storia)

Heckler:- I ran a. few PSI over the baseline settings, totally changed the bike from the Lyrik Ultimate that was on there. Feels like it has 20mm more travel and in general the feeling is the same as the Megatower, heaps more front end grip and stays up in the travel.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Unfortunately we don't know the full setup of the bike. Or how the rider rides.If its not balanced and the rider is way back on the bike. This also happens when the shock is too soft or not enough compression in the shock.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

macca208 said:


> Ok, so I can throw some feedback in here after getting a few rides in on my ERA's. I have a Megatower 170mm and a mulleted Heckler 150mm.
> 
> On the Megatower:- was running a 38 Elite perf and thought it was really amazing, then I put the Era on, set it to the baseline settings and did a couple of shuttle runs on my local DH trail. After one run I decided to drop a couple of Psi from both chambers, second run I did a PR easily and the main thing I noticed was how far up in the travel the fork stayed, small bump was great and I finished a chunky run with about an inch of travel unused. I did a another few rides on some really nasty and steep stuff as well and the overwhelming feeling is how much more front end grip I have and how I need to make some changes to my rear shock because I am able to put more weight on the front of the bike (I have Storia)
> 
> Heckler:- I ran a. few PSI over the baseline settings, totally changed the bike from the Lyrik Ultimate that was on there. Feels like it has 20mm more travel and in general the feeling is the same as the Megatower, heaps more front end grip and stays up in the travel.


Thanks for the feedback, especially vs the 38. Are your compression and rebound settings pretty close to the recommended settings?


----------



## macca208 (Oct 21, 2016)

kdiff said:


> Thanks for the feedback, especially vs the 38. Are your compression and rebound settings pretty close to the recommended settings?


Yeah, I just set it to the chart and went riding. I will see how it all breaks in, but I think I might try a bit quicker rebound on the e-bike and that's about all I am thinking of changing at the moment.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

MyChaOS said:


> Can you please go back to the other thread. You don't own an ERA and you will never own one, in addition you just keep telling the same thing here.
> 
> Please as long as you have not ridden the fork or have something neutral to add, just keep silent. Perhaps you are also right, but let us the people who have the product or are waiting for it, find it out ourselves, instead of playing the guessing game...


Sure thing, I'll go revive the other thread and ask if anyone is getting full travel.

BTW, discussion of spring and dampers is as neutral as it gets. I've been doing that here for decades, I'm not going to stop because an owner or two gets upset that their purchase might not be the most perfect thing ever.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

MyChaOS said:


> And one comment for our friend Dougal (all others please skip it and do not answer to him if he answers back, neither will I)
> 
> Can you please go back to the other thread. You don't own an ERA and you will never own one, in addition you just keep telling the same thing here.
> 
> Please as long as you have not ridden the fork or have something neutral to add, just keep silent.


So a user's first post is telling others not to post. And that only owners should comment? Guess that makes it tough for prospective customers to ask questions, and makes for very quiet forums if you can only comment if you own the product.

The Pinkbike long term review can't be far away. They haven't mentioned it on any of the podcasts.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> The Pinkbike long term review can't be far away. They haven't mentioned it on any of the podcasts.


I've posted comments in two different articles @Mike K. asking for an update or when we would get an update. Neither has gotten a response. One of those comments was in their recent podcast episode and they appear to regularly review those so I'm pretty sure my question has been seen at least once.

Regarding the person telling Dougal to go away, that's ridiculous. One of the main reasons I'm on here is to learn and Dougal helps contribute to that regardless if its positive or negative about a product or just general knowledge/theory.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice to hear some more feedback from everyone! i have had mine for about 6 weeks now. Sunday i was in NW Arkansas doing some shuttle runs @ The Passion Play. Theres a few big drops and some hard g-outs that i was able to really test the ERA on. Im 210lbs and i ride fairly aggressively. I settled on 83psi+/ 122psi++ and i was running 9 LSC 9 HSC and 8 from closed on rebound. ran the rebound a touch slower because it was greasy out. i didnt experience ANY harshness and i was able to use full travel on several of those bigger drops. I think next time im out there i may run a little more pressure in the ++ and see how that feels. overall seriously loving this fork! On another note i do hope we can get some clarification on the lower leg services...?!!!?


EDIT::: i might also add that sag values for a 160mm ERA are supposedly between 24-32mm.. im running 83-85psi for my 210lbs which i think is the right spring rate for my weight (please correct me if im wrong) im getting 36-37mm of sag. I would have to increase air pressure quite significantly if i wanted to get to those sag values. i know we shouldn't get hung up on sag so this isn't a really big issue its just an insight. Cheers!

This thread is kinda quiet for some reason...


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

ouch! im just sooo thankful it happened there and not 6 inches higher up...


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Mezzer @ 180mm travel with 200mm steerer and axle 2.13kg

ERA @ 170mmtravel with 200mm steerer and axle 2.21kg

Not much difference really.

ERA CSU looks and feels like quality. Lowers are nothing special.

Dials feel good, clear and precise indents on the HSC, the LSC has much finer detents and the clicks are harder to feel. Rebound has reasonable feel...like a smoother charger detent feel but still doesn't feel high end.

Started with EXT recommended pressures and damper settings for 90kg. Initial thoughts are it feels oversprung or overdamped or maybe just different. The way it holds the bike in its mid stroke is something to behold. Somehow manages to not blow thru travel but isn't harsh. It holds the front end up so much that it has changed the rear shocks behaviour so the bike handles quite differently. 

I'll do a few more rides, let it break in and get my head around the changes I'm going to have to make.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Something to consider, im 210lbs and the stock pressures for my weight were actually not high enough.. i noticed quite a bit of arm pump when my pressures were set at 82+ and 115-120++. was also bottoming out on a certain drop on my local trails. i bumped up my pressure to 85+ and 125++ with 8 LSC 6 HSC and 8-10 on rebound. No longer getting the arm pump..


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone ever consider that their shock pump may not have an accurate gauge and therefore if spring rate (air pressure) is off because of it then the damping settings will also be maybe a click off in either direction, therefore giving a ride not as expected.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

karpiel said:


> Does anyone ever consider that their shock pump may not have an accurate gauge and therefore if spring rate (air pressure) is off because of it then the damping settings will also be maybe a click off in either direction, therefore giving a ride not as expected.


As long as the pump gives accurate repeatable indications then it shouldn't really matter. Obviously for the first fill and damper setting it will have an impact if its 30psi out but after riding and adjusting the importance of an accurate gauge reduces.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

karpiel said:


> Does anyone ever consider that their shock pump may not have an accurate gauge and therefore if spring rate (air pressure) is off because of it then the damping settings will also be maybe a click off in either direction, therefore giving a ride not as expected.


I went through every pump I could find in my workshop and compared them with a direct attachment to each other.
Most were GIYO manufactured and branded with Rockshox or Manitou. I took an industrial gauge to be the calibration zero point.

Most were within 5psi at 100psi. Worst were within 10psi.

It only matters if you're trying to replicate other peoples settings.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Dougal said:


> I went through every pump I could find in my workshop and compared them with a direct attachment to each other.
> Most were GIYO manufactured and branded with Rockshox or Manitou. I took an industrial gauge to be the calibration zero point.
> 
> Most were within 5psi at 100psi. Worst were within 10psi.
> ...


Yep, I totally understand what you are saying, however my point was with first time users setting up fork "or" shock for the first time as I'm guessing most riders would not realise their pumps can be as much as 10% out, they then complane that the fork is "harsh" "wallowy" etc etc. So if fork manufacturers want riders to get better performance from their products then supply an accurate guage as I'm sure all settings are based on an accurate pump in the first place, just my 2cents.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

karpiel said:


> Does anyone ever consider that their shock pump may not have an accurate gauge and therefore if spring rate (air pressure) is off because of it then the damping settings will also be maybe a click off in either direction, therefore giving a ride not as expected.


The guy having the travel problems sorted it out on ridemonkey. It was an issue of having the + and ++ chambers too close to each other in terms of PSI. When that happens, they both compress at once, which is not the design intent. There has to be a decent amount of different to make the ++ chamber kick in later as designed.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Jayem said:


> The guy having the travel problems sorted it out on ridemonkey. It was an issue of having the + and ++ chambers too close to each other in terms of PSI. When that happens, they both compress at once, which is not the design intent. There has to be a decent amount of different to make the ++ chamber kick in later as designed.


Gotcha, although I was generalising across all brands.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Jayem said:


> The guy having the travel problems sorted it out on ridemonkey. It was an issue of having the + and ++ chambers too close to each other in terms of PSI. When that happens, they both compress at once, which is not the design intent. There has to be a decent amount of different to make the ++ chamber kick in later as designed.


That was me. I've since spoken to Cody at Suspension Syndicate (EXT USA). He said there's no need to run a specific differential between chambers for this fork: set the + chamber for sag and small bump compliance, then set the ++ to personal preference for ramp. He did say that some of the UK guys like Chris Porter are running the two chambers at nearly the same pressure for a very linear feeling, but he personally doesn't like forks that feel like that. His personal suggestion was also to start with the compression settings open or nearly so, then work backwards after you get the air spring close to where you want it.

He said the resistance I've felt for the last ~3" compressing the fork after emptying both chambers is just residual air in the chambers, and the only way to not feel that would be to remove the valve cores. Which makes total sense in hindsight.

Oh and he also confirmed that the ERA doesn't have the same quirk as some of the Manitou forks which need the fork to be unweighted when filling the chambers. It's perfectly fine to fill up the chambers with the bike on a floor rack, so long as you fill the ++ first and + second.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Pic of the ERA at full compression/bottom out.


----------



## Kimonbike (Jul 27, 2015)

OK. I've been on ERA (and Storia) for a few months. I did many runs with motion instruments. I also have Levo SL, which means I can just lap the same trails over and over in the same condition just to focus on the performance. I'm 160lbs with gear and previously on Fox 36 with Push tuned damper.

*My take:*
The best fork that I've ridden without any modification or revalving by large margin for me since I'm a lighter rider. The best fork I've ridden to date due to superior small bump eating ability and ability to adjust spring curve for your liking.

It fits really well with coil shocks (especially Storia of course) because ERA can match the "FEEL" of initial stoke of coil. I can't stress enough but I don't feel my fork was underperforming compared to my storia after installing ERA. It just feels right.

I actually think ERA is more special than Storia in a sense that the fork performance can't be masked by good linkage design. You feel what the fork gives you.

Damping is exceptional and similar to Storia. I almost use LSC and HSC almost all open for Fox forks. But you can actually add damping without getting harsh. You get so much support on steeps and berms. It's like you're on memory foam trails. You feel the bumps but it's calm. It's not the cushiest or most comfortable setting but it's so much easier to go fast. Confidence booster.

*My setting*

I'm 160lbs with gear but I ride a slightly heavier Levo SL. I don't hit crazy jumps but I do hit jumps and hit tight berms at high speed often. I run both Michelin DH 22. F: 18.5psi R 21.5 psi.

+ 63psi ++ 90psi (143% ratio)
HSC: 7
LSC: 7
Rebound 13 (it could be 12)

Max Travel is around 85% (average riding with steep and fast)
Average Dynamic Sag is around 25 - 30%
Max Rebound is around 1800 - 2100mm/s

It's pretty close to the suggested setting though I had to reduce ++ a bit as many riders say.

I think sharing ++ / + champer ratio is probably good for new owners so that they can start where they feel like they belong in the spectrum.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok so what's the word on lower leg service?? its been about 2 months now.. i usually like to do a lowers service at the very least every 3 months.. its getting close to time.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Andeh said:


> That was me. I've since spoken to Cody at Suspension Syndicate (EXT USA). He said there's no need to run a specific differential between chambers for this fork: set the + chamber for sag and small bump compliance, then set the ++ to personal preference for ramp. He did say that some of the UK guys like Chris Porter are running the two chambers at nearly the same pressure for a very linear feeling, but he personally doesn't like forks that feel like that. His personal suggestion was also to start with the compression settings open or nearly so, then work backwards after you get the air spring close to where you want it.
> 
> He said the resistance I've felt for the last ~3" compressing the fork after emptying both chambers is just residual air in the chambers, and the only way to not feel that would be to remove the valve cores. Which makes total sense in hindsight.
> 
> Oh and he also confirmed that the ERA doesn't have the same quirk as some of the Manitou forks which need the fork to be unweighted when filling the chambers. It's perfectly fine to fill up the chambers with the bike on a floor rack, so long as you fill the ++ first and + second.


So what were your air pressures then and what is working now?

If you run two air chambers close together it's the same as running a single air chamber. The resistance you feel compressing a fork set to zero psi is also the negative chamber pulling vacuum and the lower legs bulding pressure. Those still exist even with valve cores out.

So these forks are using a notched stanchion for pos/neg set? No-one has been into them yet.


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

Would like to hear from other owners if they find it essentially impossible to utilize all of the Era's travel when they ride it aggressively, or is this an isolated case?


Ive enjoyed this forum and have gone away for a month or two and had quite a few rides on the ERA now.
Ive had it at a lifted bike park (Thredbo here in Australia) and local rides.

Im about 77KG riding weight and have settled on + and ++ settings which closely match the 70KG recommendations of EXT. That seems to be what many are doing. HSC is generally 1 or 2 clicks in from OPEN as is LSC. Rebound is very close to idential to recommendations (depending on surface). 

A lot of mates who rode in Thredbo complained about sore hands and arms after a day's riding. Whilst I am usually in that camp this trip I was a lot fresher using the ERA at the end of each day. 

Must make a small admission that this is my second fork. The first fork was sublime initially then became very firm and harsh. something that another on this forum has experienced. It seemed by HSC had packed it in. I sent the fork back to the distributer and EXT replaced it with a new fork instantly. Fantastic service. The replacement fork has been sublime.

I never use full travel even on the local drops (i don't go more than 2m though). Neither on larger jumps. I dont consider using full travel a tuning parameter and suggest its not a guide for the ERA.

So for the other reviewer getting sore hands - even after dropping 20% pressure on both ++ or + ; perhaps get your damper checked by EXT. You might have an issue with the fork.

I have also heard of other guys on shorter travel bikes getting the ERA and absolutely loving it. Makes something like a Ripley RIP ! I would love to fit a 140mm to my shorter bike but now run the Pike with a shitload more damping to get a similar feel as the ERA. Its so planted and stable. It actually increases confidence to allow you to use it closer to potential

Im recommending it to anyone - irrespective of skill level - and have seen a few more taking the fork up. Everyone delighted how it significantly steps up in all ways (damping, support, stiffness) from mainstream mass market forks such as lyrik/F36.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

A few more rides on the ERA. Initial thoughts were over damped/sprung at the recommended settings but the fork has now loosened up and I'm running the fork pretty close to the recommended settings from EXT(settings taken from the user manual and not the card inside the fork box). I have the + chamber at slightly less pressure (-5psi), rebound 1 or 2 clicks faster and the HSC/LSC at recommended. (recommended for 90kg 115++ 75+ 7/7/8). For the first time on a fork I could get a repeatable sag number which was approx 30mm at 170 travel (recommended 25.4-34mm).

The ERA feels different to everything I've ridden. Super supportive in the mid stroke and coupled with the feedback I'm getting I've found I'm carrying more entry and mid corner speed. The confidence I've gained just from the feel from the front end has been worth the entry fee (it is substantial, no getting away from that).

I haven't bottomed the fork but have come close so don't have any issues using full travel when appropriate.

I'm still playing with pressures and damping but so far I am super impressed with this fork. Braking bumps, mid corner composure and high speed chatter are the highlights for me. Very stable. The way the damping seems to control the energy in a shorter time frame and travel length on the fork compared to other forks, and not induce any harshness is amazing.

Chassis stiffness is on point. Zero bushing slop (looking at you Ohlins). So far the cost of admission is fading rapidly. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone else getting a bit of bushing slop? I have been super impressed with these forks until now...


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

After my chat with SS, I've been running much lower ++ pressures. I find their + chamber settings too high for my weight also; I suspect this is super dependent on bike geometry. On a hunch, knowing that the Storia feels much better when you use a moderate amount of damping and lower spring rate, I set the LSC/HSC/rebound really close to EXT's recommendation for the + pressure that I ended up with (1 click more open for each). It's feeling much, much better now. At 165 lbs without gear, and the 160mm version on 64.2 HTA bike: 58.5 +, 72 ++ (123%), 14 rebound, 9 LSC, 9 HSC. Running Motion IQ for verification, I'm getting ~15% sag, between 75-96% travel, rebound speeds appropriate for a non-pro, and it's not diving when going down a steep face with heavy braking. No hand fatigue or arm pump like I was getting when I ran higher pressures with damper open.

So my suggestions for mid-weight riders, especially if you're not hitting large drops consistently:
1) set + chamber based on ~15-16% sag. It may end up 5-10% lower than the EXT table for your weight due to bike geometry / fork travel.
2) set the ++ chamber much lower than EXT recommends, in the 120-130% range relative to your + pressure.
3) set rebound, LSC, HSC at or 1 click more open than what the EXT table lists for your + chamber pressure.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just not sure if this will apply for every rider weights out there, hopefully from average and upwards, but want to mention a couple of things to keep in mind.

The air spring curve designed for the Era (look in the description in user manual) shows a "shelf" in the graph. This is more and less significant depending on pressure difference between +/++.

I think to benefit from this design that enable the fork to sit high in travel, still to be felt plush and not bottom out, you need to find the spring rate that will appeal to you. So try first to establish right air pressure that feels right for you, but keep the difference ratio between the +/++. 

Finding the right spring does not necessary depend on sag or bottom out capability. At least the latter since it is no issue. So just find the right spring by adjusting by initial feel only. This can be done on moderate terrain and just to establish the mid stroke support to "push" against combined with comfort. 

Always remember to air down and start all over again when changing pressure!!!!

When the right air spring is found, try to use the fork in tougher terrain and what is requiring to "swallow" larger obstacles". If the fork feels to firm, I would suggest to lower the ++ pressure and vice versa.

I would try to do this with recommended compression and rebound suggested for the given pressure. 

If this will bring you close to the behaviour of the fork, you can do fine adjusting of compression and rebound. 

Conclusion should be not from sag figure or if you are bottoming it out, ie not using a lot of travel! Only by how it feels.

PS! I think the settings are suggested for .ore aggressive riding probably with natural and rough terrain in mind. Smoother terrain, machine made trails, slower riding or faster riding will always change the set up significantly.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

surfab said:


> Anyone else getting a bit of bushing slop? I have been super impressed with these forks until now...


Have you contacted your distributor about this? I have seen one other person that was claiming they had a friend with this issue on his fork which prompted me to reach out to EXT to learn more about this issue. Apparently there has been two other forks that have had this problem so far but EXT has stated they think they have located the root of the problem and fixed it. They will definitely take care of you and make sure the situation is remedied.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Andeh said:


> After my chat with SS, I've been running much lower ++ pressures. I find their + chamber settings too high for my weight also; I suspect this is super dependent on bike geometry. On a hunch, knowing that the Storia feels much better when you use a moderate amount of damping and lower spring rate, I set the LSC/HSC/rebound really close to EXT's recommendation for the + pressure that I ended up with (1 click more open for each). It's feeling much, much better now. At 165 lbs without gear, and the 160mm version on 64.2 HTA bike: 58.5 +, 72 ++ (123%), 14 rebound, 9 LSC, 9 HSC. Running Motion IQ for verification, I'm getting ~15% sag, between 75-96% travel, rebound speeds appropriate for a non-pro, and it's not diving when going down a steep face with heavy braking. No hand fatigue or arm pump like I was getting when I ran higher pressures with damper open.
> 
> So my suggestions for mid-weight riders, especially if you're not hitting large drops consistently:
> 1) set + chamber based on ~15-16% sag. It may end up 5-10% lower than the EXT table for your weight due to bike geometry / fork travel.
> ...


With that little difference in chambers (1.2x) you're probably getting zero benefit from the second air chamber.

The smaller the pressure multiple, the sooner the second chamber starts working. It gets to a point where the second chamber is active just off the top and your mid stroke is the same as a single chamber.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've never even seen an Era fork but I would set the correct rider sag of 20-22% using the + chamber psi & then set bottom out resistance using the ++ chamber psi.
Place the damper adjustments exactly where recommended and not deviate from those more than 2-3 clicks in either direction. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've never even seen an Era fork but I would set the correct rider sag of 20-22% using the + chamber psi & then set bottom out resistance using the ++ chamber psi.
> Place the damper adjustments exactly where recommended and not deviate from those more than 2-3 clicks in either direction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I am probably more like 25%. Never had a more plush fork using so little travel still soft bottom out.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Scroll down. There's a little impression on the Era. Final verdict to come. But reads good so far.









10 Products I Loved In 2020: Mike Kazimer - Pinkbike


A fancy tube strap, aluminum wheels, and an Italian fork all made Kazimer's list of favorites.




www.pinkbike.com


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> Have you contacted your distributor about this? I have seen one other person that was claiming they had a friend with this issue on his fork which prompted me to reach out to EXT to learn more about this issue. Apparently there has been two other forks that have had this problem so far but EXT has stated they think they have located the root of the problem and fixed it. They will definitely take care of you and make sure the situation is remedied.


Yea have emailed the distributor and ext themselves I just had a response saying they will call me so will be interesting to see what they say


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m hearing all these reports of users not using recommended pressures and actually going down in pressures to get the preferred feel. I am the complete opposite. I’m 215lbs and I’ve found running 90+ and 125++ I’m going around 35mm sag which is 22% I’ve got lsc and hsc at 10 with rebound between 8-10. I’m using just about all the travel with maybe 5mm left to spare after an 8ft drop on my local trails. I’m not having any issues with being able to get full travel. The recommended settings had the fork feeling harsh and I was getting pretty bad hand pump


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

angieri918 said:


> I'm hearing all these reports of users not using recommended pressures and actually going down in pressures to get the preferred feel. I am the complete opposite. I'm 215lbs and I've found running 90+ and 125++ I'm going around 35mm sag which is 22% I've got lsc and hsc at 10 with rebound between 8-10. I'm using just about all the travel with maybe 5mm left to spare after an 8ft drop on my local trails. I'm not having any issues with being able to get full travel. The recommended settings had the fork feeling harsh and I was getting pretty bad hand pump


Have you checked the accuracy of your pump?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

springs said:


> Have you checked the accuracy of your pump?


No I haven't. What's the best way to do that?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread needs some posts and a few pictures.

Finally got all my parts to finish my build. First ride on the bike, including ERA and Storia. Not up to full speed since it was the first ride but my initial impression is very positive. The fork is supple yet resilient in staying in the higher end of travel. The most travel I used was about 2/3 which is reasonable considering my speed and trail conditions.

Suggested ERA settings seem like a very good start. Current riding weight at the moment is 190 lbs. Settings (from closed) at the end of my ride were + 72psi, ++ 110psi, HSC 7, LSC 7, R 10. I might speed up my rebound 1-2 clicks and back to 6 HSC & LSC once I get used to the bike and my speed picks up.

Next step is to tweak the Storia but it's feeling good with barely any clicks of compression.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Is anyone experiencing any top out noise/clunk in their ERA?


----------



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

There was talk earlier that travel could be changed. Is that confirmed? if so, how?

I’m yet to put much riding time on my 170mm Era but would be interested to see if I could reduce travel easily to steepen my G1 slightly. The Era replaced a 160mm 36, which was more balanced at low speeds.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

springs said:


> Is anyone experiencing any top out noise/clunk in their ERA?


Yes that was the first thing I noticed but once I got used to it I wasn't too worried.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

surfab said:


> Anyone else getting a bit of bushing slop? I have been super impressed with these forks until now...


Pleased to say that EXT and Proflow Suspension have been extremely helpful with my issue to the point where they personally delivered me a replacement fork which at this time of year is amazing! It's service like this that makes the difference.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

surfab said:


> Pleased to say that EXT and Proflow Suspension have been extremely helpful with my issue to the point where they personally delivered me a replacement fork which at this time of year is amazing! It's service like this that makes the difference.


Nice ?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

surfab said:


> Pleased to say that EXT and Proflow Suspension have been extremely helpful with my issue to the point where they personally delivered me a replacement fork which at this time of year is amazing! It's service like this that makes the difference.


Good result.

Out of curiousity does the second fork have the top out noise?


----------



## das-f (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi,

are there any news regarding a Lower Leg service?
On the first pages was said that it is the same as with all other forks.
So I would think that it is undoing the reboundadjuster, loosen the bolts of each leg, and then carefully knocking the inner rods loose and there you have your Lower Legs and CSU seperated?

Anyone ever did this so far?
How about travel change with the 10mm clips? Are these just clipped on the rod in the negative chamber like on DVO Diamonds for example?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes your dealer should be able to help you with the user manual. I have looked at the user manual, and it is exactly same like any other fork out here. Lower leg service is to Drain oil, clean and put new inside. Travel change is done exactly like all other forks too, with 10mm clips.

So contact your EXT dealer and ask them.



das-f said:


> Hi,
> 
> are there any news regarding a Lower Leg service?
> On the first pages was said that it is the same as with all other forks.
> ...


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Yes your dealer should be able to help you with the user manual. I have looked at the user manual, and it is exactly same like any other fork out here. Lower leg service is to Drain oil, clean and put new inside. Travel change is done exactly like all other forks too, with 10mm clips.
> 
> So contact your EXT dealer and ask them.


Have you done travel change? How does negative air equalise if you use spacers? Does the piston move on the shaft?


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I am opposite somewhat of the review about. I am 150 lbs. rider of east coast singletrack which has ballot of rock gardens, smaller drops, and roots. Speed is typically slower from techy crawling up to about 20 for shorter times
> 
> I set mine up overall for rider about 5 lbs less than me as a test. After 4 rides I am pretty happy. I have about 3cm of unused travel after most rides so I know it's a little stout. I do feel the mid hitch which I like because it keeps the front up. I haven't had any harshness or the brick wall effect you have. I will experiment more with it now that I have a baseline.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello bogeydog, I'm same weight as you riding same terrain. Would you mind telling us which fork you had before? I'm on the fence buying a Vorsprung Secus for my 2019 Lyrik, but the ERA is tempting. ;-)


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

BanzaiRider said:


> Hello bogeydog, I'm same weight as you riding same terrain. Would you mind telling us which fork you had before? I'm on the fence buying a Vorsprung Secus for my 2019 Lyrik, but the ERA is tempting. ;-)


Well a Fox 34 with Luftkappe. Then Formula Selva R with CTS then Ext. The Formula is way better than the Fox. Much closer to Ext than the Fox in performance. I am selling the Formula but it is a damn good fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dougal said:


> Have you done travel change? How does negative air equalise if you use spacers? Does the piston move on the shaft?


No I have not done travel change. What do you mean about negative air equalise when used spacers? Assume it is not different from any other fork when using travel change spacers? Is there ways to equalise when using spacers?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> No I have not done travel change. What do you mean about negative air equalise when used spacers? Assume it is not different from any other fork when using travel change spacers? Is there ways to equalise when using spacers?


if you change travel with spacers then the point at which the negative air chamber equalises will change. If you change it too much the piston will go beyond the dimple and won't charge the chamber. Thats reason you have to change pistons with RS/fox forks.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

POAH said:


> if you change travel with spacers then the point at which the negative air chamber equalises will change. If you change it too much the piston will go beyond the dimple and won't charge the chamber. Thats reason you have to change pistons with RS/fox forks.


There is no dimple where it equalize, it is a check valve in the piston that equalize when filling air.
Therefore it is so important to empty the shock and fill all over again to get the equalizing right.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> There is no dimple where it equalize, it is a check valve in the piston that equalize when filling air.
> Therefore it is so important to empty the shock and fill all over again to get the equalizing right.


There are three ways to run a check valve in the piston.
1. Manual valve (Manitou Nixon IT and CC Helm) which is on the bottom of the air shaft (top of Nixon because it's all upside down).
2. Pump actuated valve (Manitou Dorado, Mattoc, Mezzer etc)
3. Piston has a valve inside that is activated at top-out or is lifted off the seat at top-out (RS Boxxer B1 WC, 32mm RS SID/Reba etc)

The ERA doesn't do 1 or 2. Does it do #3?
Either way, emptying and refilling doesn't do anything.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dougal said:


> There are three ways to run a check valve in the piston.
> 1. Manual valve (Manitou Nixon IT and CC Helm) which is on the bottom of the air shaft (top of Nixon because it's all upside down).
> 2. Pump actuated valve (Manitou Dorado, Mattoc, Mezzer etc)
> 3. Piston has a valve inside that is activated at top-out or is lifted off the seat at top-out (RS Boxxer B1 WC, 32mm RS SID/Reba etc)
> ...


I do not know other then what I am told, that it is a check valve on the piston.


----------



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Assume it is not different from any other fork when using travel change spacers? Is there ways to equalise when using spacers?


The guys at Geometron confirmed to me that travel change involves switching to a different length air shaft. It's not a spacer based system.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

highaltitude said:


> The guys at Geometron confirmed to me that travel change involves switching to a different length air shaft. It's not a spacer based system.


Then something tas changed. I will check with them too.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

If someone would just open their fork this mystery would be solved!

Sent from the Shockcraft mobile typewriter


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

highaltitude said:


> The guys at Geometron confirmed to me that travel change involves switching to a different length air shaft. It's not a spacer based system.


Odd. Sent mine this week to Suspension Syndicate for a travel change. They said it is simple and costs $60.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

bogeydog said:


> Odd. Sent mine this week to Suspension Syndicate for a travel change. They said it is simple and costs $60.


swapping an air spring isn't that hard TBF but it is rather strange that there is no documentation on how to do it.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

springs said:


> Good result.
> 
> Out of curiousity does the second fork have the top out noise?


I sort of got used to it but I haven't noticed it on the new fork. But I did stop noticing it on the old fork also haha. Sorry not very helpful I know. Next ride I'll make a note to listen for it


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Odd. Sent mine this week to Suspension Syndicate for a travel change. They said it is simple and costs $60.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those guys at Suspension Syndicate are really helpful and it sounds like they are essentially offering free air spring exchanges just charging a few bucks for labor and shipping.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

highaltitude said:


> The guys at Geometron confirmed to me that travel change involves switching to a different length air shaft. It's not a spacer based system.


LOL EXT confirmed to me it was a spacer based system. Guess we won't know until someone actually takes the fork apart!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

It's been months and still noone knows how the air spring works.

Is everyone scared of voiding warranty or something?

Sent from the Shockcraft mobile typewriter


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Pic off social media of part of the air side. Better than nothing I guess lol


----------



## phishstix (Mar 15, 2020)

Dougal said:


> It's been months and still noone knows how the air spring works.
> 
> Is everyone scared of voiding warranty or something?
> 
> Sent from the Shockcraft mobile typewriter


Get your own? Who is noone?


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

It uses spacers to change travel, I did some incredibly thorough investigating and after many seconds of research I found these pictures that show it,in press releases published on the obscure websites "pinkbike" and "nsmb.com". I guess people haven't heard of them and thats why they hadn't seen these photos before?

I was under the impression the collective expertise of this site would have figured this out pretty quickly, no?

Or they have and just prefer to whine on forums about how to change the travel in a fork they will never buy

which you can see one of under the main piston here








and theres a valve in the piston (like an older boxxer), you can see the plunger in this picture


----------



## Ibchillin (Oct 17, 2020)

I recently upgraded my Yeti SB130LR with the Era fork, Storia shock and Cascade link. Ive had a handful of rides and would like to share my impressions. Its a shame I didn't do the upgrades gradually because now Im not sure how much each component has the improved performance. With these 3 component changes the bike has greatly improved how it rides.
First the cascade link. It has definitely improved cornering. The bike also feels more balanced...when I changed the bike to the LR I felt what I had gained in stability I lost in manoeuvrability...now it just feels better all round, more balanced. It is lower so pedal strikes are something to watch out for but definitely worth it. 
The Era and Storia shocks are so far excellent and I haven't even started tweaking. The way they track the ground is great, its like the bike is glued to it, especially when landing a jump. The way it eats up chatter and small bumps is sublime..magic carpet for sure. The way it launches you off jumps is predictable. Cant wait to put more kms on the bike.


----------



## reo-fahrer (Jan 9, 2021)

JohnnyC7 said:


> and theres a valve in the piston (like an older boxxer), you can see the plunger in this picture


then this whole arrangement makes sense  Since there will be only pressure and not force equalization at topout (the valve will be open, the negative and positive chambers will be connected, the piston will rest on the rubber bumper). So when the fork fully extended and starts to move, first the small steel spring will be compressed, until the force is reached when the airspring moves and from then on, the coil spring is fully compressed or hit some bump stop and only the air spring moves.


----------



## AndyJH (Dec 27, 2013)

New Era user here too, plus Storia on a Geometron G1 I purchased just before Christmas.

Again, bit difficult to nail down the experience on just the Era given the entire bike is new to me but interestingly mine is setup with very low pressure for my bodyweight. I'm just over 90kg's ready to ride and when I picked up the bike from Geometron they set it up very plush considering the conditions here in the UK winter right now. So the setting I have currently are fr a 70Kg rider, ++ 85psi, + 55psi (154.5%), Sag = 55mm (32%), HSC 11, LSC 13, R 12.

Most of my riding to date has been in winter muddy conditions are staying local to my area with lockdown guidance. I am fortunate that I do have some good areas that I can string together for descents etc. but nothing particularly Alps type epic in the South of England! 

What I have noticed so far is the fork fees good and generally doesn't make itself known, which is a good thing. For most of the ride which I guess you could describe as XC, the fork is very supportive and stays very much in the first third of travel. When I do start to hit slightly faster more fun sections it does use the majority of the travel but the bike still feels very balanced at both ends.

As (when!) conditions start to dry up, I will increase the air spring and see how it feels.

This thread has been great to read in order to gain user feedback for rider weights, conditions and setup.


----------



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

JohnnyC7 said:


> It uses spacers to change travel, I did some incredibly thorough investigating and after many seconds of research I found these pictures that show it,in press releases published on the obscure websites "pinkbike" and "nsmb.com". I guess people haven't heard of them and thats why they hadn't seen these photos before?
> 
> I was under the impression the collective expertise of this site would have figured this out pretty quickly, no?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your seconds of research Johnny. Unlike you, I am neither a professional suspension tuner or working at an EXT dealer and service centre, so it is not at all clear how it works based on a diagram on pink bike that simply labels the air chambers.

Do you have pics of the parts and procedure to enlighten us further?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I will try to get some pictures loaded up of a travel change soon. Ideally I would like to make a short video that will show the complete process. We have been slammed with orders though so it has been difficult to get any of these fun side projects going. I should have something next week though.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

mixmastamikal said:


> I will try to get some pictures loaded up of a travel change soon. Ideally I would like to make a short video that will show the complete process. We have been slammed with orders though so it has been difficult to get any of these fun side projects going. I should have something next week though.


Do you guys carry the EXT oils they spec for the lowers? And have the clip-on spacers in stock?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

mixmastamikal said:


> I will try to get some pictures loaded up of a travel change soon. Ideally I would like to make a short video that will show the complete process. We have been slammed with orders though so it has been difficult to get any of these fun side projects going. I should have something next week though.


That would be great. So far the only clues we have are about 16 blurry pixels.


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

I’d love some direct comparisons if people who have ridden the Era are able to help out. I’m on a Grip2 36 with a Smashpot and it’s maybe the best fork I’ve ridden. I converted it as I found the stock 36 just didn’t seem to keep up with the coil I run on the rear.

I’m about to build a new bike, and by the time I convert a 36 to Smashpot the price is close to the Era, and the era is a fair bit lighter.

Has anyone ridden both and have a perspective?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had the Smashpot F36 G2 for couple of season. The spring feel is awesome, still the Era beats it by good margin. The Era has at least as good initial plushness of the coil still it does the mid travel and end travel better.

Then the damper department is just a totally different department, where you actually can use damping where the G2 is getting harsh.



Boing said:


> I'd love some direct comparisons if people who have ridden the Era are able to help out. I'm on a Grip2 36 with a Smashpot and it's maybe the best fork I've ridden. I converted it as I found the stock 36 just didn't seem to keep up with the coil I run on the rear.
> 
> I'm about to build a new bike, and by the time I convert a 36 to Smashpot the price is close to the Era, and the era is a fair bit lighter.
> 
> Has anyone ridden both and have a perspective?


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Boing said:


> I'd love some direct comparisons if people who have ridden the Era are able to help out. I'm on a Grip2 36 with a Smashpot and it's maybe the best fork I've ridden. I converted it as I found the stock 36 just didn't seem to keep up with the coil I run on the rear.
> 
> I'm about to build a new bike, and by the time I convert a 36 to Smashpot the price is close to the Era, and the era is a fair bit lighter.
> 
> Has anyone ridden both and have a perspective?


I also came off a 36 factory grip 2 with smashpot. Which I thought was a good fork until I got the ERA. The 36 was pretty harsh in comparison and didn't feel balanced with the rear shock. I do feel like the Era isn't as plush as it was new but it could be that I have just gotten used to it.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

surfab said:


> I also came off a 36 factory grip 2 with smashpot. Which I thought was a good fork until I got the ERA. The 36 was pretty harsh in comparison and didn't feel balanced with the rear shock. I do feel like the Era isn't as plush as it was new but it could be that I have just gotten used to it.


How many hours riding have you done on the ERA?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> I will try to get some pictures loaded up of a travel change soon. Ideally I would like to make a short video that will show the complete process. We have been slammed with orders though so it has been difficult to get any of these fun side projects going. I should have something next week though.


Any word on a video yet?? I just talked to Cody @ SS about servicing and he said they have service kits available.. Im ready to do a service so hopefully you'll have a video out soon


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys, here are the pictures of the air rod that were requested with the travel change spacers.

1st photo- Air rod in 170mm configuration (No Spacers) 









2nd photo- Air rod in 160mm configuration (1 Spacer) 









You can see that the spacer halves go on each side of the rod then a seal is slid over to hold the halves together.

3rd Photo- 150mm configuration (2 spacers) 









Send me an email about a service kit is you want to get one.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

N<M


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone ridden an Era and an avalanched fork with fvat valve and perhaps hybrid coil? 
Would really like to know which one has which strengths over the other


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had the ERA since release and think it is an extraordinary fork in the market. I had it at 140mm and now it’s 160mm. I sent it to Suspension Syndicate for the travel change so I have no idea how it was done. 

One thing that stands out to me is the “hip” in the progression curve. Don’t flame me if I am using the wrong terms. This really allows the fork to feel great at slower shaft speeds and keeps it in middle travel with a slight shelf in the mid stroke. When it ends to, it falls over the shelf and gives more travel. Very unique in my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I came from an Avalanche kitted Fox36 Morc DC fork with coil spring and coil on top of cartridge (coil/coil). The Avy damper hadd ABS and FVAT valve. To be honest I had not any good experience since it was not the way I want to have a fork. It lacked the plushness that the Era have and I would probably think that the Avy suits riding more DH oriented or bike park oriented with really high speed and machine made surface. It also have more oil and more lubrication too, but these days a DH fork like F40 or Ohlin 38 have closed cartridges and sufficient lubrication as it is.

For ordinary forest ground with a lot of ruts and rocks here in Europe, it is not my experience that it is the right surface for the Avy. I do not know why but there is a different approach of preloading the coil springs from Avalanche side that it is aimed towards a different initial touch. To me it feels very stiff whereas the Era has a really supple and plush initial touch. Avalanche`s approach is that preloading the coil spring is taking away the nervous or vague feel, whereas the Era despite it suppleness and plush initial feel, has the support and control you only dreams about. Suppose it is because of the coil spring initially and the shelf in the air spring that makes the Era to have superior feel and still support.

Another thing for me with the Avy cartridge, is that it weighs unecassery a lot more due to the oil bath. It is more work and more time consuming open up and service your lowers when you need to drain and bleed each time. When you run coil on top of the cartridge it is a bit fidling to take apart as well. 
Yeah I know that you have more oil does mean that you do not need to do the lowers so often, but you still want to service the spring side as often anyway. 
I think the Avalanche open bath cartridge was probably the best you could get a decade or two ago, when you had pourer cartridges and damper designs. Nowadays with good closed cartridge like the Era or Ohlins you I think you have no special advantages of the open bath.



bansaiman said:


> Has anyone ridden an Era and an avalanched fork with fvat valve and perhaps hybrid coil?
> Would really like to know which one has which strengths over the other


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I came from an Avalanche kitted Fox36 Morc DC fork with coil spring and coil on top of cartridge (coil/coil). The Avy damper hadd ABS and FVAT valve. To be honest I had not any good experience since it was not the way I want to have a fork. It lacked the plushness that the Era have and I would probably think that the Avy suits riding more DH oriented or bike park oriented with really high speed and machine made surface. It also have more oil and more lubrication too, but these days a DH fork like F40 or Ohlin 38 have closed cartridges and sufficient lubrication as it is.
> 
> For ordinary forest ground with a lot of ruts and rocks here in Europe, it is not my experience that it is the right surface for the Avy. I do not know why but there is a different approach of preloading the coil springs from Avalanche side that it is aimed towards a different initial touch. To me it feels very stiff whereas the Era has a really supple and plush initial touch. Avalanche`s approach is that preloading the coil spring is taking away the nervous or vague feel, whereas the Era despite it suppleness and plush initial feel, has the support and control you only dreams about. Suppose it is because of the coil spring initially and the shelf in the air spring that makes the Era to have superior feel and still support.
> 
> ...


That almost sounds bad for avy, especially for the money when I read that. 
But did you find everything you were looking for with the era? Support, plushness, stiffer than, lyrik/36 but not too stiff, anti hand pain ;-) medicine and reliability?

2. Very important. The German distributor told me you can not service the Era's damping cartridge at home. Special tools and bleeding would be needed. 
Can somebody confirm that?

Cheers


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

No I mean that Avy is probably the best open bath cartridge you can get out there, but I do still think it is a totally different approach to customer. The discussion if open bath is better then closed cartridge and so on does not convince me in 2021 but it might have been in 2010.
When it comes to Era and how it works, I will say yes on all your questions. So it boils down to if you like it or not, but I would be very surprised if you find the combination of initial feel, mid stroke support and endless feel in combination with the control the damper gives you.
One example is the rebound and compression. On the Avy cartridge I ended up with running it almost fully open on rebound and compression, since I felt it stalled and was harsh. On the Era I can run it almost fully closed (and it is suggested for my use, due to my weight of 115kg). On the Era I can finally use the rebound/compression without stalling the fork and get hand pain due to the fork chokes.
It is for sure stiffer then Lyrik/F36 (the Lyrik I have only 1 season, but the Fox36 I have more then 6 seasons on both coil/air).



bansaiman said:


> That almost sounds bad for avy, especially for the money when I read that.
> But did you find everything you were looking for with the era? Support, plushness, stiffer than, lyrik/36 but not too stiff, anti hand pain ;-) medicine and reliability?
> 
> 2. Very important. The German distributor told me you can not service the Era's damping cartridge at home. Special tools and bleeding would be needed.
> ...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Rumblefish, where you ride is it really cold? Just wondering if the oil viscosity in the Avy thickened way up in your area.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have actually tried 3 different oils with higher viscosity. Average temperature in the season is around 15 degree Celsius og 59 degree Fahrenheit.



Suns_PSD said:


> Rumblefish, where you ride is it really cold? Just wondering if the oil viscosity in the Avy thickened way up in your area.


----------



## johnsogr (May 31, 2009)

Rumblefish, out of curiosity, did you ever try and Avy cartridge without the FVaT/HSB? I think that add-on can make it stiff at low speeds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

johnsogr said:


> Rumblefish, out of curiosity, did you ever try and Avy cartridge without the FVaT/HSB? I think that add-on can make it stiff at low speeds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not without Fvat. I can understand why a cartridge w/ FVAT could be a firmer, but I suppose that is not the reason why it feel harsh? ABS should not interfer with anything other then what it is meant to do.

I just think Avy is totally racing oriented and that is also confirmed in other threads and discussions. I does what it is supposed to do and it is not meant to be ridden slow. It is like a racing car meant to be ridden on the racing track. This is also confirmed with the different approach Avy have towards preload and negative travel also.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is exactly same for the all dampers out there and will imply special tools. Regarding complete service of the damper your distributor is correct.

Lowers are as easy to service as all other brands, and even the oil is shipped with it. 
Even the travel is easy to do yourself if you want to.



bansaiman said:


> 2. Very important. The German distributor told me you can not service the Era's damping cartridge at home. Special tools and bleeding would be needed.
> Can somebody confirm that?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> No not without Fvat. I can understand why a cartridge w/ FVAT could be a firmer, but I suppose that is not the reason why it feel harsh? ABS should not interfer with anything other then what it is meant to do.
> 
> I just think Avy is totally racing oriented and that is also confirmed in other threads and discussions. I does what it is supposed to do and it is not meant to be ridden slow. It is like a racing car meant to be ridden on the racing track. This is also confirmed with the different approach Avy have towards preload and negative travel also.


I think Craig will valve your suspension based on what you describe about your skill level, style, weight, bike & terrain.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## crseekins (Oct 7, 2008)

bansaiman said:


> That almost sounds bad for avy, especially for the money when I read that.
> But did you find everything you were looking for with the era? Support, plushness, stiffer than, lyrik/36 but not too stiff, anti hand pain ;-) medicine and reliability?
> 
> 2. Very important. The German distributor told me you can not service the Era's damping cartridge at home. Special tools and bleeding would be needed.
> ...


Keep in mind this is a one off dual crown setup we did via e-mail for a non traditional air spring system that we have never tested or designed around. Granted we signed up to do this project but never got a chance to do the install or see how or why it failed to perform as expected, we requested the fork be sent to us after many e-mails that failed to enlighten the project's issues.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I rode (again) my buddies full Avy Hybrid fork and Bomber shock yesterday and it's insanely plush. Back to back to my Arma/ Mezzer the Avy stuff is other level plushness and curb absorption. That said was just smacking curbs and what not so it wasn't a real ride. Really I like to use his bike as a baseline for how my suspension should feel on the bounce test.

Once I started bombing on my own bike it felt lovely and I have no complaints. 

But Rumblefish's experience is atypical of the Avy Hybrid, of this I'm certain. Sounds like it's just a result of a one off setup.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> I think Craig will valve your suspension based on what you describe about your skill level, style, weight, bike & terrain.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


Yeah most people who think it's too harsh, over estimates their skill and speed levels.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no problem that it was one kind of project.
What needs to be added is that our emails that we have gone through afterwards also, actually shows warning from Mojo UK that it was probably no success mixing coil with their unique air spring.
Further on the emails also shows that I was about to pull out from the whole project and let myself get convinced by you Craig.
This is the fact, and I take the full blame that I did not put 200 USD on top of my 900USD investment and ship it back.

Still I am curious what could be found sending it back after the mismatch was already warned about before it even was made?

What I have stated about the Avy cartridge is not based on the air spring that was the problem, it is based on the fork set up with coil only.

When it comes to speed or riding ability I do not know how to compare, what I know is that the surface and type of terrain locally here is not any close to the type of terrain the cartridge was ment to work on.
I admit that it could be really difficult to hit the type of tune for a customer on the other side of the world.



crseekins said:


> Keep in mind this is a one off dual crown setup we did via e-mail for a non traditional air spring system that we have never tested or designed around. Granted we signed up to do this project but never got a chance to do the install or see how or why it failed to perform as expected, we requested the fork be sent to us after many e-mails that failed to enlighten the project's issues.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Could bushing tightness have also contributed to the feeling of harshness in the Avy Morc 36? Avalanche doesn't ream the bushings on stuff that comes through their shop (unless requested), do they?

I imagine the ERA benefits from more specific bushing QC. 

Either way, I could see how mail-order custom tuning is really reliant on the rider being able to describe their skill and local terrain and translating that to a tune on a fork with a few unknowns. If you lived in the Northeast USA, you could probably get a tune spot on by simply dropping the fork off at Avalanche, but shipping stuff around the world seems risky. Kudos to EXT for having enough tuning range to accommodate both the rider who wants something more plush, and the rider who wants something supportive. 

I still think it's wild that you could get a Avalanche Hybrid Zeb for almost the same price as the ERA and almost the same weight, too.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure you can get a good stock fork with a stock fork and Avy cartridge. No doubt it is top notch product and within US you should get the fork tuned spot on and if not shipped back for a reasonable price. Weight added is depending on oil volume and coil spring rate.

What you get with Era is the damper that is probably one of the best you will find out there regarding control and broad rider weight performance. Further on you get the best bushings available. Third you get the best air spring with initial coil spring available giving a support sitting higher in travel, extreme plush initial and bottomless feel. All this is put into a really good chassis and with extreme low friction surfaces precision machined and lubricated with some magic oil.



PHeller said:


> Could bushing tightness have also contributed to the feeling of harshness in the Avy Morc 36? Avalanche doesn't ream the bushings on stuff that comes through their shop (unless requested), do they?
> 
> I imagine the ERA benefits from more specific bushing QC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

AndyJH said:


> New Era user here too, plus Storia on a Geometron G1 I purchased just before Christmas.
> 
> Again, bit difficult to nail down the experience on just the Era given the entire bike is new to me but interestingly mine is setup with very low pressure for my bodyweight. I'm just over 90kg's ready to ride and when I picked up the bike from Geometron they set it up very plush considering the conditions here in the UK winter right now. So the setting I have currently are fr a 70Kg rider, ++ 85psi, + 55psi (154.5%), Sag = 55mm (32%), HSC 11, LSC 13, R 12.
> 
> ...


Ive now been riding the ERA for around 5 months and have continued to tune and fiddle.

i too have landed on a tune which is significantly less than recommendations for most of the riding I do.

for Park the recommendations by EXT make sense. Higher speeds and fork movements require those settings but for technical trail riding a super plush but supportive tune can be found using much lower settings

this might help those who were complaining about sore hands

setting sag even in the non legit 'standing up' at 15% means 45psi in + at 77kg riding weight

setting ++ at a more linear 55psi allows for the use of LSC to fine tune support whilst maintaining that incredible plush feel. Im using around 3-5 cl from OPEN. Also HSC can be used without any harshness. Im using around 2-4 from OPEN

for park i use around 65-68 ++ and around 55 in +. LSC and HSC are fully OPEN.
Im not a pro and don't race anymore but this might be helpful for some who find tbe recommendations don't produce the ride others are raving about

note that i run my EXT coil soft ( in my view) with low levels of compression damping for max grip. I run recommend rebound ( or less if i can ) to maintain control. Ie: my tune on the bike is a bit more DH ( rearward) biased.

good luck with tuning!


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

Professed said:


> Ive now been riding the ERA for around 5 months and have continued to tune and fiddle.
> 
> i too have landed on a tune which is significantly less than recommendations for most of the riding I do.
> 
> ...


I also forgot to add that the ability to fine tune the fork for a range of riders is a real benefit. I have run the fork with near 100++ and 70+ for dramatic support and confidence inspiring riding in steep terrain; But you can also tune it for incredible traction and comfort whilst still not blowing through its travel if you want. That's its magic. It can be a lot of things to different requirements


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is exactly what I find so feasable about the Era, since I have been a bit locked with previous forks with coil, since it have been necassery to go too firm to be able to universial use.
With the incredible plush (due to coil initially I suppose) initial feel and the support, that for my taste is better then coil, I am actually not aiming at rebuild my fork with coil spring when that is available.

Having air sprung fork with coil feel or better then coil, and the ability to adjust for modest to race conditions is just what I want!



Professed said:


> I also forgot to add that the ability to fine tune the fork for a range of riders is a real benefit. I have run the fork with near 100++ and 70+ for dramatic support and confidence inspiring riding in steep terrain; But you can also tune it for incredible traction and comfort whilst still not blowing through its travel if you want. That's its magic. It can be a lot of things to different requirements


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> This is exactly what I find so feasable about the Era, since I have been a bit locked with previous forks with coil, since it have been necassery to go too firm to be able to universial use.
> With the incredible plush (due to coil initially I suppose) initial feel and the support, that for my taste is better then coil, I am actually not aiming at rebuild my fork with coil spring when that is available.
> 
> Having air sprung fork with coil feel or better then coil, and the ability to adjust for modest to race conditions is just what I want!


I have ridden a mate's Cane Creek Helm Coil ( 150mm) and found it beautifully plush. Damping was good too. The big negative was that it easily blew through its travel on drops when the spring rate was dialled for tech terrain. The ERA can be tuned for a similar initial feel but I have never bottomed it out even on what I consider larger drops (ie: 2-3.5m)

I think you will enjoy one - off you go, they are in stock in Italy (which can't be said for a lot of other forks)

PS: I have also recently ridden a mate's Fox38 and it too is a beautiful riding fork. Can be set up really plush and has a great feeling solid chassis. It can only be tuned for support via the usual token set up so wont ever be the same as the ERA.


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

The coil behaviour you mention is a part of why the Smashpot’s HBO is so effective.

My only aim with an ERA is to have performance on par with the Smashpot G2 36 but at a significantly lighter weight. The spring rate spike / dynamic sag feature is also something that attracted me, as it’ll help preserve head angle on a bike where that’s a priority for me. I’ve had good experiences with the older 36 and the MRP fulfill system, but really didn’t like the dual chamber performance on the SDC I tried (essentially a RUNT).

I should have an ERA in the next week or so, so will report back.

Saying a 36/38 won’t ever be the same as an ERA isn’t correct though - you’ll be able to set the ERA to ride like the 36, and some people will do exactly that. I think what you mean here is the adjustability isn’t the same.


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

Boing said:


> I should have an ERA in the next week or so, so will report back.
> 
> Saying a 36/38 won't ever be the same as an ERA isn't correct though - you'll be able to set the ERA to ride like the 36, and some people will do exactly that. I think what you mean here is the adjustability isn't the same.


Hopefully you enjoy the ERA as much as I have.

Im not sure that my comments comparing the F38 and ERA were clear. What I suggested was that as much as the F38 is a beautiful fork, it can't be set up to be like an ERA, not the other way around.

It is totally possible to tune ERA to be more linear in its behaviour (as I do for most of my riding) therefore feeling a bit closer to a F38. I have not ridden the F38 long enough to comment on its damper but the ERA damper in comparison to the F36 Grip2 damper performs quite differently. And definitely better in my view.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is someone in "bike of the week" in mtb-news.de who have some experience with the ERA compared to other forks (mtb-news.de/news/bike-der-woche-raaw-madonna-v2-ibc-user-kompostman/)

" I am also happy to be able to adapt and tune the bike well. Therefore I am extremely satisfied with the EXT ERA fork and the Storia Lok V3. In addition to the individual shimming of the damper by Marco from Schnurrtech, the fork in particular is a real dream! It's an impressive combination. The damper feels really "bottomless". I drove the 36 and 38 Fox before, but the EXT is a step further from my point of view. "


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Here is someone in "bike of the week" in mtb-news.de who have some experience with the ERA compared to other forks (mtb-news.de/news/bike-der-woche-raaw-madonna-v2-ibc-user-kompostman/)
> 
> " I am also happy to be able to adapt and tune the bike well. Therefore I am extremely satisfied with the EXT ERA fork and the Storia Lok V3. In addition to the individual shimming of the damper by Marco from Schnurrtech, the fork in particular is a real dream! It's an impressive combination. The damper feels really "bottomless". I drove the 36 and 38 Fox before, but the EXT is a step further from my point of view. "


Are you saying you had custom tuning done on your ERA?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone recieved their service kit yet? Curious to know what its like inside the lower legs..? Im needing to do a service here pretty quick and id rather not have to send it in.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone recieved their service kit yet? Curious to know what its like inside the lower legs..? Im needing to do a service here pretty quick and id rather not have to send it in.


No, that stuff was supposed to be available on the new extusa.bike website, but it's not yet. I've emailed about it and not heard back. I also don't want to send my fork in for something I can do myself in 45 minutes.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone with experience on the Era as well as an Avy set up?


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

SMP11 said:


> Anyone with experience on the Era as well as an Avy set up?


Read this and the last page, I think to remember someone made a comparison there


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been trying Avy and have Era now. 
As stated above I think this comparison is not applicable. Since with the Era you get a total package that all features combined is doing it to such a great fork. There is features on the Era that will not be in other forks in the market, like initial coil spring, incredible good air spring with a "shelf" that makes the fork sit high in travel and use the travel really well and the air spring is so good made that it feels bottomless with the ++ chamber on top.
Further on you have the special bushings and lubrication that keeps the stiction and friction really low. And most important you have an incredible good damper that works over a broad spectrum for use and rider weight. All this is made with such highe end materials and with super precision and surfaces not comparable with Asia made forks whatsoever.

Taking an Avy damper unit and put it into a OEM Asia made fork does not give any such warranty for getting a good fork. There is brilliant features from Avy like hybrdi solutions with air/coil and so on, but you will never come around that you do not have a throughout high end fork made with high end materials and accuracy like the Era.
Price vise you do not gain much either to pimp your fork with Avy, since adding a 700-800USD on a 1200USD fork does not actually getting any cheaper then the price of an totally integrated high end package like the ERA.

The fact that the Avy cartridge is an open bath design is giving advantages and disadvantages. I am not sure why motor bike industry and dirt bikes have discontinued using open bath cartridges? Most of us need to send their cartridges for service and overhaul any way, so the argument for having open bath and that is easier to service is not valid and if you do service on your own cartridge you will certainly do it on any cartridge open or closed. Some arguments are pointing in the direction that the open bath system is actually in its design running on foamed oil since it is oil and air getting mixed in the way it is designed. These will also be possible to lead to degradation of performance and that the suspension performance does not work as intended. I am not sure, but why almost all MTB manufacturers have discontinued using open bath might be for a reason? For those who is interested it is a few articles about open vs closed cartridges, among them these teknikmotorsport.com/Motor-Cycle-Suspension-Forks-DIY-Tuning



SMP11 said:


> Anyone with experience on the Era as well as an Avy set up?


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Any news about the 27.5 version?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I have been trying Avy and have Era now.
> As stated above I think this comparison is not applicable. Since with the Era you get a total package that all features combined is doing it to such a great fork. There is features on the Era that will not be in other forks in the market, like initial coil spring, incredible good air spring with a "shelf" that makes the fork sit high in travel and use the travel really well and the air spring is so good made that it feels bottomless with the ++ chamber on top.
> Further on you have the special bushings and lubrication that keeps the stiction and friction really low. And most important you have an incredible good damper that works over a broad spectrum for use and rider weight. All this is made with such highe end materials and with super precision and surfaces not comparable with Asia made forks whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Most people need to send in open bath dampers for service? Who are these people? Service is literally dumping out the oil, measuring it, and putting the same amount of oil back in. It doesn't require special tools and it can be done in just a few minutes. Compare this with having to bleed a bladder damper that inevitably sucks in air over time. Not only that, but those closed dampers end up having more wear and tear due to higher pressures and the inherently lightweight design. I've never had one of them even approach the reliability/consistency of a good open bath. I had to replace the bladder on my Charger and had to do multiple bleeds over a few years. That's what you should be doing to replace/change the fluid, but this is far more complex, requires special tools, so less riders actually accomplish it.

Yes, the absolute performance possible with a closed damper is theoretically better, but I've never experienced this, through TST, Chargers, FIT4, DVO and other incarnations. Custom tuned with real functioning circuits (some of the circuits/adjustments on OEM stuff are just faux adjustments that don't really do what they should) rules all IME. I still believe closed can be better, but the front end doesn't see nearly as much pressure as a 3:1 leveraged rear shock and it's just not that important to be closed, it's done more for weight reasons than performance IMO. That's why you don't see open bath to any significant extent in newer stuff.

I think part of the problem is the experience of the old marzocchis open bath, which was a piss poor crude damper with nothing more than two shims over a crude piston, it had no real LSC support and no special shim shape, the oil came out like some sort of environmental disaster due to non-anodized internals that would gather all sorts of oxidized bits.

IME, putting an Avy damper in a fork is a huge step up. People think that making air spring adjustments and volume adjustments will somehow make up for not having decent LSC support and valving, but once you experience what damping can do for you here, it's hard to look back. I'm sure the EXT is great as well, but running a properly designed/valve cart is a huge improvement, magnitudes better than changing oil, adding spacers, etc. The bottom line is that all suspension is a compromise. Some of it is more of a compromise than others. You seem to be indicating that going for an aftermarket open bath Avy damper will result in a compromised fork, because they "weren't designed to work together", but this is a flawed idea. The suspension was already a compromise. In many/most cases, there are serious design issues that prevent it from working well and these can be eliminated with an aftermarket tune/cartridge. The end result is something that easily outperforms most/all OEM stuff. It will still be a compromise in some way, sometimes due to the cost, sometimes due to the weight, sometimes due to some performance factors, but it will now work as proper suspension should.

Again, this is not a hit on EXT, just on your perception that running a fork with an aftermarket cartridge is somehow a bad thing or "compromise".


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am perfectly clear of the telescopic fork design is an compromise in itself. And I agree that it does not be any rocket science to fix some of them and getting a better fork with for example Avy aftermarket solutions. It is a great way to upgrade your fork, but at an expense too. 
I just want to balance the opinions that Avy treated fork is the ultimate alternative for an ERA. I agree Avy amends faults regarding OEM Asia made fork, but still it is not to same extent that EXT have tried with their ERA.

I was pointing out the inventory service (seals, bushings etc) on the open bath cartridge will probably be sent for service. You will probably have a lot longer service interval on the open bath then closed. Despite closed cartridges should have shorter service interval I am probably using mine for a very long time before servicing.

All in all it is some hassle with open bath, when doing lowers each time you need to dump oil and bleed. If you have a coil on top of the Avy cartridge is acutally some hassle, at least it is more time consuming all in all to keep the open bath fork running also.

I will of course be honest and say that the Era still has compromises and are not the perfect solution either. 
But I will say that the ERA is probably manufactured so well that as far as I can see it have less compromise then the most out there.



Jayem said:


> Most people need to send in open bath dampers for service? Who are these people? Service is literally dumping out the oil, measuring it, and putting the same amount of oil back in. It doesn't require special tools and it can be done in just a few minutes. Compare this with having to bleed a bladder damper that inevitably sucks in air over time. Not only that, but those closed dampers end up having more wear and tear due to higher pressures and the inherently lightweight design. I've never had one of them even approach the reliability/consistency of a good open bath. I had to replace the bladder on my Charger and had to do multiple bleeds over a few years. That's what you should be doing to replace/change the fluid, but this is far more complex, requires special tools, so less riders actually accomplish it.
> 
> Yes, the absolute performance possible with a closed damper is theoretically better, but I've never experienced this, through TST, Chargers, FIT4, DVO and other incarnations. Custom tuned with real functioning circuits (some of the circuits/adjustments on OEM stuff are just faux adjustments that don't really do what they should) rules all IME. I still believe closed can be better, but the front end doesn't see nearly as much pressure as a 3:1 leveraged rear shock and it's just not that important to be closed, it's done more for weight reasons than performance IMO. That's why you don't see open bath to any significant extent in newer stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> All in all it is some hassle with open bath, when doing lowers each time you need to dump oil and bleed. If you have a coil on top of the Avy cartridge is acutally some hassle, at least it is more time consuming all in all to keep the open bath fork running also.


Huh? Are you implying that you need to take the lowers off? You do not. There is no "bleed" either. You unbolt the top cap, get a drain pan, turn the fork/bike upside down. Measure oil, refill. That's it. Not sure what could be "less hassle" than that?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Huh? Are you implying that you need to take the lowers off? You do not. There is no "bleed" either. You unbolt the top cap, get a drain pan, turn the fork/bike upside down. Measure oil, refill. That's it. Not sure what could be "less hassle" than that?
> View attachment 1921510


Okay? Tell me how you clean dust seals and the lowers that way?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Okay? Tell me how you clean dust seals and the lowers that way?


Due to the open bath nature, they go a long time before any of those things give any problem. In fact, I've never changed the seals in my Pike/Lyrik/Yarilanche/Fox forks, ones that have operated over several years. Not sure what that would accomplish anyway. I suspect you are referring to cleaning the foam rings and not dust seals? The dust seals are the external portion of the seal that can be cleaned with the bike just sitting there. The foam rings don't really serve a big function in an open bath fork and IME the air spring side usually has plenty of oil (relative to the sometimes extremely minimal lubrication of the closed-cartridge side). What are you "cleaning" on the lowers that isn't coming out with the oil? The air-spring oil can be changed by knocking the air shaft out of the lowers and draining, refilling, again, no need to take the lowers off.

The frequent seal replacement seemed to be a much bigger deal under the marzocchi's using oil height to control bottomout with a c-clip above to prevent it from blowing out. It would eventually blow out, but you could get around a good season of hard use. It was even worse when Fox had open bath forks with no clip/lock to hold the seal in, trying to rely on "vacuum" pressure to keep them seated. We are long past that.

Unless the seals are piss poor and letting all kinds of crap in, I don't see any value in taking the lowers off and if that's the case, you really do need new seals. That's kind of the whole point of an oil change, because it's the crap that gets trapped/suspended in the oil. This is exactly why an open bath is easier on the maintenance side.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Doing lowers means for me at least taking off the lowers, clean the wipers and foam rings, taking out the air assembly and clean/grease.

I have never used so much time as on my Avy kitted fork open it up, trying different oils, change preload and whatever trying to get it better.

Looking at oil quality and contamination in foam ring at cartridge side, tells me that in my climate it needs to be done properly.

I mean I took it apart 30 times during last season, so I should know.

By all means the oil volume it will postpone servicing but within reason and the air side needs a clean up anyway with the lowers off.



Jayem said:


> Due to the open bath nature, they go a long time before any of those things give any problem. In fact, I've never changed the seals in my Pike/Lyrik/Yarilanche/Fox forks, ones that have operated over several years. Not sure what that would accomplish anyway. I suspect you are referring to cleaning the foam rings and not dust seals? The dust seals are the external portion of the seal that can be cleaned with the bike just sitting there. The foam rings don't really serve a big function in an open bath fork and IME the air spring side usually has plenty of oil (relative to the sometimes extremely minimal lubrication of the closed-cartridge side). What are you "cleaning" on the lowers that isn't coming out with the oil? The air-spring oil can be changed by knocking the air shaft out of the lowers and draining, refilling, again, no need to take the lowers off.
> 
> The frequent seal replacement seemed to be a much bigger deal under the marzocchi's using oil height to control bottomout with a c-clip above to prevent it from blowing out. It would eventually blow out, but you could get around a good season of hard use. It was even worse when Fox had open bath forks with no clip/lock to hold the seal in, trying to rely on "vacuum" pressure to keep them seated. We are long past that.
> 
> Unless the seals are piss poor and letting all kinds of crap in, I don't see any value in taking the lowers off and if that's the case, you really do need new seals. That's kind of the whole point of an oil change, because it's the crap that gets trapped in the oil.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Due to the open bath nature, they go a long time before any of those things give any problem. In fact, I've never changed the seals in my Pike/Lyrik/Yarilanche/Fox forks, ones that have operated over several years. Not sure what that would accomplish anyway. I suspect you are referring to cleaning the foam rings and not dust seals? The dust seals are the external portion of the seal that can be cleaned with the bike just sitting there. The foam rings don't really serve a big function in an open bath fork and IME the air spring side usually has plenty of oil (relative to the sometimes extremely minimal lubrication of the closed-cartridge side). What are you "cleaning" on the lowers that isn't coming out with the oil? The air-spring oil can be changed by knocking the air shaft out of the lowers and draining, refilling, again, no need to take the lowers off.
> 
> The frequent seal replacement seemed to be a much bigger deal under the marzocchi's using oil height to control bottomout with a c-clip above to prevent it from blowing out. It would eventually blow out, but you could get around a good season of hard use. It was even worse when Fox had open bath forks with no clip/lock to hold the seal in, trying to rely on "vacuum" pressure to keep them seated. We are long past that.
> 
> Unless the seals are piss poor and letting all kinds of crap in, I don't see any value in taking the lowers off and if that's the case, you really do need new seals. That's kind of the whole point of an oil change, because it's the crap that gets trapped/suspended in the oil. This is exactly why an open bath is easier on the maintenance side.


You absolutely need to remove the lowers as part of a service. Dust and dirt will gradually work its way in, the dust wipers will dry out and there will also be particles from wear of there internal parts. Simply changing the oil is better than nothing but as far as maintaining performance and checking for wear goes you should definitely remove the lowers. If you're happy just dumping the oil and refilling that's fine, but please don't suggest to others that is all thats needed.

Where have you seen a Marzocchi c-clip blow out? In all my time as the NZ Marzocchi service tech I never saw that happen. Might be possible if the clip wasn't installed properly, but we used to run extra high oil levels in some of the team forks and they couldn't get close to full travel yet never blew out a circlip.

On a side note - can we please avoid referring to things as "Asia-made"? Taiwan is a fantastic manufacturing country, and the level of quality and consistency they achieve is incredible. Any time a part from there appears to be "cheap" is only because it has been built to a price point that we demand, not because of where it is made. I bet if you tried to make a part in your home country for the same price it would be even worse! High end parts are usually made in the US or europe because of the quantities involved and the ability to oversee production easier and allow for quick changes to parts.

I know of one high-end US manufacturer, who recently commended Fox and Rockshox on how good their products are considering the huge volumes they are made in and I totally agree!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The marzocchi c-clip doesn't blow out, the seals do. They would eventually "puke" oil. IME, modern forks that do not rely on this holding back crazy pressure do not suffer from the same issue and get much longer life from seals.

If you want to take the lowers off every time you service the fork, more power to you I guess. In that sense, all forks, everywhere, are exactly the same I guess. I'm not saying run it indefinitely without taking the lowers off, but the maintenance and reliability issues are generally greater with the closed cartridge forks. In particular, their propensity to suck in air/lubrication fluid and require fluid replacement/bleeds. It requires a bunch more seals obviously and the rebound seal especially tends to be problematic. Working on these cartridges usually requires special tools, bleed kits, etc. This is usually significantly more work/technical stuff than most will do on their own. On the other hand, an open bath is very simple. 

Again, going back to Rumblefish's post, I've never heard of people sending back "open bath cartridges" for service...


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Another one liking Era better then F38. Recommended settings spot on for him.

"But on the fork I cheated a little bit. I had Fox 38, which I really enjoyed, and then Kaz sent up that EXT Era for a second opinion, and well, I like it more. I didn't realize how much I liked it until I took it off, and then immediately put it back on. I've largely been avoiding this writeup because I am hoping Kaz has forgotten about that fork. I'd really like to cut that extra steerer tube down...

It's worth noting that the recommended settings for the EXT Era were bang on for me. I bracketed in either direction a little, but ended up going back to their original recommendation. Super impressive on their part."









Staff Ride: Brian's '10 Year' RAAW Madonna V2 Project Bike - Pinkbike


Brian Park decided to build up a bike that could survive a decade of hard riding.




m.pinkbike.com


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Here’s a post against the ERA... I just recently sent back my 2nd ERA after the first set developed bushing play the replacement set came with bushing play in one side from brand new. Ran them anyway and they are horrible to ride after not even 25 hours use. I want to love these forks, when they are running good they are amazing and the guys at Proflow have been great about it all. Maybe I’ll be looking at a Mezzer next... you there Dougle???


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

surfab said:


> Here's a post against the ERA... I just recently sent back my 2nd ERA after the first set developed bushing play the replacement set came with bushing play in one side from brand new.


Lucky Pinkbike didn't get your fork!


----------



## az6669 (Dec 13, 2007)

surfab said:


> Here's a post against the ERA... I just recently sent back my 2nd ERA after the first set developed bushing play the replacement set came with bushing play in one side from brand new. Ran them anyway and they are horrible to ride after not even 25 hours use. I want to love these forks, when they are running good they are amazing and the guys at Proflow have been great about it all. Maybe I'll be looking at a Mezzer next... you there Dougle???


You would think with all that custom non-asia bushing fitting they do.... it would be better? Oh marketing...


----------



## az6669 (Dec 13, 2007)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I have been trying Avy and have Era now.
> As stated above I think this comparison is not applicable. Since with the Era you get a total package that all features combined is doing it to such a great fork. There is features on the Era that will not be in other forks in the market, like initial coil spring, incredible good air spring with a "shelf" that makes the fork sit high in travel and use the travel really well and the air spring is so good made that it feels bottomless with the ++ chamber on top.
> Further on you have the special bushings and lubrication that keeps the stiction and friction really low. And most important you have an incredible good damper that works over a broad spectrum for use and rider weight. All this is made with such highe end materials and with super precision and surfaces not comparable with Asia made forks whatsoever.
> 
> ...


You do realize the lowers are made in Asia right? And what is wrong with that? Please elaborate.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

surfab said:


> Here's a post against the ERA... I just recently sent back my 2nd ERA after the first set developed bushing play the replacement set came with bushing play in one side from brand new. Ran them anyway and they are horrible to ride after not even 25 hours use. I want to love these forks, when they are running good they are amazing and the guys at Proflow have been great about it all. Maybe I'll be looking at a Mezzer next... you there Dougle???


This I have a hard time to believe happen on two Era's? What is the distributor telling you? 
If that happened to you with 2 forks it would have happened to a lot more....


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

az6669 said:


> You do realize the lowers are made in Asia right? And what is wrong with that? Please elaborate.


And that is really disappointing. 
I just need to realise that it would have cost a lot more if it was made in Italy.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> This I have a hard time to believe happen on two Era's? What is the distributor telling you?
> If that happened to you with 2 forks it would have happened to a lot more....


Happened to mine too. There have a been a few returned. For me it's a bushing lubrication issue. I wasn't willing to go back and forth whilst they sorted their issue out and have moved on to another fork. Great fork for about 15-20hrs then it became harsh.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

surfab said:


> Maybe I'll be looking at a Mezzer next... you there Dougle???


Pretty sure you know how to find me.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> And that is really disappointing.


Why, exactly?


----------



## davideb87 (Dec 13, 2017)

PhillipJ said:


> Why, exactly?


Because now it looks like an xfusion trace, not like the Ferrari of forks!


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

PhillipJ said:


> Why, exactly?


Since if the lowers where possible to make without an invcestment of 150K Euro for EXT, it would have been made specifically for performance purpose not for budget purpose. 
There is nothing wrong with the lowers, they are just made for a price point where the manufacturer can sell them for.

I am pretty sure that if EXT decides to make lowers themself sometime in the future it would have been with sliding bushings.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

springs said:


> Happened to mine too. There have a been a few returned. For me it's a bushing lubrication issue. I wasn't willing to go back and forth whilst they sorted their issue out and have moved on to another fork. Great fork for about 15-20hrs then it became harsh.


In what kind of conditions do you ride? What happened to your Era have not happened to other forks you have had previous? How do you store your bike at night and do you lubricate the stanchions like your user manual told you?

Just curious to learn to know how that could happen to 2 owners in same area? Since we have had now incidents here in northern part of Europe and it is also done testing with sending forks back to EXT for performance test to see how they measure on dyno after a lot of hours of use. The result looked very good and there where only tiny degradation of performance, and the fork performed like brand new after service where done.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

surfab said:


> Here's a post against the ERA... I just recently sent back my 2nd ERA after the first set developed bushing play the replacement set came with bushing play in one side from brand new. Ran them anyway and they are horrible to ride after not even 25 hours use. I want to love these forks, when they are running good they are amazing and the guys at Proflow have been great about it all. Maybe I'll be looking at a Mezzer next... you there Dougle???


You are the gentleman that rad Avy stuff before this correct? And those Eras were on an Enduro? 
I recently asked you about the EXT vs Avy and am eager to hear about the conclusion. Sounds like the Era is a no go after some good time spent on it. Great performance-if and when it lasts...
would you say Avy over it?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

If anyone else is due for service on their fork, SS has the basic service kits now, and can email you the basic service manual. It has two methods: a basic oil change without fully removing the lowers, and an oil change / seal kit change. Both procedures look very straightforward, actually more simple than that for a Fox, since you don't have to remove the top of the air chamber and the air spring. The basic service kit contains new seals, foam rings, o-rings for the ends of the air & damper shafts, and another bottle of the oil that came with the fork (it's used in both legs).
I'm sort of thinking I'll hold off on replacing the seals for now, and do that early summer after it's been hot and dry again. Then send it in come winter to have them do a complete service and check out the damper.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> In what kind of conditions do you ride? What happened to your Era have not happened to other forks you have had previous? How do you store your bike at night and do you lubricate the stanchions like your user manual told you?
> 
> Just curious to learn to know how that could happen to 2 owners in same area? Since we have had now incidents here in northern part of Europe and it is also done testing with sending forks back to EXT for performance test to see how they measure on dyno after a lot of hours of use. The result looked very good and there where only tiny degradation of performance, and the fork performed like brand new after service where done.


Conditions..all off road conditions, fast and chunky in all weather (mainly dry).
Fork was run at 170mm travel and I'm 90kg.
Ohlins M2 coil fork had bushing issues previous to the ERA. (Bushings had opened up and stiction was an issue)
Bike is stored on its wheels and ridden daily. 
Stanchion lube used as per the manual on the ERA.
EXT don't do much on bike testing as far as I know. They love the dyno's. Real world riding is showing up the faults/design issue/lubrication problems not the dyno graphs. You seem to be a huge fan of EXT, you should contact MOJO in the UK for more info because I'm guessing that EXT may remain tight lipped.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

springs said:


> Conditions..all off road conditions, fast and chunky in all weather (mainly dry).
> Fork was run at 170mm travel and I'm 90kg.
> Ohlins M2 coil fork had bushing issues previous to the ERA. (Bushings had opened up and stiction was an issue)
> Bike is stored on its wheels and ridden daily.
> ...


Good to hear that it is happening to your previous forks as well.

I have info from Mojo and they do test riding and it is tested on Dyno at EXT yes.

To keep lubrication The bike is advised to be stored so oil can go up in the bushings.

I would advise a lot more maintenance at these conditions you ride in. Probably degradation of lubrication occurs much sooner then you think?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

davideb87 said:


> Because now it looks like an xfusion trace, not like the Ferrari of forks!


Yeah You're right and you do not see the Ferrari parts inside  
Save a lot of money and buy x-fusion and put EXT stickers on it


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have had good luck with notably increasing fork plushness (on a Mezzer) by storing the bike upside down. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

SMP11 said:


> You are the gentleman that rad Avy stuff before this correct? And those Eras were on an Enduro?
> I recently asked you about the EXT vs Avy and am eager to hear about the conclusion. Sounds like the Era is a no go after some good time spent on it. Great performance-if and when it lasts...
> would you say Avy over it?


Yea that's me! I'm still un decided what I'll do next but will see how this plays out.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> In what kind of conditions do you ride? What happened to your Era have not happened to other forks you have had previous? How do you store your bike at night and do you lubricate the stanchions like your user manual told you?
> 
> Just curious to learn to know how that could happen to 2 owners in same area? Since we have had now incidents here in northern part of Europe and it is also done testing with sending forks back to EXT for performance test to see how they measure on dyno after a lot of hours of use. The result looked very good and there where only tiny degradation of performance, and the fork performed like brand new after service where done.


Testing on a dyno is no comparison to real world testing... moving the forks only in the direction of their travel vs loading them up forward and back will yield vastly different results. I can show you a video showing exactly this with the ERA. The forks I sent back would likely test great on a dyno.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> This I have a hard time to believe happen on two Era's? What is the distributor telling you?
> If that happened to you with 2 forks it would have happened to a lot more....


First fork was replaced and I was asked by Franco (via the distributors) to remove a video showing the issue in return. He's probably reading this now... it is frustrating but I'm happy to give them a chance to fix it as I know I'd want to do the same in their position.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

springs said:


> EXT don't do much on bike testing as far as I know. They love the dyno's. Real world riding is showing up the faults/design issue/lubrication problems not the dyno graphs.


Where do you think they get their dyno testing protocol from? These guys aren't clowns, of course they have ridden this fork with and without Data Acquisition (probably for years) in real world conditions.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Where do you think they get their dyno testing protocol from? These guys aren't clowns, of course they have ridden this fork with and without Data Acquisition (probably for years) in real world conditions.


This. They're also not the only suspension company doing this. It's part of a development process: adjust tune until it matches dyno readings from a baseline (i.e. competitor product, previous version, etc.), ride test and adjust settings as necessary, re-run in dyno to re-quantify what a "good" tune looks like, repeat for confirmation and in different scenarios. I know for certain Push does as well, and I think I remember reading that Vorsprung did as well as part of their Tractive/Fractive tuning design.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

surfab said:


> Yea that's me! I'm still un decided what I'll do next but will see how this plays out.


So why are you not on Avy anymore? At least you would have a lot of oil in the damper side to keep it wet?

PS!There is recommended in the user manual to store the Era upside down.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Suns_PSD said:


> I have had good luck with notably increasing fork plushness (on a Mezzer) by storing the bike upside down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


I recently listed to a podcast interview with the owner of Push Ind. At the end, he was throwing out some basic free tips for any full suspension bike and one was that prior to your first ride/run of the day, tilt your bike vertical (or upside down) for 30-45 secs to allow the limited amount of oil in the legs to migrate up into the seals. The stiction will be greatly reduced and you'll have max plushness you fork can offer for that first run/ride.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

JonF1 said:


> I recently listed to a podcast interview with the owner of Push Ind. At the end, he was throwing out some basic free tips for any full suspension bike and one was that prior to your first ride/run of the day, tilt your bike vertical (or upside down) for 30-45 secs to allow the limited amount of oil in the legs to migrate up into the seals. The stiction will be greatly reduced and you'll have max plushness you fork can offer for that first run/ride.


That depends on how that bushings is made and how well there will migrate. Keeping the bike stored upside down always makes some migrate.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> That depends on how that bushings is made and how well there will migrate. Keeping the bike stored upside down always makes some migrate.


True, but its something anyone, anywhere, anytime can try for free.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

JonF1 said:


> I recently listed to a podcast interview with the owner of Push Ind. At the end, he was throwing out some basic free tips for any full suspension bike and one was that prior to your first ride/run of the day, tilt your bike vertical (or upside down) for 30-45 secs to allow the limited amount of oil in the legs to migrate up into the seals. The stiction will be greatly reduced and you'll have max plushness you fork can offer for that first run/ride.


Yeah it sounds stupidly simple but people really underestimate how important bushing lubrication is. I have run a not-so-scientific survey in my shop for a while now and nearly every single person that has shown bushing wear or other problems stores their bike right side up. To be clear this was super informal and there could be other explanations but theres enough correlation for me to investigate it more

I don't really want to comment on the specific bushing issues people are experiencing in this thread with EXT forks. I'm an EXT dealer and don't want to appear dismissive since I haven't personally seen this problem and maybe there is a genuine issue going on, I just don't know the details.

Purely as a hypothesis though, I wonder if the oil drains off the forks with more bushing clearance faster and leaves them underlubricated. Again that's just speculation, I don't have any way of proving that right now.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Where do you think they get their dyno testing protocol from? These guys aren't clowns, of course they have ridden this fork with and without Data Acquisition (probably for years) in real world conditions.





JohnnyC7 said:


> Yeah it sounds stupidly simple but people really underestimate how important bushing lubrication is. I have run a not-so-scientific survey in my shop for a while now and nearly every single person that has shown bushing wear or other problems stores their bike right side up. To be clear this was super informal and there could be other explanations but theres enough correlation for me to investigate it more
> 
> I don't really want to comment on the specific bushing issues people are experiencing in this thread with EXT forks. I'm an EXT dealer and don't want to appear dismissive since I haven't personally seen this problem and maybe there is a genuine issue going on, I just don't know the details.
> 
> Purely as a hypothesis though, I wonder if the oil drains off the forks with more bushing clearance faster and leaves them underlubricated. Again that's just speculation, I don't have any way of proving that right now.


I wondered why it triggered you but your second post revealed why...you are an EXT dealer.

It's well known that EXT absolutely love dyno testing.This works extremely well for their automotive products and so they have continued on that path for mtb. I'm sure they'll get on top of this issue but if they had done more real world testing they would have fixed it prior to release.

Mojo are well aware of the problem that has arisen in the ERA and have been for some time. Current workaround is to drop the lowers very regularly and relube. It is a bushing/lubrication issue imo. If EXT were more open with basic servicing etc I would have stuck with the forks as they are excellent but they keep everything so close to their chest I didn't want to risk them voiding the warranty by dropping the lowers every 5 days so it was easier to return the big $$ fork and move on.

How many ERA forks have you sold?


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

springs said:


> I wondered why it triggered you but your second post revealed why...you are an EXT dealer.
> 
> It's well known that EXT absolutely love dyno testing.This works extremely well for their automotive products and so they have continued on that path for mtb. I'm sure they'll get on top of this issue but if they had done more real world testing they would have fixed it prior to release.


My err, concern...or at least bewilderment is the insinuation that dyno testing is a bad thing, nothing to do with being an EXT dealer. I just chose to be up front about that because its the professional thing to do.....

You will find that every suspension manufacturer loves Dyno testing because it is a pretty basic tool in the development process. Not sure why some people seem to have so much push back to their use? Do you expect them to just draw up a design and go straight in to riding it just "hoping" that it works? It is not relevant to your issues so I'm not sure why you bring it up? You seem to think they didn't do any "real world" testing and were negligent during development but I can guarantee they most certainly did. Problems in the field come up for a variety of reasons and affect every manufacturer but speculating about it here isnt particularly helpful.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

springs said:


> I wondered why it triggered you but your second post revealed why...you are an EXT dealer.
> 
> It's well known that EXT absolutely love dyno testing.This works extremely well for their automotive products and so they have continued on that path for mtb. I'm sure they'll get on top of this issue but if they had done more real world testing they would have fixed it prior to release.
> 
> Mojo are well aware of the problem that has arisen in the ERA and have been for some time. Current workaround is to drop the lowers very regularly and relube. It is a bushing/lubrication issue imo.


I am not aware of what information you got from Mojo that is not informed when asking exactly about these issues you say is EXT specific? 
There is what I am understanding from Mojo a correlation between any fork no matter brand and the interval it needs to be serviced from. Oil quality gets poorer after some hours of riding and it is a 5 minutes job to renew the oil in the lowers.

Dyno testing shows what is physically tested, and it shows that better test results also feels better to ride.

Who is saying that you void warranty when servicing your Era and why are you storing your bike on wheels?


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

springs said:


> I would have stuck with the forks as they are excellent but they keep everything so close to their chest I didn't want to risk them voiding the warranty by dropping the lowers every 5 days so it was easier to return the big $$ fork and move on.


Personally, I'd prioritise reliability over eeking out the last few drops of performance. And yeah, home servicing and open documentation is a big plus for me, would never buy a product I couldn't do _most_ of the maintenance on myself.

I don't believe folks that have funsy track cars are warming oil prior starting their engines a la F1, and for good reason.

Things like "store it upside down otherwise it may break" and dropping the lowers weekly exceeds my personal threshold. I'm already wrenching way more that I'd like to be as it is.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

fuzz_muffin said:


> Personally, I'd prioritise reliability over eeking out the last few drops of performance. And yeah, home servicing and open documentation is a big plus for me, would never buy a product I couldn't do _most_ of the maintenance on myself.
> 
> I don't believe folks that have funsy track cars are warming oil prior starting their engines a la F1, and for good reason.
> 
> Things like "store it upside down otherwise it may break" and dropping the lowers weekly exceeds my personal threshold. I'm already wrenching way more that I'd like to be as it is.


This is just taken out of proportions.
There is no difference with Era vs other forks whatever it is and it is a work horse. Actually if they are so well build as their shocks it actually means it would be very reliable.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> This is just taken out of proportions.
> There is no difference with Era vs other forks whatever it is and it is a work horse. Actually if they are so well build as their shocks it actually means it would be very reliable.


I should say that my statement was just a general sentiment and was not singling the ERA out. 
I've had a storia briefly (2nd hand purchase) and it felt really nice and did it's job. The fact that I couldn't service it at home if I wanted to was a massive drawback, that bike was stolen since.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

The best way to lubricate bushings is to regularly use full stroke. This keeps oil not only pumping around the fork lowers but also being pulled up by the moving stanchions.

It is the recreational riders who regularly only use small amounts who struggle with stiction and lubrication. Those are the people who would need to store their bikes upside down.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Where do you think they get their dyno testing protocol from? These guys aren't clowns, of course they have ridden this fork with and without Data Acquisition (probably for years) in real world conditions.


The problem with testing new product for years:
1. The product doesn't exist for years before it is sold.
2. You can test pre-productions items to perfection as much as you like. But these are not the same items that come off the production line.
3. Normal production always spits up a whole heap of new issues.

I hope your arm is healing up okay.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> So why are you not on Avy anymore? At least you would have a lot of oil in the damper side to keep it wet?
> 
> PS!There is recommended in the user manual to store the Era upside down.





surfab said:


> Yea that's me! I'm still un decided what I'll do next but will see how this plays out.


I've had a few forks since I was on the avy dampers, one in a pike and one in a boxxer. They were great but had issues with the pikes so left me wanting to try something else. I'd prefer not to have to buy a fork then have to spend extra on it to get it performing the way it should.

My bike is always stored hanging front wheel up on the wall so can safely say they get a good amount of lubrication before I ride.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

springs said:


> I wondered why it triggered you but your second post revealed why...you are an EXT dealer.
> 
> It's well known that EXT absolutely love dyno testing.This works extremely well for their automotive products and so they have continued on that path for mtb. I'm sure they'll get on top of this issue but if they had done more real world testing they would have fixed it prior to release.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, I really don't think there was much testing done on these before their release, there was literally one review online before their release.

I too asked if I could service the lowers myself and was told that was a no which I think is a bit of a joke.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

JohnnyC7 said:


> My err, concern...or at least bewilderment is the insinuation that dyno testing is a bad thing, nothing to do with being an EXT dealer. I just chose to be up front about that because its the professional thing to do.....
> 
> You will find that every suspension manufacturer loves Dyno testing because it is a pretty basic tool in the development process. Not sure why some people seem to have so much push back to their use? Do you expect them to just draw up a design and go straight in to riding it just "hoping" that it works? It is not relevant to your issues so I'm not sure why you bring it up? You seem to think they didn't do any "real world" testing and were negligent during development but I can guarantee they most certainly did. Problems in the field come up for a variety of reasons and affect every manufacturer but speculating about it here isnt particularly helpful.


What insinuation? You've coloured in the black and white bits mate and come up with that yourself.

Dyno testing is most assuredly a great thing.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

Dougal said:


> The problem with testing new product for years:
> 1. The product doesn't exist for years before it is sold.
> 2. You can test pre-productions items to perfection as much as you like. But these are not the same items that come off the production line.
> 3. Normal production always spits up a whole heap of new issues.
> ...


Yeah I agree this could be a production problem but that's different to a design flaw

Thanks, shoulder has a way to go but it will get there


----------



## az6669 (Dec 13, 2007)

surfab said:


> First fork was replaced and I was asked by Franco (via the distributors) to remove a video showing the issue in return. He's probably reading this now... it is frustrating but I'm happy to give them a chance to fix it as I know I'd want to do the same in their position.


At least they are good at PR.


----------



## az6669 (Dec 13, 2007)

So in short EXT has bushing issues like everyone else and based on the recent pinkbike article their


> experience is very limited on fork and CSU critical dimension and assembly technique, but we are trying to learn and improve our technique.





> Also the ratio between the steerer diameter and the press fit zone on the crown is very high and this induces a massive pressure gradient on the contact surface coupling. We also believe the problem stems from choices made to reduce weight and height. It is very difficult to maintain consistent coupling surface dimension and surface finish on the press fit area if dimensions are down to minimum wall thickness to maximize weight saving.


I don't think wall thickness in 36/38/pike/lyrik is a key factor. The Fox 38 has a massive steerer tube and still has problems. I would bet a major challenge is tolerance stack or supplier parts slightly out of spec. Over a large enough production volume they will end up matting some small diameter steerer into some large CSU bores and 6 months later a few customers are experiencing creaks.

It will be interesting to see how their theory on crown interface plays out over time and production volume. Certainly there is a tradeoff in stiffness with the reduced diameter but the ratio decrease might help with creaking. It's also not clear that stiffer is better in all conditions. Plenty of journalists have found the ZEB and 38 to be too stiff. Hats off to them for trying something new, they might be onto something.

Refreshing to read EXT's honest take on this.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

az6669 said:


> So in short EXT has bushing issues like everyone else and based on the recent pinkbike article their
> 
> I don't think wall thickness in 36/38/pike/lyrik is a key factor. The Fox 38 has a massive steerer tube and still has problems. I would bet a major challenge is tolerance stack or supplier parts slightly out of spec. Over a large enough production volume they will end up matting some small diameter steerer into some large CSU bores and 6 months later a few customers are experiencing creaks.
> 
> ...


You left out from the article:

For this reason at EXT we have decided to introduce an innovative (patent pending) design that doubles the contact surface between the steerer and the crown in the "press fit" zone. In this way we achieve a much greater press quality and characteristic in the coupling area preventing possible creaking noise. We use very dedicated tools and press fit technique as well as dedicated glue/lube to facilitate the press fit, reducing friction and improving adhesion between the stressed surface on the CSU.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

I wonder how long it’ll take them to sort their issues on with the bushings


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't generalize one guy developing bushing play (who coincidentally also developed bushing play on his previous fork from a different brand) to the product at large.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Andeh said:


> I wouldn't generalize one guy developing bushing play (who coincidentally also developed bushing play on his previous fork from a different brand) to the product at large.


I agree this seems like exactly one person issue that for some reasons is applying on several forks from several brands?

There is said to be a known issue and that Mojo in UK, the Co developer of the ERA, should be aware of. That is not confirmed when asked exclusively about if they have these bushing issues?

So there cannot be something general issue happening here?


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I agree this seems like exactly one person issue that for some reasons is applying on several forks from several brands?
> 
> There is said to be a known issue and that Mojo in UK, the Co developer of the ERA, should be aware of. That is not confirmed when asked exclusively about if they have these bushing issues?
> 
> So there cannot be something general issue happening here?


There are people on this forum who can brake anything not matter the product, or company.
I saw already a good amount of pics here, ripped off hub bodies including the cassette while pedaling, snapped alloy cranks in half and so one.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Andeh said:


> I wouldn't generalize one guy developing bushing play (who coincidentally also developed bushing play on his previous fork from a different brand) to the product at large.


Been hearing about this issue on the Era from several people.
Not just taking one guys word.
Been hearing of this issue more frequently recently too


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Andeh said:


> I wouldn't generalize one guy developing bushing play (who coincidentally also developed bushing play on his previous fork from a different brand) to the product at large.


To clarify. On one fork (Ohlins) the bushings opened up creating lots of bushing play. On the ERA the fork became very harsh after a period of time possibly due to a lack of lubrication on the bushings. Two very different issues.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

SMP11 said:


> Been hearing about this issue on the Era from several people.
> Not just taking one guys word.
> Been hearing of this issue more frequently recently too


Been hearing about the issue? What issue are we talking about? Lubrication issue is one thing, there can be adressed to storing the bike and/or missing lubrication with the oil that follows with the fork? Or is it bushing play?

This is to general to state. What is informed is that the fault has been on a very few forks and.


springs said:


> To clarify. On one fork (Ohlins) the bushings opened up creating lots of bushing play. On the ERA the fork became very harsh after a period of time possibly due to a lack of lubrication on the bushings. Two very different issues.


Okay you where stating that it was bushing play, but now it was not?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

springs said:


> Happened to mine too. There have a been a few returned. For me it's a bushing lubrication issue. I wasn't willing to go back and forth whilst they sorted their issue out and have moved on to another fork. Great fork for about 15-20hrs then it became harsh.





Rumblefish2010 said:


> Been hearing about the issue? What issue are we talking about? Lubrication issue is one thing, there can be adressed to storing the bike and/or missing lubrication with the oil that follows with the fork? Or is it bushing play?
> 
> This is to general to state. What is informed is that the fault has been on a very few forks and.
> 
> Okay you where stating that it was bushing play, but now it was not?


I did not open the fork. I and the people I spoke to regarding the fork believe it was a bushing related issue. There was also talk of bushings that had become highly polished on high load areas that were unable to retain lubrication. A fix is/was being trialed.

You went off the deep end in the original EXT ERA thread so can I ask that you refrain doing the same again because your favourite fork might have an issue for a small amount of users.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Been hearing about the issue? What issue are we talking about? Lubrication issue is one thing, there can be adressed to storing the bike and/or missing lubrication with the oil that follows with the fork? Or is it bushing play?
> 
> This is to general to state. What is informed is that the fault has been on a very few forks and.
> 
> Okay you where stating that it was bushing play, but now it was not?


Both. Been hearing of issues on both


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

And here I am with my finger over the BUY button on an EXT Era fork.... am I about to make a $2000 mistake?


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

TazMini said:


> And here I am with my finger over the BUY button on an EXT Era fork.... am I about to make a $2000 mistake?


I feel the same way and trying to figure out more as well. Sooooo close to buying but wanting to make sure some of these kinks are worked out first


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually just got an email about this subject last night and it seems like this has been a little blown out of proportion. According to Franco there has been a total of 6 forks globally that have been reported for exhibiting bushing play. I can only say that for us in the United States we have had 1 that was from the initial run of forks and it was replaced for a completely new unit by EXT.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

TazMini said:


> And here I am with my finger over the BUY button on an EXT Era fork.... am I about to make a $2000 mistake?


I suggest not basing your decision solely on comments by strangers on the internet


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnnyC7 said:


> I suggest not basing your decision solely on comments by strangers on the internet


Who else is there? Wholely subjective resellers?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine has zero play. So to meet the negativity benchmark, 1 of 6 says theirs is fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

TazMini said:


> And here I am with my finger over the BUY button on an EXT Era fork.... am I about to make a $2000 mistake?


Buy them for sure, even with the issues I've had they are still the best forks I've ever ridden and their backup/support has been nothing but a premium service. The issues sound like they are pretty isolated. I will be getting another set once my issue is sorted out.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Has someone ridden both the Era and a Selva R?
The Selva seems to be the most similar fork and gives more options on wheel size and travel.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

TazMini said:


> And here I am with my finger over the BUY button on an EXT Era fork.... am I about to make a $2000 mistake?


German distributor says the same 6 of wolrdwide over 1000 Eras. 
And tgeir communication and servuce is really great, thus the support is there. In real life it really looks great and and is hugh quality made. First impressions of a short test ride on a buddys fork were good as well.

Mine will probably arrive next week


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

OneTrustMan said:


> Has someone ridden both the Era and a Selva R?
> The Selva seems to be the most similar fork and gives more options on wheel size and travel.


Yes I have both. The Selva R is excellent and I have talked about it for a year. It us extremely high quality as well as adjustable. More so than the ERA. The CTS works great. I love mine and have had at both 160 and 140. Lighter than the ERA.

But the ERA is excellent too. The hitch in the travel works well. It's extremely smooth too.

I doubt most riders would be extremely happy with either once setup properly.

Ask me whatever specific questions you have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

You all were so convincing I bought an Era fork and Storia shock. Can’t have an unbalanced bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

TazMini said:


> You all were so convincing I bought an Era fork and Storia shock. Can't have an unbalanced bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I had both too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

TazMini said:


> You all were so convincing I bought an Era fork and Storia shock. Can't have an unbalanced bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a mezzer pro yet with personal shim tuning and friction tuning regarding to tolerances whuch by far is thd best fork I have ridden until now. Its already been very smooth and now it is Damn smooth. 
I already had to send it in because of the bushing issue and now I am eager to get a fork which works from the beginning, probably without problems.

Now I am very excited to test it against my era next week and see how much better the Italian queen is in which regards. But anyway I am happy to get a fork with excellent service that plainly works which is already worth some extra cash


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Besides the initial feel, the one thing I've noticed is how long it retains its smooth feel between services. I'm the guy that actually follows manufacturer's service intervals, although I have to do a sort of conversion from miles to hours based on my typical ride. On a Fox 36, I think their recommendation was 50 hours which worked out to be 300 miles for me. By the end of a service period, it'd be starting to get harsher, to the point where I'd back off LSC & HSC a click. With my ERA I'm at ~660 miles (out of estimated 700 mile service interval) and I haven't felt the need to compensate with compression adjustments, although doing the pre-ride stanchion lube has a much more pronounced effect now.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

bogeydog said:


> Yes I have both. The Selva R is excellent and I have talked about it for a year. It us extremely high quality as well as adjustable. More so than the ERA. The CTS works great. I love mine and have had at both 160 and 140. Lighter than the ERA.
> 
> But the ERA is excellent too. The hitch in the travel works well. It's extremely smooth too.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
I want a new 180mm 27er fork for my park bike. 
The Era only is for 29ers and goes up to 170mm.

So I was looking after the Selva, or the Nero.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

OneTrustMan said:


> Thank you.
> I want a new 180mm 27er fork for my park bike.
> The Era only is for 29ers and goes up to 170mm.
> 
> So I was looking after the Selva, or the Nero.


Mullet is the answer . . . .


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

mixmastamikal said:


> Mullet is the answer . . . .


Nope. Not for me


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

OneTrustMan said:


> Nope. Not for me


I've got a similar setup, 180 lyrik 27.5 charger 2.1, what bike is it? Not sure what to do with it as currently running lsc closed and hsc almost closed. Is the new charger way under damped or am I just a hack? I guess mine is not a 'park' only rig as I just ride it everywhere.

If I was to change it up I reckon I'll just skip the bigger single crown class and go full fat with a new 200 dorado.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

fuzz_muffin said:


> I've got a similar setup, 180 lyrik 27.5 charger 2.1, what bike is it? Not sure what to do with it as currently running lsc closed and hsc almost closed. Is the new charger way under damped or am I just a hack? I guess mine is not a 'park' only rig as I just ride it everywhere.
> 
> If I was to change it up I reckon I'll just skip the bigger single crown class and go full fat with a new 200 dorado.


It's a Capra. I really like this bike. I have ridden it pretty much only in bike parks.
My fork is a Lyric RC2. It's not bad and easy to maintain, but I want something better after switching to a DVO coil shock.


----------



## littlegirlbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for this thread and all the info on it. I've just had a bike built up with the EXT ERA on the front and just thought I would share my initial set up, mainly because I am a very light rider (54-55kg), especially upper body, and the lovely charts with all the magic settings doesn't really give much info once you are under 60kg. 

It's taken a fair bit of trial and error, and I may end tweaking again as the seals etc bed in etc, but I think I have it somewhere near now and I am loving how the fork really does stay up in the mid stroke, and this is even with the ridiculously low pressures I am running. 

I started with 65++ 50+ and the sag didnt seem a million miles off but they were sooooooo hard, I barely used a third of the travel. Then I tried 57++ 40+ and they were still skittery and hard and I had arm pump in very little time. I turned all the compression off bar one click on both HSC and LSC, and all the rebound off bar two clicks over the course of a ride trialling one thing at a time. Still felt awful. I started to panic a bit. The Fox 38s on the test bike were amazing and I started to worry I had maybe done the wrong thing. So I went to see the LBS and he tried some other things including making sure there was no trapped air in the lowers (zip tie trick) and letting all the ++ chamber air out and just running the + spring. Next test ride it still didn't feel great. I also didn't really want to give up on the ++ chamber as, in theory, that shouldn't affect the first part of the stroke (is that right? I think so looking at the diagrams on line anyway) and I know I have a habit of relying on the fork saving my ass and, quite frankly, I didn't want to ride around with a whole load of internal gubbins that was totally pointless. If I has a decent bottom out control chamber, I'm gonna use it, dammit 🤣So, I went a little maverick and just figured it must be the + chamber that has the biggest impact, other than the coil itself on the first part of the stroke which I was struggling with, so just lowered the pressure in that as much as I could. 25-30 in + with 50 in ++ was too low and the fork was totally lifeless but 50++ and 35+ seems to work. I've had some right moments today and the forks never once bottomed out, but they did use a fair bit of travel and also felt better the faster I was going. I have kept both the LSC and HSC one from open (note, the manual counts from closed) and rebound 2 from open. I did try 3 clicks of rebound at one point but that extra click had a big impact, and the fork felt, erm, flat? I guess the individual clicks may have a bigger impact each if running really low pressures? 

Anyway, just wanted to share in case there are other light riders out there, as I was desperately trawling the internet looking for settings and found very little posted for the little ones amongst us!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. We have a rider here in the states that is very close to your weight and she is currently riding an almost identical setup and really likes it. I believe her set up is 45++ and 35+ with HSC, LSC, and Rebound 1-2 clicks from fully open. Mostly desert riding loose, rocky trails.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

You know what they say about not appreciating what you have until it's gone? Well, I boxed up my ERA to send in for service, and put on my buddy's loaner fork (a freshly serviced '19 36 GRIP2 with light compression tune). The initial travel feels just terrible in comparison, and the useable range on LSC sucks if the air pressure is set up for good midstroke, even with the light tune. I had to run the LSR nearly wide open also.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Andeh said:


> You know what they say about not appreciating what you have until it's gone? Well, I boxed up my ERA to send in for service, and put on my buddy's loaner fork (a freshly serviced '19 36 GRIP2 with light compression tune). The initial travel feels just terrible in comparison, and the useable range on LSC sucks if the air pressure is set up for good midstroke, even with the light tune. I had to run the LSR nearly wide open also.


I know that feeling! I've just put a zeb on to get me through and just feels meh in comparison. well compared to when the ERA's were running good at least.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

OneUP staff have been kitting out his bike and is very satisfied with the ERA as well 

"I really wanted to see if the 'plush as a coil' claims were true about the fork - they are. The combo of shock and fork is really balanced and planted." https://nsmb.com/articles/jon-staples-ext-equipped-specialized-stumpy-evo/


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

surfab said:


> I know that feeling! I've just put a zeb on to get me through and just feels meh in comparison. well compared to when the ERA's were running good at least.


You going back to the Era?


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> OneUP staff have been kitting out his bike and is very satisfied with the ERA as well
> 
> "I really wanted to see if the 'plush as a coil' claims were true about the fork - they are. The combo of shock and fork is really balanced and planted." https://nsmb.com/articles/jon-staples-ext-equipped-specialized-stumpy-evo/


Does it deeply pain you when someone comments about the ERA saying something that's not praising it?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

SMP11 said:


> Does it deeply pain you when someone comments about the ERA saying something that's not praising it?


Yeah I am crying all night long ??
Seriously what a question.....


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Yeah I am crying all night long ??
> Seriously what a question.....


Hahahahah
I've just seen your comments every single time someone says anything even remotely negative about an ERA so I thought I'd ask?
You go into defense and accuse the user of improper service, storage, etc etc etc. because nothing can ever be wrong

it's a fresh and awesome product with some kinks being worked out. You are faithful though I'll give you that.........


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

SMP11 said:


> You going back to the Era?


Yea I would like to give them another go.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

surfab said:


> I know that feeling! I've just put a zeb on to get me through and just feels meh in comparison. well compared to when the ERA's were running good at least.


Send me your Zeb damper and I'll make it work like it should.


----------



## surfab (Nov 25, 2020)

Dougal said:


> Send me your Zeb damper and I'll make it work like it should.


What do you do with them? Re valve? Already noticed I've got my high speed compression wide open and feels like it needs even less


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

surfab said:


> What do you do with them? Re valve? Already noticed I've got my high speed compression wide open and feels like it needs even less


A revalve by itself won't acheive much. I modify the damper to fix the causes of the harshness, then calculate out the spring/damper rates you need and reshim to suit. It feels like a completely different fork afterwards and you'll spend more time waiting for your mates.

Rockshox with the Charger 2 and 2.1 kept making them softer and softer but never address the cause of harshness. Fox have given the GRIP2 the same problems. I've got both of those sorted now. I just need a whole pile of 4mm shims for the 2021 GRIP2.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

SMP11 said:


> Hahahahah
> I've just seen your comments every single time someone says anything even remotely negative about an ERA so I thought I'd ask?
> You go into defense and accuse the user of improper service, storage, etc etc etc. because nothing can ever be wrong
> 
> it's a fresh and awesome product with some kinks being worked out. You are faithful though I'll give you that.........


I think it is plenty reasons for my concerns letting people open their eyes to new fork products. It is really little development in the area and for some reason I think it is fair to give some new eyes look at how to make it better. So as long as it is is people that have some kind of hidden agendas, some needs to balance out some of it too.

Look some just envy that something is better than their own newly purchased Fock Rox. Some seems actually trying to deliberately put the product into a bad light, for what reason I do not know, maybe gaining business for other brands? Some have got disappointed buy some kind of malfunction and have angry thoughts about the product when it is maybe not relevant for the most of us. Some cannot afford the product and hate themselves why they spent all money on another product.....


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> I think it is plenty reasons for my concerns letting people open their eyes to new fork products. It is really little development in the area and for some reason I think it is fair to give some new eyes look at how to make it better. So as long as it is is people that have some kind of hidden agendas, some needs to balance out some of it too.
> 
> Look some just envy that something is better than their own newly purchased Fock Rox. Some seems actually trying to deliberately put the product into a bad light, for what reason I do not know, maybe gaining business for other brands? Some have got disappointed buy some kind of malfunction and have angry thoughts about the product when it is maybe not relevant for the most of us. Some cannot afford the product and hate themselves why they spent all money on another product.....


Unfortunately we see this same hatred for anything that others don't want to like for whatever reason (carbon wheels, brands, expensive stuff, hubs, forks, etc). It's a broken record. Most of the time it boils down to $$, ego, and loyalty of some sort. Rarely facts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> Unfortunately we see this same hatred for anything that others don't want to like for whatever reason (carbon wheels, brands, expensive stuff, hubs, forks, etc). It's a broken record. Most of the time it boils down to $$, ego, and loyalty of some sort. Rarely facts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah unfortunately it is like this. 
What I am afraid of most is that the market gets overwhelmed by the large market players. 
This ruins the small enterprises and inventors that manufacture in really small scale. This is the core in technical development and mostly their products needs to be superior to main stream to survive.

Worst example of this is when the big players more or less "owns" and "rules" all parts of chains. It's like this in many industries, where small scale manufactures never comes out in the market even when the quality is superior.

This is avoided by the big players by having ball grip on the stores and almost give them few or no other option then chose their products.
Having no limit for marketing budgets, their products turns up wherever you look. Besides making the customers to believe that they buy top quality by overwhelming glossy marketing and sponsorship to great athletes, they even get reviews and tests like they want since they pay the testers salary. Even the packaging looks brilliant to.

So be careful folks and support the small business and let us get better products. This freighters the big players as well and they need to get better quality to compete.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey guys i just found out that the North American side of EXT doesn't have any spare parts as of yet for the ERA. Such as a whole new damper rod if you strip the 4mm allen bolt on the bottom of the rebound side when trying to take the lowers off for a service. Be careful with those directions. It says to unscrew with 4mm allen while holding wrench to outer bolt. You actually keep that part straight while you undo the outer bolt. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Been waiting 4 weeks for Fox parts to rebuild my DPS on XC bike and RS just told me it would be 2 months to warranty my SID damper, so at least we are consistent across the board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi guys, 
I received my Era 3 days ago. Only have 2 rides on the fork, on the mud and snow at low temperatures as the weather here is terrible. But the fork doesnt want to move easy as many of users report. During the climb fork doesnt move at all. And small bump sensitivity is horrible. I have Fox 36 factory at home and the fox is lot smoother an initiate the travel lot easier. On the ERA it feels like there is a lot of friction. Do you someone experience something similar? Do the fork need some time to fully shine? Thanks 🙂


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

How cold was it? Not sure if ERA would have more issues in cold with higher tolerances?  My new fork is supposed to drop today, so I will let you know how it is out of box in our 40-50°F weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

TomasK said:


> Hi guys,
> I received my Era 3 days ago. Only have 2 rides on the fork, on the mud and snow at low temperatures as the weather here is terrible. But the fork doesnt want to move easy as many of users report. During the climb fork doesnt move at all. And small bump sensitivity is horrible. I have Fox 36 factory at home and the fox is lot smoother an initiate the travel lot easier. On the ERA it feels like there is a lot of friction. Do you someone experience something similar? Do the fork need some time to fully shine? Thanks 🙂


Sounds to me like the 2 chambers were inflated in the incorrect order.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

So I just got my ERA fork today and I think I know what TomasK is saying. First I started with recommended ++ and + settings and that was way high. Settled on value about 30% lower than what EXT card suggested to have a similar "bounce in the driveway test" feel to my Zeb. One thing I noticed is that the fork "sticks" or stays at its ride height even when you slowly roll weight onto the fork. All my other forks would slowly sink as more weight transferred forward. But the ERA seems to hold unless it's a sudden weight transfer or hit (did repeated hits into curb with weight forward and fork soaked that right up). So yeah, if you think you can just stand up and set sag, that ain't working. Alas I won't get a real ride on it for at least a week as weather is crap here.


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

TazMini said:


> So I just got my ERA fork today and I think I know what TomasK is saying. First I started with recommended ++ and + settings and that was way high. Settled on value about 30% lower than what EXT card suggested to have a similar "bounce in the driveway test" feel to my Zeb. One thing I noticed is that the fork "sticks" or stays at its ride height even when you slowly roll weight onto the fork. All my other forks would slowly sink as more weight transferred forward. But the ERA seems to hold unless it's a sudden weight transfer or hit (did repeated hits into curb with weight forward and fork soaked that right up). So yeah, if you think you can just stand up and set sag, that ain't working. Alas I won't get a real ride on it for at least a week as weather is crap here.


Thanks for the feedback, but I do not think that it is caused by the low temperatures as the bike is stored in house and even there the fork doesn't want to move easily. Firstly I set the ++ and + pressures as recommended and I was using full travel. So there is no way I can ride with less pressures. How easily your fork initiate the travel? When you just try at home without standing on the bike. I'm referring to low bump sensitivity as mine seems to do not have any. It is much worse than on the Fox 36 I have.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

TomasK said:


> How easily your fork initiate the travel?


Could just be new fork stiction?  I was led to believe burnishing the bushings on EXTs wasn't needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Here's a video of what I noticed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly same as what I'm experiencing. I'm not sure if this behavior is by design, as all reviews report very good small bump sensitivity. And I don't believe that this is just marketing hype.
Mine is still same after 3 short rides. It would be cool if someone can confirm if this is normal or if there is something wrong.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

TomasK said:


> It would be cool if someone can confirm if this is normal or if there is something wrong.


I emailed Cody at EXT-USA the video to get their thoughts. There are previous comments about EXT making an adjustment to address possible bushing play issue, so hopefully it didn't result in the new forks having much higher tolerances and more stiction/binding. As of now, out of the box this feels just like my ZEB did before I burnished its bushings.

I did grab a 130 Pike off the wall that has a season on it and was also just burnished; confirmed 'smooth as butter'. It slowly moves through its travel as I perform the same test... maybe just the briefest increase in resistance before it then continues moving.

I did take out the cores from the ++ and + valves and the legs slide up and down the stanchions relatively well on the bench.

From what I can tell, something about being under slow load at an angle that makes it just bind up. Snowing here now so can't do any more fields tests for a few days.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

@TomasK What's your HTA? So chasing internet rabbits and slack HTA can make Stiction worse (makes sense when you think about it). I went and put bike up on a ramp and did my fork experiment again and it worked through it's travel much easier, significantly lower stiction. Cody from EXT-USA already got back to me and they are willing to bring fork into look it over if need be. At this point I am going to stop worrying about and get some rides on it and then see how things are.


----------



## M4rc1n (Nov 20, 2020)

TomasK said:


> That is exactly same as what I'm experiencing. I'm not sure if this behavior is by design, as all reviews report very good small bump sensitivity. And I don't believe that this is just marketing hype.
> Mine is still same after 3 short rides. It would be cool if someone can confirm if this is normal or if there is something wrong.


I have moved from MY2019 FOX36 Grip2 and small bumps sensitivity is unreal in comparison to freshly serviced F36. Even when playing with higher pressure in + chamber its way better then fox and I have been playing with + range of 70 to 80psi and ++ 115 to 125psi. My weight is 98kg fully kitted.

There must be something wrong with your fork as you should feel BIG improvement in small bumps right of the box.

Sent from my HD1913 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

M4rc1n said:


> I have been playing with + range of 70 to 80psi and ++ 115 to 125psi. My weight is 98kg fully kitted.


Where have you ended up on HSC/LSC/R? I am so used to having to leave forks full open or just 1-2 clicks from open, that the recommend settings of 5/5/7 is blowing my mind.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

TazMini said:


> Here's a video of what I noticed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new shitty Fox 36 Rhythm does exactly the same.
I made the small service ( grease and oil) and found that the bushings seem too thight on the stanchions.
So nothing really changed after my service.
My fork literally doesn't react to small bumbs.
Instead I can see both lower legs flexing back and forth on those bumbs. Looks so weird and feels obviously bad.
If I push my body over the handlebars, than it works


----------



## M4rc1n (Nov 20, 2020)

TazMini said:


> Where have you ended up on HSC/LSC/R? I am so used to having to leave forks full open or just 1-2 clicks from open, that the recommend settings of 5/5/7 is blowing my mind.


Agree 5/5/7 on the recommended air pressure is ridiculous - Redbul Rampage settings!

I'm pretty aggressive rider and there is no way that I could use full travel on recommend +82.5 ++127.5 pressures and 5/5/6.

I have tried running fully open HSC/LSC with recommend pressures VS decreased to +72.5 ++117.5 HSC 5 LSC 6 (counting from fully open) and like it more that way - I can bottom out on this setting but only 8n very nasty situations.The compression dials on ERA are very usable and doesn't introduce (much) harshness so I would encourage you to play with them.

As for rebound - this is something what I set based on what I'm currently riding - ranging from 7 to 10 from fully open.

Sent from my HD1913 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone with an update on the bushing issue? Going from no lubrication to the new being too tight


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

So, I just got my ERA back from it's first service (~650 miles on it), and riding my friend's '19 36 GRIP2 and it back to back has been really eye opening. Especially going back to the ERA.

What I immediately noticed was that while pedaling, the ERA rides really high. But it tracks incredibly well, and turned really harsh brake bumps into muted thuds. My first lap down a bermed section of trail I was just giggling as I pushed into berms and felt the support and grip. The other big difference I notice is in the transitions from initial travel (roughly sag until 30%?) to mid stroke to end stroke are very, very smooth and feel continuous. On the 36, in order to have it handle brake bumps well, it would move very quickly initially then sort of catch itself (either on the air spring ramp or HSC) then suddenly ramp at a different rate. The air spring and the damper on the ERA just seem much more closely matched for each other.

That said, I do still really think that the suggested settings are VERY progressive. I run mine at 62.5+ 70++ and it is harder for me to to use the last 1" of travel than the 36 with 1 volume token at 75 psi. Not a bad thing, as you can tune around it, just something to be aware of.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

SMP11 said:


> Anyone with an update on the bushing issue? Going from no lubrication to the new being too tight


Don't know. 
But I got an Era from the newest batch last week and it is great. Nor are the stanchioncovered in oil nor is everytging bone dry and they run smooth


----------



## dellydel (May 10, 2020)

Hi, I am about to buy a Storia V3 shock and either the ERA fork or F38 factory. I've read through this thread from top to bottom and although there are a few possible issues I still feel pretty confident that it will be a massive improvement over my 2019 DHX2 and Factory 36 setup I'm currently running. I just can't decide how big the gap is in terms of performance between the ERA and 38.

If I'm honest I would prefer the 38 for vanity alone, they look great in orange and will match my bike perfectly. If the small bump performance and support is 95% of the ERA then I would be happy to go with the F38, but if the difference is more notable I will go with the ERA.

What I wanted to know is if there is anyone who has first hand experience on both of these forks and can provide their opinion on how they compare?

Thanks.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

dellydel said:


> Hi, I am about to buy a Storia V3 shock and either the ERA fork or F38 factory. I've read through this thread from top to bottom and although there are a few possible issues I still feel pretty confident that it will be a massive improvement over my 2019 DHX2 and Factory 36 setup I'm currently running. I just can't decide how big the gap is in terms of performance between the ERA and 38.
> 
> If I'm honest I would prefer the 38 for vanity alone, they look great in orange and will match my bike perfectly. If the small bump performance and support is 95% of the ERA then I would be happy to go with the F38, but if the difference is more notable I will go with the ERA.
> 
> ...


So I ran 38 for 5 months on my sb150 then sold it with the frame, now have an ext era mounted on a dreadnought. I will say even just going off suggested settings for the era the small bump and tracking felt similar or better than the 38 (which I bracketed and dialed in) but with wayyyyy more support. I backed off the air on the era and now its definitely smoother than the 38 was but still with more support. For example there's a nasty g out that used to just barely bottom the 38, well hitting it on the era I had 20mm left of travel. Honestly they're both good forks but if you have the budget I'd go with the era.


----------



## andi73 (Oct 19, 2015)

adurant said:


> So I ran 38 for 5 months on my sb150 then sold it with the frame, now have an ext era mounted on a dreadnought. I will say even just going off suggested settings for the era the small bump and tracking felt similar or better than the 38 (which I bracketed and dialed in) but with wayyyyy more support. I backed off the air on the era and now its definitely smoother than the 38 was but still with more support. For example there's a nasty g out that used to just barely bottom the 38, well hitting it on the era I had 20mm left of travel. Honestly they're both good forks but if you have the budget I'd go with the era.


What setup do you ride on the Era?


----------



## dellydel (May 10, 2020)

adurant said:


> So I ran 38 for 5 months on my sb150 then sold it with the frame, now have an ext era mounted on a dreadnought. I will say even just going off suggested settings for the era the small bump and tracking felt similar or better than the 38 (which I bracketed and dialed in) but with wayyyyy more support. I backed off the air on the era and now its definitely smoother than the 38 was but still with more support. For example there's a nasty g out that used to just barely bottom the 38, well hitting it on the era I had 20mm left of travel. Honestly they're both good forks but if you have the budget I'd go with the era.


Thanks for your reply. That's good to know I think the ERA is the way to go.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

andi73 said:


> What setup do you ride on the Era?


I haven't quiet got everything dialed in, need to bracket compression. Honestly this fork is taking me a while cause so many of the settings are viable, like adding compression isn't a huge sacrifice in suppleness so suddenly there's so many more options to choose from. Also when the fork feels so good already and its a beautiful spring day, I end up forgetting all about suspension and just enjoy the ride and weather.

For my 185 pounds I'm currently running: 65+ 100++ hsc and lsc at 7 clicks from closed and rebound 13. Stuffed the wheel into a hole the other day that about threw me off bike and still had 12mm left so may drop a tad bit of ++ but first going to see where I end up on compression. If I end up lighter than may leave as is.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone running a 2.6 tire in their Era? I bounce between 2.4-2.6 depending on course & conditions and just noticed the max width of 2.5 listed by EXT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

TazMini said:


> Anyone running a 2.6 tire in their Storia? I bounce between 2.4-2.6 depending on course & conditions and just noticed the max width of 2.5 listed by EXT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean ERA? If so, I normally ride with an RRP bolt on mud guard on my ERA and the tires I normally run are 2.5. Just recently I am trying a set of Kenda's and the front is a 2.6 Hellcat. It measures true 2.6 and the tire will not fit under the RRP mud guard. It WILL fit without the mud guard tho


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Yeah Era fork… got my names switched. I test fit a 2.6 DHF and as long as there isn’t mud it looks like it could work. Luckily my mud setup are 2.4s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Do you mean ERA? If so, I normally ride with an RRP bolt on mud guard on my ERA and the tires I normally run are 2.5. Just recently I am trying a set of Kenda's and the front is a 2.6 Hellcat. It measures true 2.6 and the tire will not fit under the RRP mud guard. It WILL fit without the mud guard tho


What'd you do to modify the RRP mudguard to work with the ERA? I tried mine and even after I reamed out the screw slots to match the spacing, and switched screws, there was too much gap between the crown and the mudguard flange.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Andeh said:


> What'd you do to modify the RRP mudguard to work with the ERA? I tried mine and even after I reamed out the screw slots to match the spacing, and switched screws, there was too much gap between the crown and the mudguard flange.


He probably shimmed it like the one in this article:








NSMB.com - Mike Grimwood's Forbidden Dreadnought


A fully custom high-pivot North Shore trail tamer.




nsmb.com


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

adurant said:


> He probably shimmed it like the one in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember seeing that and thinking "Man, I couldn't stand an ugly bodge job like that. Zip ties on my Marsh guard look pretty in comparison."


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

O-ring is travel used just riding along on chunky trail.
First dust line is from a 2' drop and some small table tops
2nd dust line is 5' front heavy drop I got sloppy on&#8230;
&#8230; so yeah not getting all the travel&#8230; 170mm fork

Settings above were 100++, 80+ HSC 2, LSC 2 **FROM OPEN Rebound is +3 from full open.

I'm 215 load up and originally started at 115++, 85+ HSC 5, LSC 5, Rebound 4 **FROM OPEN

Best to keep lowering ++|+ until I get full travel or should I be chasing things another way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd drop just your ++ until you get closer to the amount of travel you're looking for. I'm using the + setting that they recommend for my weight, but much lower ++ (115% of +). I never use full travel but I'm not hitting big drops, and run a few clicks more compression damping. I like having the mid-stroke support from the + chamber, otherwise I'd have experimented with dropping that also.


----------



## xalex (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the torque settings for a lower leg Service? Any differences compared to other forks? 10 ml oil in both legs, correct? Thanks!


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Andeh said:


> I'd drop just your ++ until you get closer to the amount of travel you're looking for. I'm using the + setting that they recommend for my weight, but much lower ++ (115% of +). I never use full travel but I'm not hitting big drops, and run a few clicks more compression damping. I like having the mid-stroke support from the + chamber, otherwise I'd have experimented with dropping that also.


So went out today and played with air pressure and settings focusing on performance and feel. Ended up at 85++/70+, HSC 12 from OPEN, LSC 6 from OPEN Rebound 10 from Open...and if I ignored how much travel it was (or wasn't) using, the fork felt planted and predictable. Once back in the lot I check SAG and was around 27% but still only using the 40-60% range of travel.

I am starting to wonder if that is just how this fork works. It does not erase, eat up the trail, but instead lets you go as fast as possible in a controlled and predictable manner. Trying to wrap my head around the idea that not using full travel is OK. I mean on a high end sports car the suspension 1 goal is to keep car stuck to ground and allow power and steering to occur at the cost of comfort... and that is what I feel is happening here.

Thoughts?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

If you're running 12 HSC from open that will probably be contributing to having a hard time bottoming out. On my fork, I've got 14 clicks of HSC, so you're nearly closed.

27% sag on a fork seems like a lot, but measuring fork sag is super subjective based on rider position and head angle, so I wouldn't put much stock in it.

But yeah, planted and predictable sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Next ride I made add some air back in and try to dial the Compression open a bit more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifly3Dallday (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone hear a loud thump noise when you compress the suspension after a night? the "thump" only happens once until it sits again.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

As far as the RRP bolt on guards go, I didn’t have to do anything special to mine. I think I’m using one of the provided shims that came with guard. Was using it with a 2.5 Assegai with no issues except for the occasional BIG impact that would cause tire to rub the guard. Switching to a 2.6 Hellcat and the guard no longer fits with the bigger tire installed.

Has anyone found a source for custom ERA decals?


----------



## xler8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Been looking at the ERA and have one question to those who own one: is the performance double that of a comparable fork from the likes of Fox, RS, etc...? I say double because the price seems to indicate as such so curious to see people thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

xler8 said:


> Been looking at the ERA and have one question to those who own one: is the performance double that of a comparable fork from the likes of Fox, RS, etc...? I say double because the price seems to indicate as such so curious to see people thoughts on this. Thanks!


Like with anything its diminishing returns, is it instantly noticeably better than those other options, yes. Is it worth the extra 1k, depends on your disposable income and how much you value suspension performance. Its definitely not going to double your speed or enjoyment of the sport though


----------



## Botje (May 6, 2021)

Joined to read and comment on the Era fork. Have one on my new Nicolai Geometron G1 now.
Have not ridden enough (2 rides) to have found good/perfect settings and cannot give a proper verdict. Coming from an old skool (really) bike I need to get used to new school geo as well, which makes it a double exercise, this setup and getting used to the bike.
So far, me happy! And still notice I'm miles away from the perfect settings haha. Local dirt jump spot was great, just a short xc ride left me surprised with a fork that felt harsh on the small bumps. But that will be due to the settings. 

Question. I know the ++ needs to be filled first but when I'm on a ride and for example think I want to drop + pressure a bit, can I just drop + or should I deflate both and start again with ++ and then +?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Botje's questions reminds me; in this pic which chamber is ++ and which is +? I assume you fill the lower chamber first and then the upper... given the warning to only fill ++ then + this would make sense.

On that note, is cycling ++ as you fill it to equalize the negative chamber also a thing that needs to happen?


----------



## Botje (May 6, 2021)

ifly3Dallday said:


> Anyone hear a loud thump noise when you compress the suspension after a night? the "thump" only happens once until it sits again.


Mine does it too. Bike is stored at room temperature. Fork is used for a few hours, as the bikes is new.


----------



## M4rc1n (Nov 20, 2020)

Botje said:


> Mine does it too. Bike is stored at room temperature. Fork is used for a few hours, as the bikes is new.


I have noticed the same behaviour - fork is 6 months old.

Sent from my HD1913 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


----------



## reo-fahrer (Jan 9, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Botje's questions reminds me; in this pic which chamber is ++ and which is +? I assume you fill the lower chamber first and then the upper... given the warning to only fill ++ then + this would make sense.
> 
> On that note, is cycling ++ as you fill it to equalize the negative chamber also a thing that needs to happen?
> 
> View attachment 1929407


no, this doesn't make sense  ++ is the second postive chamber, + the main chamber. Filling the second aka ++ first means pushing the piston of the IRT  down and thus to a defined position. Other way round aka filling main chamber first would mean the IRT piston would be pushed up, sitting somewhere in the middle of its travel.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Ok so if + chamber is Main/First then you can make adjustments without having to empty ++ per the other persons question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

Right, you do not need to empty ++.

Another way of saying it is, you can adjust + up and down as much as you want as long as it's always less than ++. 

If you are planning on raising both and during that + will exceed ++, then you should increase ++ first to keep it above +

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Botje (May 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info, makes sense, was thinking in the same direction after reading about how the spring works.



M4rc1n said:


> I have noticed the same behaviour - fork is 6 months old.
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


Just found someone on a German forum that found the fork wasn't properly lubed from the factory (low on oil on one side and not much grease on the seals). Who knows... I'm inclined to check for myself but do not want to void warranty. Besides don't know yet how to remove the rebound adjuster and don't have the right oil..
I'll contact geometron after the weekend. Likely they check the forks before shipping and I'm just running in circles.. Hopefully nothing to worry about and it's due to me not finding the right settings yet.


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

I get my fork back from the dealer, mine was having issues with sensitivity. The fork was serviced and they found out that there should be more lubricating oil in the fork. So they added the oil and sent the fork back to me. Now the fork is lot smoother, sensitivity is much better. I noticed that the fork doesn't erase the terrain and it is harder on the hands(lets you know what you are riding), but faster you go the smoother it feels, it is confidence inspiring. It feels similarly as Storia in the back of the bike(not comfortable at slow speeds, but still lot of traction). I imagine that the fork is not very good for general trail riding, but so far I happy with the performance. But I will still probably try different settings. I'm running 120psi in ++ and 70 in +, my weight is around 83-85kg. Does anyone of you tried to use more air instead of compression? Compression wide open and more air in the fork?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

TomasK said:


> I get my fork back from the dealer, mine was having issues with sensitivity. The fork was serviced and they found out that there should be more lubricating oil in the fork. So they added the oil and sent the fork back to me. Now the fork is lot smoother, sensitivity is much better. I noticed that the fork doesn't erase the terrain and it is harder on the hands(lets you know what you are riding), but faster you go the smoother it feels, it is confidence inspiring. It feels similarly as Storia in the back of the bike(not comfortable at slow speeds, but still lot of traction). I imagine that the fork is not very good for general trail riding, but so far I happy with the performance. But I will still probably try different settings. I'm running 120psi in ++ and 70 in +, my weight is around 83-85kg. Does anyone of you tried to use more air instead of compression? Compression wide open and more air in the fork?


Mine is excellent at slow speeds and in heavy tech slow speeds. Perfect for trail riding. I must highly disagree with your comments. Mine has been great out of the box and with suggested settings. Guess I got lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Similar situation as TomasK, with similar purchase date. I too sent mine back for service and will report in what they find. 

That said, the handful of rides I had, the ERA was the best climbing fork I've experienced. It would soak up the initial hit of the root/rock and then hold it's travel while you got the rear wheel up and over. So much easier when the fork isn't diving and bouncing while you try to work the rear half of the bike.

If mine would have just used more than 50% of its travel I'd been more than happy for what I paid.


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm running little more pressure that suggested and using almost all travel(maybe 1 cm left). Problem is that I don't know how this fork should feel, so I'm not sure if it is ok or if there is something wrong. But it has much better support as Fox and tracks the ground perfectly. Only concern is the sensitivity as it doesn't feel better then Fox. I think its the same. So far I'm satisfied, but it doesn't fit the claims from other users.


----------



## AndyJH (Dec 27, 2013)

Been using this fork for a few months now and I can see why people have questions about how it’s meant to feel. The trouble is, it is so different to the other players like Fox that you can forget how much can be changed with air pressure. 

To put this into context and why I’m saying this. I had the settings first put in by the guys at Geometron and it worked well for winter riding. I have been increasing the air pressure for firmer conditions but started to think that the fork was harsh off the top and becoming uncomfortable on the hands. This weekend I went back to my original settings which are +55,++85, I’m 82kgs naked btw so very low! OMG, the fork was amazing, so supple and soaking up the terrain but also supporting in the mid range. Now I didn’t ride and extreme features so I probably need to consider more air for bike parks etc. Right now this is the only fork that matches the feel of my coil Helm off the top but then has impressive ramp up.

So my advice for people not sure where to start or how this fork should feel, don’t be afraid to experiment with quite a wide range of setting. Due to the combination of the + and ++ you can go really low for a very supple feel yet still keep good support and progression. For might weight I am running much lower settings than recommended yet it doesn’t bottom out like a single chamber fork would.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I would also tell people to stop trying to replicate the feel of other forks. The hitch in mid stroke is there to keep you higher in travel. So you can soften up the off the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

TomasK said:


> I get my fork back from the dealer, mine was having issues with sensitivity. The fork was serviced and they found out that there should be more lubricating oil in the fork. So they added the oil and sent the fork back to me. Now the fork is lot smoother, sensitivity is much better. I noticed that the fork doesn't erase the terrain and it is harder on the hands(lets you know what you are riding), but faster you go the smoother it feels, it is confidence inspiring. It feels similarly as Storia in the back of the bike(not comfortable at slow speeds, but still lot of traction). I imagine that the fork is not very good for general trail riding, but so far I happy with the performance. But I will still probably try different settings. I'm running 120psi in ++ and 70 in +, my weight is around 83-85kg. Does anyone of you tried to use more air instead of compression? Compression wide open and more air in the fork?


I am not surprised your fork feels harsh. You are using far to high pressures. The setting for a rider of 88-90 kilos would be 70 / 115 psi and the distributor says that he and most experienced riders he gets feedback from use 5 psi less in the + chamber. Thus 65.
Look in your instruction which came with the Era. It should be something around 65 108 for you minus 5 psi real world riding ;-) 
And as others have mentioned here, you should experiment with much lower pressures anyway


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

> I am not surprised your fork feels harsh. You are using far to high pressures. The setting for a rider of 88-90 kilos would be 70 / 115 psi and the distributor says that he and most experienced riders he gets feedback from use 5 psi less in the + chamber. Thus 65.
> Look in your instruction which came with the Era. It should be something around 65 108 for you minus 5 psi real world riding ;-)
> And as others have mentioned here, you should experiment with much lower pressures anyway


I tried 60 in + chamber and even with 120 in ++ I was bottoming the fork easily. Now I'm at 65 in + and 110++ and I'm using full travel. And that is on my local trails, so I will probably go little higher on ++. But I'm really happy with the performance of the fork. Maybe the harshness come from the stiffness, as definitely my hands feel it. So far I'm happy with the performance, support and the stiffness of this fork is so good, It allows me to go faster with more control. I will keep riding it and stop worrying if the fork should perform better


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TomasK said:


> I tried 60 in + chamber and even with 120 in ++ I was bottoming the fork easily. Now I'm at 65 in + and 110++ and I'm using full travel. And that is on my local trails, so I will probably go little higher on ++. But I'm really happy with the performance of the fork. Maybe the harshness come from the stiffness, as definitely my hands feel it. So far I'm happy with the performance, support and the stiffness of this fork is so good, It allows me to go faster with more control. I will keep riding it and stop worrying if the fork should perform better




It is surprising me that you bottom out on those pressures? Have you checked if your pump is reading correctly? Recommend to use a digital pump.

What compression and rebound settings do you have? Your suggested settings would be 65+ and 100++ and hsc/lsc 7 and rebound 12. What is your measured sag?

I am 12% heavier (112kg) then Era's highest at 100kg, and I am only a 2-3 psi over on + and 5-7 psi over at the ++. Following same as table on compression and rebound. (BTW The feel is changes a lot with as little as 2psi...)

Still I am not using all travel. Let's say I am used to bottom out on Fox 36 if not using high pressulikat 110psi and 2-3 tokens.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TomasK said:


> I tried 60 in + chamber and even with 120 in ++ I was bottoming the fork easily. Now I'm at 65 in + and 110++ and I'm using full travel. And that is on my local trails, so I will probably go little higher on ++. But I'm really happy with the performance of the fork. Maybe the harshness come from the stiffness, as definitely my hands feel it. So far I'm happy with the performance, support and the stiffness of this fork is so good, It allows me to go faster with more control. I will keep riding it and stop worrying if the fork should perform better


I would focus on finding the right pressure in main chamber that gives the support you want. And then try different pressure in ++ that gives you the right feel you want.


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> It is surprising me that you bottom out on those pressures? Have you checked if your pump is reading correctly? Recommend to use a digital pump.
> 
> What compression and rebound settings do you have? Your suggested settings would be 65+ and 100++ and hsc/lsc 7 and rebound 12. What is your measured sag?
> 
> ...


I'm using the EXT pump, my other pump which I was using before is showing maybe 2-3PSI less then EXT pump, so I'm not sure which pressures are accurate. Settings are HSC 8 LSC 10 R 10 from closed. Sag measures 25mm, without gear, so it will be little more.

On the Fox 36 I was using 80PSI with 2 tokens or 90PSI without tokens and bottom out once in a while.

I think the 65 in the + chamber is great, but in ++ I need to run more to do not feel the bottom outs.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TomasK said:


> I'm using the EXT pump, my other pump which I was using before is showing maybe 2-3PSI less then EXT pump, so I'm not sure which pressures are accurate. Settings are HSC 8 LSC 10 R 10 from closed. Sag measures 25mm, without gear, so it will be little more.
> 
> On the Fox 36 I was using 80PSI with 2 tokens or 90PSI without tokens and bottom out once in a while.
> 
> I think the 65 in the + chamber is great, but in ++ I need to run more to do not feel the bottom outs.


Okay, do you mean 25% or 25mm sag? If you have 25mm sag you have 14% sag??? If you bottom out on 14% sag something is completely wrong here or you jump down from bridges and house....

80psi on Fox 36 is same as I was at about 1 psi pr kg.
Era should be okay with 0.77 psi pr kg. So in your case at 83kg it will be 63 psi. I am okay with 
++ at a ratio of 1,57 of +, so you could use 102 psi in ++.

I believe your pressure pumps can be off with as much as 2-5 psi easy. The Fox 36 pressure shows that you are off within that range.

Anyway the reading from analogue pressure pump is not accurate either so you might be off in accuracy of +-5-7psi?


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> Okay, do you mean 25% or 25mm sag? If you have 25mm sag you have 14% sag??? If you bottom out on 14% sag something is completely wrong here or you jump down from bridges and house....
> 
> 80psi on Fox 36 is same as I was at about 1 psi pr kg.
> Era should be okay with 0.77 psi pr kg. So in your case at 83kg it will be 63 psi. I am okay with
> ...


Sorry, it is more like 30mm so 17% sag, I measured it again, but that also can be incorrect  as I noticed that the fork doesn't want to go to sag properly, when I stand on the bike and lean over the front the fork doesn't move, I need to directly push to get the fork moving. So it is not easy to measure it properly. But that is maybe because I have pretty slack head angle.

The pressures you suggested are close to what I running with possible incorrect readings of the pump. 65+ 110++.

One question, how frequently should the lubricate oil be used on the seals? After every ride?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TomasK said:


> Sorry, it is more like 30mm so 17% sag, I measured it again, but that also can be incorrect  as I noticed that the fork doesn't want to go to sag properly, when I stand on the bike and lean over the front the fork doesn't move, I need to directly push to get the fork moving. So it is not easy to measure it properly. But that is maybe because I have pretty slack head angle.
> 
> The pressures you suggested are close to what I running with possible incorrect readings of the pump. 65+ 110++.
> 
> One question, how frequently should the lubricate oil be used on the seals? After every ride?


First do the sag measures with help from someone that can put the rubber ring after you cycle the fork a few times. Measure 3-4 times and calc average. Your Era seems all to stiff from what I hear since it should be the softest fork to start cycling.

What are you doing when bottoming out the fork? 
How do you feel it is bottoming out?
I am actually speculating in if and how you can tell it is bottoming?

I am not sure, but I suspect to bottom out the fork you need to hit something really fast and hit something flat or wrong?

Of course I am a modest rider so I have not hit the hardest bike park lines or drops, but a 3 meter drop is no close to get me bottom out. Even a nose heavy landing.

I am easy using all 200mm on some trail features with a Fox 40 with 91psi, but that is pretty linear set up air spring.


----------



## TomasK (Apr 18, 2021)

Rumblefish2010 said:


> First do the sag measures with help from someone that can put the rubber ring after you cycle the fork a few times. Measure 3-4 times and calc average. Your Era seems all to stiff from what I hear since it should be the softest fork to start cycling.
> 
> What are you doing when bottoming out the fork?
> How do you feel it is bottoming out?
> ...


I was bottoming the fork with 60PSI in + chamber. You can definitely feel the bottom out, I was riding steep trail with small drops, so most of the weight was at the front, also I bottomed on 1m drop to flat. But now ,with 65PSI in + chamber and 110 in ++ , after the trail the O-ring was maybe 1cm from the crown. And I don't feel any bottom outs.

Are you thinking that something is wrong with my fork? 

I already send the fork once to my dealer as there was lot of stiction and the fork doesn't want to move easily, no small bump sensitivity, they found out that there was not enough lubricating oil. Now it is much better. But it is not softest fork to start cycling.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TomasK said:


> I was bottoming the fork with 60PSI in + chamber. You can definitely feel the bottom out, I was riding steep trail with small drops, so most of the weight was at the front, also I bottomed on 1m drop to flat. But now ,with 65PSI in + chamber and 110 in ++ , after the trail the O-ring was maybe 1cm from the crown. And I don't feel any bottom outs.
> 
> Are you thinking that something is wrong with my fork?
> 
> I already send the fork once to my dealer as there was lot of stiction and the fork doesn't want to move easily, no small bump sensitivity, they found out that there was not enough lubricating oil. Now it is much better. But it is not softest fork to start cycling.


No nothing is wrong. Just a bit deviation from sag and air pressure from what should be. That is probably due to misreading/ unaccuracy. 
So if you feel it is good at this leave it or try lowering ++ wit only 2 psi and see what happens.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

TomasK said:


> I was bottoming the fork with 60PSI in + chamber. You can definitely feel the bottom out, I was riding steep trail with small drops, so most of the weight was at the front, also I bottomed on 1m drop to flat. But now ,with 65PSI in + chamber and 110 in ++ , after the trail the O-ring was maybe 1cm from the crown. And I don't feel any bottom outs.
> 
> Are you thinking that something is wrong with my fork?
> 
> I already send the fork once to my dealer as there was lot of stiction and the fork doesn't want to move easily, no small bump sensitivity, they found out that there was not enough lubricating oil. Now it is much better. But it is not softest fork to start cycling.


The fork relies on a small coil spring for initial movement so there really should not be much pressure needed to initiate travel.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

What is the A2C for the ERA @ 170 ?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

bigbrett said:


> *wow*
> 
> Had the first rides on my new ERA down in southern utah (St. George / Virgin area) this last weekend. Did some punchy mesa riding, chunky steep natural DH, and some freeride.
> 
> ...


What ERA settings you settle with?

I am your weight so curious. Just mounted up my ERA.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

TraxFactory said:


> What is the A2C for the ERA @ 170 ?


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

TraxFactory said:


> What is the A2C for the ERA @ 170 ?


582mm +-5


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Well my Era is on its way back to me. SS found that the bushings were excessively tight, could use a bit more bath oil and provided some lower PSI settings to try. Given postal service manages to deliver it in under a month, I’ll report back in with update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeyan (May 31, 2021)

Can the fork travel be adjusted internally by any bike shop?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Noup. You need a dedicated travel spacer(s) in the case if you want to shorten the travel. Besides that, EXT products can be worked on only by certified service centers, assuming you don't want to void the manufacturer warranty.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

TazMini said:


> Well my Era is on its way back to me. SS found that the bushings were excessively tight, could use a bit more bath oil and provided some lower PSI settings to try. Given postal service manages to deliver it in under a month, I'll report back in with update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My issues seem resolved. Did an Enduro today and the fork was awesome. The faster I pushed it in the chunk and corners, the more it responded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Why no long term reviews of the Era? been out nearly a year now and all I can see are the initial tests from the usual websites.

In the PB article they eluded to a coil version in the works, anyone know any information on that? Any plans for a 180mm version?

Edit: not expecting anyone on here to have answers, more just voicing (typing) my thoughts down in case anyone else was wondering the same thing.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

One of the writers for Beta/Bike posted about how they run EXT on their personal bikes, but yeah outside that no mention beyond initial reviews. I think it has to do more with industry than anything; they have revolving door of gear and business is built on frequency of reviews and “what people want to hear”. A $2000 uber fork is a hard sell. Now the Storia shock… priced similar to other coils, I would think it would appear in more lists and articles. But again, RS and Fox have the money.

Oh and I would have never considered the Era if I hadn’t first decided on the Storia. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

TazMini said:


> One of the writers for Beta/Bike posted about how they run EXT on their personal bikes, but yeah outside that no mention beyond initial reviews. I think it has to do more with industry than anything; they have revolving door of gear and business is built on frequency of reviews and "what people want to hear". A $2000 uber fork is a hard sell. Now the Storia shock&#8230; priced similar to other coils, I would think it would appear in more lists and articles. But again, RS and Fox have the money.
> 
> Oh and I would have never considered the Era if I hadn't first decided on the Storia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately we see an initial review often and a second review infrequently for a lot of products. You are right though. Fox and RS have new product often, the big $$, and will always get the air time.

I have had the ERA since release and really like it. It's a little heavy but that's ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Yeah it’s a beefy fork. Same weight as the Zeb it replaced. Now that I have the bushing issue sorted I am very happy with it. The most striking thing is how the fork performs in the same predictable manner regardless of conditions and speed.

If EXT made a short travel version around weight of Pike, I’d throw another $2k at them to have similar performance on the 130 bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

TazMini said:


> My issues seem resolved. Did an Enduro today and the fork was awesome. The faster I pushed it in the chunk and corners, the more it responded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What pressure did you end up with?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

jimarin said:


> What pressure did you end up with?


++112 +72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm 175lbs I ride a lot of chunk. I'll be getting an Era at 170mm what's a good starting pressure for the chambers? Reading at least 5psi under suggested.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> I'm 175lbs I ride a lot of chunk. I'll be getting an Era at 170mm what's a good starting pressure for the chambers? Reading at least 5psi under suggested.


I ride a lot of the same that you do. Follow the chart less a few ponds is fine. I am between too spots in their chart, so i just did the math between the two and went from there. Don't let the mid stroke hitch fool you into thinking it's too stiff either. It's different than other forks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Did someone of you have the possibility to compare a Lyrik with Vorsprung Smashpot and tuning cartridge to the Era? 
Which one did what better? 

A friend of mine had a luftkappe and separate runt setup and says the smashpot is superior in of the top sensitity, sensitivity overall and support VS the double positive chamber solutions.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

bansaiman said:


> Did someone of you have the possibility to compare a Lyrik with Vorsprung Smashpot and tuning cartridge to the Era?
> Which one did what better?
> 
> A friend of mine had a luftkappe and separate runt setup and says the smashpot is superior in of the top sensitity, sensitivity overall and support VS the double positive chamber solutions.


Your friend is smart


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Your friend is smart


Please do tell your reasoning why. I'd love to know more about why that would be superior.
I'm trying to make a decision here soon so I'm just trying to learn more. Thanks!


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

SMP11 said:


> Please do tell your reasoning why. I'd love to know more about why that would be superior.
> I'm trying to make a decision here soon so I'm just trying to learn more. Thanks!


He sells vorsprung ;-) yeah, of course coil should be smoother. But it is a lyrik which is build with other tolerances and material than an Era, so it is not sure that thing goes better referring to stiction, damping and performance as a whole than an Era


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

bansaiman said:


> He sells vorsprung ;-) yeah, of course coil should be smoother. But it is a lyrik which is build with other tolerances and material than an Era, so it is not sure that thing goes better referring to stiction, damping and performance as a whole than an Era


He sells EXT too.

I've had both forks and agree with him.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

bansaiman said:


> Did someone of you have the possibility to compare a Lyrik with Vorsprung Smashpot and tuning cartridge to the Era?
> Which one did what better?
> 
> A friend of mine had a luftkappe and separate runt setup and says the smashpot is superior in of the top sensitity, sensitivity overall and support VS the double positive chamber solutions.


Nothing feels like a coil. The closest you can get with air springs is either massive negative chamber (Vorsprung Secus) or a well setup 3 chamber.
My Mezzer and my Fox 36 with Secus graph out almost identical.

IMO simply running chart pressures is not going to work perfectly for anyone. I haven't modelled up or measured a Runt. I do have an SD components DVC kicking around somewhere.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

SMP11 said:


> Please do tell your reasoning why. I'd love to know more about why that would be superior.
> I'm trying to make a decision here soon so I'm just trying to learn more. Thanks!


Superior than the luftkappe/runt for sure. You can't beat the lack of friction and linear rate of a coil for straight up bump performance. Where the Era sits between those 2 I can't really be sure, but it must be close to one of the best factory air springs you can get


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a coil converted 36 and yes it was more plush and comfortable for general trail riding, but the ERA is the better race/at the limit fork to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

It is important to remember that while the ERA does use a dual positive chamber air spring like the runt it also employs a coil element that makes a significant difference in initial stroke sensitivity and small bump compliance.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

TazMini said:


> I had a coil converted 36 and yes it was more plush and comfortable for general trail riding, but the ERA is the better race/at the limit fork to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But did someone have a smashpot with tuning cartridge as avy, TFT or something else?


----------



## FortheloveofEnduro (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, 
I've installed a Storia v3 and Era fork on my SB150. The Storia is in a league of its own straight out of the box. The fork I'm struggling a bit with... 

Pressure/sag is right, rebound seems right, yet I'm getting massive arm pump, much more than on the Fox 36 & 38 I have on other bikes. I tried opening HSC but it just resulted in bottom-outs and eating through travel. Want to get the basics right before I start playing with the ++ chamber (also noted unsatisfactory support in midstroke for pre-loading etc).

I weigh appx 95kg and ride very rooty/rocky terrain. 

Any pointers?


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

FortheloveofEnduro said:


> Hi,
> I've installed a Storia v3 and Era fork on my SB150. The Storia is in a league of its own straight out of the box. The fork I'm struggling a bit with...
> 
> Pressure/sag is right, rebound seems right, yet I'm getting massive arm pump, much more than on the Fox 36 & 38 I have on other bikes. I tried opening HSC but it just resulted in bottom-outs and eating through travel. Want to get the basics right before I start playing with the ++ chamber (also noted unsatisfactory support in midstroke for pre-loading etc).
> ...


I had a similar experience. I just sent mine back to SS for evaluation. Seemed like no matter what I did setting wise it was harsh. I'm coming off a mezzer for a year and also had a few weeks on a 38 prior too. It was more an impulse buy, I love the mezzer and figured this one was worth a try. I found the 38 to be a little better than the mezzer for small bump but the mezzer better everywhere else. Was looking to see if maybe the era would be the best of both worlds. I hope there's something wrong with it because at this point I would take the mezzer or 38 over the era. I'll see what they find on warranty and try it again but if it isn't drastically better than my initial impression I'll be unloading it on pb and going back to the mezzer.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

jimarin said:


> I had a similar experience. I just sent mine back to SS for evaluation. Seemed like no matter what I did setting wise it was harsh. I'm coming off a mezzer for a year and also had a few weeks on a 38 prior too. It was more an impulse buy, I love the mezzer and figured this one was worth a try. I found the 38 to be a little better than the mezzer for small bump but the mezzer better everywhere else. Was looking to see if maybe the era would be the best of both worlds. I hope there's something wrong with it because I would take the mezzer or 38 over the era. I'll see what they find on warranty and try it again but if it isn't drastically better than my initial impression I'll be unloading it on pb and going back to the mezzer.


Similar experience to me. I have a couple of Mezzers and the only thing lacking is small bump compliance. 
The 38 on my new bike has better small bump compliance but the Mezzers feels better everywhere else. 
The 38 feels like an oversized trail fork. The Mezzer feels like a race fork. The Mezzer is more tiring over a day.
I had an Era hoping it would be the best at everything but it became harsh after only a short time and was returned to EXT. They replaced the fork and apparently it was a bushing/lubrication issue. Tight and highly polished bushing surfaces don't hold the oil well so it was binding and becoming sticky, creating a spiking feeling.
I didn't persevere with the ERA, something so expensive should just work so I moved on. Great fork with lots of potential but the lack of tech info on the fork and even keeping the servicing docs unpublished to stop home mechs servicing the fork is annoying at best.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Some tuners offer friction tuning, which I did and now the mezzer is the smoothest fork I ever tried. Did not cost much. If you live in Europe I recommend you DZ Suspension. Shim tuning, another hsc spring and friction tuning is offered for a very good price and it rises the mezzer one level up. 
My era in the other bike feels more and more spiky, too. Will send it in soon


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

FortheloveofEnduro said:


> Hi,
> I've installed a Storia v3 and Era fork on my SB150. The Storia is in a league of its own straight out of the box. The fork I'm struggling a bit with...
> 
> Pressure/sag is right, rebound seems right, yet I'm getting massive arm pump, much more than on the Fox 36 & 38 I have on other bikes. I tried opening HSC but it just resulted in bottom-outs and eating through travel. Want to get the basics right before I start playing with the ++ chamber (also noted unsatisfactory support in midstroke for pre-loading etc).
> ...


First ride on mine yesterday. The fork came set up for my weight. I got the same results on my first run.
I to out one click HSC 2 psi out of the main chamber and added it to the secondary. Suttle changes but drastically changed the fork. I'm coming from an avy tuned coil lyrik and am impressed.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

To the guys which have this spiking issue with their era.... Is it insensitive and difficult to get moving in general or only during fast repeated or square edged hits?


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

bansaiman said:


> To the guys which have this spiking issue with their era.... Is it insensitive and difficult to get moving in general or only during fast repeated or square edged hits?


In my case kind of both. It seems a bit sticky, in a way I've seen on some other forks. If you press down around sag or a little past, and then lightly press harder, it won't move. If You keep pressing harder it will move to another point where it does the same. for comparison on the mezzer and 38 that does not happen. if you even slightly increase pressure applied, they move incrementally not in a notchy fashion. Kind of hard to explain but hopefully that makes sense. Also repetitive square hits at speed it feels totally out of control. I feel like I tried a very wide range of settings and was unable to get it to feel as controlled as either a mezzer or 38. On both of those I ended up tweaking settings but even just at recommended they felt pretty damn good. Will see what they find but I suspect minimally the bushings are too tight.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

jimarin said:


> Will see what they find but I suspect minimally the bushings are too tight.


You described what my Era was doing before they burnished the bushings and sent back. That made my fork much more responsive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

High speed edge hits highlighted the spiking feeling greatly for me.


----------



## FortheloveofEnduro (Jun 24, 2021)

I kind of went back to start and then did what @Cerberus75 did. I deflated both chambers, refilled to a slightly lower than from factory (PSI corresponding 5-10kg less than I weigh), tested it on a somewhat blown out (rooty, rocky and full of braking bumps) bikepark trail, opened HSC 2 clicks and voila - big difference. I'm still not certain that this thing beats my Fox 38 Factory on small bump compliance but its certainly much better than before.

I'll likely be sending it back to check bushings as I still think it should be running smoother.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I stored my bike bike upside down like suggested and it made a huge difference in small bump sensitivity. The fork is great when going fast and hard. Today it was pretty good over tech climbs as well. I thing I'll be messing around with pressure a bit. Since I'm not even 20% sag at my settings.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I dropped the pressure in the min chamber to 65psi so 5lbs less than starting/suggested. Small bump was great. I'm getting pretty impressed with this fork. I'm coming off an Avy Yari with Push coil. Which I think is amazing. I just think the Era requires a lot of patience to tune it.


----------



## bigbrett (Jul 28, 2020)

TraxFactory said:


> What ERA settings you settle with?
> 
> I am your weight so curious. Just mounted up my ERA.


Sorry for late reply, I am still on recommended pressures with 9/8/12 HSC/LSC/REB (from closed)


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Still down 5psi in the main chamber 2psi more in the secondary and having the bike upside-down for at least 5min pre-ride has been working very well. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone experienced top out noise when popping your front wheel off the ground? when the bike is upside down i can hold the fork arch while moving it up and down, it will make that top out sound. is this normal?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Also, for the Love of God will someone PLEASE make a service video on exactly the steps to do a lowers service. its not straightforward like RockShox. Really figured someone would have made one by now.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

EXT ERA Fork


Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the EXT ERA Fork




www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> EXT ERA Fork
> 
> 
> Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the EXT ERA Fork
> ...


Link doesn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Link worked fine for me. Worst case, just go over to VitalMtb's homepage. Interesting review and touches on some things that have been mentioned in this thread. Sounds like it performs very well, just in a different way than other forks.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone experienced top out noise when popping your front wheel off the ground? when the bike is upside down i can hold the fork arch while moving it up and down, it will make that top out sound. is this normal?


Yes, got the same noise. German dealer says, that a common problem. With my next service he´ll add some kind of additional pad or ring or something in the ++ chamber to prevent the noise.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like Johan (Vital reviewer) also ended up running 5psi less than the chart for his weight. And said he had to really drop the ++ a lot when running it shorter travel.

I recently dropped mine to 5psi under the chart (57.5 + for ~172 lbs), with their suggested rebound and compression settings, but down at only 63 ++ (110%). I'm still not bottoming out but the traction like this is insane. I'm going to leave the damper alone now, and continue to see how low I can drop the ramp chamber.


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

Still planning a Dream build based on the EXT Era but now I am curious about the Öhlins new fork Vital is saying to currently test (in the review commentaries)


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have run as 140 and 160mm. The best few things about the fork. 

1. You can tune it so many ways
2. The mid stroke support is unmatched
3. The Vital review is right. Push it as hard as you want. 
4. Very plush once you get the settings right. The initial recommendations are for racing and super aggressive rides. 
5. Stiff 

Recommendations
1. The hitch in the mid stroke is a new phenomenon. Once I felt it and experienced how well it works, I am hooked. 
2. Read and understand what the ++ and + actually do. It makes sense. Don’t let your ego keep the pressures too high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cesjr (Jul 13, 2011)

I’ve been riding an EXT Era on my Pivot Switchblade V2 for a few months now. A month ago I added a Storia V3 mainly because the DPX2 required warranty service and Fox was booked for weeks. My short review is - this is the first front and rear suspension I’ve ridden that actually seems to deliver what mtb suspension promises. I wish everything I’ve ridden worked like this or does so in the future, at a lower and more accessible price. Maybe some of it does. To be clear, I’ve not ridden much of the new competition like a Lyrik, Grip2 36, Zeb or 38. Never had a Mezzer which probably was my second choice to try. My last bike was a V1 Switchblade with a 2017 Fox 36 with the FIT4 damper that I struggled with. I had to run the pressures really low to avoid harshness and then it lacked support. My son does have a 160 Yari that I liked much better. I just serviced it, it runs pretty good, and I plan to upgrade the damper on it soon so that will be a good comparison. I also kept the Grip 1 36 that came on the Pivot Switchblade V2 to run on my hardtail at 140. It’s much better than my old 36. I probably won’t spend the money on the Grip 2 upgrade for it though. It’s a backup bike and loaner for friends. 

The ERA I’ve barely messed with. I set it up as recommended for a slightly lighter rider, that’s it. It’s my favorite component on my new bike by far. I’m running 45/70, 10 HSC, 10 LSC, 14 R from fully closed. I weigh 135-140 without gear. 

The Storia I have a 325 lb spring and run the recommended settings Suspension Syndicate provided. I will try a 350 spring soon but the 325 felt good. Like really smooth and plush compared to the air spring. Lots of traction. The DPX2 I was fine with but it felt a touch firm. I couldn’t reduce the compression because I didn’t have the factory one with the open mode adjustment. My shockwiz had recommended that but otherwise said my pressures and settings were good. Yes the Storia weighs more but it’s probably not coming off. The thing that really surprised me was how well the bike still pedals with the coil Storia. Maybe it’s the DW Link on the Pivot, which is known to be firm and efficient. Maybe the coil takes the edge off that design while it still pedals great. 

I wish the EXT suspension was lighter, it adds about a pound to the bike. But it’s a pretty light build with trail tires (XR4s), just under 31 with pedals. 

The new Switchblade is nice but it’s funny, the things I like the best on the new ride are (1) from EXT and (2) the light wheels I built (never had ones so light, they really accelerate, and I can get away with them given my weight). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

I am waiting for a Ripmo V2 with the Era and the Storia. The Ripmo and Switchblade DW suspension are really close so I should be happy from what you are saying. Vital MTB is hinting that the next Öhlins 38mm fork is close from release and perform maybe even better than the ERA. But I like to have both EXT shock and fork on my dream build.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

OldAndSlowDev said:


> Still planning a Dream build based on the EXT Era but now I am curious about the Öhlins new fork Vital is saying to currently test (in the review commentaries)


Of course I cannot tell how the öhlins will work, but I know that their service has not been the best in contrast to EXT's. They often had bushing issues as well and you really cannot service their damping cartridge, which is possible at the Era with a bit mechanical knowledge although they do not want you to service the damping BUT let you so small and air cartridge service. The era is probably not aas stiff as the 38 crowd or the mezzer but stiffer than a lyrik and you can use torque caps as well. You can travel it on your own and in a while they will certainly offer a coil upgrade as well.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I can only compare to a Zeb, but the Era feels as stiff to me (I run torque caps). That said, I am a larger ham fisted rider, so there might be more of a difference to the true hard chargers out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

So here it is ! The Era competitor is the Öhlins RXF 38 m.2 





What are your thoughts ?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

PinkBikes review made it sound plush but seemed to have issues in certain situations. Wasn’t a review that made me regret the Era for my riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

The spring force graphs are a good piece of work in the PB review. What I find interesting though, is the very small difference that can be found between Zeb, 38 and RFX38. One would assume that the added complexity of a dual-chamber positive air spring would bring a more pronounced positive effect and advantage compared to the single chambers used in Zeb and 38. 

It would be very interesting and nice piece of data to see ERA's spring measured in the same way.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

OldAndSlowDev said:


> So here it is ! The Era competitor is the Öhlins RXF 38 m.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is a 38mm 180mm fork a competitor for a 36mm fork?


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

The Era is a 36mm only but got a very sturdy Head crown that makes it really stiff so to me it can be compared to the 38mm more than to the 36mm. But it's just something I feel reading and watching reviews about the Era, no science behind that.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

FortheloveofEnduro said:


> I kind of went back to start and then did what @Cerberus75 did. I deflated both chambers, refilled to a slightly lower than from factory (PSI corresponding 5-10kg less than I weigh), tested it on a somewhat blown out (rooty, rocky and full of braking bumps) bikepark trail, opened HSC 2 clicks and voila - big difference. I'm still not certain that this thing beats my Fox 38 Factory on small bump compliance but its certainly much better than before.
> 
> I'll likely be sending it back to check bushings as I still think it should be running smoother.


I opened HSC by 2 more clicks, and now feel this fork is really starting to shine. Didn't seem to loose any support. But small bump to big bumps where smoothed out really nice.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

Has anyone of you guys heard about the different tunes for Era mentioned in the vitalmtb review? What do they change? How many different tunes are they offering? 
Cheers


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

fredmeister said:


> Has anyone of you guys heard about the different tunes for Era mentioned in the vitalmtb review? What do they change? How many different tunes are they offering?
> Cheers


I spoke to Suspension Syndicate last week and although they didn't explicitly say it, they hinted towards customization by EXT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

bogeydog said:


> I spoke to Suspension Syndicate last week and although they didn't explicitly say it, they hinted towards customization by EXT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meaning they will adjust the shim stack based on your weight and type of riding?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

bogeydog said:


> I spoke to Suspension Syndicate last week and although they didn't explicitly say it, they hinted towards customization by EXT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too, am curious!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I don’t know. However today, because I am facing a shoulder operation and won’t be pushing my bike hard for a while, have decided to put mine up for sale. 

It’s in excellent condition. But has a shorter steerer tube so you likely need to have a 100mm or less head tube. $1400


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan smith ext (Jul 25, 2021)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone experienced top out noise when popping your front wheel off the ground? when the bike is upside down i can hold the fork arch while moving it up and down, it will make that top out sound. is this normal?


I've just brought a pair and have set them up via some of the suggestions on this thread and I'm now finding a top out noise and feel when I slightly compressed the forks and raise the front wheel off the floor isit a normal thing for them to do or should I take them back to the shop I got them from?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I have not noticed this. Could it be explained by the small coil spring? I know my coil converted 36 made alot of racket at top out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan smith ext (Jul 25, 2021)

TazMini said:


> I have not noticed this. Could it be explained by the small coil spring? I know my coil converted 36 made alot of racket at top out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's is that, if I push and pull on the lowers arch it still feels and sound horrible like some thing is loose inside of the legs I can't post a video for some reason


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Create a warranty ticket through EXT's site. They will take care of you and/or advise where to take the fork to.

EXT Warranty


----------



## Ryan smith ext (Jul 25, 2021)

Jukka4130 said:


> Create a warranty ticket through EXT's site. They will take care of you and/or advise where to take the fork to.
> 
> EXT Warranty


They are only 2 days old and have never been ridden on I was just asking if it is normal to get this sound before I took them back to the shop but thanks I will get them sent back ASAP


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ryan smith ext said:


> They are only 2 days old and have never been ridden on I was just asking if it is normal to get this sound before I took them back to the shop but thanks I will get them sent back ASAP


If this is with a wheel in it. Make sure the axel is properly tightened. It's easy to have to loose and the hub move a little.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Have a few rides on my new Era, and I think I have the settings pretty close. Previously on my Rascal I has a 140mm 36 Factory. That fork was dialed. Loved by a local suspension guru, set up with a Shockwiz. 

I have run the gamut of forks in my life. Manitou, Marzocchi, Rock Shox, & Fox. Also fortunate to have buddies who make a living on the service side for some of those companies, so I am confident my suspension is typically set up properly.

Even with the 36 preforming to its best, I always felt it was holding the bike back. Full disclosure, the ask of the set-up is not typical trail rides, but bike parks, and gnarly steeps. Not exactly 140mm territory.

Enter the Era. I am consciously trying to be a skeptic, not become a fan boy, or drink the koolaid. I don't want a $2000 aftermarket fork.

For my style of riding (I tend to be heavy on the fork), the Era has really made a difference (trying to not use 'game changer'). The Era's ability to control 3 different phases of travel independently is incredible. 

The small bump, and multiple hit sensitivity compares to my old dual crown, open bath coils. 

Staying high in its travel, and mid-stroke support has improved my cornering more than anything else I have tried. Suddenly, all the coaching, practice, adjustments came together.

Ramp Up & bottom out, or lack of. It's like someone is catching me with the softest hands on hard hits. My local go-to (Sluice on Floyd) has a couple drops that always result in a hard 36 bottom out. No matter how harsh I tried to make the landings, the Era provided a pillowy soft return to earth, and leaves some room to spare (still need to adjust that bit I think).

Couple drawbacks... Steep climbs require more work to keep the front end down, as it sits higher in the travel, and now I feel the rear needs to be upgraded with an EXT to match.

My body has a lot of rough miles on it, and it gets pretty beat up on a shorter travel rig. I have been contemplating replacing the Rascal with a longer travel bike, but have struggled to find something that is as much fun to ride. 

The biggest boon for me has been how my body feels. I have disks degenerating in my lower back, one surgically repaired hip, and a requirement for a second. I am way less sore the day after. I can only imagine how a Storia on the rear will help with this.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

NS-NV said:


> I can only imagine how a Storia on the rear will help with this.


Do it! The Hydraulic bottom out on the Storia is so good. Get a 'pillow' for both ends of the bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

TazMini said:


> Do it! The Hydraulic bottom out on the Storia is so good. Get a 'pillow' for both ends of the bike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working on it. Might need a "help a broken-down, middle aged dude enjoy mountain biking even more' GoFundMe page tho....


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

NS-NV said:


> Have a few rides on my new Era, and I think I have the settings pretty close. Previously on my Rascal I has a 140mm 36 Factory. That fork was dialed. Loved by a local suspension guru, set up with a Shockwiz.
> 
> I have run the gamut of forks in my life. Manitou, Marzocchi, Rock Shox, & Fox. Also fortunate to have buddies who make a living on the service side for some of those companies, so I am confident my suspension is typically set up properly.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Banged up, heavy on the fork and have nerve damage in my hands from powerlifting. I can't find fault with the fork. Every time I tweak it( I only change one thing per ride) it just gets better. I'm on the same suspension platform (Canfield Lithium) the Storia is really nice paring with the fork.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

I’m having some trouble getting my 170 travel era even at a good starting point. Suspecting my shock pump could be reading high... but I’m stuck with my own for the next few days of riding so I’ll have to figure it out. Anyway I’m about 170-175 and started at 97 and 63 psi. I was using maybe a tiny bit more than half travel. Considering that it didn’t feel terrible.
Dropped it to about 88 and 57. Still not using the last 2-3 inches though it was a more mellow trail. Took 2 clicks out from recommended on lsc and hsc. It also feels harsh on the hands.
im a pretty aggressive rider and can always make a fork bottom if I want but not this.

going by sag I’m sitting a little high, though I always run less sag. im wondering if I should keep the ++ where it’s at and just lower the +? Considering the the + effects the beginning stroke and the curve of the whole stroke.
OR another issue I’ve run into in the past with rock shox is what felt like beginning stroke harshness from running too little pressure So basically it’s dynamic ride height was low sitting at the ramp up (harsher) part of the stroke. I’ve fixed that with higher pressure and less tokens. I don’t think that’s going on here but maybe something with the relatioNaboo between the two chambers?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> I'm having some trouble getting my 170 travel era even at a good starting point. Suspecting my shock pump could be reading high... but I'm stuck with my own for the next few days of riding so I'll have to figure it out. Anyway I'm about 170-175 and started at 97 and 63 psi. I was using maybe a tiny bit more than half travel. Considering that it didn't feel terrible.
> Dropped it to about 88 and 57. Still not using the last 2-3 inches though it was a more mellow trail. Took 2 clicks out from recommended on lsc and hsc. It also feels harsh on the hands.
> im a pretty aggressive rider and can always make a fork bottom if I want but not this.
> 
> ...


Same weight. Im on the same pressure. I I stated messing with HSC. I ride a lot of chunky trails and started with 2 clicks from open. I can bottom out the fork on really big hits and drops but don't feel it. One more click and I have 1/2 left. Each click give a noticeable difference.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Cerberus75 said:


> Same weight. Im on the same pressure. I I stated messing with HSC. I ride a lot of chunky trails and started with 2 clicks from open. I can bottom out the fork on really big hits and drops but don't feel it. One more click and I have 1/2 left. Each click give a noticeable difference.


Ok wow I'm at I believe 11 from closed on hsc. I think there's about 20 clicks? I'll try going closer to open. Almost every fork I've had I run at full open or add a click or two for some trails. 
where are you with lsc and rebound?I'm at 11 from closed lsc, and slowed the rebound a click from recommended.
have you tried less pressure in the ++ chamber only? It seems like it moves through the first few inches pretty easily but there's lot of resistance in the middle


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> Ok wow I'm at I believe 11 from closed on hsc. I think there's about 20 clicks? I'll try going closer to open. Almost every fork I've had I run at full open or add a click or two for some trails.
> where are you with lsc and rebound?I'm at 11 from closed lsc, and slowed the rebound a click from recommended.
> have you tried less pressure in the ++ chamber only? It seems like it moves through the first few inches pretty easily but there's lot of resistance in the middle


10 or 11 from close for LSC less ++ you start to loose the great mid stroke support. I when back up and started to change the HSC.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

NS-NV said:


> Have a few rides on my new Era, and I think I have the settings pretty close. Previously on my Rascal I has a 140mm 36 Factory. That fork was dialed. Loved by a local suspension guru, set up with a Shockwiz.
> 
> I have run the gamut of forks in my life. Manitou, Marzocchi, Rock Shox, & Fox. Also fortunate to have buddies who make a living on the service side for some of those companies, so I am confident my suspension is typically set up properly.
> 
> ...


Can recommend the Italian MDE bikes with vpp rear end. They are so great to ride. Just ordered the new 29er to ride mullet. Not arrived yet but I regretted selling the DAMPER 650 B 2019. It is so much fun to ride and a versatile rig. Hope the 2021 rides at least as well


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ryan smith ext said:


> I don't think it's is that, if I push and pull on the lowers arch it still feels and sound horrible like some thing is loose inside of the legs I can't post a video for some reason


Just got my fork back from EXT. Mine was doing exactly what you described. They said it was the small coil in the negative air chamber that had broken. They didnt explain why or what caused this tho. Hopefully this isn't going to be a recurring issue


----------



## Wander512 (Jul 10, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> Also, for the Love of God will someone PLEASE make a service video on exactly the steps to do a lowers service. its not straightforward like RockShox. Really figured someone would have made one by now.


OK it's been a month, anyone have any info? It seems silly to ship a fork out for lowers when there's so few service locations for just a lowers service. I understand a full service, partly, but come on.

On this note, anyone have a good source for EXT oils to use in US?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> Just got my fork back from EXT. Mine was doing exactly what you described. They said it was the small coil in the negative air chamber that had broken. They didnt explain why or what caused this tho. Hopefully this isn't going to be a recurring issue


Happend to me twice. Second spring lasted 2 rides. So pissed right now.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I searched back through this thread and concluded that changing the travel requires sending the fork back for dealer service. True?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

GlazedHam said:


> I searched back through this thread and concluded that changing the travel requires sending the fork back for dealer service. True?


Everything involves sending it back to the dealer.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

springs said:


> Everything involves sending it back to the dealer.


Yeah, even changing the ++ pressure.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

GlazedHam said:


> I searched back through this thread and concluded that changing the travel requires sending the fork back for dealer service. True?


Yes, from talking to the USA Rep, there is a special tool required to remove the spacers, however it can be done as part of a regular service at no extra cost.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Glehsias said:


> Happend to me twice. Second spring lasted 2 rides. So pissed right now.


oh dang&#8230; do you have any idea what might have caused it? Are you a hard charger and ride aggressively?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> oh dang&#8230; do you have any idea what might have caused it? Are you a hard charger and ride aggressively?


I don't know. I'll talk to the dealer next week or so. He's on vacation. Nice timing. 
And in terms of hard charging: That's strange. On one hand I consider myself a medium fast rider. Doing some racing and riding black rated alpine trails comfortabely. 92kg ride ready. So I think I'm on the aggressive side of riding but not to crazy. 
On the other side I needed to lower the pressure in both chambers around 15PSI compared to the EXTs reccomendations to make ist feel nice which speaks for „soft" charging if you know what I mean. And I didn't bottom out. So in my head these two sides of things don't fit if that makes any sence.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Is there a relationship between HSC and Rebound adjustments? Ie I found myself adding 5 clicks of rebound on a super rowdy steep trail while at 2 clicks from Open on HSC. In hind sight would I have been better off adding HSC first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Wander512 said:


> OK it's been a month, anyone have any info? It seems silly to ship a fork out for lowers when there's so few service locations for just a lowers service. I understand a full service, partly, but come on.
> 
> On this note, anyone have a good source for EXT oils to use in US?


I emailed Suspension Syndicate and they sent over instructions for basic oil change and full lower service. Nothing crazy different from Fox/RS.

As for oil, same thing just hit up your reseller and they have kits that include oil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

TazMini said:


> I emailed Suspension Syndicate and they sent over instructions for basic oil change and full lower service. Nothing crazy different from Fox/RS.
> 
> As for oil, same thing just hit up your reseller and they have kits that include oil.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post it for all to see?


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Cerberus75 said:


> 10 or 11 from close for LSC less ++ you start to loose the great mid stroke support. I when back up and started to change the HSC.


Opening up the HSC to a few clicks from fully open helped a ton! Think my pressures are still a tad high. Still not using 1-2" of my travel on a trail where I definitely should be. I'll mess with pressures some more, but seems very odd how far off it is from recommended pressures/settings. I don't care who it is, nobody was gonna get more than half travel at stock settings at my weight.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

.


----------



## tkm16 (Apr 27, 2009)

Another lower leg service guide can be found here which includes the travel adjustment..



http://www.extremeshox.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/ERA_service_manual_LQ.pdf


----------



## tkm16 (Apr 27, 2009)

Some other useful links..



http://www.extremeshox.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Spare_parts_ERA_2.pdf




http://www.extremeshox.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/GA0563_SPARES.pdf


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> Opening up the HSC to a few clicks from fully open helped a ton! Think my pressures are still a tad high. Still not using 1-2" of my travel on a trail where I definitely should be. I'll mess with pressures some more, but seems very odd how far off it is from recommended pressures/settings. I don't care who it is, nobody was gonna get more than half travel at stock settings at my weight.


I'd start with 5psi under recommended. Than bracket down until you find what works for you. Just use the same pump. They can be off so listening to others air pressure might not work for you. My digital pump says my pressure is 57.5/89 I'm running 10 clicks from open LSC and 2 from open HSC. I'm 175lbs.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Since getting my ERA back from being serviced, i once again am just in awe of how well this thing handles rough terrain. I did a day at a shuttle bike park in Arkansas where the terrain is nothing but loose marble rocks and nasty rock gardens. I don't recall feeling any harshness or spikes. Upon reflection, i may need to mess with rebound a tad because i kept telling myself that it was because of the front tire but im thinking ill try slowing rebound a bit next time im out there in those same conditions. Like the above poster said, using the recommended pressures for ++ will not allow for full travel for me either.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

angieri918 said:


> Since getting my ERA back from being serviced, i once again am just in awe of how well this thing handles rough terrain. I did a day at a shuttle bike park in Arkansas where the terrain is nothing but loose marble rocks and nasty rock gardens. I don't recall feeling any harshness or spikes. Upon reflection, i may need to mess with rebound a tad because i kept telling myself that it was because of the front tire but im thinking ill try slowing rebound a bit next time im out there in those same conditions. Like the above poster said, using the recommended pressures for ++ will not allow for full travel for me either.


Leatherwood or Ponca/BOC? Either one requires a fork that works in both fast flow and drops-chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cerberus75 said:


> I'd start with 5psi under recommended. Than bracket down until you find what works for you. Just use the same pump. They can be off so listening to others air pressure might not work for you. My digital pump says my pressure is 57.5/89 I'm running 10 clicks from open LSC and 2 from open HSC. I'm 175lbs.


Have two rides now on my ERA, and yeah the recommended settings are "too much" for sure for me as well. Will back of the HSC first, but almost certainly will need to lower pressures as well. Just to confirm, are you 175 lbs ride ready with all the gear? Just trying to get a reference point, even though as you say pumps read what they read... Thanks!


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

TazMini said:


> Leatherwood or Ponca/BOC? Either one requires a fork that works in both fast flow and drops-chunk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leatherwood. It is so loose right now. Usually I can manage the marble-y corners fairly well and I'm able to hit those big swooping berms at high speeds with pretty much full confidence that my front end won't push out from under me. Wasn't getting that same confidence the past 2x I've been out there. So I have some more reflecting to do, possibly swapping the Wild Enduros for an Assegai/dhr or aggressor combo for the remainder of the year


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Roto599 said:


> Have two rides now on my ERA, and yeah the recommended settings are "too much" for sure for me as well. Will back of the HSC first, but almost certainly will need to lower pressures as well. Just to confirm, are you 175 lbs ride ready with all the gear? Just trying to get a reference point, even though as you say pumps read what they read... Thanks!


I'm 175lbs in riding gear. Sometimes up to 180lbs if I'm carrying 3l of water. But I can looses that in sweat so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm ~166 without gear, probably 172-173 with. Running my 160mm ERA 57.5+ 60.5++, 12 LSR, 11 LSC & HSC. (All from closed.)


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Well I bought a new nicer shock pump, found out my old one was way off so even though i thought i was running 10-15 psi under recommended, i was probably spot on recommended. so reset my pressures a few psi below recommended, recommended clicker settings, running what seems to be appropriate sag though on the side of less sag.

It felt better in the parking lot, just seemed smoother and easier to get it moving, felt active and easy to move it through a bit of its travel. On the trail it still felt like before, pretty harsh, opened up the LSC 2 clicks, and 1 from full open on HSC, better but still feels harsh on the hands on small and medium hits/chattery stuff. it just FEELS like tight bushings on the trail, the small quick impacts where it should be really active, it feels like they're going directly into the bars, though how smooth it feels in the parking lot would make me think its not tight bushings. basically the low speed movements, (parking lot) feel good and like very little stiction, but for the high speed movements it just doesnt feel very active.

Bigger hits feel pretty good, the fork feels like it moves a bit more and the mid stroke support is nice. still have a bit of travel left over and wouldnt mind it using a bit more.

I'll keep dropping the pressures and see how it goes.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I will say that the ERA has a different feel… some might call it harsh, but I say it has a very direct feel. Sorta like a high end sport car suspension. The ERA is I believe a performance/race fork first at the cost of some comfort. But you gain consistent and predictable behavior no matter how hard the fork is pushed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> Well I bought a new nicer shock pump, found out my old one was way off so even though i thought i was running 10-15 psi under recommended, i was probably spot on recommended. so reset my pressures a few psi below recommended, recommended clicker settings, running what seems to be appropriate sag though on the side of less sag.
> 
> It felt better in the parking lot, just seemed smoother and easier to get it moving, felt active and easy to move it through a bit of its travel. On the trail it still felt like before, pretty harsh, opened up the LSC 2 clicks, and 1 from full open on HSC, better but still feels harsh on the hands on small and medium hits/chattery stuff. it just FEELS like tight bushings on the trail, the small quick impacts where it should be really active, it feels like they're going directly into the bars, though how smooth it feels in the parking lot would make me think its not tight bushings. basically the low speed movements, (parking lot) feel good and like very little stiction, but for the high speed movements it just doesnt feel very active.
> 
> ...


I'd try dropping a few more PSI out of the main chamber. Than a few from the second chamber if still overly harsh.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

SA77 said:


> Well I bought a new nicer shock pump, found out my old one was way off so even though i thought i was running 10-15 psi under recommended, i was probably spot on recommended. so reset my pressures a few psi below recommended, recommended clicker settings, running what seems to be appropriate sag though on the side of less sag.
> 
> It felt better in the parking lot, just seemed smoother and easier to get it moving, felt active and easy to move it through a bit of its travel. On the trail it still felt like before, pretty harsh, opened up the LSC 2 clicks, and 1 from full open on HSC, better but still feels harsh on the hands on small and medium hits/chattery stuff. it just FEELS like tight bushings on the trail, the small quick impacts where it should be really active, it feels like they're going directly into the bars, though how smooth it feels in the parking lot would make me think its not tight bushings. basically the low speed movements, (parking lot) feel good and like very little stiction, but for the high speed movements it just doesnt feel very active.
> 
> ...


I hoghly reccommend dropping PSI lots, just to get a feel for what´s really too soft for yourself. I´m running 15 lower in both chambers than EXT says on normal hometrails. Bikepark is arounf 10 PSI lower.
Additionally you could try making the fork more linear with a factor in the range of 1,2-1,3 of tha + chaber. worked for me. befor I lowered + a bunch and ++ only a little an ran into th eprogression wall, which felt harsh.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Yeah I’ll give that a go, my trails are full of non stop small-medium sharp edge hits lots of loose gravel/dust and occasional big chunky sections so I need a fork that’s really active on the chatter and loose stuff to maintain grip but have decent mid-end stroke support for the real big boulder hits.
It feels like it’s easy to go through a lot of travel in the parking lot but in action it feels like it’s not using any


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

TazMini said:


> I will say that the ERA has a different feel&#8230; some might call it harsh, but I say it has a very direct feel. Sorta like a high end sport car suspension. The ERA is I believe a performance/race fork first at the cost of some comfort. But you gain consistent and predictable behavior no matter how hard the fork is pushed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my experience at all. It was easy for me to set it up more supportive than my 38 was, yet noticeably suppler/more comfortable. Dropped 5 psi off both chambers compared to their recommendations. Run rebound a tad faster (1-2 clicks) than their recommendation for that pressure. Compression depends on what I'm riding but I run a good bit more open than their recommendation.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

A nice and well-written review can be found on the Blister site. Goes a lot further in the technical details than any other review so far.

Blisterreview.com - EXT ERA fork


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

So been messing with it at lower pressures. I’m about 8-9 psi lower than recommended in the ++ chamber and 7-8 psi lower in the +. 
I’ve ran the clickers 
, depending on what I though I was feeling at:
10lsc, 12hsc, 12 rebound
11lsc, 9hsc 10 rebound 
8lsc 8hsc 10 rebound.
I haven’t tried opening up the hsc all the way like I did before at more pressure.

honestly it feels the same, If not worse. Small pebble/golf ball size stuff might feel a little more supple, but small roots, softball/football size and bigger hits still feel harsh, and I’m still not using the last 2 1/2-3” of travel. It still has that sensation of hits going directly into the bars, and then the suspension moves. Not the suspension soaking it up initially. And big hits I just heat a thud and it’s a harsh impact. Still feels worse than my pike with 20mm less travel.
I think I’ll try one more ride at the same pressure and open up the hsc a bunch, to determine if it’s the lower pressures, or closer to recommended HSC settings that made it feel harsher.

my other thought, since I’m not using full travel (which I don’t mind but I feel like I shouldn’t have 3” of travel left on rides that bottom other forks) and since lower pressures seemed to make it harsher if anything. That the initial + chamber travel might be fine, hence why on real small bumps it feels active. But once the ++ starts to engage that’s where the harshness is coming from.

so maybe I should try running normal + pressure and very low ++?
The higher the + relative to ++ the later the ++ will activate though. Or do I have that backwards?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> So been messing with it at lower pressures. I'm about 8-9 psi lower than recommended in the ++ chamber and 7-8 psi lower in the +.
> I've ran the clickers
> , depending on what I though I was feeling at:
> 10lsc, 12hsc, 12 rebound
> ...


 Think of the ++ like volume spacers. More pressure ramps up the mid stroke and end stroke. Open up the HSC than mess with pressures. Once you have it acting the way you want it add HSC to prevent harsh bottom outs. I would run you HSC numbers for flowy Park suff. In chunk I have min 2 clicks from open for drops and some G outs.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

SA77 said:


> So been messing with it at lower pressures. I'm about 8-9 psi lower than recommended in the ++ chamber and 7-8 psi lower in the +.
> I've ran the clickers
> , depending on what I though I was feeling at:
> 10lsc, 12hsc, 12 rebound
> ...


In my case it got better by running a lot lower ++ pressure. Just go an try it out. I startet with only 5 PSI more in ++ than in + and worked my way up adding 5 PSI ++ every ride. Only bummer, you need to release + air completely to adjust ++. But that´s like 15sec time to spent.
In numbers: I´m 92kg ride ready. EXT says 75+/115++. I run 60+ for normal trail riding. And then I startet testing with 60+/65++, next run 60+/70++ and so on till I settled with 60+/80++ for Enduro ish riding. Bikepark riding with huge drops >3m I run 65+/90++.
I never met someone who´s been even close to EXTs recomendations. Even my dealer says they are way to firm for 95% of us weekend worriors. So I put my ego aside and started adjusting pressures by feel. Takes some time though.

Edit: Regarding the + and ++ function, let me try to explain.
As long as the + pressure is lower than ++, you basically riding the fork with a smaller air chamber because the ++ is not engaged yet. Which means the smaller volume ramps up quickly. Once the + pressure reaches ++, you use ++ chamber, too. Your total air volume increses and the ramp up curve flattens a little bit. That makes for a nice mid stroke support without having a too big ramp up and not using full travel.
the more ++ pressure you run, the later you use the full air volume of the whole positive chamber. So you use the big ramp up in the smaller + chamber longer before ++ is engaged an the curve flattens.
The other way around. The lower the ++ is relaitve to + (but still higher pressure in ++ of course), the earlier you use full volume and the less mid stroke support und end stroke progression you have. I found that a good thing. I found my mid stroke support was way to high and resulted in harshness over chunk. And even if you run ++ only a bit higher than + you will naturally still have progression due to the physics of compressing air. I had to get that straight in my head first because somehow I thought, if + and ++ is to close together I won´t have progression at all. But no, that´s not how it works.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Cerberus75 said:


> Think of the ++ like volume spacers. More pressure ramps up the mid stroke and end stroke.


Absolutely right. That´s the short way to think abput it, when adjusting on the fly.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Glehsias said:


> In my case it got better by running a lot lower ++ pressure. Just go an try it out. I startet with only 5 PSI more in ++ than in + and worked my way up adding 5 PSI ++ every ride. Only bummer, you need to release + air completely to adjust ++. But that´s like 15sec time to spent.
> In numbers: I´m 92kg ride ready. EXT says 75+/115++. I run 60+ for normal trail riding. And then I startet testing with 60+/65++, next run 60+/70++ and so on till I settled with 60+/80++ for Enduro ish riding. Bikepark riding with huge drops >3m I run 65+/90++.
> I never met someone who´s been even close to EXTs recomendations. Even my dealer says they are way to firm for 95% of us weekend worriors. So I put my ego aside and started adjusting pressures by feel. Takes some time though.
> 
> ...


Yeah. My + and ++ is about 25psi different. It gets rid of the wallow most air springs have in the mid stroke. Still supportive but flying through chunk the bars aren't giving me too much feedback.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Glehsias said:


> In my case it got better by running a lot lower ++ pressure. Just go an try it out. I startet with only 5 PSI more in ++ than in + and worked my way up adding 5 PSI ++ every ride. Only bummer, you need to release + air completely to adjust ++. But that´s like 15sec time to spent.
> In numbers: I´m 92kg ride ready. EXT says 75+/115++. I run 60+ for normal trail riding. And then I startet testing with 60+/65++, next run 60+/70++ and so on till I settled with 60+/80++ for Enduro ish riding. Bikepark riding with huge drops >3m I run 65+/90++.
> I never met someone who´s been even close to EXTs recomendations. Even my dealer says they are way to firm for 95% of us weekend worriors. So I put my ego aside and started adjusting pressures by feel. Takes some time though.
> 
> ...


good explanation! I'll give the lower ++ pressure a go. I'm just confused how anyone could ride the fork at recommended settings, especially reading the reviews that talk about how supple it is. On big hits it feels like I'm riding a rigid or something.

If you do happen to fill the + higher than ++, you'd just take all the air out of both and fill in the correct order again right? Or is there something else you'd need to do? I may have had higher pressure in the + at one point but Im pretty sure it was just a bad connection to the shock pump and it was reading hose pressure. And I've since completely emptied both chambers since


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

SA77 said:


> good explanation! I'll give the lower ++ pressure a go. I'm just confused how anyone could ride the fork at recommended settings, especially reading the reviews that talk about how supple it is. On big hits it feels like I'm riding a rigid or something.
> 
> If you do happen to fill the + higher than ++, you'd just take all the air out of both and fill in the correct order again right? Or is there something else you'd need to do? I may have had higher pressure in the + at one point but Im pretty sure it was just a bad connection to the shock pump and it was reading hose pressure. And I've since completely emptied both chambers since


Yes, releasing both chambers and refilling it in correct order should be fine.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Just make sure to always have more pressure in the (++) chamber than the (+) when changing the pressures. As for the recommended settings being too stiff I would agree that yeah for many people it is but you would be surprised how many people find it works really well and some are even running higher pressures.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ya I’m definitely not having the issues these guys are having. I’m able to adjust pressure in + for feel and ride height without having to worry about harshness


----------



## Ñapancha (Nov 10, 2020)

SA77 said:


> good explanation! I'll give the lower ++ pressure a go. I'm just confused how anyone could ride the fork at recommended settings, especially reading the reviews that talk about how supple it is. On big hits it feels like I'm riding a rigid or something.
> 
> If you do happen to fill the + higher than ++, you'd just take all the air out of both and fill in the correct order again right? Or is there something else you'd need to do? I may have had higher pressure in the + at one point but Im pretty sure it was just a bad connection to the shock pump and it was reading hose pressure. And I've since completely emptied both chambers since


I have the same experience with my Zeb with a Runt.... the initial recommend setting was 50+ & 100++..... but i end using 50+ & 60 ++


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Went down to 58 80, (65/100 recommenced. Small improvement, more willing to use travel, now I’ve got 2” of unused travel on pretty gnarly trails vs 3” before. Then tried 55-75. Felt the same. Opened up both compression knobs one click from fully open(was at 2 clicks from open hsc, 10-12 clicks in lsc depending. No difference. 

It doesn’t have that harsh middle of travel thud that it did before, but it’s sharp square impact performance is still pretty bad. 

Opening up the hsc almost all the way has made the biggest difference out of everything. 

Think I’ll try 58-70 tomorrow, and all the clicker settings. I’m still concerned it could be hitting the ramp up too soon. So I don’t want to go crazy low with + pressure. 

One thought, I haven’t messed with rebound much, just a click or two from recommended in both directions. Think I’m at 10 or 11 right now. I’m worst at dialing in rebound, maybe try slowing it down a bit? It obviously has no problem riding high, wonder if some harshness is the rebound. I just don’t wanna slow it too much cause I’m riding so much repetitive sharp hit type stuff.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

SA77 said:


> Went down to 58 80, (65/100 recommenced. Small improvement, more willing to use travel, now I've got 2" of unused travel on pretty gnarly trails vs 3" before. Then tried 55-75. Felt the same. Opened up both compression knobs one click from fully open(was at 2 clicks from open hsc, 10-12 clicks in lsc depending. No difference.
> 
> It doesn't have that harsh middle of travel thud that it did before, but it's sharp square impact performance is still pretty bad.
> 
> ...


With that low of pressure and that much travel left either we have very different definitions of rough trails or there's something wrong with your fork. Could very well be that you have the tight busing issue that's been mentioned, would explain the harshness. Especially with that low of pressure I just can't imagine the fork feeling harsh. Mine feels super supple and great all around and I'm just a touch under recommended. Also this is assuming you're running at 170, If you're running shorter travel I know the settings are going to be very different.


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been riding mine for a while now. The damper seems good, but man, the fork is not as plush as I had expected. Having to use the supplied lube each ride is a hassle, and the noticeable improvement it makes seems more like a band aid that a feature.

I got back on my other bike, running a Smashpot 36 the other day, and it's just a better fork all round hands down. The only two places the ERA seems definitely better is the steering (I'll put this down to the torque caps) and the weight (which isn't overly important). I do think the ERA CSU is likely to prove much more robust, it's a great design and my 36 _is _on a new CSU.

The ERA deserves more time getting set up perfected and trying to sort the stiction, but so far I'd say it's a really good fork, but not a great one - and at the price, it really needs to be great. If it doesn't markedly improve I'll sell it and either Smaspot a 36 or try a Selva Coil or Helm Coil.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Boing said:


> I've been riding mine for a while now. The damper seems good, but man, the fork is not as plush as I had expected. Having to use the supplied lube each ride is a hassle, and the noticeable improvement it makes seems more like a band aid that a feature.
> 
> I got back on my other bike, running a Smashpot 36 the other day, and it's just a better fork all round hands down. The only two places the ERA seems definitely better is the steering (I'll put this down to the torque caps) and the weight (which isn't overly important). I do think the ERA CSU is likely to prove much more robust, it's a great design and my 36 _is _on a new CSU.
> 
> The ERA deserves more time getting set up perfected and trying to sort the stiction, but so far I'd say it's a really good fork, but not a great one - and at the price, it really needs to be great. If it doesn't markedly improve I'll sell it and either Smaspot a 36 or try a Selva Coil or Helm Coil.


You might be having similar issues to me, just not a "plush" fork in any way at all, I've had 140 and 150 travel forks that had much better compliance than this at 170. I've tried enough settings that I think it has to be one of the forks that had the tight bushing issue.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Boing said:


> I've been riding mine for a while now. The damper seems good, but man, the fork is not as plush as I had expected. Having to use the supplied lube each ride is a hassle, and the noticeable improvement it makes seems more like a band aid that a feature.
> 
> I got back on my other bike, running a Smashpot 36 the other day, and it's just a better fork all round hands down. The only two places the ERA seems definitely better is the steering (I'll put this down to the torque caps) and the weight (which isn't overly important). I do think the ERA CSU is likely to prove much more robust, it's a great design and my 36 _is _on a new CSU.
> 
> The ERA deserves more time getting set up perfected and trying to sort the stiction, but so far I'd say it's a really good fork, but not a great one - and at the price, it really needs to be great. If it doesn't markedly improve I'll sell it and either Smaspot a 36 or try a Selva Coil or Helm Coil.


Have you tried just flipping the bike upside down for 5 min? Once set up right it's a great air fork, buy its still air. I doubt that any air fork will ever match coil in initial plushness and consistency.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

I ended up selling mine. I had even sent it back to suspension syndicate for a once over because I was dissapointed by how it felt. It just felt clunky in comparsion to the other forks I'd been riding. Small bump was mediocre at best. I've spoken to others who really like the EXT and some that felt exaclty how I do about it. For me both the Mezzer and 38 are better forks. My Mezzer got a creaky crown so I'm on a runted 38 right now and its really good. Small bump like I had hoped I would have from the EXT. I'm a huge fan of the 3 air chamber system (on my 5th fork with it now), I was just really suprised the EXT wasn't better than the others I had time on.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Cerberus75 said:


> Have you tried just flipping the bike upside down for 5 min? Once set up right it's a great air fork, buy its still air. I doubt that any air fork will ever match coil in initial plushness and consistency.


yep done that quite a bit, makes a little difference but not huge


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

jimarin said:


> I ended up selling mine. I had even sent it back to suspension syndicate for a once over because I was dissapointed by how it felt. It just felt clunky in comparsion to the other forks I'd been riding. Small bump was mediocre at best. I've spoken to others who really like the EXT and some that felt exaclty how I do about it. For me both the Mezzer and 38 are better forks. My Mezzer got a creaky crown so I'm on a runted 38 right now and its really good. Small bump like I had hoped I would have from the EXT. I'm a huge fan of the 3 air chamber system (on my 5th fork with it now), I was just really suprised the EXT wasn't better than the others I had time on.


interesting you still had issues after sending it to suspension syndicate. did they make any changes? did you notice any improvement? I will say after a few more rides on some different trails, that at very high speed, as in 30-40mph straight line blasting, it feels good, and on one trail that was a little more "soft" with more round edge hits, ie rounded rocks and roots with softer more loamy soil, the fork felt good, but that makes any fork feel good.

It just makes no sense how this at 170 travel could be noticeably worse than a stock 150 pike. So i dont want to give up on it yet.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

They ended up swapping the damper but said they didn’t see anything wrong with it. Yea when I rode it at a place that was a little more forgiving it was not terrible but certainly not good. At my local bike park in typical summer conditions (blown out, lots of braking bumps, etc) it was pretty awful compared to both the mezzer and 38. I had hoped it to be like the mezzer with better small bump but it wasn’t.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

jimarin said:


> They ended up swapping the damper but said they didn't see anything wrong with it. Yea when I rode it at a place that was a little more forgiving it was not terrible but certainly not good. At my local bike park in typical summer conditions (blown out, lots of braking bumps, etc) it was pretty awful compared to both the mezzer and 38. I had hoped it to be like the mezzer with better small bump but it wasn't.


Yeah exactly, blown out conditions, braking bumps etc its been terrible.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

one other thought, in the parking lot, just pumping the fork through its travel, it feels very smooth, theres no point in the travel i can feel it sticking at all. but even dropping pressures as much as i have, sag has hardly changed if at all. Im wondering if ive got some kind of pressure equalization issue or something. 
ive had forks that have sticky spots in the travel, ie you push into the fork and it doesnt move then add a little more weight and it compresses like 3 inches. I've usually solved that with a good lower service and new seals. but I'm not sure if tight bushings should be creating that same stiction sensation?


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi guys, my first post here ! I've got 170 ERA on my GeoMetron G1 and have been on the learning curve for about 3 months. 
So far I've learned that it's really important to let the air out from the lowers - my fork was sucked in to 160mm! You simply push the ziptie under the upper seals, Compress the fork and you should hear the hissing noise.
Makes massive difference to fork performance. 

Another issue I had , I guess because because fork was sucked-in , I would not open the by-pass valve. Remedy for this was to pull hard on the bars while keeping a foot on the crown to full extension. 

I'm still experimenting with different settings, I'm 90kg fully loaded and run 50/80psi with HSC 6 from open, LSC 6 from open, and rebound 4 from open.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

LukasG1 said:


> Hi guys, my first post here ! I've got 170 ERA on my GeoMetron G1 and have been on the learning curve for about 3 months.
> So far I've learned that it's really important to let the air out from the lowers - my fork was sucked in to 160mm! You simply push the ziptie under the upper seals, Compress the fork and you should hear the hissing noise.
> Makes massive difference to fork performance.
> 
> ...


You made me just think of something, when i empty both chambers completely I still can't compress the fork all the way, it's hard to get lower than the last 3" of travel or so. I'm sure I could if sat on the bike and really forced it down. But about halfway down it starts getting hard to move. Not sure why I didn't think of that as a potential issue before.

I'll check but I don't think mine is sucked down


----------



## JAS03 (Sep 4, 2021)

jimarin said:


> I ended up selling mine. I had even sent it back to suspension syndicate for a once over because I was dissapointed by how it felt. It just felt clunky in comparsion to the other forks I'd been riding. Small bump was mediocre at best. I've spoken to others who really like the EXT and some that felt exaclty how I do about it. For me both the Mezzer and 38 are better forks. My Mezzer got a creaky crown so I'm on a runted 38 right now and its really good. Small bump like I had hoped I would have from the EXT. I'm a huge fan of the 3 air chamber system (on my 5th fork with it now), I was just really suprised the EXT wasn't better than the others I had time on.


This is really interesting discussion, im interested in purchasing an era (160 Ibis ripmo) i like the concept but at $2500 it would want to be a noticeable improvement over the 36 2021 grip2. Im thinking maybe a runt on 36 is a worthy try, or smash pot (but maybe a bit weighty) i like the look of the selva c but cant find much feedback. Interested in thoughts on this.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

JAS03 said:


> This is really interesting discussion, im interested in purchasing an era (160 Ibis ripmo) i like the concept but at $2500 it would want to be a noticeable improvement over the 36 2021 grip2. Im thinking maybe a runt on 36 is a worthy try, or smash pot (but maybe a bit weighty) i like the look of the selva c but cant find much feedback. Interested in thoughts on this.


I did that switch, however I had zero issues setting up my Era (140mm).

I am really happy with the upgrade. The biggest improvement to my ride experience has been less fatigue. I hit all the same stuff. I'm not magically better at it, but I'm not as beat up after long, chundery descents, or days at the bike park.

I'm not sure if I'd get the same bump in performance if I was replacing a 170mm Fox38, or similar.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

LukasG1 said:


> Hi guys, my first post here ! I've got 170 ERA on my GeoMetron G1 and have been on the learning curve for about 3 months.
> So far I've learned that it's really important to let the air out from the lowers - my fork was sucked in to 160mm! You simply push the ziptie under the upper seals, Compress the fork and you should hear the hissing noise.
> Makes massive difference to fork performance.
> 
> ...


Regarding the settings, that´s exactely my experience. I mean your + pressure is about 25 PSI lower than recommended, which seems lots. I run 55/75 PSI at 92kg fully kitted, so same story here.
I can´t stress enough how important it is to give a **** on the EXT table. Just bracked the pressures with a huge bracket, like 30PSI lower and maybe 10 PSI higher than recommended and find your sweet spot by typical bracketing method.
I feel like that only the real fast dudes get along with the recommendations. But how to quantify? Just for your idea: I´m a weekend worrier riding MTB every weekend and lots an vacation for about 6 years now. Some alpine Enduro races 3-5 times per year. Mostely I´m within the top 40% percent of the whole starting list. So I´m not too slow, but of course lightyears away from professional or event fast privateer speeds. And on top I prefer a slightly softer, more grip orientated suspension setup.
Before I felt like the fork was way to harsh on breaking bumps and mid sized rocks. Now it´s way better with the lower pressures.
And I ride less progressio now. Only factor 1,34 instead of the original 1,53, which makes the progression wall and the mid stroke support feel less hard. Before I hit the progression wall to hard for my liking. 
In the end these two setup ideas made the Era feel pretty good. Fortunately, because at the beginning I was kind of dissappointed.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I run way less than the chart as a intermediate+ rider, but once I figured out what to adjust, it's a much more well rounded fork than the big 3.

At 172 lbs ready to ride, I'm at 57.5+, 60.5++, 12 R, 11 LSC/HSC. I finish most rides with about a half inch or so of travel left, even when I land nose heavy from jumps and small (2'-3') drops. No arm pump, and great grip.

Drop + until you feel like it's at your typical / familiar sag range. Set rebound / compression based on that pressure off the chart. Then start dropping ++ until you're using a typical range of travel on your typical trails / riding style. As long as ++ is greater than +, it's ok! Now fine tune HSC and LSC off feel on same trails. HSC for harshness on big hits, LSC for support on berms & steeps/braking.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've yet to see a chart that's dead on for spring rate. The psi I've seen seem like they're for high speed hard landings on flow trails/ park type stuff. You have to adjust to your trails and preferences.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone burped the dust seals on this fork before? I was riding some fairly gnarly stuff this past weekend and noticed oil had leaked from my right stanchion. Haven’t had that happen before. Any thoughts?


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone burped the dust seals on this fork before? I was riding some fairly gnarly stuff this past weekend and noticed oil had leaked from my right stanchion. Haven't had that happen before. Any thoughts?


 Could it be that you had pressure in the lowers, and the air burped out with some oil? I had similar problems getting the ERA to not be harsh as some posters above, but the performance improved a lot (and had to increase pressures, albeit not to recommended levels) after I did the zip tie air release thing for the seals - and yes heard air hissing out from the lowers.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

So I had an interesting experience this weekend. I swapped bikes with a buddy for one lap. We're both riding bikes with 160mm ERAs, Storias in the back, very similar geometry, but he weighs maybe 15-20 lbs less. He's been running his pretty close to the recommended settings if you add his ebike's weight to him, I run mine much less. In that 1 lap down a trail that I ride several times a week, I bottomed his fork out (with an audible clack) on a small 3' drop which I've never bottomed mine out on.
His settings (approximately): 62.5+, 87++, 7 clicks from closed LSC & HSC
Mine: 57.5+, 60.5++, 11 clicks LSC & HSC

I'm really confused how this is even possible with such wildly different settings. He hadn't been riding much recently, so maybe his fork lost some air? We checked in the parking lot afterwards and it seemed like his might have dropped a couple psi, but nothing massive. Later I tried burping my fork with a zip tie and got nothing from the air side and maybe a little from the damper, but it still feels the same in my garage.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Andeh said:


> I'm really confused how this is even possible with such wildly different settings. He hadn't been riding much recently, so maybe his fork lost some air? We checked in the parking lot afterwards and it seemed like his might have dropped a couple psi, but nothing massive. Later I tried burping my fork with a zip tie and got nothing from the air side and maybe a little from the damper, but it still feels the same in my garage.


I mean there may be something wrong or maybe there was some air trapped. Looking at your previous post your ++ settings do seem very low. I'm 185 geared and running 65+ 100++ with full open compression on both dials (need to do more bracketing but its already so good I've been lazy lol) using all but 10-15mm on park rides. May drop ++ a bit, but even if I do your ++ seems way low.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I am set at 170mm so if anything my pressures should be a tad lower than yours (if we were same weight).


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Andeh said:


> So I had an interesting experience this weekend. I swapped bikes with a buddy for one lap. We're both riding bikes with 160mm ERAs, Storias in the back, very similar geometry, but he weighs maybe 15-20 lbs less. He's been running his pretty close to the recommended settings if you add his ebike's weight to him, I run mine much less. In that 1 lap down a trail that I ride several times a week, I bottomed his fork out (with an audible clack) on a small 3' drop which I've never bottomed mine out on.
> His settings (approximately): 62.5+, 87++, 7 clicks from closed LSC & HSC
> Mine: 57.5+, 60.5++, 11 clicks LSC & HSC
> 
> I'm really confused how this is even possible with such wildly different settings. He hadn't been riding much recently, so maybe his fork lost some air? We checked in the parking lot afterwards and it seemed like his might have dropped a couple psi, but nothing massive. Later I tried burping my fork with a zip tie and got nothing from the air side and maybe a little from the damper, but it still feels the same in my garage.


Did you set the pressure in both forks with the same pump?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

springs said:


> Did you set the pressure in both forks with the same pump?


No, but they were the same style (Fox digital), so should be consistent.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Andeh said:


> No, but they were the same style (Fox digital), so should be consistent.


They might be or they might not be, best way to negate that is to use the same one if you wanted accuracy.


----------



## Bikeflog (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey EXT ERA fans. I was lucky enough to pick up a pair of the ERAs with alot of success with F36s on my Kavenz VHP16. THE EXT ERAs out of the box where simply sh*t, basically bushings in the lower where too tight. Even though my forks where sent to me by Kavenz in Germany I sent my forks to Chris @ EXT Australia and he returned the to me working beautifully. Ive been spending time dialling them in and they are perfect.


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bikeflog said:


> Hey EXT ERA fans. I was lucky enough to pick up a pair of the ERAs with alot of success with F36s on my Kavenz VHP16. THE EXT ERAs out of the box where simply sh*t, basically bushings in the lower where too tight. Even though my forks where sent to me by Kavenz in Germany I sent my forks to Chris @ EXT Australia and he returned the to me working beautifully. Ive been spending time dialling them in and they are perfect.


That's really interesting- how did they feel new ? Can any EXT dealer sort out the bushings ?


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Glehsias said:


> Regarding the settings, that´s exactely my experience. I mean your + pressure is about 25 PSI lower than recommended, which seems lots. I run 55/75 PSI at 92kg fully kitted, so same story here.
> I can´t stress enough how important it is to give a **** on the EXT table. Just bracked the pressures with a huge bracket, like 30PSI lower and maybe 10 PSI higher than recommended and find your sweet spot by typical bracketing method.
> I feel like that only the real fast dudes get along with the recommendations. But how to quantify? Just for your idea: I´m a weekend worrier riding MTB every weekend and lots an vacation for about 6 years now. Some alpine Enduro races 3-5 times per year. Mostely I´m within the top 40% percent of the whole starting list. So I´m not too slow, but of course lightyears away from professional or event fast privateer speeds. And on top I prefer a slightly softer, more grip orientated suspension setup.
> Before I felt like the fork was way to harsh on breaking bumps and mid sized rocks. Now it´s way better with the lower pressures.
> ...


Good to hear that you managed to sort them out , what are your HSC, LSC and R ?


----------



## Bikeflog (Aug 22, 2021)

LukasG1 said:


> That's really interesting- how did they feel new ? Can any EXT dealer sort out the bushings ?


Without going through my whole story, the forks had so much "stiction" the where so unresponsive. No matter how low I lowered the pressure I would get a maximum of 38mm of sag. I assume any dealer can fix them Chris @ EXT Australia is one of the best suspension techs I've come across. It's not just a simple fix but EXT Australia has the right methods. Best of luck.


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bikeflog said:


> Without going through my whole story, the forks had so much "stiction" the where so unresponsive. No matter how low I lowered the pressure I would get a maximum of 38mm of sag. I assume any dealer can fix them Chris @ EXT Australia is one of the best suspension techs I've come across. It's not just a simple fix but EXT Australia has the right methods. Best of luck.


Thanks for reply...I'm in UK and have Mojo /GeoMetron approx 30min away.
I don't think mine suffers from sticky bushings but will send for full strip down anyway.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

LukasG1 said:


> That's really interesting- how did they feel new ? Can any EXT dealer sort out the bushings ?


I sent an email to Syndicate to see what they think. Regardless, it's probably due for a service end of next month, so when I send it in I'll have them check the bushings then.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

LukasG1 said:


> Good to hear that you managed to sort them out , what are your HSC, LSC and R ?


Alright, so I got some new experiences.
Backround: I always had issues with a too harsh feeling at mid size hits. So I reduced pressures lots due to the damping is wide open in compression already. That made it a little better but I blew through travel too fast. (Last settings: + 55 ++ 75 at 90kg ride ready, R 13, Compressions completely open)
The latest thing I tried was reducing the + to ++ ratio. At 55/75 I was already down to 1,36 (EXT reccomends 1,53). So I tried a series different pressures with a fix 1,2 ratio. Starting at 60/72 adding 5 PSI in + and adjusted ++ according to 1,2 ratio. In the end a rode 75/90 which felt really good. Still soft enough for small bumps, but way better with mid stroke harshness and better at not using too much travel too quickly. So + pressure is only5 PSI less then reccomended, but ++ is 25 PSI lower.
I think it all comes down to the pressure ratio, which ist way to high for my hometrails. 
Maybe that helps other people with similar problems. I´ll keep testing next weekend. But the last run with a huge series of roots was very very promising. That was the first time I really liked the Era at mid sized hits. Small bumps and huge impacts never were an issue before.


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Glehsias said:


> Alright, so I got some new experiences.
> Backround: I always had issues with a too harsh feeling at mid size hits. So I reduced pressures lots due to the damping is wide open in compression already. That made it a little better but I blew through travel too fast. (Last settings: + 55 ++ 75 at 90kg ride ready, R 13, Compressions completely open)
> The latest thing I tried was reducing the + to ++ ratio. At 55/75 I was already down to 1,36 (EXT reccomends 1,53). So I tried a series different pressures with a fix 1,2 ratio. Starting at 60/72 adding 5 PSI in + and adjusted ++ according to 1,2 ratio. In the end a rode 75/90 which felt really good. Still soft enough for small bumps, but way better with mid stroke harshness and better at not using too much travel too quickly. So + pressure is only5 PSI less then reccomended, but ++ is 25 PSI lower.
> I think it all comes down to the pressure ratio, which ist way to high for my hometrails.
> Maybe that helps other people with similar problems. I´ll keep testing next weekend. But the last run with a huge series of roots was very very promising. That was the first time I really liked the Era at mid sized hits. Small bumps and huge impacts never were an issue before.


Great to hear that you've made some improvements, I'll try it next weekend and report back !


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

The zip tie in the seals helped me a bit for sure, but still was getting harshness. Tried dropping the pressures to 55/65 and then 52/62 on two different rides, 170lb rising weight) 

55/65 with both compression dials 1-4 clicks from full open, playing around with clickers in that range mid ride. worked well, it was the first time I could describe it as feeling supple in any way, but still wasn’t getting the small/mid size bump traction I was expecting. It did use a lot more travel.

The other ride, dropping pressures to 52/62, compression knobs close to or full open, sped up rebound a click. And the harshness was back. It had some of the suppleness that it had at 55/65, but medium hits especially have that sensation of going straight into the bars. I’ll go back to 55/65, maybe try messing with the ratio more. 

Still just disappointed, it’s got this inherent harshness that I cannot get rid of, I’ve had clapped out lyriks and pikes well past their service internal that felt better.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-ext-era-fork-long-term.html


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-ext-era-fork-long-term.html


 so odd, that article makes it sound like pure butter right out of the box, ive tried no joke a 35-40 psi swing in the ++, 20 in the + and all the clicker settings, still feels feels like a clapped out fork that missed a couple services.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

That definitely sucks for you. My ERA felt amazing straight out of the box. The only issue I’ve ran into is breaking the negative coil spring on the airshaft. Sent it in to SS and they fixed me up. Definitely seems odd to me that you’re having so much issue with this fork


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

SA77 said:


> so odd, that article makes it sound like pure butter right out of the box, ive tried no joke a 35-40 psi swing in the ++, 20 in the + and all the clicker settings, still feels feels like a clapped out fork that missed a couple services.


You may have the overtight bushing issue, have you gotten it checked? At this point it seems quite likely considering your experience. I'd definitely be sending it in to get checked/service. Both the pinkbike and blister reviews mirror my experience, fork was great out of box. While the recommended settings were stiff the fork still felt good and felt even better once I lowered pressures 5-10psi.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

adurant said:


> You may have the overtight bushing issue, have you gotten it checked? At this point it seems quite likely considering your experience. I'd definitely be sending it in to get checked/service. Both the pinkbike and blister reviews mirror my experience, fork was great out of box. While the recommended settings were stiff the fork still felt good and felt even better once I lowered pressures 5-10psi.



I will say that I’ve just started, any time I make a pressure adjustment, taking all the air out and burping the seals with the fork almost bottomed. I can try burping the seals and sometimes get nothing while inflated, but if I take all the pressure out and burp them, then get some air out. 

Anyway that’s been a big improvement for small bump compliance, much better than it’s been. But my pressures are so low now I think I’ll do another full sweep of pressures burping like this every time and see what happens.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

SA77 said:


> I will say that I’ve just started, any time I make a pressure adjustment, taking all the air out and burping the seals with the fork almost bottomed. I can try burping the seals and sometimes get nothing while inflated, but if I take all the pressure out and burp them, then get some air out.
> 
> Anyway that’s been a big improvement for small bump compliance, much better than it’s been. But my pressures are so low now I think I’ll do another full sweep of pressures burping like this every time and see what happens.


I've never had to burp my seals. Just kept playing with PSI until it felt good and left about an inch left for screwing something up. If I don't put the bike upside-down for 10min while gearing up it will feel harsh for 5 minutes.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

You have to put the fork upside down for 10 minutes before riding? That's pretty silly to have to do that on a $2000 fork. There seems to be to very different opinions as far as how this fork feels. Some love them and some think they are terrible. I would bet the forks that went to the revieiwing websites were gone over thoroughly prior to them going out. Mine was awful and it didnt matter how low I went with the ++. I sent it back to SS and they didn't find any issues and when they returned it, it was still crap. I suspect it was overly tight bushings. My 2 friends still on EXT both have creaky crowns, so their design is not exempt from that as some are claiming. I've been on a runted 38 for a month or so now and it is everything I had hoped the EXT would be.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

jimarin said:


> You have to put the fork upside down for 10 minutes before riding? That's pretty silly to have to do that on a $2000 fork. There seems to be to very different opinions as far as how this fork feels. Some love them and some think they are terrible. I would bet the forks that went to the revieiwing websites were gone over thoroughly prior to them going out. Mine was awful and it didnt matter how low I went with the ++. I sent it back to SS and they didn't find any issues and when they returned it, it was still crap. I suspect it was overly tight bushings. My 2 friends still on EXT both have creaky crowns, so their design is not exempt from that as some are claiming. I've been on a runted 38 for a month or so now and it is everything I had hoped the EXT would be.


All right side up air forks perform better like this. Notice when you replace your bath oil on any of these forks that the oil doesn't really have a way to get up to the upper bushing, leaving it drier and harsher. 
I've taken to storing all of my bikes upside down for this reason as it makes the forks notably smoother at initiating travel. 
Eventually someone will design a fork that uses pressure to force oil to the upper bushing, probably using an additional tube that sends oil up top when the fork is compressed.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Yea but it should not feel like crap if you don’t. Of course a fork is better when there is oil on the foam rings but my 38 feels like butter without doing that. For that to be needed there’s an issue.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Most forks feel harsh until the oil splashes the bushings. The fork just works so well it surprises me when it's harsh. EXT recommends storing the bike upside-down. I'm not doing that. The bushings are a little tight. (The bushings are supposedly made of a material allows this.)It's part of the stiffness. It's not binding with side load. 

But you should try it with any fork.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jimarin said:


> Yea but it should not feel like crap if you don’t. Of course a fork is better when there is oil on the foam rings but my 38 feels like butter without doing that. For that to be needed there’s an issue.


Most companies are using lesser bushings. They used to have a break in time.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I think mine might have the sticky bushings issue. If I push on it slowly, it moves smoothly for maybe 5-10mm then I start to feel vibrations in the grips, an almost gritty feeling. My buddy's ERA doesn't have that feeling at all.I'll send it in for service in a couple weeks after I get back from a trip I've got planned, but I'm at about 510 miles / 57 hours on it since the last service. That's just barely past their recommended service for "race condition" (50 hours) but well before the "regular condition" (100 hours). I don't race, but its very dry and dusty here.

I can't recall if it's always had that feeling because I didn't pay that close of attention. I always just assumed any harshness was due to not having the settings dialed in.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone burnishing these to get them sliding better?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Andeh said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think mine might have the sticky bushings issue. If I push on it slowly, it moves smoothly for maybe 5-10mm then I start to feel vibrations in the grips, an almost gritty feeling. My buddy's ERA doesn't have that feeling at all.I'll send it in for service in a couple weeks after I get back from a trip I've got planned, but I'm at about 510 miles / 57 hours on it since the last service. That's just barely past their recommended service for "race condition" (50 hours) but well before the "regular condition" (100 hours). I don't race, but its very dry and dusty here.
> 
> I can't recall if it's always had that feeling because I didn't pay that close of attention. I always just assumed any harshness was due to not having the settings dialed in.


They shouldn't do that. Mine slide all the way.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Dougal said:


> Anyone burnishing these to get them sliding better?


I didnt because I didnt have the tool to do that diameter ( I only have 35,36 and 40) but I would have though for a such a premium price that they would do that during assembly. Clearly not.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

If you are in the United States and feel your forks need to be burnished please get in contact with EXT USA. We have done this for a handful of forks and have very good feedback from the customers.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

mixmastamikal said:


> If you are in the United States and feel your forks need to be burnished please get in contact with EXT USA. We have done this for a handful of forks and have very good feedback from the customers.


Good to know. I filled in the service request form yesterday but won't be sending in for a couple weeks until after a trip I have planned. I'd still rather ride it than my buddy's loaner '19 36 GRIP2.


----------



## nmxtrdr (Sep 30, 2008)

jimarin said:


> I didnt because I didnt have the tool to do that diameter ( I only have 35,36 and 40) but I would have though for a such a premium price that they would do that during assembly. Clearly not.


What size stanchions did your Era have?


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

nmxtrdr said:


> What size stanchions did your Era have?


Pertty sure the ERA is 37


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

jimarin said:


> Pertty sure the ERA is 37


No, it's 36mm.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh guess I could have done it myself then. I sent it back to SS when it was riding terribly from new and they replaced the damper but I don’t think they went any deeper than that.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok i have finally had enough time on this fork to start sharing my settings, I have had it for about a month now, but i have been getting used to it, a new bike, the Storia for a shock, and recovery from a pelvic fractures so taking it slow.
Its been a little bit back and forth both trying to tune the front and rear of the bike, but i feel that i am at a good starting point now to really fine tune. i have only been testing this so fr on my local trails, and hopefully i may get some bike park in at the end of the month, and at that point i am sure things my change.

So i am pretty light at 65-65kg (141-143Ib) fully kitted with water and tools, i also followed the guides from Ext and that did not work out for me for both the shock and the fork.

I only stated to become happy when i dropped the pressure in both chambers and then closed the gap between the + and ++ to make it fell more linear.
I am currently at 45psi in the + and 52psi in the ++
My rebound is set to 15 HSC is fully open at 17 and LSC is at 10
at this setting the sag is about 20% maybe just a touch over.
The fork is a 160 on a Santa Crux Bronson MX
its funny the stanchions measure close to 170 but the axel to crown as the correct measurement according to the Ext site.
I am probably getting about 2 to 3 cm left on the stanchions at the end of a ride.

As it is right now, the small bump is crazy good but with enough mid support for me, i feel like it was only on the ride yesterday where i got the rear balanced with the front, i may start playing now with adding 2 or two psi in either the + or ++ chamber to see how the support vs the wall comes along, but right now i am very happy. but it has taken me a lot of playing about to get here and i was doing a lot of midweek rides just going to one spot on my own which had some drops, slow and fast rooty and rocky section and doing repeat rides and bracketing.
At one point i did go down to 40 psi in the + chamber and i think i had about 30% sag if i remember, but started to feel way to supple, so bringing it back up to 45 was so much better. but i think the big moment was was bringing that ++ chamber down, i think rather then just messing with a couple of psi, i dropped it 77,70,65,60 the wall was still there, but when i just jumped to 50 in the ++ it was like the wall had gone.

So i now know that i think i can just slowly up either of these two depending on what happens when i go to a bike park. but for now its great doing my local stuff which is mainly natural steep dry rocky and loose.

For comparison my old bike was a 2016 Bronson with a very old pike that had been updated with a fast damper and a Push ACS3 which i loved, but boy even with my light weight can i feel the difference in stiffness and damping compared to this new fork.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Guys, EXT Just dropped this video today for lower leg service. One thing I will note that we feel is very important is that when breaking the foot stud loose you are far less likely to strip the bolt by holding the 4mm stationary and rotating the 19mm wrench counter clock-wise just to break it free. After that the 4mm is fine to turn. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

mixmastamikal said:


> Hi Guys, EXT Just dropped this video today for lower leg service. One thing I will note that we feel is very important is that when breaking the foot stud loose you are far less likely to strip the bolt by holding the 4mm stationary and rotating the 19mm wrench counter clock-wise just to break it free. After that the 4mm is fine to turn. Let me know if you have any questions.


I understand that Ext oil must be used for the service, but can something like Slickoleum be used for the grease part? Would rather try and use what I have rather then buy another tub of grease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Rootsboy said:


> I understand that Ext oil must be used for the service, but can something like Slickoleum be used for the grease part? Would rather try and use what I have rather then buy another tub of grease.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to say its totally fine to use. (actually have no idea but hopefully someone on the internet will feel the need to correct me and then we'll know...)


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll be riding the ERA soon too. After having ridden the Formula Selva (Air and Coil) for four years I have recently had some problems finding the right setup on the coil version that currently is installed. I have had to buy an Öhlins spring as all the Formula springs are too soft, and even with the hardest (65) Öhlins spring, the fork bottoms out too quickly. The reason is that I have gotten a lot faster with still not enough technique to prevent that from happening.  I'm a heavy rider too (95kgs). 

So I went window shopping for another fork and got a very good offer on the ERA. I'm curious as to how it will perform since the Selva Coil is great except for that bottoming out. The ERA will get a lighter tune though, that has been implemented by EXT just this week. 

The bike will be ridden with a Storia in the rear. 

I just wanted to know if the ERA is quiet or not. The Selva has its usual hissing that I have come to be accustomed to. It would be nice to have a quiet front though too.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

niconj said:


> I'll be riding the ERA soon too. After having ridden the Formula Selva (Air and Coil) for four years I have recently had some problems finding the right setup on the coil version that currently is installed. I have had to buy an Öhlins spring as all the Formula springs are too soft, and even with the hardest (65) Öhlins spring, the fork bottoms out too quickly. The reason is that I have gotten a lot faster with still not enough technique to prevent that from happening.  I'm a heavy rider too (95kgs).
> 
> So I went window shopping for another fork and got a very good offer on the ERA. I'm curious as to how it will perform since the Selva Coil is great except for that bottoming out. The ERA will get a lighter tune though, that has been implemented by EXT just this week.
> 
> ...


Yeah the shock is noisy but the fork isn't.


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Just for clarification. It has a PM7 mount right?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

PM180, yes.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I had a chance to talk with the service tech at SS after I sent in my Era to see if there was a bushing issue. Sure enough, he found one of the lower bushings was too tight, causing friction after about half travel. That lines up right on with what I was feeling. Anyways, they burnished that one (covered under warranty) and I should get it back this week. I'm stoked to get to ride the fork as it was intended to be like. Previously, I was constantly running very low compression and ramp pressures, just to mitigate the spike at mid-travel from the tight bushing. The settings I ended up with let me use most of the travel, but did always feel like it went through initial travel a bit too fast. So now I should be able to get it feeling more balanced.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

A little update after a couple weeks: with the bushing fixed, it's like a whole new fork. Super smooth and supportive. No weird ramp up halfway through travel. For the first time since I got it, I'm now trying to get my shock (Storia) to feel more like my fork, rather than the opposite.

I'm now running 57.5+, 78++, 14 rebound, and 9 each LSC & HSC at about 172 lbs geared up. I typically have about 1" of travel left at the end of the rides, but I've not been hitting anything big, and it feels like it gets into the last 1/3 of travel a lot easier. If I were to fine tune anymore, it'd probably be just a click of compression one way or another.

I do think I'll get them to install the top-out bumper next time I get it serviced. The first few rides after I got it back, I kept thinking I didn't have enough preload on my headset because of that little knock when I jumped or bunny hopped.


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Andeh said:


> do think I'll get them to install the top-out bumper next time I get it serviced. The first few rides after I got it back, I kept thinking I didn't have enough preload on my headset because of that little knock when I jumped or bunny hopped.


It doesn't have a top out bumper?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

niconj said:


> It doesn't have a top out bumper?


Mine does not - it's one of the first production ones from pre-order. It's my understanding that the new ones do, and they'll add a top-out bumper for free when it's in for service. I honestly didn't notice it before, but after riding a friend's 36 for a week while my Era was serviced, it was really noticeable for the first couple rides.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I ended up converting my Era to coil. I never quite became comfortable with the (for me) noticable firm spring rate in the first 20mm or so, it both hampers grip over wet, deep roots, and also makes steep technical climbing harder. If only I could've set the negative pressure separately, I probably would've been happy. I did get the spring curve to flatten a bit by replacing the longish topout bumper with an o-ring and a plastic spacer to give the same over all lenght, this gave a much smaller preload of the air spring at the start. But in the end, I knew I had to go coil. So, with the shaft from an old Fox Van 36 (had to give the foot bolt a Torx T20 hole), an Öhlins top cap and lower negative spring seat, and springs from Push ACS-3, my Era is now "wound up!" Weight is now 2500g, the same as my ASC-3 Fox 36. I don't have the adustable bottom out from the ACS-3 so it remains to be seen if I need to add oil to the lowers to create some ramp-up. Because of a cold, I've still to test it outside. But intital impressions from the workshop say smooth! My Era, allthough good on the trail, never felt very nice while straddeling the bike and compressing the fork. Now it feels buttery.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

That’s a shame man. The first 20mm of travel on my Era is straight up sublime. I’m running close to factory recommended settings. 70+ 100-105++ HSC 12 LSC 10, Rebound 11-13


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> That’s a shame man. The first 20mm of travel on my Era is straight up sublime. I’m running close to factory recommended settings. 70+ 100-105++ HSC 12 LSC 10, Rebound 11-13


Bottom left in this graph, you can se that the spring is much stiffer in the beginning than the overall curve. I have drawn a red line through it in the second picture, to illustrate.

Whether this is a problem for you or not depends a lot on how and where you ride. If you mostly climb on smoother surfaces, and bomb back down steeper terrain, it might not matter much. But on climbing wet slimy roots and rocks, and also riding at speed on flatter terrain with similar conditions, the fork often finds itself between full extention and sag, and this is the area I try to improve. This is also what Luftkappe, MegNeg, DebonAir try to archive.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Ole said:


> I ended up converting my Era to coil. I never quite became comfortable with the (for me) noticable firm spring rate in the first 20mm or so, it both hampers grip over wet, deep roots, and also makes steep technical climbing harder. If only I could've set the negative pressure separately, I probably would've been happy. I did get the spring curve to flatten a bit by replacing the longish topout bumper with an o-ring and a plastic spacer to give the same over all lenght, this gave a much smaller preload of the air spring at the start. But in the end, I knew I had to go coil. So, with the shaft from an old Fox Van 36 (had to give the foot bolt a Torx T20 hole), an Öhlins top cap and lower negative spring seat, and springs from Push ACS-3, my Era is now "wound up!" Weight is now 2500g, the same as my ASC-3 Fox 36. I don't have the adustable bottom out from the ACS-3 so it remains to be seen if I need to add oil to the lowers to create some ramp-up. Because of a cold, I've still to test it outside. But intital impressions from the workshop say smooth! My Era, allthough good on the trail, never felt very nice while straddeling the bike and compressing the fork. Now it feels buttery.


Firstly, great that you have modded the fork to take coil, love people who tinker.

The travel from full extension into the stroke on the air sprung Era is already dealt with by a coil spring. Anyone know how much travel this little spring covers before air spring engagement? Did you check bushings etc before diving into a coil conversion?


----------



## romphaia (Sep 7, 2014)

springs said:


> Firstly, great that you have modded the fork to take coil, love people who tinker.
> 
> The travel from full extension into the stroke on the air sprung Era is already dealt with by a coil spring. Anyone know how much travel this little spring covers before air spring engagement? Did you check bushings etc before diving into a coil conversion?


The small spring only has a few mm of travel and supposedly is rated to engage at around the sag point, ts purpose is only to decouple the stiction of the air spring from rest of the components.

The issue he refers to is due to the usually small size of the negative chamber, a tytpial problem of air forks. I've always been surprised EXT didn't try a more aggressive approach here. The dual positive chamber doesn't help much in this regard.


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

romphaia said:


> The dual positive chamber doesn't help much in this regard.


That's interesting to hear. It will be very! interesting for me to see how the ERA stands up to the Selva Coil I've been riding for more than a year now. The problem I'm having with it is that even with the strongest Öhlins spring (they fit too) I get too many bottom outs on my riding and that is only on my hometrails. At 95kg kitted I'm a fairly heavy rider so my l approach is going back to Air (with the ERA).


----------



## reo-fahrer (Jan 9, 2021)

Version 2.0 of the ERA:


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ext-releases-era-fork-version-2.html


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy to read they plan on making a kit to upgrade v1s. That’s high end suspension done right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone else found it hard to loosen up the foot bolts on the bottom of lowers? Id like to do a top up on my fork fluid. The first time i tried this i stripped the damper rod and had to have the ERA sent back in to SS for a fix.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone else found it hard to loosen up the foot bolts on the bottom of lowers? Id like to do a top up on my fork fluid. The first time i tried this i stripped the damper rod and had to have the ERA sent back in to SS for a fix.


Watch the video rather than the PDF manual. Manual's translation to English seems to refer to the opposite action (hold nut and turn allen) from what video tells you to do (hold allen and turn wrench).


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Exactly. Keep the rod still with the 4mm allen key, and use the wrench to turn the nut open.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yep I figured it out. Thanks guys 🤙


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

Is the V2 answer to all of the issues ???


----------



## xalex (Oct 6, 2008)

I couldn't say. My V1 doesn't have any issues ;-)


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

TazMini said:


> Happy to read they plan on making a kit to upgrade v1s. That’s high end suspension done right.


I don't think so because I think it is


lookas said:


> ... the ... answer to all of the issues ...


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

It’s good to see the changes. Disappointing that only now do most of the reviewers and fan boys acknowledge that these issues existed since the Era was introduced and probably didn’t need to.

I hope they are made available for all services at no cost (excl lowers), similar to how push roll out updates over time. My Era has been a disappointment, suffering from all the issues identified.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Now that the one tight bushing on mine got properly sized, I don't really care about most of the v2 changes. It's easily the most consistent and predictable fork I've used.

I'll ask for the top-out bumper next time mine is serviced because for the first couple rides after I switch back to it, I feel it, but I stop noticing after that. I never bottom the fork hard enough to care about a bigger bottom out bumper. I use torque caps, so I don't really care about the floating axle. The fancy oil-bypass bushings are probably nice, but not worth buying a whole new lower to me. And I'm guessing the weight change is probably only 20-50g.


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

I still haven't received my V1 yet but will certainly get it. I'll get one from the local service center fully serviced after having been used by some YouTuber for a couple of rides. It will have both bumpers installed but the old bushings and so on. What I will do is get the V1, ride it the entire winter and then have it upgraded to the V2. Still cheaper than getting a new V2 right away and I can see for myself, whether the upgrades are worth it. I'll share my findings on my YouTube in due time.

I will also compare it to my Formula Selva C which has been awesome and with new (Winter) oil rides like a dream even in lower temperatures. I'm very intrigued whether the ERA can stand up to it. I hope it does.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Boing said:


> It’s good to see the changes. Disappointing that only now do most of the reviewers and fan boys acknowledge that these issues existed since the Era was introduced and probably didn’t need to.
> 
> I hope they are made available for all services at no cost (excl lowers), similar to how push roll out updates over time. My Era has been a disappointment, suffering from all the issues identified.


What issues? There is a light top out sound, which most people don't notice, its great that its being fixed but its not like there were a ton of issues that needed fixed. The rest of the improvements are just minor improvements to an already excellent fork. Now there were some people with tight bushings but that was a qc issue that only seems to have affected a small few and was covered under warranty.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll probably get the updated lowers. The floating axel is ideal on most forks. Most people over-tighten the bolt and this can cause binding with my fork I'm always check to see if the bolt comes loose due to the tightness to not bind isn't very tight. The pinch bolt would help this a lot.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The V2 looks great. I'd certainly buy that over a $1400 Fox 38!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

niconj said:


> I still haven't received my V1 yet but will certainly get it. I'll get one from the local service center fully serviced after having been used by some YouTuber for a couple of rides. It will have both bumpers installed but the old bushings and so on. What I will do is get the V1, ride it the entire winter and then have it upgraded to the V2. Still cheaper than getting a new V2 right away and I can see for myself, whether the upgrades are worth it. I'll share my findings on my YouTube in due time.
> 
> I will also compare it to my Formula Selva C which has been awesome and with new (Winter) oil rides like a dream even in lower temperatures. I'm very intrigued whether the ERA can stand up to it. I hope it does.


If you haven't got your V1 yet I think there is a decent chance you might just get a V2 as I believe they are shipping very soon. We should also have more information regarding the price and availability of the V2 upgrade kits coming soon. I will let you guys know as soon as I find out anything new.


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

Andeh said:


> Now that the one tight bushing on mine got properly sized, I don't really care about most of the v2 changes. It's easily the most consistent and predictable fork I've used.
> 
> I'll ask for the top-out bumper next time mine is serviced because for the first couple rides after I switch back to it, I feel it, but I stop noticing after that. I never bottom the fork hard enough to care about a bigger bottom out bumper. I use torque caps, so I don't really care about the floating axle. The fancy oil-bypass bushings are probably nice, but not worth buying a whole new lower to me. And I'm guessing the weight change is probably only 20-50g.


Speaking to my EXT dealer recently I understand that the bushings can be retrofitted on their own. This is what I'm gonna do !


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

lookas said:


> Speaking to my EXT dealer recently I understand that the bushings can be retrofitted on their own. This is what I'm gonna do !


How are you going to get the old ones out, let alone fit the new ones?


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

niconj said:


> How are you going to get the old ones out, let alone fit the new ones?


I'll let the specialists to do the work  
I'm currently waiting for the stock to arrive...I'll keep you all updated


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

niconj said:


> How are you going to get the old ones out, let alone fit the new ones?


Angle grinder.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone been able to adjust the travel (or get their hands on the tool), on their Era?


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

Rootsboy said:


> Ok i have finally had enough time on this fork to start sharing my settings, I have had it for about a month now, but i have been getting used to it, a new bike, the Storia for a shock, and recovery from a pelvic fractures so taking it slow.
> Its been a little bit back and forth both trying to tune the front and rear of the bike, but i feel that i am at a good starting point now to really fine tune. i have only been testing this so fr on my local trails, and hopefully i may get some bike park in at the end of the month, and at that point i am sure things my change.
> 
> So i am pretty light at 65-65kg (141-143Ib) fully kitted with water and tools, i also followed the guides from Ext and that did not work out for me for both the shock and the fork.
> ...


This is really interesting as I thought EXT prescribed the 1.4 - 1.5 ratio between ++ and +.
I'll definitely try it as after today's ride on some lengthy rocky chatter my arm have been wasted.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

lookas said:


> This is really interesting as I thought EXT prescribed the 1.4 - 1.5 ratio between ++ and +.
> I'll definitely try it as after today's ride on some lengthy rocky chatter my arm have been wasted.


At low multiples you'll have effectively zero benefit from the second air chamber and get the same curve as a single air-chamber. Having to do this is a sign your fork is overdamped.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

Dougal said:


> At low multiples you'll have effectively zero benefit from the second air chamber and get the same curve as a single air-chamber. Having to do this is a sign your fork is overdamped.


This is exactly what im thinking is going on with mine in terms of feeling overdamped. (or tight bushing?) i've tried so many combinations of settings/pressures. the only way ive been able to get good compliance/tractions is to go a few psi lower on the main, and MUCH lower on the secondary, as in just 10 psi more, and run my compression clickers fully open or 1-2 clicks in, then i get bad brake dive. I tried today to adding 6-8 clicks from full open on high and low speed compression, cause i needed it on a steep trail, and had 2 hits at higher speed that felt like the fork didnt move at all. bottomed the rim, big sharp hit throught the bars.
the only way i can avoid those crazy harsh hits at medium-high speed is to run everything open and low pressure in the secondary. anything i try to do to mitigate brake dive and keep it high in its travel it goes right back to feeling like a rigid on big hits.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Just picked up a used Era to go on my 21' Sworks enduro, coming off a Lyrik Ultimate which I loved, be interesting to see if, and by how much its better then the Lyrik. I have only just put it on but can already hear a creak when doing a carpark test, hope that goes away with some extra grease.......


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

SA77 said:


> This is exactly what im thinking is going on with mine in terms of feeling overdamped. (or tight bushing?) i've tried so many combinations of settings/pressures. the only way ive been able to get good compliance/tractions is to go a few psi lower on the main, and MUCH lower on the secondary, as in just 10 psi more, and run my compression clickers fully open or 1-2 clicks in, then i get bad brake dive. I tried today to adding 6-8 clicks from full open on high and low speed compression, cause i needed it on a steep trail, and had 2 hits at higher speed that felt like the fork didnt move at all. bottomed the rim, big sharp hit throught the bars.
> the only way i can avoid those crazy harsh hits at medium-high speed is to run everything open and low pressure in the secondary. anything i try to do to mitigate brake dive and keep it high in its travel it goes right back to feeling like a rigid on big hits.


SA77, have you had your Era bushings serviced/retrofitted?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

SA77 said:


> This is exactly what im thinking is going on with mine in terms of feeling overdamped. (or tight bushing?) i've tried so many combinations of settings/pressures. the only way ive been able to get good compliance/tractions is to go a few psi lower on the main, and MUCH lower on the secondary, as in just 10 psi more, and run my compression clickers fully open or 1-2 clicks in, then i get bad brake dive. I tried today to adding 6-8 clicks from full open on high and low speed compression, cause i needed it on a steep trail, and had 2 hits at higher speed that felt like the fork didnt move at all. bottomed the rim, big sharp hit throught the bars.
> the only way i can avoid those crazy harsh hits at medium-high speed is to run everything open and low pressure in the secondary. anything i try to do to mitigate brake dive and keep it high in its travel it goes right back to feeling like a rigid on big hits.


Sounds like you and Rootsboy have the tight bushing issue that some of us have had. After I got mine fixed under warranty, it was night and day. On mellower trails I still won't use full travel, but that's to be intended since I have it set up for support on jumps.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Andeh said:


> Sounds like you and Rootsboy have the tight bushing issue that some of us have had. After I got mine fixed under warranty, it was night and day. On mellower trails I still won't use full travel, but that's to be intended since I have it set up for support on jumps.


I have been super happy with the setting I arrived at, I still get loads of mid-stroke support, and very occasionally full travel, and it feels nice with the small bump. the only thing I have been changing is rebound depending on fast flow or slow technical stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Anyone tested that new tune already?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Glehsias said:


> Anyone tested that new tune already?


what new tune?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

So I haven’t had my used Era (had been freshly serviced) out on the trails yet, but am going on a 10 day riding road trip tomorrow. However I’ve noticed a oil leak out the bottom of the air side (going to see if I can tighten the lower leg bolt
up a smidge), and also during the car park test I can get the fork to essentially bind up and not move if I apply force straight down, something my old MRP forks did (they suffered from poor performance), but something that my Lyriks never did. Has anyone noticed this behaviour before? Wondering if it might be the tight bushing phenomenon……


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> So I haven’t had my used Era (had been freshly serviced) out on the trails yet, but am going on a 10 day riding road trip tomorrow. However I’ve noticed a oil leak out the bottom of the air side (going to see if I can tighten the lower leg bolt
> up a smidge), and also during the car park test I can get the fork to essentially bind up and not move if I apply force straight down, something my old MRP forks did (they suffered from poor performance), but something that my Lyriks never did. Has anyone noticed this behaviour before? Wondering if it might be the tight bushing phenomenon……


I would say bushings. Have you got another fork because if it is bushings it’ll feel like spiking and it’ll beat you up. Not worth the annoyance on a trip if you can avoid it.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

springs said:


> I would say bushings. Have you got another fork because if it is bushings it’ll feel like spiking and it’ll beat you up. Not worth the annoyance on a trip if you can avoid it.


Yeah, I’m taking my Lyriks as well as a back up


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> what new tune?


Since V2 was released you can get the new tune for the V1 Era as well. Tube is lighter on compression as far as I know. So I was curious how someone would judge that who rode both tunes. 
I gues I‘m going to get the softer tune installed next time I send the fork in for service.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Glehsias said:


> Since V2 was released you can get the new tune for the V1 Era as well. Tube is lighter on compression as far as I know. So I was curious how someone would judge that who rode both tunes.
> I gues I‘m going to get the softer tune installed next time I send the fork in for service.



I haven’t noticed any harshness due to compression but I’m around 190lbs. What do you weigh? What’s your reasoning for wanting custom tune?


----------



## Extyeti (Mar 27, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone at all has had problems with there fork sucking down? Seems mine has suck down 10+ mm, tried everything from letting air out slowly, using zip tie between the seals.. still no luck.. Fi anyone had any tip let me know cheers


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Once new year rolls around I will be checking with Suspension Syndicate on timing for rebuilding a fork with the v2 parts. Even after the original bushings were reamed, the fork is still pretty harsh compared to my Zeb. The fork has always been amazing with larger hits and race paced enduro terrain, but is not much fun on chattery, slower trails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Extyeti said:


> Just wondering if anyone at all has had problems with there fork sucking down? Seems mine has suck down 10+ mm, tried everything from letting air out slowly, using zip tie between the seals.. still no luck.. Fi anyone had any tip let me know cheers


Have you tried manually topping it out? Hold the arch stationary and pull up on the crown until you hear it. Maybe that helps?


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

As far as tunes / different shim stack configurations are concerned there are 3 different compression & 3 different rebounds options for the Era V1, not sure of V2 yet, but may assume they are the same.


----------



## Extyeti (Mar 27, 2021)

.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

karpiel said:


> As far as tunes / different shim stack configurations are concerned there are 3 different compression & 3 different rebounds options for the Era V1, not sure of V2 yet, but may assume they are the same.


Really? What comes stock?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Day two at the bike park on the Era, I was hoping it would be night and day better then the Lyrik, but so far it’s not, just feels harsh (but also the tracks are fairly blown out).
I’ve got about 30mm travel left at the end of a DH run, which is a little too much so I’ll start taking some pressure out tomorrow and see if it improves.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Day two at the bike park on the Era, I was hoping it would be night and day better then the Lyrik, but so far it’s not, just feels harsh (but also the tracks are fairly blown out).
> I’ve got about 30mm travel left at the end of a DH run, which is a little too much so I’ll start taking some pressure out tomorrow and see if it improves.


What’s your weight and setup like? I found you can run the + chamber pretty low and still have good support. My Era is sublime and harsh is something I haven’t experienced yet.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

karpiel said:


> As far as tunes / different shim stack configurations are concerned there are 3 different compression & 3 different rebounds options for the Era V1, not sure of V2 yet, but may assume they are the same.


The damper is unchanged from V1 to V2 so tune options carry over.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

mixmastamikal said:


> The damper is unchanged from V1 to V2 so tune options carry over.


[mention]mixmastamikal [/mention] when will the v2 kits be available for install with a fork service? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

TazMini said:


> [mention]mixmastamikal [/mention] when will the v2 kits be available for install with a fork service?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nvm, just got the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> The damper is unchanged from V1 to V2 so tune options carry over.


What email is Taz talking about? I haven’t recievrd anything from SS or EXT


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

angieri918 said:


> What email is Taz talking about? I haven’t recievrd anything from SS or EXT


 I just forwarded it to you. Sorry we missed ya on the first round.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

TazMini said:


> Nvm, just got the email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please note that this will include air spring service and damper bleed. Also, if you are interested in doing a damper tune change please let us know when you confirm that you want the upgrade and we will make sure we have shims in stock to facilitate.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Is there a cost for the upgrade to the V2 updates? 
thanks


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Day two at the bike park on the Era, I was hoping it would be night and day better then the Lyrik, but so far it’s not, just feels harsh (but also the tracks are fairly blown out).
> I’ve got about 30mm travel left at the end of a DH run, which is a little too much so I’ll start taking some pressure out tomorrow and see if it improves.


Hi, did you try reducing ++? For a good baseline setup: Choose + pressure like EXT says or maybe 5 PSI lower and multiply this number times 1,2 for your ++ pressure. Originally it‘s around factor 1,5 which is way to progressive for many folks.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

B Rabbit said:


> Is there a cost for the upgrade to the V2 updates?
> thanks


Yes there will be a cost but it should be pretty reasonable. Check with your dealer/distributor for more details.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Glehsias said:


> Hi, did you try reducing ++? For a good baseline setup: Choose + pressure like EXT says or maybe 5 PSI lower and multiply this number times 1,2 for your ++ pressure. Originally it‘s around factor 1,5 which is way to progressive for many folks.


Curious if the issue could be that the bushings are binding, due to the hub tolerances being a little off.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Is there a cost for the upgrade to the V2 updates?
> thanks


I am budgeting at least $500 given they are doing new lowers. Could be more/less depending on if they are doing any sort of v1 discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I was told considerably less than $500 as a v1 owner by SS, but people should check in with their respective dealer. The upgrade includes the new lowers. Not sure how that pencils out for them, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

$300 if you purchase the upgrade before 1/31 otherwise if you wait until after that deadline you get to pay $725 😳


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

angieri918 said:


> $300 if you purchase the upgrade before 1/31 otherwise if you wait until after that deadline you get to pay $725


Seems to be similar deal available in Europe through local distributors. Recommend to contact the one in your country if interested in the upgrade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone else here had much experience with service or retuning with EXT products in the US ? Overall experience?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

blk91 said:


> Anyone else here had much experience with service or retuning with EXT products in the US ? Overall experience?


I’ve had fork and shock serviced/tuned with Suspension Syndicate in US. Went as expected. Happy with new tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Did anyone get confirmation from SS, as to when the ‘V2 upgrade season’ will begin?


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

TazMini said:


> I’ve had fork and shock serviced/tuned with Suspension Syndicate in US. Went as expected. Happy with new tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah so a lot better than my experience I guess I'm a one off. Good to know it was just me.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

TazMini said:


> I’ve had fork and shock serviced/tuned with Suspension Syndicate in US. Went as expected. Happy with new tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise. SS is very quick and responsive.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

blk91 said:


> Ah so a lot better than my experience I guess I'm a one off. Good to know it was just me.


After 15 years in building race cars, the bar for vendors is on the floor for me. If you don’t damage my stuff and don’t go out of business after taking my money, you are an OK company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

TazMini said:


> After 15 years in building race cars, the bar for vendors is on the floor for me. If you don’t damage my stuff and don’t go out of business after taking my money, you are an OK company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, Aftermarket car service is worst servi ce. In this case I sent two service requests in 10 days apart no response called and they said go send it in they got it and said it would be done the next day then crickets for 2 weeks.


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

angieri918 said:


> Have you tried manually topping it out? Hold the arch stationary and pull up on the crown until you hear it. Maybe that helps?


This should work - I had the same initial problem. Let the air out and pull on the handlebars up to maximum extension, the by-pass valve should open and reset the travel.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

blk91 said:


> Anyone else here had much experience with service or retuning with EXT products in the US ? Overall experience?


I had them re-tune and they are re-tuning again, hopefully we'll get it right this time, but the service and turn-around seems fine, they called the last time when they were working on it. EXT is a big part of their business and they appear to know their way around the stuff.


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jayem said:


> I had them re-tune and they are re-tuning again, hopefully we'll get it right this time, but the service and turn-around seems fine, they called the last time when they were working on it. EXT is a big part of their business and they appear to know their way around the stuff.


Definitely fair to give them another shot, but I think if I manage to even get my shock back I'll be selling it and walking away from EXT. Great product but no US support. Even when it lacked the rebound I needed the Storia seemed great. I haven't really called them to be a dick about it yet gave them about a month sent 4 emails left VM no response. In the same time period I bought another shock shipped across country had it rebuild and custom tuned and sent back. Also I the was told it would be done on a specific day to begin with and then a second time when I called to follow up.. right before they disappeared. Ended up not having it for the 3 weeks I had off. Not a huge deal to me as I had a fresh backup shock but if I hadn't I could see being pretty pissed.

Just my experience with EXT USA/Suspension Syndicate. And it sounds like it's been a one off.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Questions about user-servicing (in bold). Forgive me if these have been answer, I did my best to skim the 34 pages here.

I get that the lowers are user-serviceable (seals and oil change). *Are the wipers/seals available to US consumers? *

I get that the damper side of the uppers is not user-servicable. (BTW: someone earlier in this thread said something to the effect that there are no user-servicable fork dampers. This is not true)

*What about the air spring? *I notice in the manual for the travel change you don't actually pull the spring out, making me think that the air spring is NOT user-servicable. Is this correct?

Also, I am unclear about the travel change. I see instructions earlier in the thread, but *are the parts available to consumers*?

This fork is offered as an option on a bike I am considering, so I am curious about this.

Thanks!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Questions about user-servicing (in bold). Forgive me if these have been answer, I did my best to skim the 34 pages here.
> 
> *What about the air spring? *I notice in the manual for the travel change you don't actually pull the spring out, making me think that the air spring is NOT user-servicable. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Travel change requires removal or addition of spacers, but you need a proprietary tool that is not available.


----------



## lookas (Apr 13, 2019)

Glehsias said:


> Hi, did you try reducing ++? For a good baseline setup: Choose + pressure like EXT says or maybe 5 PSI lower and multiply this number times 1,2 for your ++ pressure. Originally it‘s around factor 1,5 which is way to progressive for many folks.


Hi...what's the benefit of changing the ratio from 1.5 to 1.2 ? Does it make fork more supple and sensitive?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

lookas said:


> Hi...what's the benefit of changing the ratio from 1.5 to 1.2 ? Does it make fork more supple and sensitive?


Makes the air spring ramp less steeply (more linear). Gets deeper into travel more often.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Any idea if they planing to make 27.5 version?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

lookas said:


> Hi...what's the benefit of changing the ratio from 1.5 to 1.2 ? Does it make fork more supple and sensitive?


Biggest benefit in my eyes is less harshness mid travel and a more well rounded overall feeling. But still supportive enough. I found it too much support with 1.5 ratio resulting in some harshness over chattery stuff or lots of fast bumps.
Not that much effect on sensativity. And not much effect one big single hits. Both stay real nice.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

It took me a few days but I finally made it through all 34 pages. Don't remember most of it, but here goes:

I have a 22 Pivot Firebird, came with the DHX2 coil shock, blew it up at Bootleg a few weeks ago and met some of the EXT guys there. Never heard of the company before but after researching the shock it sounded top notch. I found an Arma V3 locally that fit my Firebird and from a dude who weighed the same as me (210lbs). The DHx2 got sent to Fox for warranty so I needed a new shock anyway. I've got 2 rides on the Arma so far and I'm blown away how good it is with no adjustments. It feels like it has double the travel since it never feels like it bottoms. It stays planted and controlled. It makes everything fast and gnarly seem easy. I wish I had it for bootleg.

Anywho, I'm impressed with the reviews and feedback for EXTs ERA fork and have been trying to find a used one to try only to find out they have a V2. I don't mind spending the 2100 but my local suspension company utilizes Fox and Ohlins and they're trying to talk me into the new Ohlins 38 air fork. I'll get it significantly cheaper but there aren't many reviews and worrried I'll regret just not going for the ERA V2. The only reason I'm looking at the fork is now that my shock is working like I want it to I'm noticing what I don't like about the fox 38. I've played with tokens and have it where it is decent for my weight and speed but the ERA sounds like it's on a different level. 

I'm in AZ and love riding the hardest stuff AZ has to offer, South Mtn, Sedona, Sunrise, Flag etc. I want something that feels supple over the small chunk, holds up good in the mid stroke and doesn't bottom (who doesn't, right?).

Thanks


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Ohlins uses a similar triple chamber air spring (like Manitou and EXT), so there's that for it. I looked at getting the 36 when I got my ERA, but since I did the pre-order it was "only" a few hundred difference. From what I recall on reviews of the RXF 36, you're a little bit limited in how much you can adjust the chamber pressures differential, so that part is kind of sensitive. If I remember right, they recommend 150% +/- a few PSI. (EXT recommends starting at 150%, but you can go much lower if it feels OK to you - I'm running 120%.) And it's only got 3 clicks of HSC, with most reviewers only using 1 or 2 clicks. I liked the useable adjustment range on my Storia, so that convinced me to try the ERA.


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

2strokenut said:


> It took me a few days but I finally made it through all 34 pages. Don't remember most of it, but here goes:
> 
> I have a 22 Pivot Firebird, came with the DHX2 coil shock, blew it up at Bootleg a few weeks ago and met some of the EXT guys there. Never heard of the company before but after researching the shock it sounded top notch. I found an Arma V3 locally that fit my Firebird and from a dude who weighed the same as me (210lbs). The DHx2 got sent to Fox for warranty so I needed a new shock anyway. I've got 2 rides on the Arma so far and I'm blown away how good it is with no adjustments. It feels like it has double the travel since it never feels like it bottoms. It stays planted and controlled. It makes everything fast and gnarly seem easy. I wish I had it for bootleg.
> 
> ...


I'm using a Ohlins RXF M.2 coil . Its not supple over small bumps and isn't what I would call a plush fork and is what I would call Race Damped. However it is fast as hell, didn't feel "great" to me but PR's for days. If you get an Ohlins expect a custom tune to remove some compression for some plushness. You might try a custom tune on your Fox before looking at a different fork. From what I felt and seen Fox is super high quality stuff with really bad out of the box tuning. My friend just had his Fox 36 redone by Fluid Focus in San Diego and it's an entirely different Fork now.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I typically like Fox products, but hands down, in a shorter travel configuration, the Era is head and shoulders nicer to ride than a Factory 36.

I am not so sure if the Era (in a long travel config) is worth the additional $$, over a 38 with a smashpot or ACS3 upgrade.

I would try a smashpot first.


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

2strokenut said:


> It took me a few days but I finally made it through all 34 pages. Don't remember most of it, but here goes:
> 
> I have a 22 Pivot Firebird, came with the DHX2 coil shock, blew it up at Bootleg a few weeks ago and met some of the EXT guys there. Never heard of the company before but after researching the shock it sounded top notch. I found an Arma V3 locally that fit my Firebird and from a dude who weighed the same as me (210lbs). The DHx2 got sent to Fox for warranty so I needed a new shock anyway. I've got 2 rides on the Arma so far and I'm blown away how good it is with no adjustments. It feels like it has double the travel since it never feels like it bottoms. It stays planted and controlled. It makes everything fast and gnarly seem easy. I wish I had it for bootleg.
> 
> ...


You may also want to take a look at a Mezzer. I have not tried the ERA or Ohlins but can echo your feelings of not being able to get my Fox stuff to balance with my EXT shocks at all so I do think you'd appreciate changing to something else. I really tried to like my 38 grip 2 but it just didn't have enough dampening or mid stroke support.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> I typically like Fox products, but hands down, in a shorter travel configuration, the Era is head and shoulders nicer to ride than a Factory 36.
> 
> I am not so sure if the Era (in a long travel config) is worth the additional $$, over a 38 with a *smashpot or ACS3 upgrade.*
> 
> I would try a smashpot first.





croakies said:


> You may also want to take a look at a *Mezzer*. I have not tried the ERA or Ohlins but can echo your feelings of not being able to get my Fox stuff to balance with my EXT shocks at all so I do think you'd appreciate changing to something else. I really tried to like my 38 grip 2 but it just didn't have enough dampening or mid stroke support.


Ok, I'm new to this and have only heard of these terms for the first time in this thread lol. After a quick search I see smashpot is Vorsprung, whose videos I've seen and enjoyed. That seems like a good starting point to try and see if it meets my needs. What is the difference between the three? Mezzer vs Smashpot vs ACS3 or maybe I need to research and come back. haha


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

2strokenut said:


> Ok, I'm new to this and have only heard of these terms for the first time in this thread lol. After a quick search I see smashpot is Vorsprung, whose videos I've seen and enjoyed. That seems like a good starting point to try and see if it meets my needs. What is the difference between the three? Mezzer vs Smashpot vs ACS3 or maybe I need to research and come back. haha


Mezzer is a fork made by manitou. If your goal is to match the feel of your ext on the rear I would argue that smashpot does not fix the issue since it only replaces the spring and does not touch the damper. I'd expect you to get better results at a lower price by just swapping to ohlins/manitou/ext. All of which are known to have heavier dampening and triple air chambers which increase mid stroke substantially. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm on the EXT Era. And my wife Is on the Mezzer. Both are the first air forks I like. Both take a lot of tuning to get right. The Era has a little better small bump and is a little better going really fast. Unless those 2 are really important to you. The Era isn't almost 1k better for the price. The Soria is a custom tuned shock and it's really nice. The Era is still an off the shelf fork. 1


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

Called Vorsprung yesterday and they were super cool and answered my questions. They shipped a smashpot out for me yesterday so I'll try that first and then go from there. Then I can still play with the valving on the 38 and see what happens. Thanks everyone!


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

2strokenut said:


> Ok, I'm new to this and have only heard of these terms for the first time in this thread lol. After a quick search I see smashpot is Vorsprung, whose videos I've seen and enjoyed. That seems like a good starting point to try and see if it meets my needs. What is the difference between the three? Mezzer vs Smashpot vs ACS3 or maybe I need to research and come back. haha


Everything I have read put the smashpot ahead of the ACS3, I run a coil now and I don't believe they have as good of small bump compliance as air suspension at this point. Lower maintenance and better mid-stroke support definitely they're also a bit more consistent. But I think on a good day the small bump was better on my lyrik ultimate air, but it's mid stroke support didn't even compare and sometimes it just did random things. Given your situation I would probably look at doing a custom tune still on your damper side and seeing if you get the results you want for a lot less money than a new fork. The fox 36 I just rode with a custom tune was pretty excellent and before that might as well have been made of wood.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Cerberus75 said:


> I'm on the EXT Era. And my wife Is on the Mezzer. Both are the first air forks I like. Both take a lot of tuning to get right. The Era has a little better small bump and is a little better going really fast. Unless those 2 are really important to you. The Era isn't almost 1k better for the price. The Soria is a custom tuned shock and it's really nice. The Era is still an off the shelf fork. 1


That is actually not entirely true. We now have different tunes for the fork that we are using for people that are out side of the normal weight range (~140-210) or are close to the edge and specify that they prioritize a certain aspect. We may bump it a step up or down. Example 1: 155lb rider orders the fork and makes it clear in discussions or notes of order that they want the fork to feel plush and planted more than anything. We may go with a the lighter compression tune. Example 2: 160 lb rider wants a good all around balance of performance and is an aggressive rider but really likes to have fast rebound and is normally at or near all the way open on the setting. We will probably leave the compression tune alone but go a step down in rebound dampening tune. But, yes for the majority of people ordering the fork we will probably leave it alone.

I should also note that these tunes can be done when the fork is sent back for service or while we are performing the V2 upgrade.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

mixmastamikal said:


> That is actually not entirely true. We now have different tunes for the fork that we are using for people that are out side of the normal weight range (~140-210) or are close to the edge and specify that they prioritize a certain aspect. We may bump it a step up or down. Example 1: 155lb rider orders the fork and makes it clear in discussions or notes of order that they want the fork to feel plush and planted more than anything. We may go with a the lighter compression tune. Example 2: 160 lb rider wants a good all around balance of performance and is an aggressive rider but really likes to have fast rebound and is normally at or near all the way open on the setting. We will probably leave the compression tune alone but go a step down in rebound dampening tune. But, yes for the majority of people ordering the fork we will probably leave it alone.
> 
> I should also note that these tunes can be done when the fork is sent back for service or while we are performing the V2 upgrade.


that’s really good to know. Have you guys experimented with different wiper seals yet? When I send mine in I don’t think I want to use the stock RB ones any longer. Mine leak an ungodly amount each freakin ride. I think I managed to contaminate my new HS2 rotors because of it which really pisses me off but I digress. Also, think I might drop down a tune in Rebound also when I send mine in. Speaking of Rebound, did they fix the Rebound indentations so you can distinguish the clicks?


----------



## blk91 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kind of wondering more about EXT . Was looking at rear shocks for sale on pink bike. In the first 20 shocks 5 were EXTs given their market share that's kinda frightening. I know I ditched mine because miserable after service but I did feel like it was just me at the time.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Heya team,
Anyone from Australia got an ETA on the upgrade kit? When i asked the importer 3 weeks ago ago he just said he hadnt got the kits yet


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

SS in the USA told me they don't have a firm ETA from Italy yet, just "spring."


----------



## crmellin (May 14, 2006)

Can anyone on here confirm the Axle to Crown on a 130 or 140mm v2 ERA? 

If not can anyone confirm the a2c on any travel V2 ERA? 

Pinkbike is saying its pretty darn long... "The 170mm Era we tested had an axle-to-crown height of *590 *mm, just north of the claimed 582 +/- 5 mm". Of thats accurate its 7mm longer than a 38 which is kind of long to start with and *15mm *longer than the 36 that came stock on my switchblade.

I could go down 10mm in travel but it would still be 5mm longer and that BB is already kind high to start with.

Cheers!


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

crmellin said:


> Can anyone on here confirm the Axle to Crown on a 130 or 140mm v2 ERA?
> 
> If not can anyone confirm the a2c on any travel V2 ERA?
> 
> ...


The tech docs Inhave in front of me now are A to C 412mm + travel. i.e. 412 + 140 = 552mm, this is for a V1 but can assume V2 are with a mm or two.


----------



## crmellin (May 14, 2006)

karpiel said:


> to C 412mm + travel. i.e. 412 + 140 = 552mm, thi


Thanks Appreciate that, but would be grateful if anyone has any actual measurements.

Pinkbike's review says in reality its got a pretty long A2C but Im not sure if that gets longer with higher travel


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

crmellin said:


> Thanks Appreciate that, but would be grateful if anyone has any actual measurements.
> 
> Pinkbike's review says in reality its got a pretty long A2C but Im not sure if that gets longer with higher travel


575mm actual on a 160mm, just measured it.


----------



## crmellin (May 14, 2006)

croakies said:


> 575mm actual on a 160mm, just measured it.


Awesome thanks. 

For anyone interested, it _appears _then that the A2C increases as you increase travel(obviously not taking into account the actual travel itself).

Canfield's website says a 130 has a 541..."_ *Geo based on 541mm axle to crown fork, 130mm travel_ " YELLI SCREAMY - Blue It (Complete Bike)


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

crmellin said:


> Awesome thanks.
> 
> For anyone interested, it _appears _then that the A2C increases as you increase travel(obviously not taking into account the actual travel itself).
> 
> Canfield's website says a 130 has a 541..."_ *Geo based on 541mm axle to crown fork, 130mm travel_ " YELLI SCREAMY - Blue It (Complete Bike)


I only have one part number for csu and one for lowers.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

crmellin said:


> Can anyone on here confirm the Axle to Crown on a 130 or 140mm v2 ERA?
> 
> If not can anyone confirm the a2c on any travel V2 ERA?
> 
> ...


this is a 140mm. Add 5mm for ½ the mid axle diameter.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

I have 562mm on a 150mm V1


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

My 170mm v1 measures 580mm from top of the axle to top of the crown, axle is 14mm dia at the center, so 587mm AC distance.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

We just pulled a new ERA V2 140mm out of the box and it measured pretty much dead on the 552mm specification.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone attempt to service the air spring yet?


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

angieri918 said:


> Have you tried manually topping it out? Hold the arch stationary and pull up on the crown until you hear it. Maybe that helps?


This is great advice 

my fork was feeling ‘dead’ and on checking it was sucked down to around 150mm travel. This solution works perfectly. Its back to 170mm now and hopefully stays there!


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about when the V2 upgrades will start?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Did anybody ride the V2 and can say something about the differences compared to V1?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when the V2 upgrades will start?


We are scheduled to start receiving the upgrade kits in mid to late April for USA market.


----------



## Professed (Sep 25, 2007)

angieri918 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when the V2 upgrades will start?


What are the actual benefits of V2? Damper is still the same; gets some top out rubbers (which can be fitted at a regular service anyway - im due mine at next service and distributor handing them out for free) and gets self lubricating bushings which would be near impossible to retrofit (so new lowers required). Can't really see the point or have i completely missed the point !!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

In addition to the lubrication system the bushing is a new design and material as well. Also the lower utilizes a floating axle and pinch bolt. Early feedback from reviewers that have a lot of time on the V1 say there is definitely something noticably better going on with the bushings which I would agree with having done the conversion on one of my personal forks.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Heya team 

Does the upgrade kit include new lowers?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes. There really ins't a way to modify the original lowers to fit the floating axle mounting.


----------



## timmy1701 (10 mo ago)

I havent ridden the v1, but I have read all the info here and other places about them and was a bit worried about bushing tightness etc. But after receiving my V2s I can definately say that at least my set does not have problems with tight bushings! I am very stoked on the fork and feel it has helped my ridning with the improved midstroke support, especially pushing into corners. It did take a while to and I had to change my riding style to be a bit more "active", but they encourage that. A very noticable difference to a rockshox, fox or even ohlins. I came from a ZEB most recently and before that Fox 36 grip2, Ohlins rfx36, older Fox36 fit4, and fox40s.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

I’m very interested in getting the V2 upgrades, so far the fork has been very underwhelming. Fingers crossed it helps.
Just hope the local (Australian) supplier gets stock soon…


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m also feeling the same right now. I had to send my ERA in for service back in August and when I got it back I’ve had issues with seals leaking and the fork just hasn’t felt as smooth as it used to. Almost wooden feeling. I feel like my Pike has better overall sensitivity right now. Hopefully when the time comes to have this done things will get better. I know that I definitely do not want anymore of those **** racing bros seals.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

After I got my bushings fixed, the fork went from very good to amazing. The tuning range is fantastic. You can make it super plush and use lots of travel by running low ramp and mostly tune with the compression adjusters, or go for lots of support but still have great grip by running more ramp and much less compression.

I'm really looking forward to the v2 upgrade for even better lubrication around the bushings.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

GlazedHam said:


> Description: We at EXT took a new approach when designing the ERA fork, looking at dynamic geometry, bringing together the needs of the bike and rider to offer the best performance to both.
> View attachment 1938780


still waitin on carbon forks 🤠


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Stewiewin said:


> still waitin on carbon *coil* forks 🤠


fixed it for you


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

GlazedHam said:


> fixed it for you


air forks. lmao for a grand for a fork i like to see it in full carbon.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Heard it said they’re developing/testing an inverted dual crown


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Double post. Apologies for that.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

EXT Founder was on the Blister podcast. Worth a listen for anyone interested. He hints that a USD fork is in the works.

Blisterreview.com – EXT Founder Franco Fratton on a Lifetime in Suspension (Ep.110)


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Jukka4130 said:


> EXT Founder was on the Blister podcast. Worth a listen for anyone interested. He hints that a USD fork is in the works.
> 
> Blisterreview.com – EXT Founder Franco Fratton on a Lifetime in Suspension (Ep.110)


Bringing back the Shiver?


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

Update: a little long 

I've been riding my vorsprung fox 38 for a few months, paired with a storia v3 (wanted the climb switch, still have my Arma). raced it at bootleg, won cat 2 30-39 downhill, played with springs, revalves etc. Thought I had it about as good as I could get it. Still thought it wasn't as good in super fast chunk and square edge bumps. Bootleg was good but it beat the fuhk out of my hands. Midstoke support still something to be desired. 

I happend to mention to my wife back when I tried the shock that I was interested in the fork as well but didn't want to spend the money. I thought I was happy with the smashpot. Bless her heart, she ended up buying it for my birthday. 

My first ride I filled the chambers in the wrong order and felt harsh on small bumps but felt good going fast. Not a good start. 2nd ride I filled them the right way. I'm 210lbs in street clothes +80psi ++120, comp fully out and didn't touch rebound. Rode up national at south mtn and back down. FINALLY a fork that I could hit square edge bumps and not cringe. I'm completely blown away at how good it feels right out of the box. The mid stroke support is something I've been craving. It makes riding fun. I would have ridden back up national if I had more time just to come down again. 


I'm an expert motocross racer and I've really struggled to get my mtn bikes to feel like I want them to feel, I think a lot of moto guys coming over to mtb feel this way. Now, I feel like I can hit anything at any speed. Now I'm not worried about what the fork is going to do but if my tire or wheels will hold together 😂. 

Since my first ride on Monday its all I can think about. I've been riding every day on my local trails and it's like I'm on a completely different bike. It begs me to push harder and harder and I find myself giggling. It's working so good I'm afraid to touch anything. Beau at ext USA said to play with pressures but I don't know how it could get better. I think I've only bottomed it one time. I'm completely beat from riding every day but will probably wake up early and ride again. 

The only thing I can complain about is the all black look is lame and need to find a way to make it orange to match my Firebird.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

2strokenut said:


> Update: a little long
> 
> I've been riding my vorsprung fox 38 for a few months, paired with a storia v3 (wanted the climb switch, still have my Arma). raced it at bootleg, won cat 2 30-39 downhill, played with springs, revalves etc. Thought I had it about as good as I could get it. Still thought it wasn't as good in super fast chunk and square edge bumps. Bootleg was good but it beat the fuhk out of my hands. Midstoke support still something to be desired.
> 
> ...


Curious to hear what revalving you did to your F38. Did you change the midvalve? That's where all the square edge harshness comes from, the sum total of compression damping in that fork is really really low.

Is that the most travel you've got from the ERA? Looks like 30mm left.


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

2strokenut said:


> Update: a little long
> 
> I've been riding my vorsprung fox 38 for a few months, paired with a storia v3 (wanted the climb switch, still have my Arma). raced it at bootleg, won cat 2 30-39 downhill, played with springs, revalves etc. Thought I had it about as good as I could get it. Still thought it wasn't as good in super fast chunk and square edge bumps. Bootleg was good but it beat the fuhk out of my hands. Midstoke support still something to be desired.
> 
> ...


Thanks for tee review! Is that a V2? When you say you didn’t touch rebound, you mean it is on the recommended setting for your weight? For HSC fully out, you mean fully open? That is how I’m running my V1. If V1 decals OK, you can get them from slikgraphics: EXT Era Custom Decal Kit - Slik Graphics


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

That mid-stroke support is what really struck me as a standout, and something I didn’t know I was missing.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

Dougal said:


> Curious to hear what revalving you did to your F38. Did you change the midvalve? That's where all the square edge harshness comes from, the sum total of compression damping in that fork is really really low.
> 
> Is that the most travel you've got from the ERA? Looks like 30mm left.


I had my local shop Stillwell Performance mess with the midvalve and whatever. When I put the spring vorsprung recommended it really good on small stuff but once I did aggressive stuff it fell like it was way down in the travel. Once they revalved it it was 100% better. Before I could go all the way out and in on compression and it would do nothing. 

I cleaned the sanctions so the other picture isn't accurate, this is where it was at today and hucked it to flat in a few areas. 










Roto599 said:


> Thanks for tee review! Is that a V2? When you say you didn’t touch rebound, you mean it is on the recommended setting for your weight? For HSC fully out, you mean fully open? That is how I’m running my V1. If V1 decals OK, you can get them from slikgraphics: EXT Era Custom Decal Kit - Slik Graphics


Right on! That's what I'm looking for! 
Yes it's a v2. I didn't touch the rebound so it was set where it came from the factory. Today I checked it, it was 6 from all the way in. I think the recommended setting it 8. I went out to 9 today. The Hsc is all the way counter clockwise, so softest setting. I also checked pressure before I rode. + was dead on 80psi but ++ was 112. Need to check how much my guage loses. I'm using a ktm wp digital pump. I decided to go down 5psi today to 75/115. I got a KOM on a trail today I've been working on for a few months and it was a breeze. Trails that I normally didn't like were fun today. Places where I never felt I could stay in my line cause of chunk or decomposed granite didn't even feel hard. It's like I started mtn biking all over again and just riding up and down stuff just to have fun. 


NS-NV said:


> That mid-stroke support is what really struck me as a standout, and something I didn’t know I was missing.


Absolutely. It's a game changer. I'm not saying this is the end all be all, I'm sure you can get other dampers and stuff to work but both the shock and fork, just bolt on have been amazing.


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

I bought two ERAs. One for me and one for my wife. Shortly thereafter EXT closed the local service centre saying that staff there needed more training. That was 9 months ago and so far zero training has been given. While the fork is nice, the After-Sales support is non-existing. There is no point in buying this product at a steep price if EXT is unable to provide professional service.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

civil_servant said:


> I bought two ERAs. One for me and one for my wife. Shortly thereafter EXT closed the local service centre saying that staff there needed more training. That was 9 months ago and so far zero training has been given. While the fork is nice, the After-Sales support is non-existing. There is no point in buying this product at a steep price if EXT is unable to provide professional service.


Are you in the US? I'm in NY and ship my stuff to Suspension Syndicate in UT


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

No, Hong Kong. The only choice I have is a centre in Malaysia that doesn't even show up on Google maps or ship it to the EU where it may be subject to duty and import taxes. EXT is popular in Hong Kong and they could make good sales, but somehow they can't get their stuff together. One shouldn't be subjected to such poor after-sale service given the premium one pays for this product. They keep blaming COVID restrictions, but it's a poor excuse considering that thousands of businesses can provide training via Zoom. Ohlins provides Zoom training for their Service centre here in Hong Kong.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

I’m finding the same with the Australia distributor, numerous unanswered emails, and _if_ they do answer it’s fairly unhelpful and not exactly forthcoming with information.
I don’t know why EXT chose their current Aussie distributor instead of a well established suspension player, like Cyclinic or NSD.
I’m putting my Lyrik back on.


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

It's not necessarily the distributor. It's EXT themselves who are giving the local distributor the run around. Thus they may give up at some stage. As a reputable distributer I wouldn't want to work with them.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone get an update on V2 upgrades? Emailed a SS couple weeks ago, but have not gotten a response...


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

NS-NV said:


> Anyone get an update on V2 upgrades? Emailed a SS couple weeks ago, but have not gotten a response...


I checked with them last week - they don't have an ETA from Italy yet. Still expecting at some time, but don't know when.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I just got a v2 yesterday, and had a question about the axle. I have 240s with Torque Caps (edit: Boost). When installing the wheel, I make sure that the pinch bolt is loose, insert the wheel, insert the axle and tighten to 9nm, then tighten pinch bolt to 5nm. When I follow this procedure the end cap on the hub does not rest on dropouts of the lowers, but on the axle itself. There is about a 2mm gap between the droupout and the end cap. Is this how it should be?


----------



## Jason419 (Jan 2, 2012)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I just got a v2 yesterday, and had a question about the axle. I have 240s with Torque Caps. When installing the wheel, I make sure that the pinch bolt is loose, insert the wheel, insert the axle and tighten to 9nm, then tighten pinch bolt to 5nm. When I follow this procedure the end cap on the hub does not rest on dropouts of the lowers, but on the axle itself. There is about a 2mm gap between the droupout and the end cap. Is this how it should be?


Are your hubs 110mm boost spacing?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Jason419 said:


> Are your hubs 110mm boost spacing?


Yes.


----------



## crmellin2020 (Jan 1, 2021)

When you say comp out you mean open?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Does anyone know how to remove the airshaft?
I did a lower leg service, pulled the damper to clean everything. On the air side I only managed to get the high pressure shaft out. Just unsrewed the top and pulled it out. I just wasn‘t sure how to remove the lower pressure air shaft.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

You need a special 3-pin crow's foot style tool. I was able to purchase one from Suspension Syndicate, cost $90. The cap at the bottom of the air shaft stanchion is threaded into the stanchion, and held in place with a lot of red Loctite. You'll need to heat the end of the stanchion to ~200* F / 100* C measured with an IR thermometer to soften the Loctite, then unthread the cap. The air shaft slides right out then, and you can add or remove clip-on travel spacers then.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Andeh said:


> You need a special 3-pin crow's foot style tool. I was able to purchase one from Suspension Syndicate, cost $90. The cap at the bottom of the air shaft stanchion is threaded into the stanchion, and held in place with a lot of red Loctite. You'll need to heat the end of the stanchion to ~200* F / 100* C measured with an IR thermometer to soften the Loctite, then unthread the cap. The air shaft slides right out then, and you can add or remove clip-on travel spacers then.


Geeez that sounds like a bad time. I wonder how necessary it is to service the air spring and replace whatever grease/lube that lives in there..? I’ve switched back to my Pike for the past few months because the ERA feels like SH!+ right now. the crap seals leaking all over the fork and contaminating the brakes and also because it feels nothing like when it was brand new. It feels harsh when speeds are somewhat high. Noticed I was getting crazy arm pump. Let my buddy ride it and he said the same. Was holding off doing anything myself because I was anticipating the V2 upgrade happening sooner than reality indicates and was just going to have SS fix me up. Hope we hear something soon


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

The process wasn't particularly hard, just required more tools than you'd need to change travel on a 36 or Lyrik. Oh, I should note that we depressurized the air chamber before removing the stanchion cap. We left the top cap on because we didn't have a large enough chamferless socket (it's quite large, like 37mm or something).

If I were you I'd just get your fork fixed under warranty now, especially if you've got a backup you can use, because that sounds all kinds of wrong. I'm guessing the seals were somehow too big, which lost all your oil so you've got tons of stiction from no lubrication. Maybe the seals got put in at an angle or something?


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

After putting the fork back together everything runs very smoothly again I just noticed one thing. Counting from fully closed the rebound dial only clicks for the first 8 clicks. Afterwards it just spins freely without clicks. I doesn‘t just spin through. It still has a full open end position. Just going there with without clicks. Strange. 
Any ideas?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

2strokenut said:


> Update: a little long
> 
> I've been riding my vorsprung fox 38 for a few months, paired with a storia v3 (wanted the climb switch, still have my Arma). raced it at bootleg, won cat 2 30-39 downhill, played with springs, revalves etc. Thought I had it about as good as I could get it. Still thought it wasn't as good in super fast chunk and square edge bumps. Bootleg was good but it beat the fuhk out of my hands. Midstoke support still something to be desired.
> 
> ...


Curious what your rebound settings are. We’re the same weight. My fork came with a setting of 9 clicks out, and this is what’s advised by the v2 manual. But the older manual suggests much slower, like 7 clicks. Weird that there’s a discrepancy, all other suggestions are the same and there supposedly are no changes to the damper across model years, right?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Glehsias said:


> After putting the fork back together everything runs very smoothly again I just noticed one thing. Counting from fully closed the rebound dial only clicks for the first 8 clicks. Afterwards it just spins freely without clicks. I doesn‘t just spin through. It still has a full open end position. Just going there with without clicks. Strange.
> Any ideas?


Mine was doing that after first service, and stopped doing it after we changed the travel. When we changed the travel, we had the rebound knob come off the little silver rod, and had to pull the rod out by itself after the cap was removed. When we reassembled it, we put the rod into the rebound knob, then inserted it into the foot stud.

I'd suggest removing the rebound knob again, pulling out the silver rod, cleaning both, and reseating.

My guess is that if the rod sometimes doesn't get fully seated either into the end of the foot stud or the rebound knob, causing the detent click mechanism to work.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Andeh said:


> You need a special 3-pin crow's foot style tool. I was able to purchase one from Suspension Syndicate, cost $90. The cap at the bottom of the air shaft stanchion is threaded into the stanchion, and held in place with a lot of red Loctite. You'll need to heat the end of the stanchion to ~200* F / 100* C measured with an IR thermometer to soften the Loctite, then unthread the cap. The air shaft slides right out then, and you can add or remove clip-on travel spacers then.


Did you 'just figure it out' for adjusting the travel, or were you able to find instructions? Being able to change the travel on my own, during service would be great...


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

NS-NV said:


> Did you 'just figure it out' for adjusting the travel, or were you able to find instructions? Being able to change the travel on my own, during service would be great...


I called up SS and got instructions from them verbally for the travel change part (in addition to the oil change service doc on the website). They said there isn't a document for the travel change right now.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Curious what your rebound settings are. We’re the same weight. My fork came with a setting of 9 clicks out, and this is what’s advised by the v2 manual. But the older manual suggests much slower, like 7 clicks. Weird that there’s a discrepancy, all other suggestions are the same and there supposedly are no changes to the damper across model years, right?


I'll check in a few hours when I head out to ride. What pressures are you running? I've settled on 115++ 74ish+. For big rocky trails and bootleg I was running 130++. I would think rebound would be dependent on your air spring settings. I dont think Ive touched rebound since I bought it.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm at 78 in the + chamber and unsettled on the ++, but currently trying 117. I've found that lowering the + chamber just makes it feel harsher on repeated fast rock hits, perhaps hitting the progressive wall at the end of the stroke. 

Some days are really good and some not so good and I can't pin down what's going on, but I really get tons of arm pump on fast rocky descents. Going to try dialing in rebound a bit more. I've got a v2, so hopefully bushing issues are resolved/ruled out. 

I was alway sort of skeptical of the effects of lowers air entrapment, but tried the zip tie release the other day and was surprised to hear a solid fart, followed by several seconds of asthmatic hissing from both sides of the lowers. So, maybe that will buy me some comfort.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I'm at 78 in the + chamber and unsettled on the ++, but currently trying 117. I've found that lowering the + chamber just makes it feel harsher on repeated fast rock hits, perhaps hitting the progressive wall at the end of the stroke.
> 
> Some days are really good and some not so good and I can't pin down what's going on, but I really get tons of arm pump on fast rocky descents. Going to try dialing in rebound a bit more. I've got a v2, so hopefully bushing issues are resolved/ruled out.
> 
> I was alway sort of skeptical of the effects of lowers air entrapment, but tried the zip tie release the other day and was surprised to hear a solid fart, followed by several seconds of asthmatic hissing from both sides of the lowers. So, maybe that will buy me some comfort.


How big are these rock hits? Where are you riding usually? For bootleg canyon its about as rocky as you can get. Big rock hits and its miles and miles of it. I had to keep going up in pressure until I got to 130 and it was money.

Do you use that Ext oil they gave you? I try to add some oil weekly. Haven't tried burping yet. I'd hate to shove some crud below the seal,


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm in Flagstaff, AZ. Cruising around 20+mph and hitting rocks 4-8" is where I'm least comfortable. I could name specific trails, but that might not mean anything to anybody but the locals. 

I have been dabbing the stanchions with the oil before rides, and I hang it from the front wheel, so should be good and lubricated in there.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I'm in Flagstaff, AZ. Cruising around 20+mph and hitting rocks 4-8" is where I'm least comfortable. I could name specific trails, but that might not mean anything to anybody but the locals.
> 
> I have been dabbing the stanchions with the oil before rides, and I hang it from the front wheel, so should be good and lubricated in there.


Oh sweet, was going to ride Flag last weekend but ended up riding Sedona instead. What trails are giving you the most trouble? Are the rocks 4-8 inchs in size? How far apart are they? 

I cant wait to hit private reserve and Can I with this fork.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I'm at 78 in the + chamber and unsettled on the ++, but currently trying 117. I've found that lowering the + chamber just makes it feel harsher on repeated fast rock hits, perhaps hitting the progressive wall at the end of the stroke.
> 
> Some days are really good and some not so good and I can't pin down what's going on, but I really get tons of arm pump on fast rocky descents. Going to try dialing in rebound a bit more. I've got a v2, so hopefully bushing issues are resolved/ruled out.
> 
> I was alway sort of skeptical of the effects of lowers air entrapment, but tried the zip tie release the other day and was surprised to hear a solid fart, followed by several seconds of asthmatic hissing from both sides of the lowers. So, maybe that will buy me some comfort.


those are pretty much my pressures as well. You mentioned arm pump also. I wonder if there’s just a bit too much compression damping..? Was thinking about switching to the lighter compression tune but leaving rebound alone. I’m not reaching big mountain bike park speeds unless it’s on a holiday trip. Has anyone switched to the lighter Comp tune who weighs around 80-85kgs? If so, what did you notice?


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

Here's my gopro from Bootleg last month. The fork on this chunk was so good I wish I could have raced it more. No arm pump but my legs hurt.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

2strokenut said:


> Here's my gopro from Bootleg last month. The fork on this chunk was so good I wish I could have raced it more. No arm pump but my legs hurt.


I think my fillings rattled loose just from watching....


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Right on, looked a little frustrating at the end trying to pass. So you're running compression full open?


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Right on, looked a little frustrating at the end trying to pass. So you're running compression full open?


Yeah, a little bit frustrating. I was 6 in from fully open on HS and LS comp. 130++75+

On south mountain stuff I'm full open or a click or two in. On highline in Sedona I went a few clicks in on hsc.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I've found that dialing in settings seem to work best like this for me:
1) pick a + pressure based on chart / sag preferences. I run mine at what the chart says for my naked weight (~165 lbs), so a bit under, but I'm not riding with as much violence as the video above. This is around 18% sag (standing in neutral stance) for me, and is definitely biased in favor of small bump comfort rather than support / aggression. My gut is the chart is probably right on for heavier / more aggressive riding. I could probably run what the chart says, but right now it feels balanced with my shock.
2) pick a ++ pressure as a multiplier of +. I've messed around with this a fair bit, and would say that a 1.2ish ratio feels like a 160mm 36 with no volume tokens - super linear. 1.3ish feels like similar ramp to maybe 1 token. I'm now running 1.35x but again am not hitting a ton of fork stuffing compressions on most rides. I need to try running 1.4x with HSC backed out 1-2 clicks (see below).
3) set rebound based on + pressure and chart. I'm right at what the updated manual/chart says (have run 1 click more open and it feels a tad nervous then).
3) set both compression settings 1 click from open. This is so you can isolate the feeling of the ramp, and let you get a feel for typical travel usage on certain types of features.
4) if you're bottoming out hard without a ton of effort, add some ramp until you're only getting bottom outs on the biggest hits you'll hit (or maybe not even then). I like doing 0.05x steps. I tune my ramp based on a couple features on my local trails that are real fork stuffers, and deliberately landing drops front wheel first.
5) fine tune fork feel with compression after that. Add back some LSC for more support pumping lips etc. Add some HSC to fine tune a bit more support on bigger hits. I find adding even just 1 click can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Guess I’m going to drop the lowers this weekend and do a thorough cleaning. I have some RB seals that I ordered but haven’t used. Has anyone tried using anything other than the stock dust seals? Would like to slap on some SKF wipers and see how they feel.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Andeh said:


> Mine was doing that after first service, and stopped doing it after we changed the travel. When we changed the travel, we had the rebound knob come off the little silver rod, and had to pull the rod out by itself after the cap was removed. When we reassembled it, we put the rod into the rebound knob, then inserted it into the foot stud.
> 
> I'd suggest removing the rebound knob again, pulling out the silver rod, cleaning both, and reseating.
> 
> My guess is that if the rod sometimes doesn't get fully seated either into the end of the foot stud or the rebound knob, causing the detent click mechanism to work.


Thanks. That worked! Back to 21 clicks.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Curious what your rebound settings are. We’re the same weight. My fork came with a setting of 9 clicks out, and this is what’s advised by the v2 manual. But the older manual suggests much slower, like 7 clicks. Weird that there’s a discrepancy, all other suggestions are the same and there supposedly are no changes to the damper across model years, right?


I'm 9 clicks out from fully in on rebound


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I decided to try a wider range of compression settings today, and the harshness I’m feeling is most definitely from excessive HSC. My recommended HSC was 6 clicks out from closed, I dialed it back to 10 out and I’m a lot happier. For better or for worse I was using most of my travel after dialing it out, and I can bottom it if I try.

It’s funny, because i feel like the suggested compression settings for my Estoria are just about perfect.

I tried several increasingly stiff compression stacks on my Zeb, each felt better than the last. But I found that they felt best to me with zero preload on them. I wonder if the harshness is preload related? Like I really want to stick a firmer stack on Era, and open the HSC dial fully to know.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I decided to try a wider range of compression settings today, and the harshness I’m feeling is most definitely from excessive HSC. My recommended HSC was 6 clicks out from closed, I dialed it back to 10 out and I’m a lot happier. For better or for worse I was using most of my travel after dialing it out, and I can bottom it if I try.
> 
> It’s funny, because i feel like the suggested compression settings for my Estoria are just about perfect.
> 
> I tried several increasingly stiff compression stacks on my Zeb, each felt better than the last. But I found that they felt best to me with zero preload on them. I wonder if the harshness is preload related? Like I really want to stick a firmer stack on Era, and open the HSC dial fully to know.


It's interesting you say that, I was trying yesterday some different comp settings and it's crazy how easily 1 or 2 clicks on lsc can make it feel harsh. I ended up running 1 click from fully open on lsc and 4 clicks from fully open on hsc. I only did this because I did a really gnarly trail at south mtn felt like I bottomed a few times.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

The ++ chamber is incredibly sensitive to changes also. Yesterday I did one of my local trails, went from 60+/81++ (HSC 2 from open, LSC 4 from open) to 60+/84++ (HSC 1 from open, LSC still 4 from open). No chunk other than lots of brake bumps, but big berms and fairly steep and fast so you're on and off the brakes constantly. The fork stayed way higher in the travel, and my hands were incredibly tired. I knew right away that if I was that fatigued by a 2 minute descent, the setting was no good for me, even though the amount of midstroke was really nice. I used about 1" less max travel than I typically do on that run (not a bad thing, but just crazy how 3psi made that big a difference).

I guess I should follow my own advice and try that setup again with the LSC opened up.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

angieri918 said:


> those are pretty much my pressures as well. You mentioned arm pump also. I wonder if there’s just a bit too much compression damping..? Was thinking about switching to the lighter compression tune but leaving rebound alone. I’m not reaching big mountain bike park speeds unless it’s on a holiday trip. Has anyone switched to the lighter Comp tune who weighs around 80-85kgs? If so, what did you notice?


I sit in that weight range. I went to a 12mm shim and went back might try a 15mm shim. My wife is 68kg at the heaviest and likes the 12mm


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> I sit in that weight range. I went to a 12mm shim and went back might try a 15mm shim. My wife is 68kg at the heaviest and likes the 12mm


Got any info about shim configurations across the three tunes?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Got any info about shim configurations across the three tunes?


I'm sorry I thought this was the Mezzer thread. Which I switched to from an Era because I can work on it.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## brash (Dec 4, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I’m finding the same with the Australia distributor, numerous unanswered emails, and _if_ they do answer it’s fairly unhelpful and not exactly forthcoming with information.
> I don’t know why EXT chose their current Aussie distributor instead of a well established suspension player, like Cyclinic or NSD.
> I’m putting my Lyrik back on.


I'm trying to buy an E-storia right now... No response at all. I'm trying to give this bloke money and nothing.

I think I'm just going to have to get one from NZ. At least it will be done right as he does all the tuning/dyno testing himself.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

brash said:


> I'm trying to buy an E-storia right now... No response at all. I'm trying to give this bloke money and nothing.
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to get one from NZ. At least it will be done right as he does all the tuning/dyno testing himself.


Did you call him?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I have got my ERA v2 all mounted up on my new bike. Hopefully I will get time to try it over the weekend.


----------



## brash (Dec 4, 2018)

springs said:


> Did you call him?


Left a voicemail, nothing


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey are the V2 decals different from V1? If they are, anyone know where to get custom decals? Slikgraphics has V1, I guess I may just go for that for my soon to be upgraded V2 lowers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romulus.taifer (9 mo ago)

hi guys, can't find from the thread but i`ll give it a try.... I.m on v1 Era and having a little problem...turind and returning the reboung know...the sound of the clicks are ok (1st ride today after total rebuild by EXT) but has no effect on the rebound...like it.s blocked on the fast part and doesnt want to slow down....i know my dials and everything else....but my rebound isnt working.... Anyobody have had/heard of someone with this problem? (its resulting into a nervous and bumpy ford as the returning of the fork is toooo fast)


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just tried to drop the lowers to do a service and swap seals. I consider myself a competent mechanic who can do most things especially if there's instructions/yt video. The way the lowers attach to the damper shaft/air shaft which also requires you to hold 2 tools at the same time has me questioning my mech skills... I have now stripped one of the foot bolts, this time on the air spring side. I'm beyond pissed off. 

To those who are brave/mech inclined enough to successfully do 50hr service on your ERA,
Are you using locktite when reinstalling lowers? Seems like that's a bit overkill. I was able to do a 50hr back in january and didnt have any issues but this time no such luck.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

That's a bummer!

Keeping the air or damper rod stationery with the 4mm hex key while turning the external nut counter-clockwise spares the bolts quite a bit.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Jukka4130 said:


> That's a bummer!
> 
> Keeping the air or damper rod stationery with the 4mm hex key while turning the external nut counter-clockwise spares the bolts quite a bit.


Is it worth heating the nut with a heat gun first?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

It's not instructed in the service manual. However, would not probably hurt if one can concentrate heat solely on the external nut.


----------



## KoolGrandWizardLuke (Dec 23, 2017)

angieri918 said:


> Just tried to drop the lowers to do a service and swap seals. I consider myself a competent mechanic who can do most things especially if there's instructions/yt video. The way the lowers attach to the damper shaft/air shaft which also requires you to hold 2 tools at the same time has me questioning my mech skills... I have now stripped one of the foot bolts, this time on the air spring side. I'm beyond pissed off.
> 
> To those who are brave/mech inclined enough to successfully do 50hr service on your ERA,
> Are you using locktite when reinstalling lowers? Seems like that's a bit overkill. I was able to do a 50hr back in january and didnt have any issues but this time no such luck.





half_man_half_scab said:


> Is it worth heating the nut with a heat gun first?





Jukka4130 said:


> It's not instructed in the service manual. However, would not probably hurt if one can concentrate heat solely on the external nut.


If the bolt/nut has loctite on it then almost certainly heat is needed to disassemble the part properly. The fact that heat is needed to disassemble it may be missing from any instructions because it is presumed that the work is being done by a trained mechanic, and any person with training knows that if loctite is applied then you need to follow the correct procedures to release it.

Sort of like how they don't tell you to have the socket/wrench fully engaged and square with the nut/bolt every time they tell you to undo something..... It's just presumed that you know how to do such basic things if you are undertaking the work.

Also. It is not likely that you will have an effect on the loctite with a heat gun.
For example Loctite 2701 which is especially suited for Chromed steel and "This product is particularly suited for use on inactive substrates and/or where maximum resistance to hot oil is required ".
It is my opinion that this Loctite is the most suitable for shocks/dampers/forks.
It requires 250c to release. 482 Fahrenheit. I doubt you will get the whole nut and shaft to that temperature with a heat gun.

243 NEW-EN (henkel.com)


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

KoolGrandWizardLuke said:


> If the bolt/nut has loctite on it then almost certainly heat is needed to disassemble the part properly. The fact that heat is needed to disassemble it may be missing from any instructions because it is presumed that the work is being done by a trained mechanic, and any person with training knows that if loctite is applied then you need to follow the correct procedures to release it.
> 
> Sort of like how they don't tell you to have the socket/wrench fully engaged and square with the nut/bolt every time they tell you to undo something..... It's just presumed that you know how to do such basic things if you are undertaking the work.
> 
> ...


You don't need to hit melting temp to release loctite. Enough heat to expand the outer part will break the bond and greatly reduce it's hold.
100C is plenty, often 60C is enough.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

brash said:


> I think I'm just going to have to get one from NZ. At least it will be done right as he does all the tuning/dyno testing himself.


Hey 
I might see if NZ can do the V2 upgrade, did you end up contacting the NZ importer or one of the shops? if so how did you go?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I just got a v2 yesterday, and had a question about the axle. I have 240s with Torque Caps (edit: Boost). When installing the wheel, I make sure that the pinch bolt is loose, insert the wheel, insert the axle and tighten to 9nm, then tighten pinch bolt to 5nm. When I follow this procedure the end cap on the hub does not rest on dropouts of the lowers, but on the axle itself. There is about a 2mm gap between the droupout and the end cap. Is this how it should be?
> 
> View attachment 1980596


Just in case this was left open. The floating axle has a shoulder that acts as a contact surface against the hub end cap. Tightening the axle pulls (or pushes, however you want to see it) the shoulder against the hub, and the small bolt found on the lower leg located radially in relation to the axle locks it in place. 

In short, this is the floating axle in action.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Jukka4130 said:


> Just in case this was left open. The floating axle has a shoulder that acts as a contact surface against the hub end cap. Tightening the axle pulls (or pushes, however you want to see it) the shoulder against the hub, and the small bolt found on the lower leg located radially in relation to the axle locks it in place.
> 
> In short, this is the floating axle in action.


Thanks, the issue was closed in my mind, but I did not post here. While there may be benefit to keeping the lowers straight by this design, the outcome is that the drive-side Torque Cap won't function as intended. Only a fraction of their surface area will touch the shoulder of the axle.


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

Hello nice community, I am riding my dream build with an EXT Era V2 (beginning of the bike season here in Quebec, my first rides were in mud, snow, and wet sand two weeks ago, today no more snow on trails).
I previously rode a Fox 36 Performance with the FiT4 that I then updated for a Grip2 (which is wayyyy better).

But the ERA  ! What an impressive fork. 
I have just made my first technical trail with a lot of wet roots in woods, and I managed to handle things I have never been able to handle before (could also be the bike and the shock of course).
But this fork rides high and this is exactly why I wanted one, it's really cool to reduce pedal strikes. This fork also gives a lot of confidence, it's calm and controlled, it's good at any speed.

The bike parks are opening next week, can't wait to stress it on my favorite trails.

I am in LOVE.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

I built up a SB130 during the crazy parts shortage, ended up putting a Zeb Ultimate on it because it’s all I could find in stock at the time. I’ve been debating on trying out the Era V2 since I have the Storia shock. I was told to save my money and just do a Luftkappe in the Zeb by more than a few people. Anyone here switch from a Zeb/Luftkappe to the Era?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

OU812 said:


> I built up a SB130 during the crazy parts shortage, ended up putting a Zeb Ultimate on it because it’s all I could find in stock at the time. I’ve been debating on trying out the Era V2 since I have the Storia shock. I was told to save my money and just do a Luftkappe in the Zeb by more than a few people. Anyone here switch from a Zeb/Luftkappe to the Era?


In longer travel, I find the difference between the Era and a ‘modified’ fork to be less of an upgrade. Still better, but not sure it’s worth the cost.

At 140mm, it is not even close. The Era was bay far the best upgrade I have ever done, as there is no ‘wasted’ travel. Zero compromise between small bump compliance, mid-stoke support, and bottom out resistance.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

NS-NV said:


> In longer travel, I find the difference between the Era and a ‘modified’ fork to be less of an upgrade. Still better, but not sure it’s worth the cost.
> 
> At 140mm, it is not even close. The Era was bay far the best upgrade I have ever done, as there is no ‘wasted’ travel. Zero compromise between small bump compliance, mid-stoke support, and bottom out resistance.


Isn’t the ERA weight on a 140 travel bike a rather heavy negative? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

TazMini said:


> Isn’t the ERA weight on a 140 travel bike a rather heavy negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I choose performance over weight. 

As a recovering weight wennie (I still have a lot of carbon and ti), I think it’s a fools errand to chase grams, unless you are an XC / Endurance racer.

If your shopping in the beef class of an Era/ 36/ Lyric you are already answering if you prefer performance over weight.

Also, Era vs 36 with upgrade is maybe a few hundred grams.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

NS-NV said:


> In longer travel, I find the difference between the Era and a ‘modified’ fork to be less of an upgrade. Still better, but not sure it’s worth the cost.
> 
> At 140mm, it is not even close. The Era was bay far the best upgrade I have ever done, as there is no ‘wasted’ travel. Zero compromise between small bump compliance, mid-stoke support, and bottom out resistance.


I was planning on dropping down to 150 travel if I go with the new fork, I’m running it in the LR setup but prefer the handling with the shorter fork. I may look at the new Lyrik too, I honestly feel like the Zeb is a bit overkill for the SB130. I’ve got the Storia shock so was wanting the matching forks plus all the reviewers seem to love it.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

OU812 said:


> I built up a SB130 during the crazy parts shortage, ended up putting a Zeb Ultimate on it because it’s all I could find in stock at the time. I’ve been debating on trying out the Era V2 since I have the Storia shock. I was told to save my money and just do a Luftkappe in the Zeb by more than a few people. Anyone here switch from a Zeb/Luftkappe to the Era?


The Luftkappe ist top saggy in the beginning and extreme progressive to the end so that IT IS almost Impossible to get füll travel.

If you Devise to Upgrade the ZEB.....get the new 2023 Upgrade Kit instead or Invest around 50 bucks For callibrating of the bushings and Install an AWK or runt so that you do have the Same airspring system as the ext Era has. And a Tuning of the charger 2 Like M-Suspensiontech or Novyparts france.This will Bring you closest to the era.


If you would buy an avalanche cartridge,that would be the best,but that expensive that you could rather sell the ZEB and buy an Era


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> In longer travel, I find the difference between the Era and a ‘modified’ fork to be less of an upgrade. Still better, but not sure it’s worth the cost.
> 
> At 140mm, it is not even close. The Era was bay far the best upgrade I have ever done, as there is no ‘wasted’ travel. Zero compromise between small bump compliance, mid-stoke support, and bottom out resistance.


what do you mean by wasted travel? where are the benefits of the ERA in longer travel config lost? Less bushing overlap possibly but what else?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> what do you mean by wasted travel? where are the benefits of the ERA in longer travel config lost? Less bushing overlap possibly but what else?


Perhaps he couldn't get more than 140mm travel otherwise........


----------



## BobFro (11 mo ago)

Andrew Brennan is freakin' excellent! Big loss that he's no longer working with EXT MTB.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Dougal said:


> Perhaps he couldn't get more than 140mm travel otherwise........


No, not at all. If you take the example of rear suspension, the ‘best’ designs can do more with less travel. They are just as capable, or more than bikes with 20+mm more. The less the travel, the more important this is, if you value performance (especially if you push your bike above it’s weight class).

The same goes for the Era. Mine replaced a 140mm Factory Fox 36 (completely dialed by Maverick Suspension, set with a shock wiz). When I compare the Era to my 160mm 36 (same treatment as my old 140mm), the performance is the same. I can ride all the same stuff, with similar control, similar speed, with the same amount of fatigue (DH tracks, bike parks etc). this was nowhere near the case with the 140mm 36.

I typically ride shorter travel bikes, because I like more feedback from the trail, but the trade-off is fatigue on rougher trails, or longer descents. Because the Era uses it’s travel so efficiently, in the shorter config, I get less beat up.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

2strokenut said:


> Here's my gopro from Bootleg last month. The fork on this chunk was so good I wish I could have raced it more. No arm pump but my legs hurt.



Great ride. What a Bumpy track and No arm Pump?
Speaks For your Arms and the fork.

Strange I never goty Era working so nice. It only has Masses of Support and bottom Out Control. But braking bumps and vibrations werde transfered hard to my hands Which would make Them Hurt. It Skipped Over large roots instead of swallowing Them,but löst contact and Kickers me around.
But I Tried the RECOMMENDED pressures as Well as Higher and lower pressures With a smaller oder greater pressure difference between + and ++. Opened Up the damping closed it more. Never found a nice grippy Ride.

My tuned mezzer pro,was far more sensitive, almost as Supportive swallowed small and large roots far better and although being stiffer was saving my Hands better from fatique.And all this although I Used a 29 wheel or 650b in the era and the mezzer was only 650b.

The Service told me the fork was ok,but I never got this ride qualities from the era


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

bansaiman said:


> Great ride. What a Bumpy track and No arm Pump?
> Speaks For your Arms and the fork.
> 
> Strange I never goty Era working so nice. It only has Masses of Support and bottom Out Control. But braking bumps and vibrations werde transfered hard to my hands Which would make Them Hurt. It Skipped Over large roots instead of swallowing Them,but löst contact and Kickers me around.
> ...


Same small bump/vibration issues here on v1. Going to see if the v2 upgrade solves my issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

Got my first bike park ride yesterday (got a few rides on the trails next to my place prior to bike parks opening). The Era (v2) is head an shoulder better in any domain compared to my Fox 36 Performance with a Grip 2 upgrade. I use stock settings 100++ 65+ 7-7-12. Great small bump sensitivity, rides high, tracks the ground like it's sucking the front wheel to give you grip and control.
I am not a good rider and I am not riding hard but for a trail/bike park use it performs sooo well.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

TazMini said:


> Same small bump/vibration issues here on v1. Going to see if the v2 upgrade solves my issues.


^Same as mine.
Been holding out for the V2 upgrade kit to become available in Australia, I have grown sick of waiting so put the Lyrik back on and era up for sale, if it doesnt sell by the time the upgrade arrives I'll see how much it is and weigh up if its worth putting good money after bad.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> ^Same as mine.
> Been holding out for the V2 upgrade kit to become available in Australia, I have grown sick of waiting so put the Lyrik back on and era up for sale, if it doesnt sell by the time the upgrade arrives I'll see how much it is and weigh up if its worth putting good money after bad.



After the Worldwide Delivery Situation and living next to france I bought a DeVille 2 For my 29er aß my old DeVille 34 has unmatched sensitivity For an Air fork.

35stanchions,widel available dust wipers,Standard sealings (parts availability was the reason why I mived from the great tune Mezzer With 37mm stanchions),high Quality Made 95% in Europe and Service has improved to very good. The damping and rooty "gobability" is as high or Higher than the tuned mezzer.

But of course as a single Air you will Not get the Same Hardcore Support as With the era or mezzer although IT IS good For what IT IS. I think BOS does Not adjust the positive chamber Size between according to the negative spring enough when going Up to 170mm.
I will try First a Low Number of neopos Like spacers,going Coil and Then Decide which way to Go. But IT IS Here to stay.

BOS NEW Zealand offers great service as Well and has spare parts available. The DeVille is gar cheaper than the era around 1200. The 39 mm Idylle SC around the Same aß the era.


----------



## LukasG1 (Sep 1, 2021)

romulus.taifer said:


> hi guys, can't find from the thread but i`ll give it a try.... I.m on v1 Era and having a little problem...turind and returning the reboung know...the sound of the clicks are ok (1st ride today after total rebuild by EXT) but has no effect on the rebound...like it.s blocked on the fast part and doesnt want to slow down....i know my dials and everything else....but my rebound isnt working.... Anyobody have had/heard of someone with this problem? (its resulting into a nervous and bumpy ford as the returning of the fork is toooo fast)


Hi , mine is behaving similar way...have you resolved this issue?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got notified by SS that my fork needs to be sent in to receive the V2 upgrades. So for those getting theirs upgraded to V2, get ready


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

TazMini said:


> Same small bump/vibration issues here on v1. Going to see if the v2 upgrade solves my issues.


That could be down to a load of things and not necessarily the fork. Look at bar rotation, grip position, lever angle and distance to bar, tyre pressure.


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

My Era v2 came with pretty tight bushings as well. Fork felt a little harsh, and when deflating the + chamber completely, the fork didn't even sink down under the weight of the bike. Sent it to my local mechanic, who helped me to burnish the bushings, and now the fork feels sooo much smoother (though, interestingly, still not quite as slippery as my 130mm Pike). The Era has heaps more support, though, and it seems like the faster you go, the better it is at smoothing out the bumps. Went through a fast rock garden on my local trail and let out an audible "wow" the first time I did it on the Era, because it felt like the front wheel just floated over everything. Loving it so far over the 2021 Grip2 Fox 36 that it replaced.
I'm 65kg and currently running my 160mm v2 at 48+, 65++, 16R, 11LSC, 9HSC. Will try taking the + down the + pressure my next ride to eek out a little more suppleness.

Edit: Brought the pressure down to 45+/65++, and the fork is now suuper sensitive, and yet still also has that great support. Small changes to the air pressures really do seem to make huge differences. Don't be shy about messing around with your pressures, folks!


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnougat said:


> My Era v2 came with pretty tight bushings as well. Fork felt a little harsh, and when deflating the + chamber completely, the fork didn't even sink down under the weight of the bike. Sent it to my local mechanic, who helped me to burnish the bushings, and now the fork feels sooo much smoother (though, interestingly, still not quite as slippery as my 130mm Pike). The Era has heaps more support, though, and it seems like the faster you go, the better it is at smoothing out the bumps. Went through a fast rock garden on my local trail and let out an audible "wow" the first time I did it on the Era, because it felt like the front wheel just floated over everything. Loving it so far over the 2021 Grip2 Fox 36 that it replaced.
> I'm 65kg and currently running my 160mm v2 at 48+, 65++, 16R, 11LSC, 9HSC. Will try taking the + down the + pressure my next ride to eek out a little more suppleness.


Sounds nice....but a 1800 Dollar fork that has to burnished to Work correctly ist a bummer.

Your ext Shop should have Made or paid thi


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

bansaiman said:


> Sounds nice....but a 1800 Dollar fork that has to burnished to Work correctly ist a bummer.
> 
> Your ext Shop should have Made or paid thi


Yeah, such an expensive fork should not have gotten past QC with such tight bushings, would be pretty disappointed if I had paid full price. But it worked out well for me 'cos I lucked out and scored the v2 practically brand new at about 1/3 MSRP. Previous owner mounted the fork, didn't like it (I suspect probably cos of how sticky the tight the bushings made it), and immediately sold it. And I needed to send it in to get a volume reducer taken out anyway, so everything worked out great. Just super lucky.


----------



## Aleksn0656 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gnougat said:


> Yeah, such an expensive fork should not have gotten past QC with such tight bushings, would be pretty disappointed if I had paid full price. But it worked out well for me 'cos I lucked out and scored the v2 practically brand new at about 1/3 MSRP. Previous owner mounted the fork, didn't like it (I suspect probably cos of how sticky the tight the bushings made it), and immediately sold it. And I needed to send it in to get a volume reducer taken out anyway, so everything worked out great. Just super lucky.


How is it now? Im sitting here wondering if i should Get a secus og runt for My 38,
I was never happy with My 36 wich i bought a coil kit for.
My 38 now is great on support etc with recommended pressure but still got that grip2 harshness. Im spoiled by the coil i had but im wondering if i should try something else than throwing money on the fox,
How is the era stiffnes? And can you do maintenance yourself on it?
I have the storia on the rear and it’s really good, my previous bike had the 11.6 so I was pretty spoiled there too


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

Aleksn0656 said:


> How is it now? Im sitting here wondering if i should Get a secus og runt for My 38,
> I was never happy with My 36 wich i bought a coil kit for.
> My 38 now is great on support etc with recommended pressure but still got that grip2 harshness. Im spoiled by the coil i had but im wondering if i should try something else than throwing money on the fox,
> How is the era stiffnes? And can you do maintenance yourself on it?
> I have the storia on the rear and it’s really good, my previous bike had the 11.6 so I was pretty spoiled there too


I don't have any experience on 38s, or the secus/runt, so I can't compare, but it definitely feels stiffer than my Pike and 36. Blister did a pretty detailed comparison between the v1 and the other top forks, and they put the v1 Era below the 38 and above the Lyrik in terms of stiffness (Trail / Enduro MTB Fork Comparisons | Blister).

I haven't done any maintenance work on it myself yet, as it's pretty much brand new, and I had to send it to the shop to have them do the travel adjust because a special tool was required to remove the air shaft. Damper rebuild definitely involves sending it back to an EXT service center. Lower leg service does appear pretty straight forward, though.



tkm16 said:


> Another lower leg service guide can be found here which includes the travel adjustment..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.extremeshox.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/ERA_service_manual_LQ.pdf


----------



## Aleksn0656 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gnougat said:


> I don't have any experience on 38s, or the secus/runt, so I can't compare, but it definitely feels stiffer than my Pike and 36. Blister did a pretty detailed comparison between the v1 and the other top forks, and they put the v1 Era below the 38 and above the Lyrik in terms of stiffness (Trail / Enduro MTB Fork Comparisons | Blister).
> 
> I haven't done any maintenance work on it myself yet, as it's pretty much brand new, and I had to send it to the shop to have them do the travel adjust because a special tool was required to remove the air shaft. Damper rebuild definitely involves sending it back to an EXT service center. Lower leg service does appear pretty straight forward, though.


Yes lowers look straight forward, annoying that the air spring can’t be opened, as a mechanic myself I like to know and service my own stuff,
I’ve been pretty happy with the 38, only thing I’m not happy with is square edge hits or repetitive hits like brake bumps, it seems to me Dougal is right when he says grip2 has to much hsc at the start. And I’m starting to think about stopping modifying fox to get it to work and just buy something that does


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

Aleksn0656 said:


> Yes lowers look straight forward, annoying that the air spring can’t be opened, as a mechanic myself I like to know and service my own stuff,
> I’ve been pretty happy with the 38, only thing I’m not happy with is square edge hits or repetitive hits like brake bumps, it seems to me Dougal is right when he says grip2 has to much hsc at the start. And I’m starting to think about stopping modifying fox to get it to work and just buy something that does


Have you tried servicing the air spring? Lots of Fox 36 and 38 forks come from the factory with way too much grease in the air spring, which ends up reducing the negative volume.


----------



## Aleksn0656 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gnougat said:


> Have you tried servicing the air spring? Lots of Fox 36 and 38 forks come from the factory with way too much grease in the air spring, which ends up reducing the negative volume.


I have the pipe clamp in the mail to check it, I’m not sure if it’s that though, I’m recognizing the same feeling as a had on my 36 I put a coil in, but I will reply here with the results and in the fox negative chamber grease thread, I have to springs to check, one 170 it came with and one 180 I put in


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

Wondering about ERA settings?? Weight in gear, pressure in + and ++ how many clicks of LSC, HSC and rebound from closed?
I run the 170, 78kg in gear so most helpful would be if your are close to that but everything is helpful!
I have the v2.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Looks like my v2 service will be done soon so excited to see if the harness is gone when it comes back. That said, going onto an eBike now so won’t be a 1-1 comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

First ride on the V2. Been on a Fox 36 with Smashpot conversion ...never liked the 36 other than bike park ...just way over damped for my riding style and weight. I should have replaced the damper rather than Smashpot-ed, because the coil really only makes the first part of the travel smoother.

Anyway, one ride on familiar Enduro lines. I just set to the recommended settings for my weight. It felt great even though I didn't use the last two or so inches of travel. I will take a little ++ out and try again.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just received my invoice so should be getting the fork back before next weekend. Hoping I’ll be able to notice any improvements. Shout out to Suspension Syndicate for replacing the foot stud, that I stripped, AGAIN, at no xtra charge.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Got my v2 back. Initial driveway testing shows the slow speed stiction is gone. Now to hunt down a workable brake mount for my 220 rotor and Hayes dominion brakes. 

Also threw on an eStoria. The sad part is I have shoulder surgery tomorrow and will be off the bikes for 8-12 weeks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

TazMini said:


> Got my v2 back. Initial driveway testing shows the slow speed stiction is gone. Now to hunt down a workable brake mount for my 220 rotor and Hayes dominion brakes.
> 
> Also threw on an eStoria. The sad part is I have shoulder surgery tomorrow and will be off the bikes for 8-12 weeks
> 
> ...


If you find a mount let us know. I had to take a dremmel to a 40mm mount.


----------



## Aleksn0656 (Jul 28, 2018)

TazMini said:


> Got my v2 back. Initial driveway testing shows the slow speed stiction is gone. Now to hunt down a workable brake mount for my 220 rotor and Hayes dominion brakes.
> 
> Also threw on an eStoria. The sad part is I have shoulder surgery tomorrow and will be off the bikes for 8-12 weeks
> 
> ...


you probably know but the fork is only meant for up to 203, glad it worked out! 
I’ve sold my 38 and will receive my era next week


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Cerberus75 said:


> If you find a mount let us know. I had to take a dremmel to a 40mm mount.











Post Mount Disk Brake Adapter


High-quality disc brake adapters for almost any setup. Machined surfaces allow for better caliper alignment and a more rigid brake setup. Made in Whistler, B.C. and shipped worldwide.




northshorebillet.com





Pricey, but confirmed by NSB that it will fit pretty much any caliper. They have a +43 options and colors too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto599 (Jan 3, 2010)

GlazedHam said:


> First ride on the V2. Been on a Fox 36 with Smashpot conversion ...never liked the 36 other than bike park ...just way over damped for my riding style and weight. I should have replaced the damper rather than Smashpot-ed, because the coil really only makes the first part of the travel smoother.
> 
> Anyway, one ride on familiar Enduro lines. I just set to the recommended settings for my weight. It felt great even though I didn't use the last two or so inches of travel. I will take a little ++ out and try again.


Try less HSC. I have in the end found the recommended settings to be good otherwise, but have to open HSC way more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got my updated V2 ERA back from SS. First ride this morning and its feeling oh so buttery. Ive been riding with a Pike Ult set to 160 and didnt realize how bad the damper was until i got back on the ERA. I am not completely sure on how the wheel is supposed to be installed with this new floating axle design. 

Question: Am I right in first putting the axle in and tightening it to torque specs and then tightening the pinch bolt??

For some reason couldn't get it to make sense in my head.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

angieri918 said:


> Just got my updated V2 ERA back from SS. First ride this morning and its feeling oh so buttery. Ive been riding with a Pike Ult set to 160 and didnt realize how bad the damper was until i got back on the ERA. I am not completely sure on how the wheel is supposed to be installed with this new floating axle design.
> 
> Question: Am I right in first putting the axle in and tightening it to torque specs and then tightening the pinch bolt??
> 
> For some reason couldn't get it to make sense in my head.


That's how the floating axle works on every other fork.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Notthatbryan said:


> That's how the floating axle works on every other fork.


Never had one on my fork before which is why i asked the question


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

angieri918 said:


> Question: Am I right in first putting the axle in and tightening it to torque specs and then tightening the pinch bolt??


Torque the axle to spec, push down on the fork to cycle it through its travel a few times, then tighten the pinch bolt.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I finally got my V1 Upgraded to V2, and also got the light tune done on the damper which i felt needed due to my 65kg riding weight.
So only got a couple of rides on it so far, but i have to say having the light damper tune has made a very big difference for me on how the fork feels. no longer do i have that problem of trying to set up the airspring to try and take away the harshness of the ramp up.
I originally had the +chamber set at about 45psi and the ++ at about 53psi, and more and it would become harsh.
when the fork came back i kept these settings and there was a instant difference and the harshness has gone. i could start playing more with he LSC and just feel the support come into play, and even bring the HSC a few click in from open and the fork still feel good.
i noticed that i could add a little more air in the ++ chamber and still the harshness would not come back as before.
and in fact it looks like with this new tune, the manual's start setting's are defiantly in the ball park now.


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

I have the v2 and using the recommended settings is spot on to me. I have spent months on my Fox36 trying to get something plush with correct sag and enough support to finally converge to the factory settings which were actually the best I was able to get. With the Era it’s out of the box perfect. It’s more with my storia that I have to tune the rebound.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

A note for anyone wishing to use torque caps on the V2. We have noticed that with Onyx hubs in this configuration the axle falls into the center of the cap and cannot fully tighten before the threads bottom out. We have designed a solution though. We are having some spacers machined that will fit into the recess of the torque cap and space it out correctly. For USA customers please contact me if you need one of these or are having an issue with a torque cap of a different hub manufacturer. I should have some of these available for the Onyx within the next week. Also I have an Onyx hub so will be ensuring that this 100% works before they go out.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

mixmastamikal said:


> A note for anyone wishing to use torque caps on the V2. We have noticed that with Onyx hubs in this configuration the axle falls into the center of the cap and cannot fully tighten before the threads bottom out. We have designed a solution though. We are having some spacers machined that will fit into the recess of the torque cap and space it out correctly. For USA customers please contact me if you need one of these or are having an issue with a torque cap of a different hub manufacturer. I should have some of these available for the Onyx within the next week. Also I have an Onyx hub so will be ensuring that this 100% works before they go out.


Do you know if there are any known problems with the Industry Nine Hydra Hubs with torque caps?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

fredmeister said:


> Do you know if there are any known problems with the Industry Nine Hydra Hubs with torque caps?


Mine has a 2mm gap. It seems secure, but not gonna lie, haven’t hit anything big as it has me concerned that it could shift and suddenly have a wobble wheel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

That looks concerning to me. I haven’t noticed anything off on mine but I’m definitely taking a looksie when I get back in the shop. Mine are CK’s


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

That’s how it looks with any torque cap hub.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

TazMini said:


> Mine has a 2mm gap. It seems secure, but not gonna lie, haven’t hit anything big as it has me concerned that it could shift and suddenly have a wobble wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly the way it looks on my bike! but to be honest I haven't noticed any strange wobble or front wheel behaviour...


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

With Zipp Hub there is also a small gap


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't see how they could have engineered it any other way without making the diameter of the axle head the same as that of the torque cap. That approach would leave less material in the dropout, which sounds sketchy to the armchair engineer in me.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

fredmeister said:


> Do you know if there are any known problems with the Industry Nine Hydra Hubs with torque caps?


We have not had anything reported yet for the hydras but it should be pretty apparent if this issue were the same as the wheel would be loose in the front. Looking at an image of the Hydra torque caps online it is difficult to tell because I am not sure exactly what side of the torque caps I am seeing.

Here is what the Onyx Torque cap looks like:









As you can see the diameter of the opening of the cap is rather large meaning that when the axle is inserted it does not contact the lip of the cap. What I am seeing from the photo posted is that the wheel is probably tight in the fork you just do not have full contact of the cap to the face of the leg which is where the extra stiffness of the torque cap is derived from. The idea behind the floating axle is that it adapts for variances in hub widths between manufacturers, machining tolerances, etc. to ensure that the legs of the fork are not deflected resulting in bushing bind. So it is somewhat of a trade off but one that I think is well worth it. Remember that on the non drive side there will still be full contact of the Torque cap to the leg. But I see what some may be getting at in here. It is possible to make a spacer/washer kit that could be used to fill that gap by making the outer diameter the same as the torque cap and the inner slightly bigger than the widest part of the axle. I am not sure this would really provide anything more than aesthetics though.

The easiest fix in the case of the Onyx hubs or any other that does not make enough contact to fully tighten is to just run a normal end cap on the drive side. However I know that some may only have torque caps and don't want to be swapping around. Also, it is easy enough to create an insert that will fix the problem.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

The perfectionist in me would pay for a few 1mm axle washers. My backup plan was to have buddy 3d print a 2mm washer to make my OCD stop staring at the gap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

This is mine with Chrs King hubs..


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2018)

sgmb said:


> I've seen a lot of reviews mention the Storia being noisy, but it's really not any louder than any Fox GRIP2 fork.


About the same maybe a little noisier but you get used to it quickly


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hammersmith said:


> About the same maybe a little noisier but you get used to it quickly


The sound of performance, as they say.

But seriously. Expecting 1st-class damping characteristics and zero sound is kind of a tall order. The rattling of the chain causes way more noise on >95% of bikes.


----------



## OldAndSlowDev (May 12, 2021)

Something to know : recommended settings aren’t the same for the V1 and V2. I downloaded the V1 manual and did a setup using recommended factory settings, that are a bit different from what I should have used 😅


----------



## tkm16 (Apr 27, 2009)

OldAndSlowDev said:


> Something to know : recommended settings aren’t the same for the V1 and V2. I downloaded the V1 manual and did a setup using recommended factory settings, that are a bit different from what I should have used 😅


So they are! I cant believe I didn't notice this.. But my settings are still way off


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

So noticed I had some major suck down going on during my last ride. Ended up having to place knee on backside of tire while pulling up on handlebars to bring the fork to topout. This has happened twice now. First time was due to me adding air to chambers in wrong order. Forgot. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

angieri918 said:


> So noticed I had some major suck down going on during my last ride. Ended up having to place knee on backside of tire while pulling up on handlebars to bring the fork to topout. This has happened twice now. First time was due to me adding air to chambers in wrong order. Forgot. Anyone else experience this?


The Era has a bleedport that gets opened at full topout to equalize the positive and negative air chambers. My guess is that when you filled in the air chambers in the wrong order, that would have over pressurized the + chamber (and consequently the negative air chamber). So then when you reduce the + pressure (to make the ++ higher than the +), until you top out the fork to equalize the + and negative chambers, the negative pressure is higher than the + pressure, which results in the suck down.

What I suggest:
Hold the fork at top out with your knee
Let out all the air in the + chamber
Inflate the ++ chamber to something higher than what you'd run, then release air until you get your desired ++ pressure (just to force the ++ chamber piston to full extension)
I like to hold open the + valve with an allen key while I'm inflating the ++ chamber, just so I know I'm always measuring the ++ pressure while the + chamber not pressurized at all.
While holding the fork at topout with your knee, inflate the + chamber to your desired + pressure (this should keep the + and - chamber pressures balanced as you're inflating it, but I cycle and topout the fork a couple times after that anyway, just to be sure)

Just a guess - try it and let me know if it helps!


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Right on! Thanks for the help. That’s basically what I did the first time this happened. Pull the handlebars up to get it to topout and all seemed well. Aired it back up in the CORRECT order and finished my ride. The next time I out after riding for a short period I noticed that the fork was sucked down again. Just wondering if there’s some other lingering issue that still needs to be dealt with…? 🤔 
Also, my rebound dial has ZERO detents and when I turn the dial to full turns in either direction I’m not noticing a difference with return speed. But on the trail I’m not really noticing any pack-down or skittish feelings. The fork feels so much better than my Pike w/ ult damper and 160mm b1 spring tho so 🤷🏼‍♂️ guess we’ll just see how the next few rides go.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Right on! Thanks for the help. That’s basically what I did the first time this happened. Pull the handlebars up to get it to topout and all seemed well. Aired it back up in the CORRECT order and finished my ride. The next time I out after riding for a short period I noticed that the fork was sucked down again. Just wondering if there’s some other lingering issue that still needs to be dealt with…? 🤔
> Also, my rebound dial has ZERO detents and when I turn the dial to full turns in either direction I’m not noticing a difference with return speed. But on the trail I’m not really noticing any pack-down or skittish feelings. The fork feels so much better than my Pike w/ ult damper and 160mm b1 spring tho so 🤷🏼‍♂️ guess we’ll just see how the next few rides go.


For the rebound not having clicks, see this post: EXT Era Fork ego-less discussion thread


----------



## chris_55 (6 mo ago)

hi all, the damper side of Era got some oil leaking at the top (compression damping nobs). Turned out it was a lil loose, so I tightened it by closing the high speed compression (CW direction). But ofc as soon as I try to open the compression dial again, I unscrew/open the whole units again - there a trick with it?

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

On my damper I notice that the LSC knob gets stuck after a long run. It feels very stiff when you attempt to turn it. You can loosen it by holding the high speed knob in place and forcing the LSC knob to turn, and then it does so more freely until the next descent. Any idea what’s going on?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

The compression unit has probably come loose from the cartridge assembly and needs to be tightened with a dedicated tool.


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

chris_55 said:


> hi all, the damper side of Era got some oil leaking at the top (compression damping nobs). Turned out it was a lil loose, so I tightened it by closing the high speed compression (CW direction). But ofc as soon as I try to open the compression dial again, I unscrew/open the whole units again - there a trick with it?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Remove LSC and HSC knobs (2,5 screw), tightnen the damper (biiig tool) and put the knobs back on. 
Tightening the damper with the HSC knob won‘t work.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Also saw a photo on Vital from the same trade show of a 190mm version of the ERA intended for long travel ebikes.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Just saw that, lots of talk of thicker and bigger. I'm wondering how much that single crown might weigh, bet it's creeping up on Dual Crown territory.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Any word on their air shock?


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

angieri918 said:


> Any word on their air shock?


It’s on the wall in the background if you look really close.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> Any word on their air shock?


I heard it wouldn't be available until this fall.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Just did the first lowers service on my v2 era. I bought a pass-through socket set and loosened the nut while hold shafts in place with a hex. Hit them with a heat gun for 10 seconds before breaking and it all went very smoothly. Super clean inside and the foam wipers were still well saturated. Nothing exciting to report other than the build quality of everything inside is much nicer than what I’ve seen previously, like it was made by an advanced alien civilization. Wish they’d publish service instructions for the damper and spring.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Any word of coil conversions for the Era at Eurobike?


----------



## Dzmitryt (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

My Ext Era v1 has an issue that when I deflate both air chamber the fork sucks in and the is no travel left. Simply pulling it up doesn't make any difference and the fork sucks in again. Seems like some vacuum inside. Is it normal or any advices how it can be fixed?

Thanks!


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Dzmitryt said:


> My Ext Era v1 has an issue that when I deflate both air chamber the fork sucks in and the is no travel left. Simply pulling it up doesn't make any difference and the fork sucks in again. Seems like some vacuum inside. Is it normal or any advices how it can be fixed?


There's a vacuum inside the lowers, or the negative spring has more pressure than the + chamber, or both of those combined. Post #839 has some useful information about this.


----------



## Dzmitryt (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks, it was both. The force of suck down was so strong, that I had to put my handlebars between two tables and step on the axle with my full body weight of 240lbs😊. I also needed to put two zips on both legs and only after that it helped to stop the fork from sucking in.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Any word of coil conversions for the Era at Eurobike?


There was this one:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgBqzJpFNcX/
Odds on it being compatible are pretty high. Same lowers, same stanchion diameter, same fork length.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hoping it can also revert back to air should one ever change their mind


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Dougal said:


> There was this one:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CgBqzJpFNcX/
> Odds on it being compatible are pretty high. Same lowers, same stanchion diameter, same fork length.


Looks like just three different spring rates, sadly.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Any from Australia managed to get the V2 upgrade kit installed?


----------



## Two_bricks (Mar 18, 2021)

Has anyone carried out an air spring service/travel change themselves on their Era? I know it goes against Ext's service policy that it's only allowed by an 'authorized service center' (ugh...such policies should be illegal). I'm not really willing to send away the fork for such a simple task. It does, however, seem to require some proprietary tools, which Ext is also reluctant to sell.

Ok, rant over. From the lower leg service video, it looks like the Ohlins tool for the RXF36 fork could fit:
Service Tools Öhlins RXF36 Coil Fork Tool - Öhlins Onlineshop

Has anyone tried?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I have the EXT tool. I'll try to take some measurements of it.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

OK, here's some dimensions of the EXT tool. I think I covered everything.


----------



## Two_bricks (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you Andeh! I can also now confirm the Ohlins tool won't fit. The pins are not symmetric like on the EXT tool and the distance between them is also less.

Do you happen to know what the torque spec is for that air spring bottom cup? Thinking if a 3D printed tool would be strong enough to uninstall it...


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

So, an adjustable 2-pin spanner is a bad idea?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Two_bricks said:


> Thank you Andeh! I can also now confirm the Ohlins tool won't fit. The pins are not symmetric like on the EXT tool and the distance between them is also less.
> 
> Do you happen to know what the torque spec is for that air spring bottom cup? Thinking if a 3D printed tool would be strong enough to uninstall it...


No, I don't recall seeing the torque spec for that. We just torqued it by feel. If I had to guess, it was probably like 15 n-m or so. The big thing is they use red loctite on it, so you have to use a lot of heat to soften that before you loosen it, and reapply in reassembly. The mechanic helping me used the same loctite that Ohlins specs.


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Any word of coil conversions for the Era at Eurobike?


There are no coil conversion going to be released as it seems to. There are pretty straight forward to fit the vorsprung for Ohlins forks, since the top cap fits the ERA. the challenge is to hold the foot stud to tighten the nut? I know a guy who did the conversion with an original Ohlins coil kit for RFX 36, where he swapped out the lower stud with a fox. To lock it he drilled the end and made a torx T20.


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

Just got a new ERA V2 160mm. Previous fork is a Fox Factory 36 FIT4. First impressions are overall not good 

Garage Impressions:

Crown and arch look super beefy. OTOH the finish on the crown is pretty lame for an $1800 fork, it looks like a rough cast finish. The rest of the fork looks pretty nice.
Clicks on rebound and HSC are really good. LSC is barely perceptible to the touch, it's actually easier to set it by ear.
There are holes for mounting a fender but no indication of any fender that actually fits. It came with a tiny zip tie fender in the box. I got an RRP bolt-on mounted up "ok" but the back of the arch is sloped so I had to fill the gap with some dense foam. Again, pretty lame for an $1800 fork. Hopefully RRP makes an adapter.
Sticky out of the box. Noticeable resistance to movement. Push down on the bike, pause, then let up and you can feel it stick. Same test on my 36 all I feel us buttery movement.
Noticeable top out clunk. If I pick the bike up and bounce the front wheel, it sounds like a loose headset.
Recommended rebound seems REALLY fast. Noticeable front wheel hop if I compress the fork and let go.
The flange where you install the crown race is not tapered at all. So the race starts interfering as soon as it engages the flange and you have to pound it down over 2 inches of metal. Seems like it will be a PITA to remove. Not sure why they didn't taper it slightly, it's totally unnecessary.
As others have noted, it's a bit silly to have cutouts for torque caps when the cap doesn't engage on the drive side anyway (because of the floating axle). Also the contact area on the floating axle is tapered, reducing the end cap engagement even more. It would be easier to install the front wheel without the extra machining.
Ride Impressions:

I did a casual 10 mile ride with my son.

Very harsh on small bumps. My hands were hurting by the end of the ride. I haven't had that happen in at least 6 years across 4 different forks (2016 Pike, 2019 Pike, 2020 Lyrik Ultimate, 2021 36).
On the other hand I used a surprising amount of travel for such a mellow ride, 60-70%.
Bike was definitely riding tall, felt more floppy than usual and a bit nervous.
Admittedly this was not a thorough first test ride and I plan to do a more normal-paced ride before I change anything. But the small bump performance is terrible currently.

Settings:

I'm 195 lbs in gear. Fork is on a 2021 Mondraker Crafty Carbon weighing 46.5 lbs. Fork settings are:

Air: 70+/110++
Sag: 30mm
LSC: 6
HSC: 6
Reb: 10
Having a bit of buyer's remorse right now. But I know I can play with the settings. The 36 spoiled me, it was good right out of the box with factory recommended settings.

Thanks for reading


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Just got a new ERA V2 160mm. Previous fork is a Fox Factory 36 FIT4. First impressions are overall not good
> 
> Garage Impressions:
> 
> ...


Try less sag, 30% is way too much for a fork, aim for 15/20%, report back


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

karpiel said:


> Try less sag, 30% is way too much for a fork, aim for 15/20%, report back


30 _mm_, not %. My ruler doesn't measure %  Edit: it's 18.75% Recommended range from the manual for a 160mm fork is 24 - 32mm


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigtuna00 said:


> 30 _mm_, not %. My ruler doesn't measure %  Edit: it's 18.75% Recommended range from the manual for a 160mm fork is 24 - 32mm


Ah yes my mistake, I guess I shouldnt read small text on a small device first thing in the morning with tired eyes 😂


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Just got a new ERA V2 160mm. Previous fork is a Fox Factory 36 FIT4. First impressions are overall not good
> 
> Garage Impressions:
> 
> ...


Try air chambers at 73/99, perhaps back of compression settings one click each.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Bigtuna00 said:


> 30 _mm_, not %. My ruler doesn't measure %  Edit: it's 18.75% Recommended range from the manual for a 160mm fork is 24 - 32mm


Those are my exact settings as well as weight. My experience is far from that. Did you make sure to add Air specifically with ++ first and then +? Can you tell if there’s not 160mm of stanchion showing or does it look like it’s sucking down? Also, have you checked to see if could be tight bushings causing the issue?


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Try air chambers at 73/99, perhaps back of compression settings one click each.


Increasing the + pressure will make it harsher, no? And I'm not having any problems with bottoming or travel use (yet) so I don't think I need to decrease ++. I agree for now it seems like a damping issue.



angieri918 said:


> Those are my exact settings as well as weight. My experience is far from that. Did you make sure to add Air specifically with ++ first and then +? Can you tell if there’s not 160mm of stanchion showing or does it look like it’s sucking down? Also, have you checked to see if could be tight bushings causing the issue?


I followed the instructions that came with the fork, it said to empty both chambers, fill ++, then +.

It sags a ~4mm under the weight of the bike. Total exposed stanchion is 166mm or, if I pull it all the way up, 170mm.

I'm not sure how I would check if the bushings are tight other than taking the fork apart and measuring them...


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Bigtuna00 said:


> I'm not sure how I would check if the bushings are tight other than taking the fork apart and measuring them...


you just need to let allthe air out and cycle the suspension looking for any stickiness. I had some issues just like yours with the V1 but after I upgraded to V2 lowers the fork is back to feeling pretty sublime. This fork has a sportier suspension feel that imo seems to be more race oriented. Not saying it doesn’t have good sensitivity tho. It still erases almost all the chatter at speed.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

"Increasing the + pressure will make it harsher, no? And I'm not having any problems with bottoming or travel use (yet) so I don't think I need to decrease ++. I agree for now it seems like a damping issue."

I've been riding the V2 since April and I also found it harsh through mid-size hits. Initially I blamed the damper, and ran compression settings far less than recommended. But after months of tweaking, it's the ++ chamber to blame for what I didn't like. I was still using most travel, but it just felt bad at the end of the stroke. 

Now my setup is more linear with higher + setting (which doesn't sacrifice small bump, imo) and lower ++. Ratio of ++ to + is 1.35, versus 1.5 that is recommended. I actually use more damping than suggested, which at 210lbs, was 6 clicks out for high and low compression. It feels great at 4 clicks out to me if I'm feeling fresh. If I'm tired or having a mellow day, I'll back it out to the 6 clicks.

The air pressures I suggested were a linear scaling of my preferences accounting for weight. 

Sidenote, there was also a break in period, in spite of whatever bushing sizing occurred at the factory. Started to get better after ~50 hours.


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

half_man_half_scab said:


> "Increasing the + pressure will make it harsher, no? And I'm not having any problems with bottoming or travel use (yet) so I don't think I need to decrease ++. I agree for now it seems like a damping issue."
> 
> I've been riding the V2 since April and I also found it harsh through mid-size hits. Initially I blamed the damper, and ran compression settings far less than recommended. But after months of tweaking, it's the ++ chamber to blame for what I didn't like. I was still using most travel, but it just felt bad at the end of the stroke.
> 
> ...


As I have exactly your weight, would you like to share your + and ++ as well as rebound Settings? Would be very much appreciated!


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ya if you’re getting too much feedback from mid sized hits then one way to alleviate that is by dropping the ++. You may be feeling that knee that’s in the transition area of +_++. Running the recommended compression settings for my weight seems spot on for me.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

fredmeister said:


> As I have exactly your weight, would you like to share your + and ++ as well as rebound Settings? Would be very much appreciated!


107 ++
79 +
Rebound 9 out
HSC 4 out (as much as 6 if tired or timid)
LSC 4 out (same)


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> 107 ++
> 79 +
> Rebound 9 out
> HSC 4 out (as much as 6 if tired or timid)
> LSC 4 out (same)


What kind of stuff do you ride? Skill level?


----------



## fredmeister (Jan 25, 2018)

half_man_half_scab said:


> 107 ++
> 79 +
> Rebound 9 out
> HSC 4 out (as much as 6 if tired or timid)
> LSC 4 out (same)


thanks, will give it a try!


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

2strokenut said:


> What kind of stuff do you ride? Skill level?


I ride in natural rocky terrain of the American Southwest. Rocks are usually embedded, but not very sharp on my home trails. The soil in between is dry and extremely loose. Occasionally there are a few small doubles, not many drops above 4'. I'll go to a lift-assist park one or twice a year. I'm a middle of the road expert rider, but take fewer risks depending on the recency of injury.


----------



## 2strokenut (May 24, 2016)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I ride in natural rocky terrain of the American Southwest. Rocks are usually embedded, but not very sharp on my home trails. The soil in between is dry and extremely loose. Occasionally there are a few small doubles, not many drops above 4'. I'll go to a lift-assist park one or twice a year. I'm a middle of the road expert rider, but take fewer risks depending on the recency of injury.


Cool, I'm in AZ. Same weight and expert rider. Going to try your settings. I just built a Deviate Claymore and the fork is lacking now.


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Fork settings are:
> 
> Air: 70+/110++
> Sag: 30mm
> ...


Update:

I did a few bracketing runs today on a quick downhill section. I tried running HSC fully open (10 clicks). It felt slightly better but small bump compliance was still pretty terrible. I ended up with HSC 8 and LSC 7. I do find that the faster you go and the chunkier it is, the better the fork feels. But it's definitely at the expense of comfort.

Later I decided to play with rebound. So apparently I must have opened the rebound all the way some time before riding the fork (maybe when setting sag?), because when I went to slow it down it was out like 15-20 clicks. 🤦‍♂️ No wonder it felt so nervous! I cranked it fully closed for shits and giggles. It felt so much better. Too slow, but MUCH more composed. Anyway current settings are:

Rider: 195lbs
Air: 70+/110++
Sag: 30mm
LSC: 8
HSC: 8
Reb: 5
This feels more reasonable, a lot less nervous, no more topout clatter, but the small bump compliance is still _terrible_. One thing to note is that even with rebound fully closed, the front wheel hops off the ground when you compress the fork and let go. I.e. the rebound clicker seems to be literally LSR only (whereas on Rockshox and Fox it seems to affect both). The HSR tune is very fast on this fork (I requested "medium" when I ordered it). I also notice it seems flexy for/aft compared to the 36 e-bike fork it replaced. At some point I will put the 36 back on to refresh my memory, maybe I'm crazy (it wouldn't be the first time)

So far it's definitely _not_ worth the premium cost. For a fork that's heavier and harder to set up...I'm pretty frustrated.

Some of you were kind enough to recommend air pressure changes, which I will try next. I will say that with my current settings sag is pretty much perfect and I'm using a reasonable amount of travel. But I will still try it.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Update:
> 
> I did a few bracketing runs today on a quick downhill section. I tried running HSC fully open (10 clicks). It felt slightly better but small bump compliance was still pretty terrible. I ended up with HSC 8 and LSC 7. I do find that the faster you go and the chunkier it is, the better the fork feels. But it's definitely at the expense of comfort.
> 
> ...


Have you had someone check the bushings for tightness?


----------



## xalex (Oct 6, 2008)

I have tochange at least one wiper seal before a one week bike trip. The seals for the ERA from racingbros, correct? 

Has anyone used aftermarket wiper seals? In my experience racingbros always hanent been very durable

Thank you!


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

xalex said:


> I have tochange at least one wiper seal before a one week bike trip. The seals for the ERA from racingbros, correct?
> 
> Has anyone used aftermarket wiper seals? In my experience racingbros always hanent been very durable
> 
> Thank you!


Different fork, but i've had no trouble with Racingbros seals. I've been using a set since the spring, and i've ridden a lot this summer. No issues, no oil leaks, the lower leg oil never looked dirty when I changed it.
Mostly dry, but super dusty riding.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have had issues with racing bro seals on my era. Go with SKF and be done with if


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

My understanding was that the Racing Bros weren’t off-the-shelf, but commissioned by EXT. Is that correct?. What SKF are compatible? Old Fox 36 and Ohlins?


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone else having a hard time getting a hold of EXT USA?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

SMP11 said:


> Anyone else having a hard time getting a hold of EXT USA?
> Can’t get a hold of them ever. Email nor Instagram messages. They read the Instagram messages but never respond. Always extremely over the top respectful so it never comes down to having an attitude or anything like that turning them away.
> My V1 is well past due (the top out is super bad and the fork definitely needs a rebuild after lots of hard riding) and I’ve ordered the V2. Apparently they came in (not much of word from them about that either but I still heard it came in… but I can’t get a hold of them about getting mine and doing the upgrade. My fork needs love bad and I don’t want to send it twice.
> Curious if anyone else has had communication issues


Phone call works best for questions. For service, just fill out the service request form.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone using a front fender other than the EXT zip-tie version? I've tried RRP, MuckyNutz, and Mudhuggers (both zip and bolt-on styles with M5 bolts) with both Maxxis Dissector 29x2.6WT and Assegai 29x2.5WT and both give me less than 1/2" of clearance between the tread and arch. I am not sure if the V2 lowers have more clearance but if anyone can tell me before I consider the upgrade, I'd appreciate it. The arch is angled extremely forward compare to other forks I have. 

It's almost like bitching about a lack of a water bottle age inside the front triangle, but unless I use that zip-tie shield in the front of the arch vs. a fender, I'm about to list my fork for sale and go back to my Smashpotted Fox 36s. I know, 1st World Problems...


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Staktup said:


> Anyone using a front fender other than the EXT zip-tie version? I've tried RRP, MuckyNutz, and Mudhuggers (both zip and bolt-on styles with M5 bolts) with both Maxxis Dissector 29x2.6WT and Assegai 29x2.5WT and both give me less than 1/2" of clearance between the tread and arch. I am not sure if the V2 lowers have more clearance but if anyone can tell me before I consider the upgrade, I'd appreciate it. The arch is angled extremely forward compare to other forks I have.
> 
> It's almost like bitching about a lack of a water bottle age inside the front triangle, but unless I use that zip-tie shield in the front of the arch vs. a fender, I'm about to list my fork for sale and go back to my Smashpotted Fox 36s. I know, 1st World Problems...



There are some Adapters so that you can diectmount the rrp Fender that you can Print yourself. I think the Files can be found on those typical pages for 3d printer Files Like thingiverse, Yeggi or 3dcults


----------



## Glehsias (May 17, 2020)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Update:
> 
> I did a few bracketing runs today on a quick downhill section. I tried running HSC fully open (10 clicks). It felt slightly better but small bump compliance was still pretty terrible. I ended up with HSC 8 and LSC 7. I do find that the faster you go and the chunkier it is, the better the fork feels. But it's definitely at the expense of comfort.
> 
> ...


You need to ride that fork fast to make it more comfi. The harder the better. 36 is way more comfi when riding mellow.
Making the air side more linesr helps a lot too. 5 PSI more in + und 5 PSI less in ++ for example. Otherwise you‘ll feel the harshness of progression wall.
Rebound also makes a huge difference. To fast results ins harsh feeling because the forks kicks back at you. Too slow feels harsh because of packing. Do some bracketing. For slow riding speeds try 5 clicks rebound. For fast riding try recommendations.
You really need to take the time. This fork is hard to setup. But worh the effort.
1. Air -> has by far the biggest effect on ride feel
2. Rebound -> important too
3. Compression -> only fine tuning
Play with pressures first, not dials


----------



## Gnougat (Aug 17, 2021)

I was feeling a little harness from the fork (even after getting the tight bushings mine came with burnished) and tried, versus EXT's recommended settings:
Lowering + pressure by 5 PSI: In combination with the lower ++ pressure that I run, it made the fork feel a little wallowy and less supportive, resulting in less front end grip
Opening up HSC by 2 clicks: same as above, and interestingly it felt harsher when dropping to flat. With HSC at rec., landings felt much softer, and like landing on a cloud.
Opening up LSC by 2 clicks did it for me, while leaving HSC, R, and + pressure at EXT's recommended settings.
I have ++ pressure set at 1.38x of + pressure, which allows me to save that last 10mm of travel for screw ups. On a 160mm v2.

Vital did a pretty good comparison between EXT and the options from Fox and RS, and made an observation about how the EXT and Ohlins forks tend to rely more on damping for support, while the Fox and (now previous gen) RS options tend to rely more on the air spring. Comparing my Era to my 36 and Pike, I agree with that - so don't be too tempted to back HSC all the way out.

But overall, yeah I'd definitely also agree that the fork feels much better the harder you push it. At slower speeds, my 130mm Pike smooths out small bumps slightly better (but at the cost of feeling much less supportive).


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

The ERA v2 will go up to 190mm (and also to 180mm if desired) for 2023. 

Tech Week 2023: EXT's Aria Air Shock & ERA V2 190 Fork


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Jukka4130 said:


> The ERA v2 will go up to 190mm (and also to 180mm if desired) for 2023.
> 
> Tech Week 2023: EXT's Aria Air Shock & ERA V2 190 Fork


That's quite brave, no-one else has done a 36mm fork with a straight steerer (30/28.6mm) at that length before.

Back in the day (2006-2008) there were Manitou Travis single crown 180 and 203mm forks. But they had 1.5" (40/38.1mm) straight steerers and holy crap was the crown fit solid. I had one jump out of my press at 8 tons.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Im looking for the ERA specific file which has info on how to 3d print the spacer to fit the RRP mud guard. Does anyone have that by chance or direct me to DL page..? Thanks


----------



## Two_bricks (Mar 18, 2021)

RRP ProGuard Adapter for EXT ERA


RRP ProGuard Adapter for EXT ERA https://www.rapidracerproducts.com/products/mudguards/proguard-bolt-on.html




cults3d.com





The Mudhugger bokt-on guard fits without any adapters though. Just need to drill the screw holes to fit the bigger screws the Era is using.









Mudhugger EVO Bolt-On Mudguard


Specifications:Application:All Mountain, Enduro, DownhillWheel Size:27.5" , 29"Position:forksMount:bolt-onFront Fender Length:185 mmRear Fender Length:330 mmMaterial:Composite materialCompatibility:Designed for Fox Racing Shox 36 and 38. Also compati




www.bike-components.de


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

angieri918 said:


> Im looking for the ERA specific file which has info on how to 3d print the spacer to fit the RRP mud guard. Does anyone have that by chance or direct me to DL page..? Thanks











RRP ProGuard Adapter for EXT ERA


RRP ProGuard Adapter for EXT ERA https://www.rapidracerproducts.com/products/mudguards/proguard-bolt-on.html




cults3d.com


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any chance that EXT will release a coil version of the Era anytime soon? Anyone with some insider info?


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

Crossmaxx said:


> Is there any chance that EXT will release a coil version of the Era anytime soon? Anyone with some insider info?


When set up right the Ext sounds like it performs like a coil fork minus the weight!
So doesn't sound like there's a need for it in my mind.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

How does the Era behave on Long Runs Like 1000 vertikal metres as the airspring is so sensitive to small Changes?
Any inconsistencies During Change of height and altitude pressure or when Ambient Temperature Changes During that Long Downhill Runs?


----------



## Two_bricks (Mar 18, 2021)

It won't have any effect. The air spring is a closed system, and close to an isentropic process so it will perform the same regardless of the ambient conditions.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

javisst44 said:


> When set up right the Ext sounds like it performs like a coil fork minus the weight!
> So doesn't sound like there's a need for it in my mind.


There are still things an air spring can't do, such as match the low friction of a coil due to more dynamic seals, being insensitive to temperature, and requiring less maintenance. The best an air spring can hope for is to match the behaviour of a coil spring (preferably with an HBO), so why not go straight to coil?


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

bansaiman said:


> How does the Era behave on Long Runs Like 1000 vertikal metres as the airspring is so sensitive to small Changes?
> Any inconsistencies During Change of height and altitude pressure or when Ambient Temperature Changes During that Long Downhill Runs?


One thing I noticed when checking the air pressure in the morning, and then doing a day of riding in the alps. I would check the air pressure again at the end of the ride, and both chambers always showed about 2 psi more then in the morning, that was checking with a good digital pump and pre pressuring the pump.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

Crossmaxx said:


> There are still things an air spring can't do, such as match the low friction of a coil due to more dynamic seals, being insensitive to temperature, and requiring less maintenance. The best an air spring can hope for is to match the behaviour of a coil spring (preferably with an HBO), so why not go straight to coil?


Lower weight and infinitely adjustable.

HBO ist a Bonus For both spring Mediums. Every fork should have one


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

on my last two rides at my local trails I noticed oil making its way passed the dust seals again. Had this issue with V1 lowers and the stock RB seals. Anyone else having these issues still? Has anyone switched to SKF and had better luck?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Crossmaxx said:


> There are still things an air spring can't do, such as match the low friction of a coil due to more dynamic seals, being insensitive to temperature, and requiring less maintenance. The best an air spring can hope for is to match the behaviour of a coil spring (preferably with an HBO), so why not go straight to coil?


Coils always have limited rate availability and extra weight. It's not like each coil fork ships with a rack of springs.

Coil is a great thing. But so are well engineered air springs. 

Also. If you're finding 1-2psi makes a big difference to your ride then you're not in the middle of a good setup, you're on the ragged edge of a good setup. When a setup is dialled you can throw on a rider who is +/-20% in weight and they'll still have a great time.
When a setup is compromised it can be thrown off by anything moving.


----------



## megablue (Jul 20, 2020)

Is the v1 still worth a purchase? I see they are selling them for $1100 straight from ext. these can be made to be the v2 right?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

megablue said:


> Is the v1 still worth a purchase? I see they are selling them for $1100 straight from ext. these can be made to be the v2 right?


Very much so. Best to make some research on the pricing of the V2 upgrade, If you decide to purchase that in the future. However, you'll most likely be very happy with the V1.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm selling my V1 if you're interested...



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3462796/


----------



## xeitto (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought a used Era (V1 with recent upgrade to V2). The fork has quite a hard top out when i pull on the bars to lift the front wheel. Feels a bit like sth is lose. Haven't had that with any other fork. Is this normal or not? if not, what could be the issue? thanks!


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Do a lower service and check that the small cylindrical housing at the end of the air spring is tight. If it's notably loose, it's a sign of the call spring failure and needs to be replaced. That's one possibility that might cause an issue like that.

Or just contact the local service center.


----------



## BobFro (11 mo ago)

xeitto said:


> I bought a used Era (V1 with recent upgrade to V2). The fork has quite a hard top out when i pull on the bars to lift the front wheel. Feels a bit like sth is lose. Haven't had that with any other fork. Is this normal or not? if not, what could be the issue? thanks!


How many bars? I'm on v1 with no issues.


----------



## xeitto (Dec 7, 2015)

BobFro said:


> How many bars? I'm on v1 with no issues.


60/80 PSI; also tried 80/100, same issue


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

xeitto said:


> I bought a used Era (V1 with recent upgrade to V2). The fork has quite a hard top out when i pull on the bars to lift the front wheel. Feels a bit like sth is lose. Haven't had that with any other fork. Is this normal or not? if not, what could be the issue? thanks!


Both the v1 & v2 have a bit of a top-out knock. I always notice it when I get mine back from service for the first couple rides then I stop noticing it. Feels like when you lift the front wheel the lowers move a few mm before coming to a hard stop. I've heard they can fit a top-out bumper during service if it bothers you.


----------



## xeitto (Dec 7, 2015)

Andeh said:


> Both the v1 & v2 have a bit of a top-out knock. I always notice it when I get mine back from service for the first couple rides then I stop noticing it. Feels like when you lift the front wheel the lowers move a few mm before coming to a hard stop. I've heard they can fit a top-out bumper during service if it bothers you.


that's exactly how it feels. thanks! i think i'll ride it like it is until the next service...


----------



## jespervandenadel (May 15, 2020)

Crossmaxx said:


> Is there any chance that EXT will release a coil version of the Era anytime soon? Anyone with some insider info?


I Fitted a smashpot, I’ve always gotten along with the damper but found the air spring overly complicated and could never get it fully dialled. It’s been a major improvement for me in combination with reaming the bushings.

it was easy to get it installed, used an ohlins top cap and a fox foot stud.
I can post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## bansaiman (Feb 7, 2014)

jespervandenadel said:


> I Fitted a smashpot, I’ve always gotten along with the damper but found the air spring overly complicated and could never get it fully dialled. It’s been a major improvement for me in combination with reaming the bushings.
> 
> it was easy to get it installed, used an ohlins top cap and a fox foot stud.
> I can post pics if anyone is interested.



Yes,please. Where did you get the Fox foot stud?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

You’d get the stud from vorsprung as well, yeah?


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

half_man_half_scab said:


> You’d get the stud from vorsprung as well, yeah?


All Smashpot subcomponents are available separately from Vorsprung.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

How much does it rattle in the stanchions?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

jespervandenadel said:


> I Fitted a smashpot, I’ve always gotten along with the damper but found the air spring overly complicated and could never get it fully dialled. It’s been a major improvement for me in combination with reaming the bushings.
> 
> it was easy to get it installed, used an ohlins top cap and a fox foot stud.
> I can post pics if anyone is interested.


And what volume of oil did you add?


----------



## jespervandenadel (May 15, 2020)

bansaiman said:


> Yes,please. Where did you get the Fox foot stud?



I ordered a standard fox smashpot with an extra ohlins top cap

No rattle due to the heat shrink on the coil.

I`m still playing with oil volumes, HBO shim stack, and oil weight to get the right feel and adjustability range.

@Dougal any recommendations here? At the right sag, the fork still feels too progressive. Traction and sensitivity feels spot on. Bushings are reamed so I don`t believe tight bushings are an issue 

Best fork I`ve ridden is still a 38 with avalanche hybrid coil and secus, I hope to get the era to that level


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

jespervandenadel said:


> I ordered a standard fox smashpot with an extra ohlins top cap
> 
> No rattle due to the heat shrink on the coil.
> 
> ...


I haven't ridden or dyno'd one of these forks but all the user experiences suggest very heavy compression damping.

These forks use a full diameter rebound/mid-valve piston and that can make it very difficult to stop damping forces spiralling out of control at high shaft speeds. This is why every high end fork damper uses reduced diameter rebound/mid-valve pistons. It's why Ohlins went from a 22mm fork damper to an 18mm fork damper.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dougal said:


> I haven't ridden or dyno'd one of these forks but all the user experiences suggest very heavy compression damping.
> 
> These forks use a full diameter rebound/mid-valve piston and that can make it very difficult to stop damping forces spiralling out of control at high shaft speeds. This is why every high end fork damper uses reduced diameter rebound/mid-valve pistons. It's why Ohlins went from a 22mm fork damper to an 18mm fork damper.


what does t that typically correlate with out on the trail?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> what does t that typically correlate with out on the trail?


Harshness on square edges and sometimes hard to use full travel on sharp hits.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Too much in the ++ also fits that description, which makes this fork such a ***** to setup.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Too much in the ++ also fits that description, which makes this fork such a *** to setup.


Too much ++ is easy to elminate though. Just set it the same as + for initial dial-in.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

Heya team,
Has anyone in Australia had a V1 upgraded V2?

Thanks


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Who would like to see some spring plots?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks! 

So for the spring rates, are we observing the effects of the initial coil in the first inch of travel?

What's going on with the 75/115 run at 5.5" and above?

How do the forces at bottom out compare with 160 Lyrik and 36's with factory token spec?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 30, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Heya team,
> Has anyone in Australia had a V1 upgraded V2?
> 
> Thanks


Just heard back from the Aussie distributor, $495aud for the upgrade kit with a service


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So for the spring rates, are we observing the effects of the initial coil in the first inch of travel?
> 
> ...


The 75/115 hit the bottom out bumper. It may have started a bit after full extension. The graphs are a bit noisey but you can see the second chamber kicking in between 2.5 and 3 inches stroke.
Can't see any effect of the coil on these plots. You'd have to disable it and run again to see any effect.

It takes a bit of digging to get a good comparison. I haven't got the time right now.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dougal do you mind explaining to me why the spring rate graph shows the erratic behavior? Having a hard time wrapping my head around what it could be


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> Dougal do you mind explaining to me why the spring rate graph shows the erratic behavior? Having a hard time wrapping my head around what it could be


It's a rough spot in the sliding parts of my spring tester. Fixing it the way I want to is a bit of a project which is why I haven't done it already.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

So then do we observe the decrease in spring rate in the first inch because stiction initially contributes to the rate?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

half_man_half_scab said:


> So then do we observe the decrease in spring rate in the first inch because stiction initially contributes to the rate?


Nope, that's the negative air. If it had higher compression ratio it would taper down to zero like a coil and start with a constant spring-rate. But it doesn't.

Stiction shows as roughness in the lines.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dougal, do you think of the spring curve? I’ve heard Manitou 2nd stage spring kicks in at 50% travel and Ohlins kicks later closer to full. What do you think would be ideal?

Also, can anyone confirm if the SKF seals for Fox 36 2015+ will fit in the ERA??


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> Dougal, do you think of the spring curve? I’ve heard Manitou 2nd stage spring kicks in at 50% travel and Ohlins kicks later closer to full. What do you think would be ideal?
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm if the SKF seals for Fox 36 2015+ will fit in the ERA??


Looks okay. I don't think spring curve is the problem people can't get full travel.

Yes seals are the same size as F36. I've sold SKF seals to fit them.


----------



## johnsogr (May 31, 2009)

jespervandenadel said:


> Best fork I`ve ridden is still a 38 with avalanche hybrid coil and secus, I hope to get the era to that level


I've always wondered about Hybrid Coil & Secus together - seemed like overkill. Did you have the chance to compare standard airspring w/ hybrid coil against hybrid coil w/ Secus?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Went to change out the awful leaking RacingBros seals and upon dropping the lowers i discovered significant wear on the the air spring side of the stanchions. Very disappointing... I have been having a hell of a time trying to dial this thing in to where im not getting so much harshness thru the hands on medium sized impacts and i guess this is why..


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeez, yeah definitely looks like you've got a very tight bushing on the one side.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pretty disappointing that I’ve reached out to Suspension Syndicate over a week ago about my stanchions showing abnormal wear and haven’t heard a damn thing from them. I sent a follow up email yesterday so hopefully I get a response today. Anyone else have issues with communication from SS?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

The email lag has been about a month for me. Phone is the only effective method to communicate.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m honestly considering selling this fork and going with a Mezzer. Ease of maintenance and now Dougals complete tuning kits to get that fork to feel exactly how I want it are very appealing. Also, it seems the Mezzer thread on here is alive and well where as this thread seems dead. Not many tinkerers sharing any insights regarding the ERA’s setup and niggles which kinda sucks. 

What do you ERA owners think? Anyone who has experienced both forks, do you think that’s a fair swap performance wise? The weight of the Mezzer is another bonus. Is the sensitivity of the ERA better than a mezzer? I’m definitely on the fence at the moment and any advice on this topic would be greatly appreciated


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

So Suspension Syndicate are closed until after New Year's.... FML. I just bought a set of SKF dust wipers that i was going to put on this fork but after dropping lowers and finding those **** wear spots on the stanchions I thought Id hold off until i knew what was going to happen with this fork. 

If a circumstance where i end up sending this fork in for replacement would I be able to re use these new seals or are they a one and done install type of product??


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Random observation from my last ride through the Chronicles of Gnarnia ...fork is much, much stiffer than my Fox 36, allowing me to forget the brakes and just plow forward. My 36 is SmashedPotted by the way.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

angieri918 said:


> Pretty disappointing that I’ve reached out to Suspension Syndicate over a week ago about my stanchions showing abnormal wear and haven’t heard a damn thing from them. I sent a follow up email yesterday so hopefully I get a response today. Anyone else have issues with communication from SS?


I always got the impression that it was a pretty small operation at EXT USA, though I'm not sure about Suspension Syndicate. It's clear that when you call their sales number you're getting Mikal's cell. Generally, it seems like EXT's global presence is large, but the in-country service centers are not. If you listen to Franco Fratton's interviews, it's clear that he's a smart person who knows a great deal about suspension, but he's not a mountain biker, and even refers to them as "toys". I get the impression that he views push bikes as the most diminutive of suspension applications. This is all to say that in the constellation of EXT's products, I suspect mountain bikes receive the least resources, and generally I don't feel the warm and fuzzies over this. 

That being said I like the way my fork and shock are performing. For the Era it took me a long time to get there, but I'm happy now. I think that the Era would be a better product if the damping were tuned for frame and rider. It would have saved me a lot of time, I think. Surely, if you can figure this out for shocks given the myriad frame kinematics you could do this for forks when given head angle, travel, spring rate, and style. Then limit the range of the clickers such that it's hard to produce a bad setting. 

It seems like EXT want's to keep tight controls on the service side of things, but I think it would benefit them to be a little more open-minded, at least tolerating service of products at a few different locations. I'd be curious to ask someone like Fluid Focus about their openness to working on EXT stuff.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

half_man_half_scab said:


> For the Era it took me a long time to get there, but I'm happy now. I think that the Era would be a better product if the damping were tuned for frame and rider. It would have saved me a lot of time, I think. Surely, if you can figure this out for shocks given the myriad frame kinematics you could do this for forks when given head angle, travel, spring rate, and style. Then limit the range of the clickers such that it's hard to produce a bad setting.


Surely there's no point with frame kinematics for a fork? I mean what would you build differently for a hardtail vs 150mm full suspension bike? Same with head angle, I assume the only thing the fork is going to care about with head angle is bushing drag. A fork has no leverage ratio to worry about either. 

I suspect you might mean getting both ends balanced which is probably never the easiest thing, but a fork manufacturer is probably not gonna care what bike it's going on due to the zillion possible variants.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Head angle matters though.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

The point is that when you buy a shock, they take into account some context, but for forks they do not. For this reason the shocks are a better product


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Head angle matters though.


So how would you build the fork differently if you had an 80kg rider with a 62 degree head angle vs the same rider with 66?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

For a telescopic fork I would expect more binding at the bushings when subject to slacker angles. Thus you would spec less damping.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Wheelbase/chainstay ratio and head-angle matter for fork spring and damper rates. That's why I collect all that info for even fork calculations.

Obviously the more extreme the geometry change the bigger difference you find. My 2003 Turner runs a 50lb/in fork spring, my previous Bergamont was more like 42lb/in and my current Knolly (1250WB) is about 37lb/in.

Forks do have a leverage ratio. It's the sine of the head-angle. It's less than 1 for vertical loads.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I get the impression that he views push bikes as the most diminutive of suspension applications. This is all to say that in the constellation of EXT's products, I suspect mountain bikes receive the least resources, and generally I don't feel the warm and fuzzies over this.


I would disagree with this and go as far as assuming that the majority of their R&D resources are geared toward the MTB sector at the moment.


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

Jukka4130 said:


> I would disagree with this and go as far as assuming that the majority of their R&D resources are geared toward the MTB sector at the moment.


But none of that matters if the service isn't on par with their product. Turnaround times on part replacements is measured in months at EXT, which is absolutely not acceptable from a MTBer perspective. In the end it takes MTBers who are willing to drop cash to keep this operation going. Ignore your customers long enough and they will part ways. No amount of sugarcoating the superiority of the product will prevent that.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe where you are, but in the US turn-around is typically a week, including shipping back and forth. I think the longest I've had to wait for something at Syndicate was 2 weeks during peak busy season, and I had a damper revalve scheduled in addition to service. Even when I stripped the foot studs, they just pulled parts off a fork from inventory to keep me rolling.


----------



## Two_bricks (Mar 18, 2021)

angieri918 said:


> I’m honestly considering selling this fork and going with a Mezzer. Ease of maintenance and now Dougals complete tuning kits to get that fork to feel exactly how I want it are very appealing. Also, it seems the Mezzer thread on here is alive and well where as this thread seems dead. Not many tinkerers sharing any insights regarding the ERA’s setup and niggles which kinda sucks.
> 
> What do you ERA owners think? Anyone who has experienced both forks, do you think that’s a fair swap performance wise? The weight of the Mezzer is another bonus. Is the sensitivity of the ERA better than a mezzer? I’m definitely on the fence at the moment and any advice on this topic would be greatly appreciated


I've had both forks, and they are both really good. I'm a tinkerer though which partly makes me biased here.

Both share the same air spring design so no clear difference between the two here.

Both dampers work really well but they both have their niggles. The stock rebound tune on the Mezzer weird, while the Era's compression tune isn't quite as smooth. At least on repetitive square edged hits the Era gave more feedback through the handlebars compared to the Mezzer.

If you're a heavier guy, then the chassis is much stiffer on the Mezzer. I don't tend to pay much attention to this otherwise but here it was noticeable.

Servicability is why I much prefer the Mezzer. It's very easy to work on and every single part can be disassembled using basic tools, the most "unique" tool needed is a standard cassette tool. On the Era anything else than a lower leg service require proprietary tools and is only allowed to be performed by an authorized service center. Not even the air spring can be pulled apart without special tools...

The Mezzer does not lack small bump sensitivity, it's definitely on par with the Era. I believe this quite common misunderstanding is mostly caused by user error, which is either
a) Run too much rebound, which makes the fork harsh. Can't blame people though, the stock rebound tune is a bit wonky
b) Fail to inflate the main chamber correctly (a faulty seal head on the shock pump can also be the culprit)

Fortunately, a) can now be solved with Dougals tuning kit and b) by simply learning how to inflate the main chamber properly, or get a 2-stage valve for the shock pump (highly recommended anyway). Replacing the bath oil with Supergliss 100k is also an easy upgrade and will make a noticeable difference. The stock oil that the Era uses (which also is bloody expensive) is very similar to Supergliss 100k too, so no surprise it feels very smooth from stock. 

Then there's the price difference of course. The Era is twice the money of a Mezzer for hardly any performance benefits.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

ERA goes now up to 190mm.

Extremeshox.com – ERA v2


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

civil_servant said:


> But none of that matters if the service isn't on par with their product. Turnaround times on part replacements is measured in months at EXT, which is absolutely not acceptable from a MTBer perspective. In the end it takes MTBers who are willing to drop cash to keep this operation going. Ignore your customers long enough and they will part ways. No amount of sugarcoating the superiority of the product will prevent that.


Turnaround on EXT product in the UK is days.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> Turnaround on EXT product in the UK is days.


No its not if you are a distributor, and you don't have the spare/warranty part in stock for your customer and you need it quickly it's most certainly NOT days, and I'm going to get shot for saying that !


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Jukka4130 said:


> ERA goes now up to 190mm.
> 
> Extremeshox.com – ERA v2


Has it still got the coil spring? The release said bigger negative so something had to give the space.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

karpiel said:


> No its not if you are a distributor, and you don't have the spare/warranty part in stock for your customer and you need it quickly it's most certainly NOT days, and I'm going to get shot for saying that !


I can only comment on the service I receive as a dealer and its days in the UK. I am NOT commenting on other distributors.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> I can only comment on the service I receive as a dealer and its days in the UK. I am NOT commenting on other distributors.


that's fair enough, great that Chris has what you need


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

karpiel said:


> No its not if you are a distributor, and you don't have the spare/warranty part in stock for your customer and you need it quickly it's most certainly NOT days, and I'm going to get shot for saying that !


That's exactly my situation. Waiting for spare parts.


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

Dougal said:


> Has it still got the coil spring? The release said bigger negative so something had to give the space.


I do not see it mentioned anywhere that it would have been left out of the new version.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

So I’m wondering if a revalve is in order; I’m about 190lbs and I’ve been running recommended comp setting for awhile now. Last ride I opened up clickers to like +4 from open LSC and +1 or 2 on HSC and the fork felt so much better. Would I be better off going down a tune or sticking with this setup. I’ve heard talk about the stiff spring on hsc stack having too much preload. Excuse my ignorance but any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jukka4130 (Jun 21, 2020)

angieri918 said:


> So I’m wondering if a revalve is in order; I’m about 190lbs and I’ve been running recommended comp setting for awhile now. Last ride I opened up clickers to like +4 from open LSC and +1 or 2 on HSC and the fork felt so much better. Would I be better off going down a tune or sticking with this setup. I’ve heard talk about the stiff spring on hsc stack having too much preload. Excuse my ignorance but any help would be greatly appreciated


Seems unlikely, but not out of the question. The standard tune is for riders that fill the majority of the bell curve, and 190 lbs is pretty much in the sweet spot when it comes to that. However, riding style and preferences can have a considerable effect. Best to consult SS or whoever is your local dealer or distributor.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

angieri918 said:


> So I’m wondering if a revalve is in order; I’m about 190lbs and I’ve been running recommended comp setting for awhile now. Last ride I opened up clickers to like +4 from open LSC and +1 or 2 on HSC and the fork felt so much better. Would I be better off going down a tune or sticking with this setup. I’ve heard talk about the stiff spring on hsc stack having too much preload. Excuse my ignorance but any help would be greatly appreciated


I went down to the light compression tune from the stock tune (much lighter rider but was running them similarly close to open). I liked having the option to run a setting closer to the middle most of the time, with the option to open up LSC even more on days when I ride total washboard chatter. The stock rebound tune is pretty fast - I wouldn't change that to light unless the rider was really light and very aggressive.

The other tuning tip I kind of discovered lately was this: after seeing Dougal's spring rate charts, it became apparent that if you run the + and ++ chambers at the suggested 150% ratio, the transition is very smooth, and it behaves linearly (from ~15% - ~65% of travel). Also through trial and error, I've found that just adjusting the ++ chamber doesn't really affect how much travel you end up having left. Since you run through + first, it's the biggest factor in how much travel you use (it determines speed / frequency you get into deep stroke). So if you're looking to get the fork feeling really plush, keep the 150% ratio, but drop + down until you get closer to 20% sag (rather than 15%). That should let you run compression closer to the middle also. It feels better to me like this than it did with higher + pressures and ~120% ++.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Andeh said:


> I went down to the light compression tune from the stock tune (much lighter rider but was running them similarly close to open). I liked having the option to run a setting closer to the middle most of the time, with the option to open up LSC even more on days when I ride total washboard chatter. The stock rebound tune is pretty fast - I wouldn't change that to light unless the rider was really light and very aggressive.
> 
> The other tuning tip I kind of discovered lately was this: after seeing Dougal's spring rate charts, it became apparent that if you run the + and ++ chambers at the suggested 150% ratio, the transition is very smooth, and it behaves linearly (from ~15% - ~65% of travel). Also through trial and error, I've found that just adjusting the ++ chamber doesn't really affect how much travel you end up having left. Since you run through + first, it's the biggest factor in how much travel you use (it determines speed / frequency you get into deep stroke). So if you're looking to get the fork feeling really plush, keep the 150% ratio, but drop + down until you get closer to 20% sag (rather than 15%). That should let you run compression closer to the middle also. It feels better to me like this than it did with higher + pressures and ~120% ++.


just kind of answers I was looking for! I will do some more testing with that in mind. You guys are great thanks 🙏

anyone in the US know where to find the EV68 oil other than SS? They are sold out


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> just kind of answers I was looking for! I will do some more testing with that in mind. You guys are great thanks 🙏
> 
> anyone in the US know where to find the EV68 oil other than SS? They are sold out


Supergliss 68K works great.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dougal said:


> Supergliss 68K works great.


ya I am hoping for someone to chime in that knows where to find out here. I ran out of the EXT oil so had to use my Supergliss 100k to make up for the rest which was approximately 90% so not ideal. The temps have been in the high 20’s F*.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

angieri918 said:


> ya I am hoping for someone to chime in that knows where to find out here. I ran out of the EXT oil so had to use my Supergliss 100k to make up for the rest which was approximately 90% so not ideal. The temps have been in the high 20’s F*.


Yeah that's pretty chilly. I've decided that bath oils can be best described like sleeping bags.
Supergliss 100k = Summer oil.
Supergliss 68K = Three season oil.
Motorex Fully Synthetic 5W40= All season oil.
Motorex Polar Synethetic 0W40 = Winter oil.

There is always scope to run fork oils as bath oils if you need the lower viscosity too. But you have to pick brand/type carefully to get enough slipperiness. I've generally only done this in USD forks (i.e. Motorex 2.5wt in Dorado) as fork oil doesn't climb the walls like bath oils do. You'd likely have to flip your fork more often to keep the upper bushing well lubed.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Andeh said:


> I went down to the light compression tune from the stock tune (much lighter rider but was running them similarly close to open). I liked having the option to run a setting closer to the middle most of the time, with the option to open up LSC even more on days when I ride total washboard chatter. The stock rebound tune is pretty fast - I wouldn't change that to light unless the rider was really light and very aggressive.
> 
> The other tuning tip I kind of discovered lately was this: after seeing Dougal's spring rate charts, it became apparent that if you run the + and ++ chambers at the suggested 150% ratio, the transition is very smooth, and it behaves linearly (from ~15% - ~65% of travel). Also through trial and error, I've found that just adjusting the ++ chamber doesn't really affect how much travel you end up having left. Since you run through + first, it's the biggest factor in how much travel you use (it determines speed / frequency you get into deep stroke). So if you're looking to get the fork feeling really plush, keep the 150% ratio, but drop + down until you get closer to 20% sag (rather than 15%). That should let you run compression closer to the middle also. It feels better to me like this than it did with higher + pressures and ~120% ++.


Yes the way dual chamber air works is a bit different to how most picture it. Most consider it a bottom-out chamber effect. Which it kind of is. But it's really there to let the first bit be softer.
Once both chambers are working it's the total amount of air molecules in the fork that matter. It doesn't matter if they were in the + or the ++ to start with as they're all working together now.

The + chamber even though it's got lower pressure has the majority of the volume and a bigger proportional effect on total force to bottom-out.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I can find the 100k for reasonable prices in the US now, but anyone have a source for 68k?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Riding today and since getting the tips from @Andeh and @Dougal the fork is feeling much better now minus the stiction from bushings. There’sa certain part in the trouble that every now and again I get some harshness which is still causing numbness but overall the fork is tracking much better and it doesn’t feel hollow off any of the bigger drops I hit now. Hoping SS will sort this stiction issue out for me when they come back from holiday’s. 190lbs and I’m running 69+ and 105++ HSC -9 LSC -12 R -11
Still experimenting with compression


----------



## reo-fahrer (Jan 9, 2021)

fyi: EXT Era
the tl;dr translation: rebound felt too fast, so fork was sent to the german distributor/service center, they discovered that the coating of the damper tube has transformed into silver dust  increasing the inner diameter and oil flow past the piston.


----------



## civil_servant (Dec 22, 2020)

reo-fahrer said:


> fyi: EXT Era
> the tl;dr translation: rebound felt too fast, so fork was sent to the german distributor/service center, they discovered that the coating of the damper tube has transformed into silver dust  increasing the inner diameter and oil flow past the piston.


This is a common problem. I own two ERA forks and it happened to both of them. Apparently there is a recall on the products, but no one gets informed. They just leave it to the next service, which is a shame since you may want to get them serviced before a big race, only to find out that getting a spare damper from HQ in Italy could take a month. I hand-delivered my ERA forks to Germany from Hong Kong in mid-November after booking the service in October. Now it's January 3rd and I still don't have them. It's shocking that they don't keep spare dampers at all service points if it's a known issue.


----------

